# The Classical Music Project, #2201-2300



## Trout

*THE PROJECT*

The goal of this project is to create an ordered list of works recommended by TalkClassical members. Help us out!

*HOW TO VOTE*

You can vote *every 9 hours*. Everybody votes for works on the "board". When a work becomes popular enough, it's moved to the list of recommended works.

The voting template looks like this:



> *After
> 
> My votes
> 
> (UPDATED BOARD)
> 
> Nominated
> 
> Seconded*


Here's how to fill it out:

1. Go to the end of the thread and find the most recent vote. Put the voter's username under "After".

2. Vote for two works: give one work +2, and the other +1. You can either pick works from the board or nominate something else. If you nominate something else, make sure it's not already on the list of recommended works.

When you nominate a work, you cannot vote for it again until somebody else seconds it.

Make sure it's clear what you're voting for - especially if there are multiple works by one composer on the board.

3. Include an "Updated board" in your post if you can: copy the board from the most recent post, and simply update the points tally of the works you voted for.

If you nominated a work, add it to the "Nominated" section like this: "Composer: Title - number of points (My username)". And if you voted for something in the "Nominated" section, move it to the "Seconded" section.

4. If the most popular work on the board gets 7 points more than anything else, it's removed from the board and added to the list of recommended works.

*TIPS*

1. Vote for the works that you like and want to recommend, even if others disagree. Everyone's participation is valued.

2. The list of recommendations is *not* meant as an official, objective canon of Western art music. It simply reflects what we as a group like.

3. If you vote often, we encourage you to spread your votes around different works that you like, rather than repeatedly voting for one.

4. It is generally courteous not to vote for works in second place as that would inhibit expedient enshrinements.

*FINAL NOTES*

1. Shorter works usually recorded as a group - e.g. Chopin's nocturnes - are _usually_ regarded as one work, so long as they're not collectively too long (not more than two or three hours). If there's doubt about this, we'll discuss it.

2. If there's an inconsistency between a person's votes and their "Updated board", we'll change the board to reflect the votes.

3. This project has been running for a while, so most of the really popular works have already been recommended. Feel free to recommend something obscure!

Special thanks to CyrilWashbrook for the concisely-worded rules and to all of our regular voters for their continual contributions and support!


----------



## Trout

Alphabetical List of Recommendations

*Abelard, Peter:* 
Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"

*Adam, Adolphe:* 
Giselle

*Adam de la Halle:* 
Le Jeu de Robin et de Marion

*Adams, John Coolidge:* 
Grand Pianola Music
Harmonielehre
Harmonium
Lollapalooza
Naive and Sentimental Music
Nixon in China
Phrygian Gates
Shaker Loops
The Death of Klinghoffer
The Dharma at Big Sur
Violin Concerto

*Adams, John Luther:* 
Become Ocean
In the White Silence

*Addinsell, Richard:* 
Warsaw Concerto

*Adès, Thomas:* 
Asyla, op. 17
Living Toys, op. 9
Powder Her Face, op. 14
The Tempest, op. 22
Violin Concerto, op. 24 "Concentric Paths"

*Aho, Kalevi:* 
Clarinet Concerto
Symphony for Organ "Alles Vergängliche"
Symphony #12 "Luosto"

*Alain, Jehan:* 
Litanies

*Albéniz, Isaac:* 
Azulejos
Iberia
La Vega
Suite española, op. 47

*Albinoni, Tomaso:* 
12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5
12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 9

*Alfonso X (el Sabio):* 
Cantiga de Santa Maria 18 "Por nos de dulta tirar"
Cantiga de Santa Maria 100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
Cantiga de Santa Maria 417 "Nobre don e muy preçado"

*Alfvén, Hugo:* 
En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)"

*Alkan, Charles-Valentin:* 
Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33
Petits préludes sur les huit gammes du plain-chant

*Allegri, Gregorio:* 
Miserere mei, Deus

*Alwyn, William:* 
Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"

*Amirkhanian, Charles:* 
Walking Tune

*Anderson, Julian:* 
Book of Hours

*Andriessen, Louis:* 
De Staat

*Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.):* 
Carmina Burana

*Anonymous, Egerton Manuscript 2615 (c. 1230):* 
Ludus Danielis (The Play of Daniel)

*Anonymous, Flemish (c. 1330):* 
Tournai Mass

*Anonymous, Peruvian (c. 1631):* 
Hanacpachap cussicuinin

*Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.):* 
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat

*Antheil, George:* 
Ballet Mécanique
Concerto for Chamber Orchestra

*Arensky, Anton:* 
Piano Quintet in D, op. 51
Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 32
Piano Trio #2 in F minor, op. 73
String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky, op. 35a

*Arne, Thomas:* 
Artaxerxes

*Arnold, Malcolm:* 
English Dances, opp. 27 & 33
Four Scottish Dances, op. 59
Symphony #1, op. 22

*Arriaga, Juan Crisóstomo (de):* 
String Quartet #1 in D minor
String Quartet #3 in E-flat

*Asencio, Vicente:* 
Cuarteto en Fa

*Atterberg, Kurt:* 
Piano Concerto in B-flat minor, op. 37
Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder (West Coast Pictures)"

*Babbitt, Milton:* 
Correspondences
Philomel

*Bach, Carl Philipp Emanuel:* 
Cello Concerto #2 in B-flat, Wq. 171
Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172
Keyboard Sonatas and Pieces, Wq. 56-61 "Kenner und Liebhaber (Connoisseurs and Amateurs)"
Magnificat in D, Wq. 215
Sinfonias, Wq. 183

*Bach, Johann Christian:* 
Ach, daß ich Wassers genug hätte
Keyboard Concertos, op. 7
Sinfonias, op. 18

*Bach, Johann Sebastian:* 
Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 "Lobet Gott in seinen Reichen"
Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm ich her", BWV 769
Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden"
Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen"
Cantata #54 "Widerstehe doch der Sünde"
Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen"
Cantata #75 "Die Elenden sollen essen"
Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
Cantata #82 "Ich habe genug"
Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit", "Actus Tragicus"
Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd"
Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in D minor, BWV 903
Clavier-Übung III (German Organ Mass)
Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
Die Kunst der Fuge (The Art of the Fugue), BWV 1080
Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
English Suites, BWV 806-811
Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904
Fantasias and Fugues for Organ
Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
French Suites, BWV 812-817
Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 "Leipzig"
Harpsichord Concerto #1 in D minor, BWV 1052
Harpsichord Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1053
Harpsichord Concerto #4 in A, BWV 1055
Harpsichord Concerto #5 in F minor, BWV 1056
Inventions and Sinfonias (Two- and Three-Part Inventions), BWV 772-801
Italian Concerto, BWV 971
Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
Magnificat in D, BWV 243
Mass in B minor, BWV 232
Musikalisches Opfer (A Musical Offering), BWV 1079
Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1069
Orgelbüchlein (Little Organ Book), BWV 599-644
Overture in the French Style, BWV 831
Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Preludes and Fugues for Organ
Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied, BWV 225
Six Partitas, BWV 825-830
Six Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
Sonatas for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord, BWV 1027-1029
St. John Passion, BWV 245
St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000 & 1006a
The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-893
Toccatas and Fugues for Organ
Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
Triple Concerto in A minor, BWV 1044
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
Violin Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1042

*Bacri, Nicolas:* 
Concerto nostalgico, op. 80/1 "L'automne"

*Balakirev, Mily:* 
Piano Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1
Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat

*Bantock, Granville:* 
Celtic Symphony
Old English Suite

*Barber, Samuel:* 
Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
Agnus Dei
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 22
Dover Beach, op. 3
First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
Knoxville: Summer of 1915, op. 24
Piano Concerto, op. 38
Second Essay for Orchestra, op. 17
Symphony #1 in One Movement, op. 9
Violin Concerto, op. 14

*Barraqué, Jean:* 
Piano Sonata
Séquence

*Barrios, Agustín:* 
La Catedral
Un Sueño en la Floresta

*Barry, Gerald:* 
Chevaux-de-frise

*Bartók, Béla:* 
44 Duos for 2 Violins, Sz. 98
Bluebeard's Castle, Sz. 48
Cantata Profana, Sz. 94
Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116
Contrasts, Sz. 111
Dance Suite, Sz. 77
Divertimento for Strings, Sz. 113
Four Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus, Sz. 93
Mikrokosmos, Sz. 107
Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
Piano Concerto #2 in G, Sz. 95
Piano Concerto #3 in E, Sz. 119
Piano Quintet, Sz. 23
Piano Sonata, Sz. 80
Rhapsody #1 for Violin and Orchestra, Sz. 87
Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110
Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117
Sonatina, Sz. 55
String Quartet #1, Sz. 40
String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
String Quartet #3, Sz. 85
String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
String Quartet #5, Sz. 102
String Quartet #6, Sz. 114
The Miraculous Mandarin, Sz. 73
The Wooden Prince, Sz. 60
Three Rondos on Slovak Folk Tunes, Sz. 84
Two Pictures for Orchestra, Sz. 46
Viola Concerto, Sz. 120
Violin Concerto #1, Sz. 36
Violin Concerto #2, Sz. 112
Violin Sonata #1, Sz. 75
Violin Sonata #2, Sz. 76

*Bax, Arnold:* 
In Memoriam for English Horn, Harp, and String Quartet
November Woods
Tintagel

*Beach, Amy:* 
Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 45

*Beatriz de Dia [Contessa de Dia]:* 
A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria

*Beethoven, Ludwig van:* 
32 Variations on an Original Theme in C minor, WoO 80
An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
Cello Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 5/2
Cello Sonata #3 in A, op. 69
Choral Fantasy in C minor, op. 80
Coriolan Overture, op. 62
Diabelli Variations, op. 120
Egmont, op. 84
Fidelio, op. 72
Grosse Fuge, op. 133
Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123
Piano Concerto #1 in C, op. 15
Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 19
Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 37
Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58
Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, op. 73 "Emperor"
Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 2/1
Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3
Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, op. 13 "Pathetique"
Piano Sonata #12 in A-flat, op. 26 "Funeral March"
Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia"
Piano Sonata #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 27/2 "Moonlight"
Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, op. 31/2 "Tempest"
Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein"
Piano Sonata #23 in F minor, op. 57 "Appassionata"
Piano Sonata #24 in F-sharp, op. 78 "À Thérèse"
Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, op. 81a "Les Adieux"
Piano Sonata #27 in E minor, op. 90
Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101
Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier"
Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
Piano Trio #4 in B-flat, op. 11 "Gassenhauer"
Piano Trio #5 in D, op. 70/1 "Ghost"
Piano Trio #7 in B-flat, op. 97 "Archduke"
Septet in E-flat, op. 20
Six Bagatelles, op. 126
String Quartet #1 in F, op. 18/1
String Quartet #2 in G, op. 18/2
String Quartet #3 in D, op. 18/3
String Quartet #4 in C minor, op. 18/4
String Quartet #5 in A, op. 18/5
String Quartet #6 in B-flat, op. 18/6
String Quartet #7 in F, op. 59/1 "Razumovsky #1"
String Quartet #8 in E minor, op. 59/2 "Razumovsky #2"
String Quartet #9 in C, op. 59/3 "Razumovsky #3"
String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp"
String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 95 "Serioso"
String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127
String Quartet #13 in B-flat, op. 130
String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135
String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
Symphony #1 in C, op. 21
Symphony #2 in D, op. 36
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica"
Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60
Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
Symphony #6 in F, op. 68 "Pastoral"
Symphony #7 in A, op. 92
Symphony #8 in F, op. 93
Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral"
Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
Violin Sonata #5 in F, op. 24 "Spring"
Violin Sonata #9, op. 47 "Kreutzer"
Violin Sonata #10 in G, op. 96

*Bellini, Vincenzo:* 
I Puritani
Norma

*Benjamin, George:* 
Antara
Written on Skin

*Beppe, Flint Juventino:* 
Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
Remote Galaxy, op. 81

*Berg, Alban:* 
Altenberg Lieder, op. 4
Kammerkonzert (Chamber Concerto)
Lulu
Lyric Suite
Piano Sonata, op. 1
Sieben frühe Lieder (Seven Early Songs)
Three Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
Violin Concerto
Wozzeck, op. 7

*Berger, Arthur:* 
Duo for Cello and Piano

*Berio, Luciano:* 
Coro
Folk Songs
Laborintus II
Sequenza VIII
Sequenza XII
Sinfonia

*Berlioz, Hector:* 
Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem), op. 5
Harold en Italie, op. 16
La Damnation de Faust, op. 24
L'enfance du Christ, op. 25
Les Nuits d'été (Summer Nights), op. 7
Les Troyens (The Trojans), op. 29
Romeo et Juliette, op. 17
Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14
Te Deum, op. 22
Tristia, op. 18

*Bernstein, Leonard:* 
Chichester Psalms
Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
West Side Story

*Berwald, Franz:* 
Piano Concerto in D
Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singulière"
Violin Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 2

*Biber, Heinrich Ignaz Franz von:* 
Battalia à 10
Harmonia artificiosa-ariosa
Missa Salisburgensis
Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
Requiem à 15

*Birtwistle, Harrison:* 
Earth Dances
The Mask of Orpheus
The Triumph of Time

*Bizet, Georges:* 
Carmen
L'Arlésienne
Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
Symphony in C

*Bliss, Arthur:* 
A Colour Symphony, op. 24

*Bloch, Ernest:* 
Concerto Grosso #1
Piano Quintet #1
Schelomo
String Quartet #1
String Quartet #2
Violin Concerto
Violin Sonata #1
Violin Sonata #2 "Poème mystique"

*Boccherini, Luigi:* 
Cello Concerto #9 in B-flat, G. 482
Guitar Quintet #4 in D, G. 448 "Fandango"
Guitar Quintet #9 in C, G. 453 "La Ritirada di Madrid"
String Quintet in E, op. 11/5, G. 275
Symphony #28 in D, op. 43, G. 521

*Boëllmann, Léon:* 
Suite Gothique, op. 25

*Boieldieu, François-Adrien:* 
Harp Concerto in C

*Boito, Arrigo:* 
Mefistofele

*Bomtempo, João Domingos:* 
Requiem in C minor, op. 23

*Borodin, Alexander:* 
In the Steppes of Central Asia
Prince Igor
String Quartet #2 in D
Symphony #1 in E-flat
Symphony #2 in B minor
Symphony #3 in A minor

*Boulanger, Lili:* 
Psalm 130 "Du fond de l'abîme"

*Boulez, Pierre:* 
...explosante-fixe...
Le marteau sans maître
Piano Sonata #1
Piano Sonata #2
Pli Selon Pli
Répons
Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
Structures I
Sur Incises

*Bowen, York:* 
Viola Concerto in C minor, op. 25

*Boyce, William:* 
Eight Symphonies, op. 2

*Brahms, Johannes:* 
11 Chorale Preludes, op. 122
13 Canons, op. 113
Academic Festival Overture, op. 80
Alto Rhapsody, op. 53
Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38
Cello Sonata #2 in F, op. 99
Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
Clarinet Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 120/1
Clarinet Sonata #2 in E-flat, op. 120/2
Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
Double Concerto in A minor, op. 102
Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
Ein deutsches Requiem (A German Requiem), op. 45
Five Songs, op. 105
Four Piano Pieces, op. 119
Four Songs, op. 43
Geistliches Lied, op. 30
Gesang der Parzen, op. 89
Horn Trio in E-flat, op. 40
Hungarian Dances, WoO 1
Nänie, op. 82
Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83
Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 25
Piano Quartet #2 in A, op. 26
Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, op. 60 "Werther"
Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34
Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8
Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 101
Schicksalslied, op. 54
Serenade #1 in D, op. 11
Serenade #2 in A, op. 16
Seven Fantasias, op. 116
Six Piano Pieces, op. 118
Six Songs, op. 86
String Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 51/1
String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 51/2
String Quartet #3 in B-flat, op. 67
String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
String Quintet #2 in G, op. 111
String Sextet #1 in B-flat, op. 18
String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36
Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68
Symphony #2 in D, op. 73
Symphony #3 in F, op. 90
Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98
Three Intermezzi, op. 117
Tragic Overture, op. 81
Two Rhapsodies, op. 79
Two Songs for Alto, Viola, and Piano, op. 91
Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, op. 24
Variations on a Theme by Haydn, op. 56a
Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
Vier Ernste Gesänge (Four Serious Songs), op. 121
Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
Violin Sonata #1 in G, op. 78
Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
Violin Sonata #3 in D minor, op. 108

*Brian, Havergal:* 
Symphony #1 in D minor "The Gothic"
Violin Concerto #2 in C

*Bridge, Frank:* 
Enter Spring, H.174
Oration, H.180
Piano Quintet in D minor, H.49a
Piano Sonata, H.160
String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115
The Sea, H.100
Violin Sonata, H.183

*Britten, Benjamin:* 
A Ceremony of Carols, op. 28
Cello Suite #1, op. 72
Cello Symphony, op. 68
Curlew River, op. 71
Nocturnal after John Dowland, op. 70
Peter Grimes, op. 33
Piano Concerto, op. 13
Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings, op. 31
Simple Symphony, op. 4
Sinfonia da Requiem, op. 20
String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36
The Prince of the Pagodas, op. 57
The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra, op. 34
Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, op. 10
War Requiem, op. 66

*Brouwer, Leo:* 
Estudios Sencillos

*Browne, John:* 
Stabat iuxta Christi crucem

*Bruch, Max:* 
Concerto for Clarinet, Viola, and Orchestra in E minor, op. 88
Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
Kol Nidrei, op. 47
Scottish Fantasy, op. 46
String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
Symphony #3 in E, op. 51
Violin Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 26
Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44

*Bruckner, Anton:* 
Ave Maria, WAB 6
Mass #2 in E minor
Mass #3 in F minor
String Quintet in F
Symphony #1 in C minor
Symphony #2 in C minor
Symphony #3 in D minor
Symphony #4 in E-flat "Romantic"
Symphony #5 in B-flat
Symphony #6 in A
Symphony #7 in E
Symphony #8 in C minor
Symphony #9 in D minor
Te Deum

*Brumel, Antoine:* 
Missa Et ecce terrae motus (The Earthquake Mass)

*Buck, Dudley:* 
Concert Variations on "The Star-Spangled Banner", op. 23

*Bull, John:* 
In Nomine IX

*Busoni, Ferruccio:* 
Doktor Faust
Elegien
Fantasia Contrappuntistica
Piano Concerto in C, op. 39
Sonatina Seconda

*Buxtehude, Dietrich:* 
Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
Membra Jesu Nostri, BuxWV 75
Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154

*Byrd, William:* 
Infelix ego
Mass for 3 Voices
Mass for 4 Voices
Mass for 5 Voices
My Ladye Nevells Booke
The Great Service

*Cage, John:* 
4'33"
Atlas Eclipticalis
Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
In a Landscape
Music of Changes
Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Souvenir
The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs

*Caldara, Antonio:* 
Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo

*Canteloube, Joseph:* 
Chants d'Auvergne

*Cardew, Cornelius:* 
Thälmann Variations

*Carrillo, Julián:* 
Preludio a Colón

*Carter, Elliott:* 
A Symphony of Three Orchestras
Cello Sonata
Concerto for Orchestra
String Quartet #1
String Quartet #2
String Quartet #3
Symphonia: Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei

*Casella, Alfredo:* 
Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 12
Triple Concerto, op. 56

*Chabrier, Emmanuel:* 
España

*Charpentier, Marc-Antoine:* 
Leçons de Ténèbres
Te Deum, H. 146

*Chausson, Ernest:* 
Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet in D, op. 21
Piano Quartet in A, op. 30
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 3
Poème de l'amour et de la mer, op. 19
Poème for Violin and Orchestra, op. 25

*Chávez, Carlos:* 
Symphony #2 "Sinfonía India"


----------



## Trout

*Cherubini, Luigi:* 
Requiem in C minor
String Quartet #6 in A minor

*Chesnokov, Pavel:* 
Concerto for Basso Profundo and Choir, op. 40 "Russian Orthodox Service"

*Chin, Unsuk:* 
Šu
Violin Concerto
Xi

*Chopin, Frédéric:* 
24 Preludes, op. 28
Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante, op. 22
Ballades
Barcarolle in F-sharp, op. 60
Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 65
Études
Fantaisie in F minor, op. 49
Mazurkas
Nocturnes
Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 11
Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
Piano Sonata #2 in B-flat minor, op. 35
Piano Sonata #3 in B minor, op. 58
Polonaises
Scherzi
Waltzes

*Ciconia, Johannes:* 
Una panthera

*Clarke, Rebecca:* 
Viola Sonata

*Clementi, Muzio:* 
Gradus ad Parnassum, op. 44

*Clyne, Anna:* 
Night Ferry

*Coates, Gloria:* 
String Quartet #7 "Angels"

*Coleridge-Taylor, Samuel:* 
Clarinet Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 10
The Song of Hiawatha, op. 30

*Constant, Marius:* 
14 Stations

*Copland, Aaron:* 
Appalachian Spring
Billy the Kid
Clarinet Concerto
Fanfare for the Common Man
Quiet City
Rodeo
Symphony #3

*Corelli, Arcangelo:* 
12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
Oboe Concerto in F (arr. Barbirolli)

*Corigliano, John:* 
Clarinet Concerto
Symphony #1

*Coulthard, Jean:* 
Piano Concerto

*Couperin, François:* 
Leçons de Ténèbres
Les Concerts Royaux
Pièces de Clavecin

*Couperin, Louis:* 
Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher

*Crawford Seeger, Ruth:* 
String Quartet 1931

*Crumb, George:* 
Apparition
Black Angels
Makrokosmos
Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)

*Crusell, Bernhard Henrik:* 
Clarinet Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 5

*Dallapiccola, Luigi:* 
Il Prigionero

*Davies, Peter Maxwell:* 
Strathclyde Concerto #9
Trumpet Concerto

*Debussy, Claude:* 
Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
Cello Sonata in D minor, L 135
Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
Children's Corner, L 113
Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L 64
Danses sacrée et profane, L 103
Deux Arabesques, L 66
En blanc et noir, L 134
Estampes, L 100
Études, L 136
Fantaisie for Piano and Orchestra, L 73
Fêtes galantes, L 80 & 104
Images pour orchestre, L 122
Images pour piano, L 110 & 111
Jeux, L 126
La Boîte à Joujoux (The Toy Box), L 128
La Mer, L 109
Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
L'isle joyeuse, L 106
Nocturnes, L 91
Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88
Petite Suite, L 65
Piano Trio in G, L 3
Pour le piano, L 95
Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun), L 86
Préludes, L 117 & 123
Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra, L 116
Rêverie, L 8
Six Épigraphes antiques, L 131
Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp, L 137
String Quartet in G minor, L 85
Suite Bergamasque, L 75
Syrinx, L 129
Violin Sonata in G minor, L 140

*Delibes, Léo:* 
Coppélia
Lakmé

*Delius, Frederick:* 
Sea Drift
Songs of Farewell
The Song of the High Hills
Two Pieces for Small Orchestra
Violin Sonata #1

*Demessieux, Jeanne:* 
Te Deum, op. 11

*Dillon, James:* 
The Book of Elements

*Dohnányi, Ernõ [Ernst von]:* 
Konzertstück for Cello and Orchestra in D, op. 12
Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 5
Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1
Piano Quintet #2 in E-flat minor, op. 26
Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
Sextet for Piano, Strings, and Winds in C, op. 37
String Quartet #2 in D-flat, op. 15
Symphony #2 in E, op. 40
Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43

*Donizetti, Gaetano:* 
L'Elisir d'Amore
Lucia di Lammermoor

*Dowland, John:* 
A Pilgrim's Solace
Firste Booke of Songes
Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Second Booke of Songes
The Frog Galliard

*Duckworth, William:* 
Time Curve Preludes

*Dufay, Guillaume:* 
Missa L'homme armé
Missa Se le face ay pale
Nuper rosarum flores

*Dukas, Paul:* 
Piano Sonata in E-flat minor
The Sorcerer's Apprentice

*Dunstable [Dunstaple], John:* 
Preco Preheminenciae

*Duparc, Henri:* 
La vie antérieure
L'invitation au voyage
Phidylé

*Dupont, Gabriel:* 
La maison dans les dunes
Les heures dolentes

*Dupré, Marcel:* 
Symphonie-Passion, op. 23

*Duruflé, Maurice:* 
Requiem, op. 9
Suite, op. 5

*Dusapin, Pascal:* 
Seven Solos for Orchestra

*Dutilleux, Henri:* 
Ainsi la nuit
Métaboles
Symphony #2 "Le Double"
Tout un monde lointain

*Dvořák, Antonín:* 
Carnival Overture, op. 92
Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 33
Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81
Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
Piano Trio #4 in E minor, op. 90 "Dumky"
Polednice (The Noon Witch), op. 108
Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor, op. 11
Romantic Pieces for Violin and Piano, op. 75
Rusalka, op. 114
Serenade for Strings in E, op. 22
Serenade for Wind Instruments in D minor, op. 44
Slavonic Dances, opp. 46 & 72
Stabat Mater, op. 58
String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 51 "Slavonic"
String Quartet #12 in F, op. 96 "American"
String Quartet #14 in A-flat, op. 105
String Quintet #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "American"
Symphony #5 in F, op. 76
Symphony #6 in D, op. 60
Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
Symphony #8 in G, op. 88
Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World"
Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 53
Vodník (The Water Goblin), op. 107

*Elgar, Edward:* 
Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85
Enigma Variations, op. 36
Falstaff, op. 68
In the South (Alassio), op. 50
Introduction and Allegro for Strings, op. 47
Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
Pomp and Circumstance Marches, op. 39
Sea Pictures, op. 37
Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
Sospiri, op. 70
String Quartet in E minor, op. 83
Symphony #1 in A-flat, op. 55
Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63
The Apostles, op. 49
The Dream of Gerontius, op. 38
The Kingdom, op. 51
Violin Concerto in B minor, op. 61
Violin Sonata in E minor, op. 82

*Enescu, George [Enesco, Georges]:* 
Impressions d'Enfance, op. 28
Oedipe, op. 23
Romanian Rhapsodies, op. 11
Symphonie Concertante for Cello and Orchestra in B minor, op. 8
Violin Sonata #2 in F minor, op. 6
Violin Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 25 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"

*Eötvös, Peter:* 
Paris-Dakar
Psychokosmos

*Falla, Manuel de:* 
Concerto for Harpsichord, Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Violin, and Cello
El Amor Brujo
El Sombrero de Tres Picos (The Three-Cornered Hat)
Noches en los Jardines de España (Nights in the Gardens of Spain)

*Farrenc, Louise:* 
Sextet for Piano and Winds in C minor, op. 40

*Fauré, Gabriel:* 
Barcarolles
Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
Deux Mélodies, op. 46
Élégie for Cello and Orchestra, op. 24
Impromptus
La Bonne Chanson, op. 61
La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
Le jardin clos, op. 106
Nocturnes
Pavane in F-sharp minor, op. 50
Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 15
Piano Quartet #2 in G minor, op. 45
Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 89
Piano Quintet #2 in C minor, op. 115
Piano Trio in D minor, op. 120
Pleurs d'or, op. 72
Quatre Mélodies, op. 39
Requiem in D minor, op. 48
Romances sans paroles, op. 17
String Quartet in E minor, op. 121
Trois mélodies, op. 7
Violin Sonata #1 in A, op. 13

*Feldman, Morton:* 
Crippled Symmetry
Neither
Piano and String Quartet
Rothko Chapel
Triadic Memories

*Ferneyhough, Brian:* 
Carceri d'Invenzione
Terrain

*Ferrari, Luc:* 
Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysage de printemps

*Fibich, Zdeněk:* 
At Twilight, op. 39

*Field, John:* 
Nocturnes

*Finnissy, Michael:* 
Red Earth

*Finzi, Gerald:* 
A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40
Clarinet Concerto in C minor, op. 31
Dies Natalis, op. 8
Eclogue, op. 10
Five Bagatelles, op. 23
In Terra Pax, op. 39
Intimations of Immortality, op. 29
Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11

*Franck, César:* 
Grande Pièce Symphonique, op. 17
Le Chasseur Maudit (The Accursed Huntsman)
Panis Angelicus
Piano Quintet in F minor
Prélude, Chorale et Fugue
Prélude, Fugue et Variation, op. 18
Symphonic Variations
Symphony in D minor
Trois Chorals
Violin Sonata in A

*Frescobaldi, Girolamo:* 
Il Primo libro di Toccate e Partite d'Intavolatura di Cimbalo

*Furrer, Beat:* 
Piano Concerto
Spur

*Gabrieli, Giovanni:* 
In Ecclesiis
Sacrae Symphoniae

*Gade, Niels Wihelm:* 
Echoes of Ossian, op. 1

*Gallus, Jacobus [Handl, Jacob]:* 
Opus musicum

*Gernsheim, Friedrich:* 
Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6

*Gershwin, George:* 
An American in Paris
Cuban Overture
Piano Concerto in F
Porgy and Bess
Rhapsody in Blue
Variations on "I Got Rhythm"

*Gesualdo, Carlo:* 
Quinto Libro di Madrigali (Book V)
Tenebrae Responsories

*Gibbons, Orlando:* 
Fantasia of Four Parts
Hosanna to the Son of David

*Ginastera, Alberto:* 
Danzas Argentinas, op. 2
Harp Concerto, op. 25
Panambí, op. 1
String Quartet #2, op. 26

*Glass, Philip:* 
Aguas de Amazonia
Akhnaten
Einstein on the Beach
Glassworks
Music in 12 Parts
Music with Changing Parts
Satyagraha
String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
String Quartet #4 "Buczak"
Symphony #4 "Heroes"
The Photographer
Violin Concerto #1

*Glazunov, Alexander:* 
Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
Poème Lyrique, op. 12
Raymonda, op. 57
Saxophone Concerto in E-flat, op. 109
Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 55
The Seasons, op. 67
Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 82

*Glière, Reinhold:* 
Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F minor, op. 82
Harp Concerto in E-flat, op. 74
Horn Concerto in B-flat, op. 91
Symphony #3 in B minor, op. 42 "Ilya Muromets"

*Glinka, Mikhail (Ivanovich):* 
Ruslan and Lyudmila
Viola Sonata in D minor

*Gluck, Christoph Willibald:* 
Iphigénie en Tauride
Orfeo ed Euridice

*Godowsky, Leopold:* 
Passacaglia on the Opening of Schubert's "Unfinished" Symphony

*Goebbels, Heiner:* 
Surrogate Cities

*Goldmark, Karl:* 
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 28

*Golijov, Osvaldo:* 
Ainadamar
The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind

*Gombert, Nicolas:* 
Magnificats

*Gomes, Antônio Carlos:* 
Il Guarany (O Guarani)

*Gordon, Michael:* 
Weather

*Górecki, Henryk:* 
Miserere, op. 44
Symphony #3, op. 36 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"

*Gounod, Charles:* 
Faust
Messe solennelle de Sainte Cécile (St. Cecilia Mass)
Romeo et Juliette

*Granados, Enrique:* 
12 Spanish Dances, op. 37
Goyescas, op. 11
Valses Poéticos

*Graun, Carl Heinrich:* 
Der Tod Jesu

*Graupner, Christoph:* 
Passion Cantatas

*Greenwood, Jonny:* 
48 Responses to Polymorphia

*Grieg, Edvard:* 
Ballade in the Form of Variations on a Norwegian Folk Song in G minor, op. 24
Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
Four Psalms, op. 74
Haugtussa (The Mountain Maid), op. 67
Holberg Suite, op. 40
Lyric Pieces
Norwegian Dances, op. 35
Peer Gynt, op. 23
Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
String Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 27
Violin Sonata #3 in C minor, op. 45

*Griffes, Charles:* 
Roman Sketches, op. 7
The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan, op. 8

*Grime, Helen:* 
Three Whistler Miniatures

*Grisey, Gérard:* 
Les Espaces Acoustiques
Vortex Temporum

*Grofé, Ferde:* 
Grand Canyon Suite

*Gruber, Heinz Karl [HK]:* 
Zeitstimmung (Time Shadow)

*Gubaidulina, Sofia:* 
In Tempus Praesens
Offertorium
Sieben Worte (Seven Words)
String Quartet #4
Viola Concerto

*Guilmant, Alexandre:* 
Organ Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 42

*Haas, Georg Friedrich:* 
Hyperion
limited approximations
Violin Concerto

*Hahn, Reynaldo:* 
À Chloris
Chansons grises
Si mes vers avaient des ailes
Violin Sonata in C

*Hakim, Naji:* 
Rubaiyat

*Hakola, Kimmo:* 
Clarinet Concerto

*Halvorsen, Johan:* 
Passacaglia for Violin and Viola (after Handel)

*Handel, George Frideric:* 
Alcina, HWV 34
Ariodante, HWV 33
Concerti Grossi, op. 6, HWV 319-330
Coronation Anthems, HWV 258-261
Dixit Dominus, HWV 232
Giulio Cesare in Egitto, HWV 17
Israel in Egypt, HWV 54
Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63
Keyboard Suites, HWV 426-441
Messiah, HWV 56
Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV 351
Rinaldo, HWV 7
Solomon, HWV 67
Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279
Water Music, HWV 348-350

*Hanson, Howard:* 
Symphony #2 in D-flat, op. 30 "Romantic"

*Harris, Roy:* 
Symphony #3

*Harrison, Lou:* 
Double Concerto for Violin and Cello with Javanese Gamelan

*Hartmann, Karl Amadeus:* 
Concerto funèbre

*Harvey, Jonathan:* 
Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco

*Hausegger, Siegmund von:* 
Natursymphonie

*Haydn, Franz Joseph:* 
Andante with Variations in F minor, Hob.XVII/6 "Un piccolo divertimento"
Cello Concerto #1 in C, Hob.VIIb/1
Cello Concerto #2 in D, Hob.VIIb/2
Die Jahreszeiten (The Seasons), Hob.XXI/3
Die Schöpfung (The Creation), Hob.XXI/2
Mass #11 in D minor "Missa in Angustiis", "Lord Nelson Mass"
Mass #14 in B-flat "Harmoniemesse"
Piano Concerto #11 in D, Hob.XVIII/11
Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46
Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
Piano Sonata #62 in E-flat, Hob.XVI/52
Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
String Quartets, op. 20 "Sun"
String Quartets, op. 33 "Russian"
String Quartets, op. 64 "Tost III"
String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
String Quartets, op. 76 "Erdödy"
String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
Symphony #22 in E-flat "Philosopher"
Symphony #31 in D "Hornsignal"
Symphony #41 in C
Symphony #42 in D
Symphony #43 in E-flat "Mercury"
Symphony #44 in E minor "Trauer"
Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor "Farewell"
Symphony #46 in B
Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
Symphony #53 in D "L'Impériale"
Symphony #67 in F
Symphony #79 in F
Symphony #80 in D minor
Symphony #82 in C "Bear"
Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
Symphony #85 in B-flat "La Reine (The Queen)"
Symphony #88 in G
Symphony #92 in G "Oxford"
Symphony #93 in D
Symphony #94 in G "Surprise"
Symphony #95 in C minor
Symphony #96 in D "Miracle"
Symphony #97 in C
Symphony #98 in B-flat
Symphony #99 in E-flat
Symphony #100 in G "Military"
Symphony #101 in D "Clock"
Symphony #102 in B-flat
Symphony #103 in E-flat "Drumroll"
Symphony #104 in D "London"
The Seven Last Words of Christ, Hob.XX/1a
Trumpet Concerto in E-flat, Hob.VIIe/1

*Haydn, Michael:* 
Requiem in C minor "Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo"

*Heinichen, Johann David:* 
Dresden Concerti

*Henze, Hans Werner:* 
Boulevard Solitude
El Cimarrón

*Herrmann, Bernard:* 
Symphony

*Higdon, Jennifer:* 
Concerto for Orchestra

*Hildegard von Bingen:* 
Ordo Virtutum
Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum

*Hillborg, Anders:* 
Cold Heat

*Hindemith, Paul:* 
Der Schwanendreher
Kammermusik, op. 36
Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, op. 50
Ludus Tonalis
Nobilissima Visione
Piano Sonata #1 in A "Der Main"
String Quartet #4, op. 22
Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber
Symphony in E-flat
Symphony Mathis der Maler
When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd

*Höller, York:* 
Sphären

*Holliger, Heinz:* 
Siebengesang

*Holmboe, Vagn:* 
Four Symphonic Metamorphoses

*Holst, Gustav:* 
Egdon Heath, op. 47
First Suite for Military Band in E-flat, op. 28/1
Savitri, op. 25
St. Paul's Suite, op. 29/2
The Hymn of Jesus, op. 37
The Planets, op. 32

*Honegger, Arthur:* 
Pacific 231
Pastorale d'été
Symphony #2 in D
Symphony #3 "Symphonie Liturgique"
Symphony #4 "Deliciae Basilienses"

*Hovhaness, Alan:* 
Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
Symphony #50, op. 360 "Mount St. Helens"

*Howells, Herbert:* 
Hymnus Paradisi

*Hummel, Johann Nepomuk:* 
Cello Sonata in A, op. 104
Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85
Piano Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 89
Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 87
Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
Piano Trio #6 in E-flat, op. 93
Piano Trio #7 in E-flat, op. 96
Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
Trumpet Concerto in E (or E-flat), WoO 1

*Humperdinck, Engelbert:* 
Hänsel und Gretel

*Ibert, Jacques:* 
Escales (Ports of Call)

*Ippolitov-Ivanov, Mikhail:* 
Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 37

*Ives, Charles:* 
A Symphony: New England Holidays
Central Park in the Dark
Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
Psalm 90
String Quartet #1 "From the Salvation Army"
String Quartet #2
Symphony #1 in D minor
Symphony #2
Symphony #3 "The Camp Meeting"
Symphony #4
The Unanswered Question
Three Places in New England
Violin Sonata #3

*Janáček, Leos:* 
Glagolitic Mass
Idyll for String Orchestra
In the Mists
Jenůfa
Mládí (Youth)
On an Overgrown Path
Piano Sonata 1.X.1905 "From the Street"
Sinfonietta
String Quartet #1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Taras Bulba
The Cunning Little Vixen
The Diary of One Who Disappeared
Violin Sonata

*Janequin, Clément:* 
La Guerre (La Bataille de Marignan)

*Joplin, Scott:* 
Treemonisha

*Josquin des Prez:* 
Ave Maria... virgo serena
De Profundis Clamavi
Miserere mei Deus
Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
Missa Pange Lingua
Nymphes des bois (Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem)
Qui habitat in adiutorio Altissimi

*Kabeláč, Miloslav:* 
Mystery of Time, op. 31

*Kagel, Mauricio:* 
Die Stücke der Windrose
Music for Renaissance Instruments

*Kancheli, Giya:* 
Time... and Again

*Kapsberger, Giovanni Girolamo [Johannes Hieronymus]:* 
Libro primo d'intavolatura di lauto

*Kassia:* 
Troparion (Hymn) of Kassiani

*Kernis, Aaron Jay:* 
Musica Celestis

*Khachaturian, Aram:* 
Gayane
Masquerade Suite
Piano Concerto in D-flat, op. 38
Spartacus
Violin Concerto in D minor


----------



## Trout

*Kiel, Friedrich:* 
Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44

*Klami, Uuno:* 
Kalevala Suite, op. 23
Sea Pictures

*Knussen, Oliver:* 
Symphony #3

*Kodály, Zoltán:* 
Dances of Galánta
Háry János, op. 15
Peacock Variations
Psalmus Hungaricus, op. 13
Sonata for Solo Cello, op. 8
Summer Evening

*Koechlin, Charles:* 
L'ancienne maison de campagne, op. 124
Le Livre de la Jungle
Les heures persanes (Persian Hours), op. 65
Paysages et Marines, op. 63
String Quartet #1, op. 51

*Korngold, Erich Wolfgang:* 
Die tote Stadt, op. 12
Violin Concerto in D, op. 35

*Kraus, Joseph Martin:* 
Symphony in C minor

*Kreisler, Fritz:* 
Liebesleid

*Kurtág, György:* 
Neun Stücke für Viola Solo
Stele, op. 33

*Kvěch, Otomar:* 
Symphony in E-flat

*Lachenmann, Helmut:* 
Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (The Little Match Girl)
Mouvement (-vor der Erstarrung)

*Lalo, Édouard:* 
Cello Concerto in D minor
Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21

*Lang, David:* 
The Little Match Girl Passion

*Langgaard, Rued:* 
Music of the Spheres, BVN 128
String Quartet #2, BVN 145

*Langlais, Jean:* 
Suite Médiévale, op. 56

*Lassus, Orlande de [Lasso, Orlando di]:* 
Lagrime di San Pietro
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Missa Tous les regretz
Prophetiae Sibyllarum

*Lauridsen, Morten:* 
O Magnum Mysterium

*Leeuw, Reinbert de:* 
Der nächtliche Wanderer

*Lehár, Franz:* 
Die lustige Witwe (The Merry Widow)

*Leifs, Jón:* 
Hekla, op. 52
Requiem, op. 33b

*Leighton, Kenneth:* 
Symphony for Strings, op. 3

*Lekeu, Guillaume:* 
Violin Sonata in G

*Lemare, Edwin:* 
Toccata di Concerto, op. 59

*Leoncavallo, Ruggero:* 
Pagliacci

*Lieberson, Peter:* 
Neruda Songs

*Ligeti, György:* 
Atmosphères
Cello Sonata
Chamber Concerto
Clocks and Clouds
Concert Românesc (Romanian Concerto)
Études pour piano
Hamburg Concerto
Le Grand Macabre
Lontano
Lux Aeterna
Musica Ricercata
Nonsense Madrigals
Piano Concerto
Requiem
Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel (With Pipes, Drums, Fiddles)
String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
String Quartet #2
Trio for Violin, Horn, and Piano
Violin Concerto
Volumina

*Lindberg, Magnus:* 
Kraft

*Liszt, Franz:* 
Années de pèlerinage (Years of Pilgrimage)
Ballade #2 in B minor, S.171
Christus, S.3
Consolations, S.172
Dante Symphony, S.109
Fantasia and Fugue on the Chorale "Ad nos salutarem undam", S.259
Faust Symphony, S.108
Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses, S.173
Hungarian Rhapsodies, S.244
La lugubre gondola, S.200
Les Préludes, S.97
Liebesträume, S.541
Mephisto Waltz #1, S.514
Nuages gris (Trübe Wolken), S.199
Orpheus, S.98
Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat, S.124
Piano Concerto #2 in A, S.125
Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178
Prelude and Fugue on the Name BACH, S.260
Totentanz, S.126
Transcendental Études, S.139
Trois Études de Concert, S.144
Via Crucis, S.53

*Litolff, Henry:* 
Concerto Symphonique #4 in D minor, op. 102

*Lobo, Duarte:* 
Missa pro defunctis à 8 (1621)

*Locatelli, Pietro Antonio:* 
L'Arte del Violino, op. 3

*Lucier, Alvin:* 
I Am Sitting in a Room

*Lully, Jean-Baptiste:* 
Atys, LWV 53
Benedictus, LWV 64/2
Dies Irae, LWV 64/1

*Lutosławski, Witold:* 
Cello Concerto
Chantefleurs et Chantefables
Concerto for Orchestra
Grave
Jeux vénitiens (Venetian Games)
Livre pour orchestre
Piano Sonata
Symphony #3
Symphony #4
Variations on a Theme by Paganini

*Lyadov [Liadov], Anatoly [Anatol]:* 
The Enchanted Lake, op. 62

*MacDowell, Edward:* 
Piano Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 23

*Machaut, Guillaume de:* 
Douce dame jolie
Je vivroie liement
Le Remède de Fortune
Messe de Nostre Dame
Songs from Le Voir-Dit

*MacMillan, James:* 
Seven Last Words from the Cross

*Maderna, Bruno:* 
Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti
Quadrivium
Quartetto per archi in due tempi

*Magnard, Albéric:* 
Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11
Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21

*Mahler, Gustav:* 
 Das Klagende Lied
Das Lied von der Erde (The Song of the Earth)
Des Knaben Wunderhorn
Kindertotenlieder (Songs on the Death of Children)
Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (Songs of a Wayfarer)
Piano Quartet in A minor
Rückert Lieder
Symphony #1 in D "Titan"
Symphony #2 "Resurrection"
Symphony #3
Symphony #4
Symphony #5
Symphony #6 in A minor "Tragic"
Symphony #7
Symphony #8 in E-flat "Symphony of a Thousand"
Symphony #9
Symphony #10 in F-sharp

*Marais, Marin:* 
Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris

*Marcello, Alessandro:* 
Oboe Concerto in D minor

*Marshall, Ingram:* 
Fog Tropes

*Martin, Frank:* 
Mass for Double Choir

*Martinů, Bohuslav:* 
Cello Sonata #1, H. 277
Double Concerto for 2 String Orchestras, Piano, and Timpani, H. 271
Field Mass, H. 279
Magic Nights, H. 119
Nonet, H. 374
Oboe Concerto, H. 353
String Quartet #6, H. 312
Symphony #4, H. 305
Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques"
The Epic of Gilgamesh, H. 351
The Frescos of Pietro della Francesca, H. 352

*Marttinen, Tauno:* 
Violin Concerto, op. 13

*Martynov, Vladimir:* 
Lamentations of Jeremiah

*Mascagni, Pietro:* 
Cavalleria Rusticana

*Massenet, Jules:* 
Manon

*Mathias, William:* 
Harp Concerto, op. 50
Symphony #3

*Mathieu, André:* 
Piano Concerto #4 in E minor
Piano Trio

*McPhee, Colin:* 
Tabuh-Tabuhan

*Medtner, Nikolai:* 
Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 50
Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 "Ballade"
Piano Sonata in E minor, op. 25/2 "Night Wind"
Skazki (Fairy Tales)
Sonata-Reminiscenza in A minor, op. 38/1
Sonata Romantica in B-flat minor, op. 53/1

*Mendelssohn, Felix:* 
A Midsummer Night's Dream, op. 61
Cello Sonata #1 in B-flat, op. 45
Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
Clarinet Sonata in E-flat
Concerto for 2 Pianos in A-flat
Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings in D minor
Elijah, op. 70
Hebrides Overture, op. 26 "Fingal's Cave"
Octet for Strings in E-flat, op. 20
Organ Sonatas, op. 65
Paulus (St. Paul), op. 36
Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
Piano Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 40
Piano Sextet in D, op. 110
Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 49
Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
Songs Without Words
String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13
String Quartet #3 in D, op. 44/1
String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2
String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
String Quintet #1 in A, op. 18
String Quintet #2 in B-flat, op. 87
String Symphonies
Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 52 "Lobgesang (Hymn of Praise)"
Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish"
Symphony #4 in A, op. 90 "Italian"
Symphony #5 in D, op. 107 "Reformation"
Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
Variations sérieuses, op. 54
Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64

*Menotti, Gian Carlo:* 
Amahl and the Night Visitors

*Messiaen, Olivier:* 
Apparition de l'église éternelle
Catalogue d'oiseaux (Catalogue of Birds)
Chronochromie
Des Canyons aux étoiles
Éclairs sur l'au-delà…
Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum
Harawi
La Nativité du Seigneur
La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ
L'Ascension
Le Banquet Céleste
Les Offrandes oubliées
Messe de la Pentecôte
Oiseaux exotiques
Quatuor pour la fin du temps (Quartet for the End of Time)
Saint François d'Assise
Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
Turangalîla-Symphonie
Un Sourire
Vingt Regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
Visions de l'Amen

*Meyerbeer, Giacomo:* 
Les Huguenots

*Miki, Minoru:* 
Marimba Spiritual

*Milhaud, Darius:* 
La Création du monde (The Creation of the World), op. 81a

*Młynarski, Emil:* 
Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11

*Moeran, Ernest John:* 
String Quartet #1 in A minor
Symphony in G minor

*Mompou, Federico:* 
Cançons i Danses
Impresiones Intimas
Musica Callada (Silent Music)

*Monn, Georg Matthias:* 
Cello Concerto in G minor

*Monteverdi, Claudio:* 
Il Quinto Libro de Madrigali (Book V)
Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Il Settimo Libro de Madrigali (Book VII) "Concerto"
L'Incoronazione di Poppea
L'Orfeo
Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi (Book VIII)
Selva Morale Spirituale
Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610

*Moran, Robert:* 
Trinity Requiem

*Mosolov, Alexander:* 
Iron Foundry, op. 19

*Moszkowski, Moritz:* 
Piano Concerto in E, op. 59

*Mouton, Jean:* 
Nesciens mater virgo virum

*Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus:* 
Adagio in B minor, K. 540
Ave Verum Corpus, K. 618
Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622
Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581
Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K. 299
Così fan tutte, K. 588
Die Entführung aus dem Serail (The Abduction from the Seraglio), K. 384
Die Zauberflöte (The Magic Flute), K. 620
Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
Don Giovanni, K. 527
Exsultate, jubilate, K. 165
Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
Fantasia in D minor, K. 397
Great Mass in C minor, K. 427
Horn Concerto #3 in E-flat, K. 447
Horn Concerto #4 in E-flat, K. 495
Idomeneo, K. 366
Le Nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492
Oboe Concerto in C, K. 314
Oboe Quartet in F, K. 370
Piano Concerto #9 in E-flat, K. 271 "Jeunehomme"
Piano Concerto #10 for 2 Pianos in E-flat, K. 365
Piano Concerto #17 in G, K. 453
Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat, K. 456
Piano Concerto #19 in F, K. 459
Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467
Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat, K. 482
Piano Concerto #23 in A, K. 488
Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K. 491
Piano Concerto #25 in C, K. 503
Piano Concerto #26 in D, K. 537 "Coronation"
Piano Concerto #27 in B-flat, K. 595
Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, K. 478
Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
Piano Sonata #8 in A minor, K. 310
Piano Sonata #11 in A, K. 331
Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, K. 452
Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
Serenade #9 in D, K. 320 "Posthorn"
Serenade #10 in B-flat, K. 361 "Gran Partita"
Serenade #13 in G, K. 525 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"
Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola, and Orchestra in E-flat, K. 364
Sonata for 2 Pianos in D, K. 448
String Quartet #14 in G, K. 387 "Spring"
String Quartet #17 in B-flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
String Quartet #19 in C, K. 465 "Dissonance"
String Quintet #3 in C, K. 515
String Quintet #4 in G minor, K. 516
String Quintet #5 in D, K. 593
String Quintet #6 in E-flat, K. 614
Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183
Symphony #29 in A, K. 201
Symphony #35 in D, K. 385 "Haffner"
Symphony #36 in C, K. 425 "Linz"
Symphony #38 in D, K. 504 "Prague"
Symphony #39 in E-flat, K. 543
Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550
Symphony #41 in C, K. 551 "Jupiter"
Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E-flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219 "Turkish"
Violin Sonata #18 in G, K. 301
Violin Sonata #21 in E minor, K. 304
Violin Sonata #27 in G, K. 379

*Muhly, Nico:* 
Seeing is Believing

*Murail, Tristan:* 
Gondwana
Le Lac

*Mussorgsky, Modest:* 
Boris Godunov
Khovanshchina
Pictures at an Exhibition
Songs and Dances of Death
St. John's Night on the Bare Mountain

*Myaskovsky, Nikolai:* 
Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 66
Cello Sonata #2 in A minor, op. 81
Symphony #27 in C minor, op. 85

*Nancarrow, Conlon:* 
String Quartet #3
Studies for Player Piano

*Nielsen, Carl:* 
Clarinet Concerto, op. 57
Commotio, op. 58
Helios Overture, op. 17
String Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 13
String Quartet #2 in F minor, op. 5
String Quartet #3 in E-flat, op. 14
Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 7
Symphony #3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva"
Symphony #4, op. 29 "The Inextinguishable"
Symphony #5, op. 50
Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice"
Tågen letter (The Fog is Lifting)
Violin Concerto, op. 33
Wind Quintet, op. 43

*Nilsson, Torsten:* 
Nox Angustae

*Nono, Luigi:* 
A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida (The Forest is Young and Full of Life)
Como una ola de fuerza y luz
Contrappunto dialettico alla mente
Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima
Il canto sospeso (The Suspended Song)
Intolleranza 1960
La fabbrica illuminata
Promoteo
.....sofferte onde serene…

*Nordheim, Arne:* 
Epitaffio

*Nørgård, Per:* 
Symphony #3
Voyage into the Golden Screen

*Nyman, Michael:* 
MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
Water Dances

*Nystroem, Gösta:* 
Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare"

*Ockeghem, Johannes:* 
Deo Gratias
Missa Prolationum
Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)

*Offenbach, Jacques:* 
Les contes d'Hoffmann (The Tales of Hoffmann)

*Onslow, George:* 
Three Cello Sonatas, op. 16

*Orff, Carl:* 
Carmina Burana
De Temporum Fine Comoedia

*Ornstein, Leo:* 
Piano Quintet

*Ortiz, Diego:* 
Trattado de Glosas

*Ostertag, Bob:* 
All the Rage

*Pachelbel, Johann:* 
Canon and Gigue in D
Hexachordum Apollinis

*Paganini, Niccolò:* 
24 Caprices for Solo Violin, op. 1
Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 6
Violin Concerto #2 in B minor, op. 7 "La Campanella"

*Palestrina, Giovanni Pierluigi da:* 
Canticum Canticorum (Song of Songs)
Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Missa Assumpta est Maria
Missa Benedicta es
Missa Brevis
Missa Papae Marcelli
Stabat Mater

*Panufnik, Andrzej:* 
Cello Concerto
Sinfonia Sacra (Symphony #3)

*Panufnik, Roxanna:* 
Three Paths to Peace

*Pärt, Arvo:* 
Arbos
Berliner Messe
Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
Fratres
Für Alina
Kanon Pokajanen
Lamentate
Miserere
Pari Intervallo
Spiegel im Spiegel
Tabula Rasa
Te Deum

*Partch, Harry:* 
And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
Daphne of the Dunes
Delusion of the Fury

*Pelēcis, Georgs:* 
Nevertheless

*Penderecki, Krzysztof:* 
Cello Concerto #1
De Natura Sonoris #1
De Natura Sonoris #2
Emanations
Fluorescences
Fonogrammi
Polymorphia
St. Luke Passion
Symphony #1
Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"
Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
Utrenja

*Pergolesi, Giovanni Battista:* 
Stabat Mater

*Pérotin:* 
Sederunt Principes
Viderunt Omnes

*Pettersson, Allan:* 
Symphony #7
Symphony #15
Violin Concerto #2

*Pfitzner, Hans:* 
Palestrina

*Piazzolla, Astor:* 
Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
María de Buenos Aires

*Pierné, Gabriel:* 
Piano Concerto in C minor, op. 12
Violin Sonata, op. 36

*Pintscher, Matthias:* 
Fünf Orchesterstücke

*Popov, Gavriil:* 
Symphony #1, op. 7

*Poulenc, Francis:* 
Clarinet Sonata
Concert Champêtre
Concerto for 2 Pianos in D minor
Dialogues des Carmélites
Figure Humaine
Flute Sonata
Gloria
Le Bal Masqué
Oboe Sonata
Organ Concerto in G minor
Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël
Sextet for Piano and Winds
Sonata for Horn, Trumpet, and Trombone
Tel jour, telle nuit
Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano

*Praetorius, Michael:* 
Terpsichore

*Prokofiev, Sergei:* 
Alexander Nevsky, op. 78
Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution, op. 74
Cinderella, op. 87
Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat, op. 10
Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16
Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26
Piano Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 28
Piano Sonata #4 in C minor, op. 29
Piano Sonata #6 in A, op. 82
Piano Sonata #7 in B-flat, op. 83 "Stalingrad"
Piano Sonata #8 in B-flat, op. 84
Romeo and Juliet, op. 64
Scythian Suite, op. 20
Symphony #1 in D, op. 25 "Classical"
Symphony #2 in D minor, op. 40
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 44
Symphony #4, op. 47/112
Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
Symphony #6 in E-flat minor, op. 111
Symphony #7 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
The Fiery Angel, op. 37
The Love for Three Oranges, op. 33
Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19
Violin Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 63
Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80
Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a
Visions Fugitives, op. 22
War and Peace, op. 91

*Puccini, Giacomo:* 
La Bohème
La Fanciulla del West (The Girl of the Golden West)
Madama Butterfly
Tosca
Turandot

*Purcell, Henry:* 
Come Ye Sons of Art, Away, Z. 323
Dido and Aeneas, Z. 626
Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day), Z. 328
King Arthur, Z. 628
Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z. 860
The Fairy Queen, Z. 629
The Yorkshire Feast Song, Z. 333

*Quilter, Roger:* 
Three Shakespeare Songs, op. 6

*Rachmaninoff [Rachmaninov], Sergei:* 
14 Songs, op. 34
All-Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 37
Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
Isle of the Dead, op. 29
Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 31
Morceaux de fantaisie, op. 3
Piano Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1
Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18
Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30
Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40
Preludes, opp. 23 & 32
Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini, op. 43
Suite #1, op. 5 "Fantaisie-tableaux"
Symphonic Dances, op. 45
Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 13
Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 27
Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 44
The Bells, op. 35
Trio Élégiaque #1 in G minor
Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9

*Radulescu, Horatiu:* 
Das Andere, op. 49

*Raff, Joachim:* 
Symphony #5 in E, op. 177 "Lenore"

*Rainier, Priaulx:* 
Cello Concerto

*Rameau, Jean-Philippe:* 
Castor et Pollux
Les Indes Galantes
Pièces de Clavecin
Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts

*Ramírez, Ariel:* 
Misa Criolla

*Rangström, Ture:* 
Symphony #3 in D-flat "Song under the Stars"

*Rautavaara, Einojuhani:* 
Cantus Arcticus, op. 61
Symphony #6 "Vincentiana"
Symphony #7 "Angel of Light"
Symphony #8 "The Journey"
Violin Concerto


----------



## Trout

*Ravel, Maurice:* 
Boléro
Chansons madécasses
Daphnis et Chloé
Gaspard de la nuit
Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet, and String Quartet
Jeux d'eau
La Valse
Le Tombeau de Couperin
L'Enfant et les Sortilèges
Ma mère l'oye
Miroirs
Pavane pour une infante défunte (Pavane for a Dead Princess)
Piano Concerto for the Left Hand in D
Piano Concerto in G
Piano Trio in A minor
Rapsodie Espagnole
Shéhérazade
Sonata for Violin and Cello
Sonatine
String Quartet in F
Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
Tzigane
Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
Violin Sonata #2 in G

*Rebel, Jean-Féry:* 
Les Élémens

*Reger, Max:* 
An die Hoffnung, op. 124
Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H, op. 46
Four Tone Poems after Arnold Böcklin, op. 128
String Quartet #4 in E-flat, op. 109
Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller, op. 100
Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart, op. 132
Violin Concerto in A, op. 101

*Reich, Steve:* 
Different Trains
Drumming
Eight Lines
Music for 18 Musicians
Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices, and Organ
Music for Pieces of Wood
Piano Phase
Proverb
Six Marimbas
Tehillim
The Desert Music
Triple Quartet

*Reicha, Anton:* 
Six Wind Quintets, op. 100

*Reimann, Aribert:* 
Lear

*Respighi, Ottorino:* 
Ancient Airs and Dances
Belkis, Queen of Sheba
Feste Romane (Roman Festivals)
Fontane di Roma (Fountains of Rome)
Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
Il Tramonto (The Sunset)
Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
Vetrate di Chiesa (Church Windows)
Violin Sonata in B minor

*Revueltas, Silvestre:* 
Sensemayá

*Rheinberger, Joseph Gabriel:* 
12 Monologues, op. 162

*Richafort, Jean:* 
Requiem in Memoriam Josquin Desprez

*Rihm, Wolfgang:* 
Jagden und Formen (Hunts and Forms)

*Riley, Terry:* 
Cadenza on the Night Plain
In C
Salome Dances for Peace

*Rimsky-Korsakov, Nikolai:* 
Capriccio Espagnol, op. 34
Mlada Suite
Russian Easter Festival Overture, op. 36
Scheherazade, op. 35

*Rochberg, George:* 
String Quartet #3
Violin Concerto

*Rodrigo, Joaquín:* 
Concierto de Aranjuez
Fantasía para un Gentilhombre (Fantasy for a Gentleman)

*Roman, Johan Helmich:* 
Drottningholm Music

*Romitelli, Fausto:* 
Professor Bad Trip

*Ropartz, Joseph-Guy:* 
Prélude, Marine et Chansons

*Rosetti, Antonio [Rösler, Anton]:* 
Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C61

*Rossini, Gioachino:* 
Guillaume Tell (William Tell)
Il Barbiere di Siviglia (The Barber of Seville)
La Cenerentola
Petite Messe Solennelle
Stabat Mater

*Rott, Hans:* 
Symphony in E

*Roussel, Albert:* 
Bacchus et Ariane, op. 43
Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17
Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 23

*Rubbra, Edmund:* 
Symphony #1, op. 44

*Rubinstein, Anton:* 
Piano Concerto #4 in D minor, op. 70
Symphony #2 in C, op. 42 "Ocean"

*Ruders, Poul:* 
Solar Trilogy
Symphony #4 "An Organ Symphony"

*Ruggles, Carl:* 
Sun-Treader

*Rzewski, Frederic:* 
Coming Together
The People United Will Never Be Defeated!

*Saariaho, Kaija:* 
D'Om le Vrai Sens
L'Amour de loin
Notes on Light
Nymphéa (Jardin secret III)
Six Japanese Gardens

*Sæverud, Harald:* 
Peer Gynt Suites, op. 28

*Saint-Saëns, Camille:* 
Cello Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 33
Clarinet Sonata in E-flat, op. 167
Danse Macabre, op. 40
Le Carnaval des Animaux (The Carnival of the Animals)
Piano Concerto #1 in D, op. 17
Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 22
Piano Concerto #5 in F, op. 103 "The Egyptian"
Piano Trio #1 in F, op. 18
Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 92
Requiem, op. 54
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ"
Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75

*Salonen, Esa-Pekka:* 
Dichotomie
Piano Concerto
Violin Concerto
Wing on Wing

*Satie, Erik:* 
Embryons Desséchés (Dried-up Embryos)
Le Fils des étoiles
Gnossiennes
Gymnopédies
Parade
Socrate
Trois Morceaux en forme de poire (Three Pieces in the Form of a Pear)

*Saunders, Rebecca:* 
dichroic seventeen
Fletch

*Say, Fazıl:* 
Symphony #2, op. 38 "Mesopotamia"

*Scarlatti, Domenico:* 
Essercizi Sonatas, K. 1-30
Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 141
Keyboard Sonata in A, K. 208
Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
Keyboard Sonata in E, K. 380 "Cortège"
Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402
Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
Keyboard Sonata in F minor, K. 466

*Scelsi, Giacinto:* 
Aion
Anagamin
Anahit
Hurqualia
Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
Natura Renovatur
Ohoi "The Creative Principles"
Okanagon
Trilogia "Die drei Lebensalter des Menschen (The Three Ages of Man)"
Uaxuctum

*Schaeffer, Pierre and Henry, Pierre:* 
Symphonie pour un homme seul

*Schein, Johann Hermann:* 
Banchetto Musicale

*Schmidt, Franz:* 
Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln (The Book with Seven Seals)

*Schmitt, Florent:* 
Crépuscules, op. 56

*Schnebel, Dieter:* 
Schubert-Phantasie

*Schnittke, Alfred:* 
Choir Concerto
Concerto for Piano and Strings
Concerto Grosso #1
Peer Gynt
Piano Quintet
Requiem
String Quartet #2
String Quartet #3
String Trio
Symphony #1
Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
Symphony #3
Symphony #5 (Concerto Grosso #4)
Viola Concerto

*Schoenberg, Arnold:* 
A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46
Chamber Symphony #1 in E, op. 9
Chamber Symphony #2, op. 38
Das Buch der hängenden Gärten (The Book of the Hanging Gardens), op. 15
Drei Klavierstücke, op. 11
Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 16
Gurrelieder
Moses und Aron
Pelleas und Melisande, op. 5
Piano Concerto, op. 42
Pierrot Lunaire, op. 21
String Quartet #2 in F-sharp minor, op. 10
String Quartet #4, op. 37
Suite for Piano, op. 25
Verklärte Nacht (Transfigured Night), op. 4
Violin Concerto, op. 36

*Schreker, Franz:* 
Chamber Symphony

*Schubert, Franz:* 
Adagio and Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet in F, D. 487
An die Musik, D. 547
Arpeggione Sonata in A minor, D. 821
Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774
Der Erlkönig, D. 328
Der Tod und das Mädchen (Death and the Maiden), D. 531
Der Wanderer, D. 493
Die Forelle (The Trout), D. 550
Die Schöne Müllerin, D. 795
Drei Klavierstücke, D. 946
Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
Ellens Gesang III (Ave Maria), D. 839
Fantasia for Violin and Piano in C, D. 934
Fantasia in F minor, D. 940
Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D. 877
Grand Duo Sonata in C, D. 812
Gretchen am Spinnrade, D. 118
Im Frühling, D. 882
Impromptus, D. 899 & 935
Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D. 343 "Am Tage aller Seelen"
Mass #2 in G, D. 167
Mass #5 in A-flat, D. 678
Mass #6 in E-flat, D. 950
Nacht und Träume, D. 827
Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
Octet in F, D. 803
Piano Quintet in A, D. 667 "The Trout"
Piano Sonata #13 in A, D. 664
Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D. 784
Piano Sonata #15 in C, D. 840 "Reliquie"
Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D. 845
Piano Sonata #18 in G, D. 894
Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958
Piano Sonata #20 in A, D. 959
Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D. 960
Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D. 898
Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, D. 929
Psalm 23, D. 706
Rosamunde, D. 797
Schwanengesang, D. 957
Six Moments Musicaux, D. 780
String Quartet #12 in C minor, D. 703 "Quartettsatz"
String Quartet #13 in A minor, D. 804 "Rosamunde"
String Quartet #14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
String Quartet #15 in G, D. 887
String Quintet in C, D. 956
Suleika I, D. 720
Symphony #5 in B-flat, D. 485
Symphony #8 in B minor, D. 759 "Unfinished"
Symphony #9 in C, D. 944 "Great"
Viola, D. 786
Violin Sonata (Sonatina) #1 in D, D. 384
Violin Sonata (Sonatina) #2 in A minor, D. 385
Violin Sonata (Sonatina) #3 in G minor, D. 408
Wanderer Fantasy in C, D. 760
Winterreise, D. 911

*Schuman, William:* 
Symphony #3
Violin Concerto

*Schumann, Clara Wieck:* 
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17

*Schumann, Robert:* 
Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
Arabeske in C, op. 18
Bunte Blätter, op. 99
Carnaval, op. 9
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 129
Das Paradies und die Peri, op. 50
Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6
Dichterliebe, op. 48
Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
Fantasie in C, op. 17
Fantasiestücke, op. 12
Frauenliebe und -leben, op. 42
Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
Gesänge der Frühe (Songs of Dawn), op. 133
Heine Liederkreis, op. 24
Humoreske in B-flat, op. 20
Kinderszenen, op. 15
Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, op. 86
Kreisleriana, op. 16
Myrthen, op. 25
Papillons, op. 2
Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
Piano Quartet in E-flat, op. 47
Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 44
Piano Sonata #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 11
Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 14 "Concerto Without Orchestra"
Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 63
Piano Trio #2 in F, op. 80
Piano Trio #3 in G minor, op. 110
Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 41/1
String Quartet #2 in F, op. 41/2
String Quartet #3 in A, op. 41/3
Symphonic Études, op. 13
Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
Symphony #2 in C, op. 61
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "Rhenish"
Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120
Violin Concerto in D minor
Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
Waldszenen (Forest Scenes), op. 82

*Schütz, Heinrich:* 
Musikalische Exequien, SWV 279-281
Psalmen Davids, SWV 22-47
Weihnachts-Historie (Christmas Story), SWV 435

*Schwitters, Kurt:* 
Ursonate

*Sciarrino, Salvatore:* 
Sui poemi concentrici

*Scriabin, Alexander:* 
12 Etudes, op. 8
Le Poème de l'Extase (The Poem of Ecstasy), op. 54
Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor, op. 20
Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6
Piano Sonata #2 in G-sharp minor, op. 19 "Sonata-Fantasy"
Piano Sonata #4 in F-sharp, op. 30
Piano Sonata #5, op. 53
Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
Piano Sonata #9, op. 68 "Black Mass"
Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
Prometheus: The Poem of Fire, op. 60
Symphony #1 in E, op. 26
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 43 "Le Divin Poème"
Vers la flamme, op. 72

*Sculthorpe, Peter:* 
Earth Cry
Kakadu
Mangrove
Memento Mori
Piano Concerto
String Quartet #8

*Séverac, Déodat de:* 
À l'aube dans la montagne
En Languedoc

*Shchedrin, Rodion:* 
Carmen Suite

*Shostakovich, Dmitri:* 
24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 87
Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107
Cello Concerto #2, op. 126
Cello Sonata in D minor, op. 40
From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District, op. 29
Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 35
Piano Concerto #2 in F, op. 102
Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67
String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
String Quartet #4 in D, op. 83
String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110
String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor, op. 138
String Quartet #15 in E-flat minor, op. 144
Suite on Finnish Themes
Symphony #1 in F, op. 10
Symphony #2 in B, op. 14 "To October"
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 20 "The First of May"
Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 43
Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47
Symphony #7 in C, op. 60 "Leningrad"
Symphony #8 in C minor, op. 65
Symphony #9 in E-flat, op. 70
Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
Symphony #11 in G minor, op. 103 "The Year 1905"
Symphony #13 in B-flat minor, op. 113 "Babi Yar"
Symphony #14, op. 135
Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
Viola Sonata, op. 147
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 77

*Sibelius, Jean:* 
En Saga, op. 9
Finlandia, op. 26
Karelia Suite, op. 11
Kullervo, op. 7
Lemminkäinen Suite, op. 22
Luonnotar, op. 70
Night Ride and Sunrise, op. 55
Pohjola's Daughter, op. 49
String Quartet in D minor, op. 56 "Intimate Voices"
Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 39
Symphony #2 in D, op. 43
Symphony #3 in C, op. 52
Symphony #4 in A minor, op. 63
Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
Symphony #6 in D minor, op. 104
Symphony #7 in C, op. 105
Tapiola, op. 112
The Bard, op. 64
The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
Valse Triste, op. 44/1
Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47

*Silvestrov, Valentin:* 
Bagatellen
Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
Requiem for Larissa
Symphony #5

*Smetana, Bedrich:* 
Má Vlast (My Fatherland)
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15
String Quartet #1 in E minor "From My Life"
String Quartet #2 in D minor
The Bartered Bride

*Sor, Fernando:* 
Les deux amis (The Two Friends), op. 41
Studies for Guitar

*Sorabji, Kaikhosru Shapurji:* 
Le Jardin Parfumé
Opus Clavicembalisticum

*Spohr, Louis:* 
Die Letzten Dinge (The Last Judgement), WoO 61
Octet in E, op. 32
Violin Concerto #8 in A minor, op. 47 "in modo di scena cantante"

*Stamitz, Johann:* 
Symphony in E-flat, op. 11/3

*Steffani, Agostino:* 
Stabat Mater

*Stenhammar, Wilhelm:* 
String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 25
Symphony #2 in G minor, op. 34

*Stockhausen, Karlheinz:* 
Carré
Cosmic Pulses
Dienstag aus Licht (Tuesday from Light)
Gesang der Jünglinge
Gruppen
Klavierstücke I-IV
Klavierstücke V-X
Kontakte
Kreuzspiel
Mittwoch aus Licht (Wednesday from Light)
Momente
Samstag aus Licht (Saturday from Light)
Stimmung
Tierkreis

*Strauss, Johann II:* 
An der schönen blauen Donau (On the Beautiful Blue Danube), op. 314
Die Fledermaus

*Strauss, Richard:* 
Also Sprach Zarathustra (Thus Spoke Zarathustra), op. 30
Brentano Lieder, op. 68
Der Rosenkavalier, op. 59
Die Frau ohne Schatten (The Woman without a Shadow), op. 65
Don Juan, op. 20
Eight Songs from "Letzte Blätter", op. 10
Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
Eine Alpensinfonie (An Alpine Symphony), op. 64
Elektra, op. 58
Five Songs, op. 39
Five Songs, op. 41
Four Songs, op. 27
Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 11
Horn Concerto #2 in E-flat
Metamorphosen
Oboe Concerto in D
Salome, op. 54
Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche (Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks), op. 28
Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
Vier letzte Lieder (Four Last Songs)
Violin Sonata in E-flat, op. 18

*Stravinsky, Igor:* 
Agon
Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
Duo Concertant
Le Sacre du Printemps (The Rite of Spring)
Les Noces (The Wedding)
L'histoire du soldat (The Soldier's Tale)
L'Oiseau de Feu (The Firebird)
Mass
Octet for Wind Instruments
Oedipus Rex
Orpheus
Petrushka
Pulcinella
Requiem Canticles
Symphonies of Wind Instruments
Symphony in C
Symphony in Three Movements
Symphony of Psalms
The Rake's Progress
Threni
Violin Concerto in D

*Suk, Josef:* 
Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 27 "Asrael"

*Sullivan, Arthur:* 
The Gondoliers
The Mikado
The Pirates of Penzance

*Sumera, Lepo:* 
Concerto per voci e strumenti

*Susato, Tielman [Tylman]:* 
Dansereye 1551

*Swayne, Giles:* 
The Silent Land

*Sweelinck, Jan Pieterszoon:* 
Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"

*Szymanowski, Karol:* 
King Roger, op. 46
Mythes, op. 30
Stabat Mater, op. 53
String Quartet #2, op. 56
Symphony #3, op. 27 "Song of the Night"
Symphony #4, op. 60 "Symphonie Concertante"
Violin Concerto #1, op. 35

*Tabakova, Dobrinka:* 
Concerto for Cello and Strings
Suite in Old Style

*Tailleferre, Germaine:* 
Concertino for Harp and Orchestra

*Takemitsu, Toru:* 
A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden
From Me Flows What You Call Time
November Steps
Requiem for String Orchestra
Toward the Sea

*Tallis, Thomas:* 
If Ye Love Me
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Miserere nostri
Spem in Alium

*Tan Dun:* 
Symphonic Poem on Three Notes

*Taneyev, Sergei:* 
John of Damascus, op. 1
Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 30
Suite de Concert, op. 28

*Tárrega, Francisco:* 
Recuerdos de la Alhambra

*Tartini, Giuseppe:* 
Violin Sonata in G minor "The Devil's Trill"

*Tavener, John:* 
Fragments of a Prayer
Song for Athene
The Protecting Veil

*Taverner, John:* 
Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
Western Wynde Mass

*Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich:* 
1812 Overture, op. 49
Capriccio Italien, op. 45
Eugene Onegin, op. 24
Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 41
Manfred Symphony in B minor, op. 58
Orchestral Suite #3 in G, op. 55
Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
Piano Concerto #2 in G, op. 44
Piano Trio in A minor, op. 50
Pique Dame (The Queen of Spades), op. 68
Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
Serenade for Strings in C, op. 48
Souvenir de Florence, op. 70
String Quartet #1 in D, op. 11
String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor, op. 30
Swan Lake, op. 20
Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 13 "Winter Daydreams"
Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 17 "Little Russian"
Symphony #3 in D, op. 29 "Polish"
Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36
Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 74 "Pathétique"
The Nutcracker, op. 71
The Seasons, op. 37a
The Sleeping Beauty, op. 66
Variations on a Rococo Theme, op. 33
Violin Concerto in D, op. 35

*Telemann, Georg Philipp:* 
Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
Paris Quartets
Tafelmusik
Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9

*Thomalla, Hans:* 
The Brightest Form of Absence

*Thomson, Virgil:* 
Four Saints in Three Acts

*Tippett, Michael:* 
A Child of Our Time
Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
Symphony #4

*Tournemire, Charles:* 
L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Noël, op. 55
L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, op. 56

*Turina, Joaquín:* 
Círculo, op. 91
Piano Quartet in A minor, op. 67
Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
Piano Trio #2 in B minor, op. 76
Violin Sonata #2, op. 82 "Española"

*Turnage, Mark-Anthony:* 
Three Screaming Popes

*Tüür, Erkki-Sven:* 
Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
Crystallisatio
Requiem
Viola Concerto "Illuminatio"

*Tveitt, Geirr:* 
Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, op. 252 "Three Fjords"
Piano Concerto #4, op. 130 "Aurora Borealis"
Piano Sonata #29, op. 129 "Sonata Etere"

*Tyberg, Marcel:* 
Symphony #3 in D minor

*Tzanou, Athanasia:* 
La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I

*Ullmann, Viktor:* 
Der Kaiser von Atlantis

*Ustvolskaya, Galina:* 
Composition #1 "Dona Nobis Pacem"
Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
Symphony #3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us"

*Valen, Fartein:* 
Ave Maria, op. 4
Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), op. 20


----------



## Trout

*Varèse, Edgard:* 
Amériques
Arcana
Density 21.5
Déserts
Ionisation

*Vasks, Pēteris:* 
String Quartet #4
Violin Concerto "Distant Light"

*Vaughan Williams, Ralph:* 
Dona Nobis Pacem
English Folk Song Suite
Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Fantasia on Christmas Carols
Fantasia on Greensleeves
Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
Flos Campi
Job - A Masque for Dancing
Mass in G minor
Norfolk Rhapsody #1
On Wenlock Edge
Piano Quintet in C minor
Serenade to Music
Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
Symphony #2 "A London Symphony"
Symphony #3 "A Pastoral Symphony"
Symphony #4 in F minor
Symphony #5 in D
Symphony #6 in E minor
Symphony #7 "Sinfonia Antartica"
Symphony #8 in D minor
Symphony #9 in E minor
The Lark Ascending
Toward the Unknown Region

*Verdi, Giuseppe:* 
Aida
Don Carlos
Falstaff
Il Trovatore
La Traviata
Otello
Requiem
Rigoletto
Simon Boccanegra

*Victoria, Tomás Luis de:* 
O Magnum Mysterium
Officium Defunctorum (Requiem)

*Vierne, Louis:* 
24 Pièces de Fantaisie, opp. 51, 53-55
Organ Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 14

*Villa-Lobos, Heitor:* 
12 Etudes
Bachianas Brasilieras
Chôros
Five Preludes
Guitar Concerto
String Quartet #5

*Vivaldi, Antonio:* 
Cello Sonatas, RV 39-47
Concerto for Viola d'amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
Dixit Dominus, RV 595
Gloria, RV 589
Juditha Triumphans, RV 644
La Stravaganza, op. 4
Le Quattro Stagioni (The Four Seasons)
L'estro Armonico, op. 3
Lute Concerto in D, RV 93
Mandolin Concerto in C, RV 425
Stabat Mater, RV 621
Violin Concerto in E, RV 271 "L'Amoroso"

*Vivier, Claude:* 
Zipangu

*Volans, Kevin:* 
Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments
String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"

*Voříšek, Jan Václav:* 
Symphony in D, op. 24

*Wagner, Richard:* 
Der fliegende Holländer (The Flying Dutchman)
Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung)
Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Lohengrin
Parsifal
Siegfried Idyll
Symphony in C
Tannhäuser
Tristan und Isolde
Wesendonck Lieder

*Walton, William:* 
Belshazzar's Feast
Cello Concerto
Five Bagatelles
Symphony #1 in B-flat minor
The Wise Virgins (after J.S. Bach)
Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
Viola Concerto
Violin Concerto

*Warlock, Peter:* 
Capriol Suite

*Wassenaer, Unico Wilhelm van:* 
Sei Concerti Armonici

*Weber, Carl Maria von:* 
Clarinet Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 73
Clarinet Concerto #2 in E-flat, op. 74
Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 34
Der Freischütz, op. 77
Konzertstück in F minor, op. 79

*Webern, Anton:* 
Cantata #2, op. 31
Das Augenlicht, op. 26
Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
Im Sommerwind
Passacaglia for Orchestra, op. 1
Six Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
String Quartet, op. 28
Symphony, op. 21

*Weill, Kurt:* 
Die Dreigroschenoper (The Threepenny Opera)
Die Sieben Todsünden (The Seven Deadly Sins)

*Weinberg, Mieczysław [Vainberg, Moisei]:* 
Cello Concerto, op. 43
Symphony #8, op. 83 "Polish Flowers"

*Weiss, Sylvius Leopold:* 
Lute Sonata in A minor, WeissSW 29 "L'Infidèle"

*Welmers, Jan:* 
Minimal Music for Organ

*Whitlock, Percy:* 
Organ Sonata in C minor

*Widor, Charles-Marie:* 
Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op. 42/1

*Wieniawski, Henryk:* 
Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22

*Wilbye, John:* 
Weep, weep, mine eyes

*Willan, Healey:* 
Introduction, Passacaglia, and Fugue
Symphony #2 in C minor

*Wolf, Hugo:* 
Italian Serenade
Italienisches Liederbuch
Mörike-Lieder
Spanisches Liederbuch

*Wuorinen, Charles:* 
Microsymphony

*Wyschnegradsky, Ivan:* 
24 Preludes in Quarter-Tone System, op. 22

*Xenakis, Iannis:* 
Eonta
Jonchaies
Keqrops
Kottos
Metastasis
Nomos Alpha
Nuits
Oresteia
Pithoprakta
Pléïades
Shaar

*Yoshimatsu, Takashi:* 
Atom Hearts Club Duo, op. 70a
Piano Concerto, op. 67 "Memo Flora"
Symphony #5, op. 87

*Young, La Monte:* 
The Well-Tuned Piano

*Zappa, Frank:* 
The Perfect Stranger

*Zelenka, Jan Dismas:* 
Missa Dei Patris, ZWV 19
Missa Votiva, ZWV 18
Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181

*Zemlinsky, Alexander von:* 
Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid)
Lyric Symphony, op. 18
Sechs Gesänge after Poems by Maeterlinck, op. 13
String Quartet #4, op. 25
Symphonische Gesänge (Symphonic Songs), op. 20

*Zimmermann, Bernd Alois:* 
Die Soldaten


----------



## Trout

These are the most recent 100 works enshrined from the previous thread. You can see the full listing here: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/ranked-list.

2101.	Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor, K. 310
2102.	Haas: Hyperion
2103.	Xenakis: Shaar
2104.	Schuman: Violin Concerto
2105.	Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312

2106.	Gubaidulina: In Tempus Praesens
2107.	Benjamin: Written on Skin
2108.	Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56
2109.	Babbitt: Correspondences
2110.	Scelsi: Ohoi "The Creative Principles"

2111.	Britten: Curlew River, op. 71
2112.	Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures
2113.	Pettersson: Symphony #15
2114.	Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas, op. 57
2115.	Ruders: Symphony #4 "An Organ Symphony"

2116.	Furrer: Spur
2117.	Granados: Valses Poéticos
2118.	Liszt: Via Crucis, S.53
2119.	Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
2120.	Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59

2121.	Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida (The Forest is Young and Full of Life)
2122.	Hausegger: Natursymphonie
2123.	Walton: Five Bagatelles
2124.	Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E-flat, op. 14
2125.	Wassenaer: Sei Concerti Armonici

2126.	Bach, C.P.E.: Keyboard Sonatas and Pieces, Wq. 56-61 "Kenner und Liebhaber (Connoisseurs and Amateurs)"
2127.	Richafort: Requiem in Memoriam Josquin Desprez
2128.	Davies: Strathclyde Concerto #9
2129.	Alkan: Petits préludes sur les huit gammes du plain-chant
2130.	Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer

2131.	Casella: Triple Concerto, op. 56
2132.	Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht (Tuesday from Light)
2133.	Moran: Trinity Requiem
2134.	Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
2135.	Partch: Daphne of the Dunes

2136.	Wuorinen: Microsymphony
2137.	Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op. 3
2138.	Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence
2139.	Boulez: ...explosante-fixe...
2140.	Adès: Living Toys, op. 9

2141.	Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
2142.	Nancarrow: String Quartet #3
2143.	Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
2144.	Onslow: Three Cello Sonatas, op. 16
2145.	Cage: 4'33"

2146.	Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18
2147.	Knussen: Symphony #3
2148.	Xenakis: Oresteia
2149.	Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2150.	Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris, ZWV 19

2151.	Arensky: Piano Trio #2 in F minor, op. 73
2152.	Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2153.	Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte (Seven Words)
2154.	Say: Symphony #2, op. 38 "Mesopotamia"
2155.	Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens

2156.	Whitlock: Organ Sonata in C minor
2157.	McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan
2158.	Busoni: Sonatina Seconda
2159.	Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
2160.	Heinichen: Dresden Concerti

2161.	Schumann: Papillons, op. 2
2162.	Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, op. 56
2163.	Strauss, R.: Brentano Lieder, op. 68
2164.	Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre
2165.	Murail: Le Lac

2166.	Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D, op. 29 "Polish"
2167.	Riley: Salome Dances for Peace
2168.	Scelsi: Anagamin
2169.	Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us"
2170.	Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25

2171.	Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 40
2172.	Debussy: Petite Suite, L 65
2173.	Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26
2174.	Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors
2175.	Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 12

2176.	Xenakis: Nomos Alpha
2177.	Berio: Sequenza XII
2178.	Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, op. 50
2179.	Chin: Xi
2180.	Dillon: The Book of Elements

2181.	Kodály: Peacock Variations
2182.	Beethoven: 32 Variations on an Original Theme in C minor, WoO 80
2183.	Stockhausen: Carré
2184.	Zappa: The Perfect Stranger
2185.	Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice"

2186.	Sibelius: Valse Triste, op. 44/1
2187.	Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music
2188.	Hakola: Clarinet Concerto
2189.	Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare"
2190.	Clyne: Night Ferry

2191.	Mompou: Impresiones Intimas
2192.	Schnittke: String Trio
2193.	Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 417 "Nobre don e muy preçado"
2194.	Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X
2195.	Sor: Les deux amis (The Two Friends), op. 41

2196.	Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
2197.	Sculthorpe: Memento Mori
2198.	Haydn: Symphony #46 in B
2199.	Grieg: Violin Sonata #3 in C minor, op. 45
2200.	Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence


----------



## Trout

You can find some interesting statistics on this project here: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/statistics.

Also, here is the list arranged by genres and subgenres: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/genre-list

Here is the current board:

*Nominated*:

Panufnik, A: Lullaby - 2 - Proms Fanatic

*Seconded*:

Albeniz: Mallorca - 9
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 21
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 5
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 18
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 20
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 28
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 13
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 20
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 10
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 20


----------



## ptr

After Mr T's excellent build up for continuing this project!

Mozart: PC14 / Weiss

*Nominated*:
Panufnik, A: Lullaby - 2 - Proms Fanatic

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 9
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 21
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 5
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 18
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 20
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 28
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 15
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 20
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 10
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 21


----------



## Skilmarilion

after ptr

Schoenberg / Glass

*Nominated*:

Panufnik, A: Lullaby - 2 - Proms Fanatic
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded*:

Albeniz: Mallorca - 9
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 21
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 5
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 18
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 28
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 15
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 20
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 10
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 21


----------



## GioCar

After Skilmarilion

Mozart Paris / Hindemith Trauermusik

Nominated:

Panufnik, A: Lullaby - 2 - Proms Fanatic
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Albeniz: Mallorca - 9
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 21
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 5
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 18
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 28
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 15
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 10
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 21


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Marenzio/Albeniz

Nominated:

Panufnik, A: Lullaby - 2 - Proms Fanatic
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 21
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 5
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 18
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 30
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 15
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 10
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 21


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
Schoenberg (sec) / Weiss

Nominated:

Panufnik, A: Lullaby - 2 - Proms Fanatic

Seconded:

Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 21
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 5
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 18
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 30
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 15
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 10
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 22


----------



## Albert7

After MS

Debussy: Proses lyriques / Puccini: Il trittico

Nominated:

Panufnik, A: Lullaby - 2 - Proms Fanatic

Seconded:

Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 21
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 5
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 18
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 7
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 30
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 15
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 10
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 22


----------



## Trout

After Albert7:

Berio / Puccini

Nominated:

Berio: Rendering - 2 - Trout
Panufnik, A: Lullaby - 2 - Proms Fanatic

Seconded:

Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 21
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 5
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 18
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 7
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 30
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 15
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 10
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Strauss / Antill

Nominated:

Berio: Rendering - 2 - Trout
Panufnik, A: Lullaby - 2 - Proms Fanatic

Seconded:

Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 22
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 5
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 18
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 7
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 30
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 15
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 16
Puccini: Il trittico - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 12
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 22


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Puccini Penderecki

Nominated:

Berio: Rendering - 2 - Trout
Panufnik, A: Lullaby - 2 - Proms Fanatic

Seconded:

Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 22
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 5
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 18
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 7
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 30
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 15
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 17
Puccini: Il trittico - 30
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 12
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 22


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Berio (sec) / Antill

Nominated:

Panufnik, A: Lullaby - 2 - Proms Fanatic

Seconded:

Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 23
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 5
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 18
Berio: Rendering - 4
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 7
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 30
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 15
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 17
Puccini: Il trittico - 30
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 12
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 22


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Weiss/Arriaga

Nominated:

Panufnik, A: Lullaby - 2 - Proms Fanatic

Seconded:

Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 23
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 5
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 18
Berio: Rendering - 4
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 7
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 30
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 15
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 17
Puccini: Il trittico - 30
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 12
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 24


----------



## Aecio

Weiss/Arriaga

Nominated:

Panufnik, A: Lullaby - 2 - Proms Fanatic

Seconded:

Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 23
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 6
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 18
Berio: Rendering - 4
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 7
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 30
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 15
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 17
Puccini: Il trittico - 30
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 4
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 12
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 24


----------



## ptr

After Aecio's first try

Schoenberg / Antill

*Nominated*:

Panufnik, A: Lullaby - 2 - Proms Fanatic

*Seconded*:

Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 5
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 18
Berio: Rendering - 4
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 7
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 30
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 15
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 17
Puccini: Il trittico - 30
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 6
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 12
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 24


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Strauss / Penderecki

Nominated:

Panufnik, A: Lullaby - 2 - Proms Fanatic

Seconded:

Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 5
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 18
Berio: Rendering - 4
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 7
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 30
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 15
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 18
Puccini: Il trittico - 30
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 6
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 24


----------



## Albert7

After MS

Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra / Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra

Nominated:

Panufnik, A: Lullaby - 2 - Proms Fanatic

Seconded:

Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 5
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 18
Berio: Rendering - 4
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 7
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 7
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 30
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 15
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 18
Puccini: Il trittico - 30
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 7
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Albert7

Arriaga / Marenzio

Nominated:

Panufnik, A: Lullaby - 2 - Proms Fanatic

Seconded:

Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 7
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 18
Berio: Rendering - 4
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 7
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 7
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 31
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 15
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 18
Puccini: Il trittico - 30
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 7
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 24


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart 34 / Martucci

Nominated:

Panufnik, A: Lullaby - 2 - Proms Fanatic

Seconded:

Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 7
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 18
Berio: Rendering - 4
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 7
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 7
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 31
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 15
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 19
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 18
Puccini: Il trittico - 30
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 7
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 24


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Schoenberg Berio

Nominated:

Panufnik, A: Lullaby - 2 - Proms Fanatic

Seconded:

Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 7
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 18
Berio: Rendering - 5
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 7
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 7
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 31
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 15
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 19
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 18
Puccini: Il trittico - 30
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 26
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 9
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 24


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Puccini / Rosenberg

Nominated:

Panufnik, A: Lullaby - 2 - Proms Fanatic

Seconded:

Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 7
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 18
Berio: Rendering - 5
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 7
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 7
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 31
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 15
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 19
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 18
Puccini: Il trittico - 32
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 27
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 9
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 24


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After GioCar
Puccini / Rosenberg

Nominated:

Panufnik, A: Lullaby - 2 - Proms Fanatic

Seconded:

Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 7
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 18
Berio: Rendering - 5
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 7
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 7
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 31
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 15
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 19
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 18
Puccini: Il trittico - 34
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 9
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 24


----------



## Aecio

After MS

Arriaga/Martucci

Nominated:

Panufnik, A: Lullaby - 2 - Proms Fanatic

Seconded:

Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 18
Berio: Rendering - 5
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 7
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 7
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 5
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 31
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 15
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 19
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 18
Puccini: Il trittico - 34
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 9
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 24


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Hillborg/Panufnik (sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 18
Berio: Rendering - 5
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 7
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 7
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 7
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 31
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 15
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 19
Panufnik: Lullaby - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 18
Puccini: Il trittico - 34
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 9
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After ptr:

Mozart 31 / Hindemith T

Nominated:



Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 18
Berio: Rendering - 5
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 7
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 7
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 7
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 31
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 15
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 19
Panufnik: Lullaby - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 18
Puccini: Il trittico - 34
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 9
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 24


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls

Berio / Higdon

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 18
Berio: Rendering - 7
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 7
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 7
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 31
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 15
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 19
Panufnik: Lullaby - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 18
Puccini: Il trittico - 34
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 9
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 24


----------



## Albert7

After the black swan

Berio: Rendering / Puccini: Il trittico

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 18
Berio: Rendering - 9
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 7
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 7
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 31
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 15
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 19
Panufnik: Lullaby - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 18
Puccini: Il trittico - 35
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 9
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 24


----------



## Mika

After A7

Puccini: Il trittico / Berio

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 18
Berio: Rendering - 10
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 7
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 7
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 31
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 15
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 19
Panufnik: Lullaby - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 18
Puccini: Il trittico - 37
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 9
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 24


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Berio / Puccini

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 18
Berio: Rendering - 12
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 7
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 7
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
*Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 31*
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 15
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 19
Panufnik: Lullaby - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 18
*Puccini: Il trittico - 38*
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 9
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 24


----------



## Trout

2201. Puccini: Il trittico


Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 18
Berio: Rendering - 12
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 7
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 4
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 7
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 31
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 15
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 19
Panufnik: Lullaby - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 9
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 24


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Delius / Schoenberg

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 18
Berio: Rendering - 12
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 7
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 7
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 31
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 15
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 19
Panufnik: Lullaby - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 24


----------



## Aecio

After MS

Marenzio/Bach

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 19
Berio: Rendering - 12
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 7
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 7
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 33
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 15
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 19
Panufnik: Lullaby - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 10
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 24


----------



## ptr

After Mr A

Schoenberg/Debussy

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 19
Berio: Rendering - 12
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 8
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 7
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 33
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 15
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 19
Panufnik: Lullaby - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 12
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 24


----------



## Albert7

After ptr

Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra / Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 19
Berio: Rendering - 12
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 8
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 7
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 33
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 16
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 19
Panufnik: Lullaby - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Albert7

Marenzio / Martucci

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 19
Berio: Rendering - 12
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 8
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 7
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
*Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices - 35*
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 16
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 19
Panufnik: Lullaby - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
*Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28*
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 14
*Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28*
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 19
Berio: Rendering - 12
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 8
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 7
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 16
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 19
Panufnik: Lullaby - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 24


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart 34 / Weiss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 19
Berio: Rendering - 12
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 8
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 7
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 16
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 21
Panufnik: Lullaby - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 25


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Weiss/Debussy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 19
Berio: Rendering - 12
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 7
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 16
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 21
Panufnik: Lullaby - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 14
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 27


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
Schoenberg / Bach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 20
Berio: Rendering - 12
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 7
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 16
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 21
Panufnik: Lullaby - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 16
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 27


----------



## GioCar

After MS

Weiss / Berio

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 20
Berio: Rendering - 13
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 7
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 16
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 21
Panufnik: Lullaby - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 16
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 29


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Hillborg Harvey

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 20
Berio: Rendering - 13
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 8
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 9
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 16
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 21
Panufnik: Lullaby - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 16
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 29


----------



## Albert7

After Mika

Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra / Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 20
Berio: Rendering - 13
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 9
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 16
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 21
Panufnik: Lullaby - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 17
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 29


----------



## Trout

After Albert7:

Mozart 31 / Weiss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 20
Berio: Rendering - 13
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 9
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 16
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 26
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 21
Panufnik: Lullaby - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 17
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 30


----------



## StDior

After Trout:

Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig / Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 22
Berio: Rendering - 13
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 9
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 18
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 16
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 26
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 21
Panufnik: Lullaby - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 17
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 30


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Weiss/Schumann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 20
Berio: Rendering - 13
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 9
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 16
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 26
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 21
Panufnik: Lullaby - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 17
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 11
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 32


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Hindemith Hillborg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 20
Berio: Rendering - 13
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 10
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 16
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 26
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 21
Panufnik: Lullaby - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 17
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 11
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 32


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Mozart #31 / Schumann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 20
Berio: Rendering - 13
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 8
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 10
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 16
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 28
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 21
Panufnik: Lullaby - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 17
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 32


----------



## ptr

After MS

Ferrari / Schoenberg

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 20
Berio: Rendering - 13
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 10
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 10
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 16
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 28
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 21
Panufnik: Lullaby - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 32


----------



## Trout

We lost StDior's vote above:

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 22
Berio: Rendering - 13
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 10
Glass: Symphony #8 - 21
Harvey: Body Mandala - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 10
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 20
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 16
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 28
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 21
Panufnik: Lullaby - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 32


----------



## Albert7

after Trout

Glass: Symphony #8 / Berio: Rendering

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 22
Berio: Rendering - 14
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 10
Glass: Symphony #8 - 23
Harvey: Body Mandala - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 10
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 20
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 16
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 28
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 21
Panufnik: Lullaby - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 32


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Albert7:

Weiss / Ferrari

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 22
Berio: Rendering - 14
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 11
Glass: Symphony #8 - 23
Harvey: Body Mandala - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 10
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 20
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 16
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 28
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 21
Panufnik: Lullaby - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 34


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart 31 / Hindemith T

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 22
Berio: Rendering - 14
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 11
Glass: Symphony #8 - 23
Harvey: Body Mandala - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 10
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 16
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 30
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 21
Panufnik: Lullaby - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 34


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Mozart 34 / Weiss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 22
Berio: Rendering - 14
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 11
Glass: Symphony #8 - 23
Harvey: Body Mandala - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 10
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 16
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 30
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 23
Panufnik: Lullaby - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 35


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Bach / Ferrari

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 24
Berio: Rendering - 14
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 23
Harvey: Body Mandala - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 10
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 16
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 30
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 23
Panufnik: Lullaby - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 35


----------



## Cygnenoir

After moonlight

Penderecki / Hillborg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 10
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 24
Berio: Rendering - 14
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 23
Harvey: Body Mandala - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 16
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 30
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 23
Panufnik: Lullaby - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 18
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 35


----------



## ptr

After Cygnenoir

Albeniz / Schoenberg

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 12
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 24
Berio: Rendering - 14
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 23
Harvey: Body Mandala - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 16
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 30
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 23
Panufnik: Lullaby - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 19
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 35


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Bach Weiss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 12
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 26
Berio: Rendering - 14
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 23
Harvey: Body Mandala - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 16
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 30
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 23
Panufnik: Lullaby - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 19
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 36


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Mozart PC / Weiss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 12
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 26
Berio: Rendering - 14
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 23
Harvey: Body Mandala - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 18
*Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 30*
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 23
Panufnik: Lullaby - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 19
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14
*Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12 - 37*


----------



## GioCar

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12


Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 12
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 26
Berio: Rendering - 14
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 23
Harvey: Body Mandala - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 18
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 30
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 23
Panufnik: Lullaby - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 19
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14


----------



## Trout

After Giocar:

Mozart 31 / Panufnik

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 12
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 26
Berio: Rendering - 14
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 23
Harvey: Body Mandala - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 18
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 28
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 27
Panufnik: Lullaby - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 19
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 14


----------



## Albert7

After Trout:

Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra / Strauss, R: Taillefer

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 12
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 26
Berio: Rendering - 14
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 23
Harvey: Body Mandala - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 12
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 18
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 28
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 27
Panufnik: Lullaby - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 19
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Albert7:

Schoenberg / Copland: El Salón México

Nominated:
Copland: El Salón México - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 12
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 26
Berio: Rendering - 14
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 23
Harvey: Body Mandala - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 12
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 18
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 28
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 27
Panufnik: Lullaby - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 21
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 15


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Albeniz/Copland

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 24
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 26
Berio: Rendering - 14
Copland: El Salón México - 2
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 23
Harvey: Body Mandala - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 12
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 18
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 28
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 27
Panufnik: Lullaby - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 21
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 15


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Ferrari/Antill

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 25
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 26
Berio: Rendering - 14
Copland: El Salón México - 2
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 14
Glass: Symphony #8 - 23
Harvey: Body Mandala - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 12
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 18
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 28
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 27
Panufnik: Lullaby - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 21
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 15


----------



## Proms Fanatic

After ptr

Mozart PC 14 / Mozart 31

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 25
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 26
Berio: Rendering - 14
Copland: El Salón México - 2
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 14
Glass: Symphony #8 - 23
Harvey: Body Mandala - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 12
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 20
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 29
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 27
Panufnik: Lullaby - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 21
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 28
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Proms Fanatic:

Schuller / Berio

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 25
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 26
Berio: Rendering - 15
Copland: El Salón México - 2
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 14
Glass: Symphony #8 - 23
Harvey: Body Mandala - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 12
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 20
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 29
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 27
Panufnik: Lullaby - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 21
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 30
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 15


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Martucci/Copland

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 25
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 26
Berio: Rendering - 15
Copland: El Salón México - 3
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 14
Glass: Symphony #8 - 23
Harvey: Body Mandala - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 12
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 20
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 29
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 27
Panufnik: Lullaby - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 21
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 30
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 15


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Mozart 31 / Martucci

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 25
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 26
Berio: Rendering - 15
Copland: El Salón México - 3
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 14
Glass: Symphony #8 - 23
Harvey: Body Mandala - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 12
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 20
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 35
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 23
Panufnik: Lullaby - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 21
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 30
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 15

I messed up the numbers for Mozart 31 and 34 with my last vote. Hopefully, they're now correct.


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Penderecki Mozart

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 25
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 26
Berio: Rendering - 15
Copland: El Salón México - 3
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 14
Glass: Symphony #8 - 23
Harvey: Body Mandala - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 12
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 20
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 36
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 23
Panufnik: Lullaby - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 21
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 30
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 15


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Mozart: PC14 / Ferrari

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 25
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 26
Berio: Rendering - 15
Copland: El Salón México - 3
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 15
Glass: Symphony #8 - 23
Harvey: Body Mandala - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 12
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 36
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 23
Panufnik: Lullaby - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 21
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 30
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 15


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Post-ptrtum
Bach / Strauss

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 25
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 28
Berio: Rendering - 15
Copland: El Salón México - 3
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 15
Glass: Symphony #8 - 23
Harvey: Body Mandala - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 12
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 36
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 23
Panufnik: Lullaby - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 21
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 30
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 16


----------



## GioCar

Post/après/dopo MS

Giuliani / Mozart Paris

Nominated:

Mauro Giuliani: Rossiniana No.5 for guitar - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 25
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 28
Berio: Rendering - 15
Copland: El Salón México - 3
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 15
Glass: Symphony #8 - 23
Harvey: Body Mandala - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 12
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 22
*Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" - 37*
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 23
Panufnik: Lullaby - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 21
*Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 30*
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 16


----------



## GioCar

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"

Nominated:

Mauro Giuliani: Rossiniana No.5 for guitar - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 25
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 28
Berio: Rendering - 15
Copland: El Salón México - 3
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 15
Glass: Symphony #8 - 23
Harvey: Body Mandala - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 12
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 23
Panufnik: Lullaby - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 21
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 30
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 16


----------



## Cygnenoir

After GioCar

Glass / Debussy

Nominated:

Mauro Giuliani: Rossiniana No.5 for guitar - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 25
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 28
Berio: Rendering - 15
Copland: El Salón México - 3
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 10
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 15
Glass: Symphony #8 - 25
Harvey: Body Mandala - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 12
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 10
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 23
Panufnik: Lullaby - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 21
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 30
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 16


----------



## Albert7

After the blackswan

Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano / Glass: Symphony #8

Nominated:

Mauro Giuliani: Rossiniana No.5 for guitar - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 25
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 28
Berio: Rendering - 15
Copland: El Salón México - 3
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 10
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 15
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Harvey: Body Mandala - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 12
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 23
Panufnik: Lullaby - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 21
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 30
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 16


----------



## Trout

After Albert7:

Berio / Panufnik

Nominated:

Mauro Giuliani: Rossiniana No.5 for guitar - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 28
Berio: Rendering - 17
Copland: El Salón México - 3
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 10
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 15
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Harvey: Body Mandala - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 12
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 23
Panufnik: Lullaby - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 21
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 30
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 16


----------



## StDior

After Albert7

Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" / Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra

Nominated:

Mauro Giuliani: Rossiniana No.5 for guitar - 2 - GioCar
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 2 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 25
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 28
Berio: Rendering - 15
Copland: El Salón México - 3
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 10
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 15
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Harvey: Body Mandala - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 12
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 23
Panufnik: Lullaby - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 21
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 30
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 16


----------



## Trout

Adding in my vote:

Nominated:

Mauro Giuliani: Rossiniana No.5 for guitar - 2 - GioCar
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 2 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 25
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 28
Berio: Rendering - 17
Copland: El Salón México - 3
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 10
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 15
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Harvey: Body Mandala - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 12
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 23
Panufnik: Lullaby - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 21
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 30
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 16


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Bach Berio

Nominated:

Mauro Giuliani: Rossiniana No.5 for guitar - 2 - GioCar
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 2 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 25
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 30
Berio: Rendering - 18
Copland: El Salón México - 3
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 10
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 15
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Harvey: Body Mandala - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 12
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 23
Panufnik: Lullaby - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 21
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 30
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 16


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Harvey / Schoenberg

Nominated:

Mauro Giuliani: Rossiniana No.5 for guitar - 2 - GioCar
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 2 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 25
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 30
Berio: Rendering - 18
Copland: El Salón México - 3
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 10
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 15
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Harvey: Body Mandala - 26
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 12
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 23
Panufnik: Lullaby - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 22
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 30
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 16


----------



## ptr

After MS

Harvey / Giuliani (sec)

*Nominated*:
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 2 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 25
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 30
Berio: Rendering - 18
Copland: El Salón México - 3
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 10
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 15
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniana No.5 for guitar - 3
Harvey: Body Mandala - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 12
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 23
Panufnik: Lullaby - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 22
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 30
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 16


----------



## Albert7

After ptr butter

Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra / Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 2 - StDior


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 25
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 30
Berio: Rendering - 18
Copland: El Salón México - 3
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 10
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 15
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniana No.5 for guitar - 3
Harvey: Body Mandala - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 23
Panufnik: Lullaby - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 23
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 30
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Albert7:

Schuller / Debussy

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 2 - StDior


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 25
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 30
Berio: Rendering - 18
Copland: El Salón México - 3
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 11
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 15
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniana No.5 for guitar - 3
Harvey: Body Mandala - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 23
Panufnik: Lullaby - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 23
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 32
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Hindemith: T / Schumann

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 2 - StDior


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 25
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 30
Berio: Rendering - 18
Copland: El Salón México - 3
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 11
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 15
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniana No.5 for guitar - 3
Harvey: Body Mandala - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 23
Panufnik: Lullaby - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 23
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 32
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 13
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 16


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Mozart 34 / Antill

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 2 - StDior


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 26
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 30
Berio: Rendering - 18
Copland: El Salón México - 3
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 11
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 6
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 15
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniana No.5 for guitar - 3
Harvey: Body Mandala - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 25
Panufnik: Lullaby - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 23
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 32
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 13
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 16


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Schoenberg / Delius

*Nominated*:
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 2 - StDior

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 26
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 30
Berio: Rendering - 18
Copland: El Salón México - 3
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 11
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 15
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniana No.5 for guitar - 3
Harvey: Body Mandala - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 25
Panufnik: Lullaby - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 32
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 13
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 16


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Higdon / Copland

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 2 - StDior


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 26
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 30
Berio: Rendering - 18
Copland: El Salón México - 4
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 11
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 15
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniana No.5 for guitar - 3
Harvey: Body Mandala - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 25
Panufnik: Lullaby - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 32
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 13
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 16


----------



## Proms Fanatic

After Moonlight Sonata

Rachmaninov/Strauss

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 2 - StDior
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 2 - Proms Fanatic


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 26
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 30
Berio: Rendering - 18
Copland: El Salón México - 4
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 11
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 15
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniana No.5 for guitar - 3
Harvey: Body Mandala - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 25
Panufnik: Lullaby - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 32
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 13
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 17


----------



## Mika

After Proms

Bach Strauss

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 2 - StDior
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 2 - Proms Fanatic


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 26
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 32
Berio: Rendering - 18
Copland: El Salón México - 4
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 11
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 15
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniana No.5 for guitar - 3
Harvey: Body Mandala - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 25
Panufnik: Lullaby - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 32
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 13
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 18


----------



## Proms Fanatic

I'm intending to vote for the Giuliani work when I'm next eligible to vote.

This is part of a set of six Rossinianas, each between 10-15 minutes long. Might it be best to have them lumped together as a group or shall we keep them as separate works?


----------



## Albert7

After Mika

Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" / Strauss, R: Taillefer

Nominated:

Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 2 - Proms Fanatic


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 26
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 32
Berio: Rendering - 18
Copland: El Salón México - 4
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 11
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 15
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniana No.5 for guitar - 3
Harvey: Body Mandala - 28
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 4
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 25
Panufnik: Lullaby - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 32
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 13
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 19


----------



## Trout

After Albert7:

Berio / Haydn

Nominated:

Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 2 - Proms Fanatic


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 26
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 32
Berio: Rendering - 20
Copland: El Salón México - 4
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 11
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 15
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniana No.5 for guitar - 3
Harvey: Body Mandala - 28
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 25
Panufnik: Lullaby - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 32
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 13
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 19


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Bach/Copland

Nominated:

Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 2 - Proms Fanatic


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 26
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 34
Berio: Rendering - 20
Copland: El Salón México - 5
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 11
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 15
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniana No.5 for guitar - 3
Harvey: Body Mandala - 28
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 25
Panufnik: Lullaby - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 32
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 13
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 19


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
Schuller / Schumann

Nominated:

Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 2 - Proms Fanatic


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 26
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 34
Berio: Rendering - 20
Copland: El Salón México - 5
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 11
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 15
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniana No.5 for guitar - 3
Harvey: Body Mandala - 28
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 11
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 25
Panufnik: Lullaby - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 34
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 14
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 19


----------



## Mika

After MS

Harvey Hillborg

Nominated:

Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 2 - Proms Fanatic


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 26
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 34
Berio: Rendering - 20
Copland: El Salón México - 5
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 11
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 15
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniana No.5 for guitar - 3
Harvey: Body Mandala - 30
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 12
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 25
Panufnik: Lullaby - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 34
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 14
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 19


----------



## ptr

After Mr Häkkinen (could be! :tiphat

Schuller / Ferrari

*Nominated*:
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 2 - Proms Fanatic

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 26
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 34
Berio: Rendering - 20
Copland: El Salón México - 5
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 11
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 16
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniana No.5 for guitar - 3
Harvey: Body Mandala - 30
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 12
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 25
Panufnik: Lullaby - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 36
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 14
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 19


----------



## StDior

After ptr

Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra / Copland: El Salón México

Nominated:
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 2 - Proms Fanatic


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 26
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 34
Berio: Rendering - 20
Copland: El Salón México - 6
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 11
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 16
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniana No.5 for guitar - 3
Harvey: Body Mandala - 30
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 12
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 26
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 25
Panufnik: Lullaby - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 36
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 14
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 19


----------



## Albert7

After StDior

Clyne: The Violin / Auerbach: Post Silentium

Nominated:

Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 2 - Proms Fanatic


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 26
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 34
Berio: Rendering - 20
Copland: El Salón México - 6
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 11
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 16
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniana No.5 for guitar - 3
Harvey: Body Mandala - 30
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 12
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 26
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 25
Panufnik: Lullaby - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 36
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 14
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 19


----------



## Proms Fanatic

Since nobody has voiced any opinion on the Giuliani, I'll just vote for it as is.

After Albert7

Giuliani/Debussy

Nominated:

Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 2 - Proms Fanatic


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 26
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 34
Berio: Rendering - 20
Copland: El Salón México - 6
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 16
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniana No.5 for guitar - 5
Harvey: Body Mandala - 30
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 12
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 26
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 25
Panufnik: Lullaby - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 36
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 14
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Proms Fanatic:

Panufnik / Giuliani

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 2 - Proms Fanatic

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 26
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 34
Berio: Rendering - 20
Copland: El Salón México - 6
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 16
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniana No.5 for guitar - 6
Harvey: Body Mandala - 30
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 12
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 26
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 25
Panufnik: Lullaby - 8
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 36
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 14
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 19 

I've seen Giuliani's Le Rossiniane talked about together as a set - there are only 6 of them, ranging from 15-20 minutes, but it's no more than a CD and a third. They also were all published individually with individual opus numbers, and their length means they are fine as individual pieces. It's not an easy answer for me unfortunately one way or the other, if someone could speak about it that'd be fine.


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Hindemith T / Schumann

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 2 - Proms Fanatic

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 26
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 34
Berio: Rendering - 20
Copland: El Salón México - 6
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 16
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniana No.5 for guitar - 6
Harvey: Body Mandala - 30
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 12
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 25
Panufnik: Lullaby - 8
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 36
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 15
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 19


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Mozart 34 / Mozart 14

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 2 - Proms Fanatic

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 26
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 34
Berio: Rendering - 20
Copland: El Salón México - 6
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 16
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniana No.5 for guitar - 6
Harvey: Body Mandala - 30
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 12
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 23
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 27
Panufnik: Lullaby - 8
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 36
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 15
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 19

My suggestion for the Giuliani is to group them if we intend to enshrine more than one Rossiniana. Wikipedia also considers them a cycle or series, so I say why not? But you know me, I'm a grouper (well, despite my username...).

I would like to hear GioCar's opinion, though, before changing anything.


----------



## Proms Fanatic

Trout said:


> My suggestion for the Giuliani is to group them if we intend to enshrine more than one Rossiniana. Wikipedia also considers them a cycle or series, so I say why not? But you know me, I'm a grouper (well, despite my username...).
> 
> I would like to hear GioCar's opinion, though, before changing anything.


I'm intending to nominate other Rossinians if/when the current one gets in FWIW.


----------



## ptr

After T:

Giuliani / Rachmaninov

*Nominated*:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 26
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 34
Berio: Rendering - 20
Copland: El Salón México - 6
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 16
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniana 1 - 6 - 8
Harvey: Body Mandala - 30
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 12
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 23
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 27
Panufnik: Lullaby - 8
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 3
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 36
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 15
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 19

I self indulged and altered the Giuliani to the complete set!!  :tiphat:

/ptr


----------



## GioCar

Just fine for me to have all the Rossinianas in one set!


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Bach / Berio

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 26
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 36
Berio: Rendering - 21
Copland: El Salón México - 6
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 16
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniana 1 - 6 - 8
Harvey: Body Mandala - 30
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 12
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 23
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 27
Panufnik: Lullaby - 8
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 3
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 36
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 15
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 19


----------



## Mika

After car

Bach / Berio

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 26
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 38
Berio: Rendering - 22
Copland: El Salón México - 6
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 16
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniana 1 - 6 - 8
Harvey: Body Mandala - 30
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 12
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 23
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 27
Panufnik: Lullaby - 8
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 3
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 36
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 15
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 19


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Ferrari / Schumann

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 26
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 38
Berio: Rendering - 22
Copland: El Salón México - 6
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 18
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniana 1 - 6 - 8
Harvey: Body Mandala - 30
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 12
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 23
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 27
Panufnik: Lullaby - 8
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 3
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 36
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 16
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 19


----------



## Albert7

After MS

Berio: Rendering / Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 26
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 38
Berio: Rendering - 24
Copland: El Salón México - 6
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 18
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniana 1 - 6 - 8
Harvey: Body Mandala - 30
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 12
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 27
Panufnik: Lullaby - 8
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 3
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 36
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 16
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 19


----------



## StDior

After Albert7

Bach / Haydn

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 26
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 40
Berio: Rendering - 24
Copland: El Salón México - 6
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 18
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniana 1 - 6 - 8
Harvey: Body Mandala - 30
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 6
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 12
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 27
Panufnik: Lullaby - 8
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 3
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 36
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 16
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 19


----------



## Trout

After StDior:

Mozart 34 / Panufnik

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 26
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 40
Berio: Rendering - 24
Copland: El Salón México - 6
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 18
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 8
Harvey: Body Mandala - 30
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 6
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 12
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 29
Panufnik: Lullaby - 9
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 3
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 28
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 36
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 16
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 19


----------



## ptr

After Master T:

Rachmaninov / Rosenberg

*Nominated*:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 26
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 40
Berio: Rendering - 24
Copland: El Salón México - 6
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 18
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 8
Harvey: Body Mandala - 30
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 6
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 12
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 29
Panufnik: Lullaby - 9
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 5
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 29
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 36
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 16
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 19


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Hillborg / Penderecki

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 26
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 40
Berio: Rendering - 24
Copland: El Salón México - 6
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 18
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 8
Harvey: Body Mandala - 30
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 6
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 14
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 29
Panufnik: Lullaby - 9
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 5
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 29
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 36
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 16
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 19


----------



## Albert7

After da black swan

Berio: Rendering / Penderecki: Symphony #3

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 26
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 40
Berio: Rendering - 26
Copland: El Salón México - 6
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 18
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 8
Harvey: Body Mandala - 30
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 6
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 14
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 29
Panufnik: Lullaby - 9
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 5
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 29
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 36
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 16
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 19


----------



## Mika

After A7

Bach Berio: Rendering

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 26
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 42
Berio: Rendering - 27
Copland: El Salón México - 6
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 18
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 8
Harvey: Body Mandala - 30
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 6
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 14
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 29
Panufnik: Lullaby - 9
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 5
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 29
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 36
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 16
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Schumann / Hindemith T

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 26
Arriaga; String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 42
Berio: Rendering - 27
Copland: El Salón México - 6
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 18
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 8
Harvey: Body Mandala - 30
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 6
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 14
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 30
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 29
Panufnik: Lullaby - 9
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 5
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 29
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 36
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 17
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 19


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Berio / Martucci

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 14
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 26
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 42
Berio: Rendering - 29
Copland: El Salón México - 6
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 18
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 8
Harvey: Body Mandala - 30
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 6
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 14
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 30
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 29
Panufnik: Lullaby - 9
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 5
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 29
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 36
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 17
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Ferrari / Albeniz

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 15
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 26
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 42
Berio: Rendering - 29
Copland: El Salón México - 6
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 20
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 8
Harvey: Body Mandala - 30
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 6
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 14
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 30
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 29
Panufnik: Lullaby - 9
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 5
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 29
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 36
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 17
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 19


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Copland/Giuliani

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 15
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 26
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 42
Berio: Rendering - 29
Copland: El Salón México - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 20
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 9
Harvey: Body Mandala - 30
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 6
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 14
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 30
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 29
Panufnik: Lullaby - 9
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 5
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 29
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 36
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 17
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 19


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Antill/Giuliani

*Nominated*:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 15
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 28
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 42
Berio: Rendering - 29
Copland: El Salón México - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 20
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 10
Harvey: Body Mandala - 30
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 6
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 14
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 30
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 29
Panufnik: Lullaby - 9
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 5
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 29
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 36
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 17
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 19


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Antill / Bach

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 15
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 30
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
*Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig - 43*
Berio: Rendering - 29
Copland: El Salón México - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 20
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 10
Harvey: Body Mandala - 30
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 6
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 14
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 30
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 29
Panufnik: Lullaby - 9
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 5
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 29
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
*Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 36*
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 17
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 19


----------



## GioCar

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig


Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 15
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 30
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 29
Copland: El Salón México - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 20
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 10
Harvey: Body Mandala - 30
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 6
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 14
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 30
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 29
Panufnik: Lullaby - 9
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 5
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 29
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 36
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 17
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 19


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After GC
Penderecki / Strauss

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 15
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 30
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 29
Copland: El Salón México - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 20
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 10
Harvey: Body Mandala - 30
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 6
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 14
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 30
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 29
Panufnik: Lullaby - 9
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 5
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 29
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 36
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 17
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 20


----------



## Albert7

After the sonata guy 

Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 / Debussy: Proses lyriques

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 15
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 30
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 29
Copland: El Salón México - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 13
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 20
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 10
Harvey: Body Mandala - 30
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 6
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 14
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 30
Hoffmann: Undine - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 31
Panufnik: Lullaby - 9
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 5
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 29
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 36
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 17
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Albert7:

Harvey / Hoffman

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 15
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 30
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 29
Copland: El Salón México - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 13
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 20
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 10
Harvey: Body Mandala - 32
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 6
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 14
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 30
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 31
Panufnik: Lullaby - 9
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 5
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 29
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 36
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 17
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 20


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Panufnik / Berio

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 15
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 30
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 30
Copland: El Salón México - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 13
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 20
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 10
Harvey: Body Mandala - 32
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 6
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 14
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 30
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 31
Panufnik: Lullaby - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 5
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 29
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 36
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 17
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 20


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Schuller Panufnik

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 15
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 30
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 30
Copland: El Salón México - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 13
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 20
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 10
Harvey: Body Mandala - 32
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 6
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 14
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 30
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 31
Panufnik: Lullaby - 12
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 5
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 29
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 38
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 17
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 20


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Haydn/Albeniz

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 30
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 30
Copland: El Salón México - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 13
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 20
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 10
Harvey: Body Mandala - 32
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 8
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 14
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 30
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 31
Panufnik: Lullaby - 12
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 5
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 29
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 38
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 17
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 20


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Ferrari/Berio

*Nominated*:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 30
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 31
Copland: El Salón México - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 13
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 10
Harvey: Body Mandala - 32
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 8
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 14
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 30
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 31
Panufnik: Lullaby - 12
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 5
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 29
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 38
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 17
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 20


----------



## StDior

After ptr

Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra (Bashmet version)/Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 30
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 31
Copland: El Salón México - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 13
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 26
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 10
Harvey: Body Mandala - 32
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 14
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 32
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 31
Panufnik: Lullaby - 12
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 5
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 29
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 38
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 17
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 20


----------



## Albert7

After StDior

Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee / Glass: Symphony #8

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 30
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 31
Copland: El Salón México - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 13
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 10
Harvey: Body Mandala - 32
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 14
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 32
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 31
Panufnik: Lullaby - 12
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 5
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 29
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
*Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee - 40* (enshrined)
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 17
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 20


----------



## Trout

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee

After Albert7:

Mozart PC / Martucci

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 30
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 31
Copland: El Salón México - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 13
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 10
Harvey: Body Mandala - 32
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 14
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 32
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 26
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 31
Panufnik: Lullaby - 12
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 5
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 29
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 17
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart 34 / Schumann

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 30
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 31
Copland: El Salón México - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 13
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 7
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 10
Harvey: Body Mandala - 32
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 14
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 32
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 26
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 12
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 5
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 29
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 18
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 20


----------



## ptr

After the consonant man:

Harvey / Delius

*Nominated*:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 30
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 31
Copland: El Salón México - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 13
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 8
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 10
Harvey: Body Mandala - 34
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 14
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 32
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 26
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 12
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 5
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 29
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 18
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 20


----------



## GioCar

After dracula (again)

Rosenberg / Martucci

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 30
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 31
Copland: El Salón México - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 13
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 8
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 10
Harvey: Body Mandala - 34
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 14
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 32
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 26
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 12
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 5
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 31
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 18
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 20


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After GC
Mozart PC / Rach

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 30
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 31
Copland: El Salón México - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 13
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 8
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 10
Harvey: Body Mandala - 34
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 14
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 32
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 28
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 12
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 31
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 18
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 20


----------



## Mika

After MS

Harvey Hillborg

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 30
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 31
Copland: El Salón México - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 13
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 8
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 10
Harvey: Body Mandala - 36
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 15
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 32
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 28
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 12
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 31
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 18
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 20


----------



## Albert7

After Mika

Berio: Rendering / Copland: El Salón México

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 30
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 33
Copland: El Salón México - 9
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 13
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 8
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 10
Harvey: Body Mandala - 36
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 15
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 32
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 28
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 12
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 31
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 18
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Albert7:

Harvey / Penderecki

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 30
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 33
Copland: El Salón México - 9
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 13
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 8
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 22
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 10
Harvey: Body Mandala - 38
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 15
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 32
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 28
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 12
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 31
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 18
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 20


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PG
Ferrari / Martucci

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 30
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 33
Copland: El Salón México - 9
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 13
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 8
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 24
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 10
Harvey: Body Mandala - 38
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 15
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 32
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 28
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 12
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 31
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 18
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 20


----------



## Trout

After MoonlightSonata:

Mozart PC / Panufnik

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 30
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 33
Copland: El Salón México - 9
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 13
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 8
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 24
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 10
Harvey: Body Mandala - 38
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 15
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 32
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 30
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 13
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 31
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 18
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 20


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Giuliani / Debussy

*Nominated*:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 30
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 33
Copland: El Salón México - 9
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 14
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 8
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 24
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 12
Harvey: Body Mandala - 38
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 15
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 32
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 30
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 13
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 31
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 18
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 20


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Ferrari Harvey

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 30
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 33
Copland: El Salón México - 9
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 14
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 8
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 12
Harvey: Body Mandala - 39
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 15
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 32
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 30
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 13
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 31
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 18
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 20


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Martucci / Panufnik

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 30
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 33
Copland: El Salón México - 9
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 14
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 8
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 12
Harvey: Body Mandala - 39
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 15
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 32
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 30
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 14
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 31
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 18
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 20


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Mozart PC / Berio

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 30
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 34
Copland: El Salón México - 9
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 14
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 8
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 12
Harvey: Body Mandala - 39
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 15
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 32
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 32
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 14
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 31
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 18
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 20


----------



## ptr

After Gio

Ferrari / Rachmaninov

*Nominated*:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 30
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 34
Copland: El Salón México - 9
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 14
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 8
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 12
Harvey: Body Mandala - 39
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 15
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 32
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 32
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 14
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 7
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 31
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 25
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 18
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 20


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Panufnik / Schoenberg

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 30
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 34
Copland: El Salón México - 9
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 14
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 8
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 12
Harvey: Body Mandala - 39
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 15
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 32
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 32
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 16
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 7
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 31
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 26
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 18
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 20


----------



## Mika

After MS

Hillborg Harvey

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 30
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 34
Copland: El Salón México - 9
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 14
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 8
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 12
Harvey: Body Mandala - 40
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 32
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 32
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 16
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 7
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 31
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 26
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 18
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 20


----------



## Albert7

After Mika

Berio: Rendering / Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 30
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 36
Copland: El Salón México - 9
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 14
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 8
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 12
Harvey: Body Mandala - 40
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 32
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 32
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 16
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 7
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 31
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 26
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 18
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 20


----------



## Hmmbug

After Albert7

Higdon/Copland

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 30
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 36
Copland: El Salón México - 10
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 14
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 8
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 12
Harvey: Body Mandala - 40
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 32
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 32
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 16
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 7
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 31
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 26
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 18
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 20


----------



## Trout

After Hmmbug:

Panufnik / Antill

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 31
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 36
Copland: El Salón México - 10
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 14
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 8
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 12
Harvey: Body Mandala - 40
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 32
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 32
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 18
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 7
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 31
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 26
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 18
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 20


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Strauss / Rosenberg

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 31
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 36
Copland: El Salón México - 10
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 14
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 8
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 12
Harvey: Body Mandala - 40
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 32
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 32
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 18
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 7
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 32
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 26
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 18
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 22


----------



## Mika

After MS

Harvey Mozart

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 31
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 36
Copland: El Salón México - 10
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 14
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 8
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 12
Harvey: Body Mandala - 42
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 32
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 18
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 7
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 32
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 26
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 18
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Hindemith: T / Schumann

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 31
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 36
Copland: El Salón México - 10
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 14
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 8
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 12
Harvey: Body Mandala - 42
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 18
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 7
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 32
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 26
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 19
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 22


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Antill / Schoenberg

*Nominated*:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 36
Copland: El Salón México - 10
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 14
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 8
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 12
Harvey: Body Mandala - 42
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 18
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 7
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 32
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 19
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 22


----------



## StDior

After ptr:

Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra / Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 36
Copland: El Salón México - 10
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 14
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 8
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 12
Harvey: Body Mandala - 42
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 36
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 18
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 7
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 32
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 19
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

After StDior::

Schumann / Harvey

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
*Berio: Rendering - 36*
Copland: El Salón México - 10
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 14
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 8
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 12
*Harvey: Body Mandala - 43*
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
*Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 36*
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 18
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 7
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 32
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 21
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala

*Nominated*:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 36
Copland: El Salón México - 10
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 14
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 8
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 36
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 18
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 7
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 32
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 21
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 22


----------



## Rehydration

After PaulieGatto:

Rachmaninov/Strauss

*Nominated:*
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

*Seconded:*
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 36
Copland: El Salón México - 10
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 14
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 8
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 12
Harvey: Body Mandala - 43
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 36
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 18
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 9
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 32
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 21
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 23


----------



## GioCar

After Rehydration

Rosenberg / Giuliani

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 36
Copland: El Salón México - 10
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 14
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 8
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 13
Harvey: Body Mandala - 43
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 36
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 18
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 9
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 34
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 21
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 23


----------



## ptr

After GioCar

Giuliani / Martucci

*Nominated*:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 36
Copland: El Salón México - 10
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 14
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 8
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 15
Harvey: Body Mandala - 43
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 36
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 18
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 9
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 34
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 21
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 23


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Copland / Rach

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 36
Copland: El Salón México - 12
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 14
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 8
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 15
Harvey: Body Mandala - 43
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 36
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 18
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 34
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 21
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 23


----------



## Mika

After MS

Berio / Copland 

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 38
Copland: El Salón México - 13
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 14
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 8
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 36
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 18
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 34
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 21
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 23


----------



## Albert7

Manual voting via iPad. Please add two for R. Strauss and one for Haydn.


----------



## Trout

After Albert7:

Berio / Martucci

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 9
Berio: Rendering - 40
Copland: El Salón México - 13
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 14
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 8
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 12
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 36
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 18
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 34
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 21
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Berio / Arriaga

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 10
Berio: Rendering - 42
Copland: El Salón México - 13
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 14
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 8
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 12
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 36
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 18
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 34
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 21
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 25


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Copland / Arriaga

Nominated:
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 1 - Albert7
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Berio: Rendering - 42
Copland: El Salón México - 15
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 14
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 8
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 12
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 36
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 18
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 34
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 21
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 25


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
Delius / Auerbach

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 2
Berio: Rendering - 42
Copland: El Salón México - 15
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 14
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 10
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 12
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 36
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 18
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 27
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 34
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 21
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 25


----------



## Mika

After MS

Copland Penderecki

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 2
Berio: Rendering - 42
Copland: El Salón México - 17
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 14
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 10
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 12
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 36
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 18
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 34
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 21
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 25


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Ferrari / Rosenberg

*Nominated*:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 2
Berio: Rendering - 42
Copland: El Salón México - 17
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 14
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 10
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 12
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 36
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 18
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 21
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 25


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Panufnik / Berio

*Nominated*:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 2
*Berio: Rendering - 43*
Copland: El Salón México - 17
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 14
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 10
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 12
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 36
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 20
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 21
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 25


----------



## Trout

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering



Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 2
Copland: El Salón México - 17
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 14
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 10
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 12
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 36
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 20
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 21
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 25


----------



## ptr

After Trout

Debussy / Panufnik

*Nominated*:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 2
Copland: El Salón México - 17
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 10
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 12
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 36
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 21
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 25


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Delius / Copland

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 2
Copland: El Salón México - 18
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 12
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 36
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 21
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 25


----------



## Mika

After MS

Antill Copland

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 35
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 2
Copland: El Salón México - 19
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 12
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 36
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 33
Panufnik: Lullaby - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 21
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 25


----------



## Albert7

After Mika

Auerbach: Post Silentium / Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 35
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 19
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 12
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 36
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 34
Panufnik: Lullaby - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 21
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Albert7:

Hindemith / Giuliani

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 35
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 19
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 12
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 38
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 34
Panufnik: Lullaby - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 21
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 25


----------



## StDior

After PaulieGatto:

Hindemith / Haydn

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 35
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 19
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 40
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 34
Panufnik: Lullaby - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 21
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 25


----------



## Trout

After StDior:

Murail / Haas

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Haas: in vain - 1 - Trout
Murail: Désintégrations - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 35
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 19
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 40
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 34
Panufnik: Lullaby - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 21
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 25


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Mozart 34 / Haas (sec)


Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Murail: Désintégrations - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 35
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 19
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 16
Haas: in vain - 2
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 40
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 36
Panufnik: Lullaby - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 21
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 25


----------



## Mika

After MS

Haas / Hindemith 


Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Murail: Désintégrations - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 35
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 19
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 16
Haas: in vain - 4
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 41
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 36
Panufnik: Lullaby - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 21
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 25


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Murail (Sec) / Haas

*Nominated*:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 35
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 19
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 16
Haas: in vain - 5
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 41
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 36
Murail: Désintégrations - 4
Panufnik: Lullaby - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 21
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After ptr:

Hindemith / Arriaga

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 35
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 19
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 16
Haas: in vain - 5
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
*Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra - 43*
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
*Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 36*
Murail: Désintégrations - 4
Panufnik: Lullaby - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 21
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 35
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 19
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 16
Haas: in vain - 5
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 36
Murail: Désintégrations - 4
Panufnik: Lullaby - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 21
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 25


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart 34 / Martucci

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 35
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 19
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 16
Haas: in vain - 5
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 38
Murail: Désintégrations - 4
Panufnik: Lullaby - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 21
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 25


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Mozart 34/Murail

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 35
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 19
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 16
Haas: in vain - 5
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 40
Murail: Désintégrations - 5
Panufnik: Lullaby - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 21
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 25


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Debussy / Haas

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 35
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 19
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 18
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 16
Haas: in vain - 6
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 40
Murail: Désintégrations - 5
Panufnik: Lullaby - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 21
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 25


----------



## Proms Fanatic

After Aecio

Strauss/Schumann

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 35
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 19
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 16
Haas: in vain - 5
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 40
Murail: Désintégrations - 5
Panufnik: Lullaby - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 22
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 27


----------



## Mika

After Proms

Copland Mozart

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 35
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 21
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 16
Haas: in vain - 5
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 41
Murail: Désintégrations - 5
Panufnik: Lullaby - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 22
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 27


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Schumann / Haas

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 35
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 21
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 16
Haas: in vain - 6
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 41
Murail: Désintégrations - 5
Panufnik: Lullaby - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 24
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 27


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Penderecki Copland

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 35
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 22
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 16
Haas: in vain - 6
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 41
Murail: Désintégrations - 5
Panufnik: Lullaby - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 30
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 24
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 27


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Panufnik / Mozart 34

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
*Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 35*
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 22
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 16
Haas: in vain - 6
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
*Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 - 42*
Murail: Désintégrations - 5
Panufnik: Lullaby - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 30
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
*Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35*
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 24
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 27


----------



## Trout

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 35
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 22
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 16
Haas: in vain - 6
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 33
Murail: Désintégrations - 5
Panufnik: Lullaby - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 30
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 24
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 27


----------



## ptr

Jumpped vote!

/ptr


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Schumann / Haydn

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 35
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 22
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 16
Haas: in vain - 6
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 34
Murail: Désintégrations - 5
Panufnik: Lullaby - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 30
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 26
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 27


----------



## Aecio

After MoonlightSonata

Stenhammar/Schumann

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 35
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 22
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 16
Haas: in vain - 6
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 34
Murail: Désintégrations - 5
Panufnik: Lullaby - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 30
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 27
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 27


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Antill / Ferrari

*Nominated*:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 16
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 37
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 22
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 31
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 16
Haas: in vain - 6
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 34
Murail: Désintégrations - 5
Panufnik: Lullaby - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 30
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 27
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 27


----------



## schigolch

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Albert7

Please add two for r. Strauss and one for Albeniz. Thanks!


----------



## Mika

After Ptr feat A7 votes

Antill / Strauss

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 17
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 39
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 22
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 31
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 16
Haas: in vain - 6
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 34
Murail: Désintégrations - 5
Panufnik: Lullaby - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 30
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 27
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Stenhammar (sec) / Murail

*Nominated*:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 17
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 39
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 22
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 31
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 16
Haas: in vain - 6
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 34
Murail: Désintégrations - 6
Panufnik: Lullaby - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 30
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 4
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Murail / Antill

*Nominated*:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 17
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 40
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 22
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 31
Glass: Symphony #8 - 27
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 16
Haas: in vain - 6
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 17
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 34
Murail: Désintégrations - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 30
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 4
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30


----------



## Proms Fanatic

Albert - have you got a link or a method that we can listen to the Clyne work?


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout

Hillborg / Glass

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 17
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 40
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 22
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 31
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 16
Haas: in vain - 6
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 19
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 34
Murail: Désintégrations - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 30
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 4
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30


----------



## Aecio

After Cygnenoir

Murail/Albeniz

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 18
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 40
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 22
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 31
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 16
Haas: in vain - 6
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 19
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 12
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 34
Murail: Désintégrations - 10
Panufnik: Lullaby - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 30
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 4
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30


----------



## Albert7

After Aecio

Murail: Désintégrations / Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 18
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 40
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 22
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 31
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 16
Haas: in vain - 6
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 19
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 34
Murail: Désintégrations - 12
Panufnik: Lullaby - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 30
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 4
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30


----------



## Trout

After Albert7:

Haas / Antill

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 18
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 41
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 22
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 31
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 16
Haas: in vain - 8
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 19
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 5
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 34
Murail: Désintégrations - 12
Panufnik: Lullaby - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 30
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 4
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30



Proms Fanatic said:


> Albert - have you got a link or a method that we can listen to the Clyne work?


The Clyne work is available on Spotify as an album and on Youtube if you type in the track names individually.


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Martucci / Hoffman

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 18
Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 41
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 22
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 31
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 16
Haas: in vain - 8
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 19
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 34
Murail: Désintégrations - 12
Panufnik: Lullaby - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 30
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 4
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Haas / Antill

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 18
*Antill: Corroboree (1946) - 42*
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 22
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 31
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 16
Haas: in vain - 10
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 19
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 34
Murail: Désintégrations - 12
Panufnik: Lullaby - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 30
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
*Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35*
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 4
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30


----------



## Trout

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree


Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 18
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 22
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 31
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 16
Haas: in vain - 10
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 19
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 34
Murail: Désintégrations - 12
Panufnik: Lullaby - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 30
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 4
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30


----------



## ptr

After Trout

Murail / Giuliani

*Nominated*:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 18
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 22
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 31
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 17
Haas: in vain - 10
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 19
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 34
Murail: Désintégrations - 14
Panufnik: Lullaby - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 30
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 4
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30


----------



## Albert7

After ptr

Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" / Murail: Désintégrations

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 18
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 22
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 31
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 17
Haas: in vain - 10
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 15
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 19
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 34
Murail: Désintégrations - 15
Panufnik: Lullaby - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 30
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 4
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30



Trout said:


> The Clyne work is available on Spotify as an album and on Youtube if you type in the track names individually.


----------



## Proms Fanatic

Thanks both for the Clyne tips. I found those on Youtube but wasn't sure if that was the whole work or what it was.


----------



## Mika

After A7

Rosenberg Penderecki

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 18
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 22
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 31
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 17
Haas: in vain - 10
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 15
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 19
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 34
Murail: Désintégrations - 15
Panufnik: Lullaby - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 37
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 4
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30


----------



## Aecio

Copland/Martucci

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 18
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 24
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 31
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 17
Haas: in vain - 10
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 15
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 19
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 28
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 34
Murail: Désintégrations - 15
Panufnik: Lullaby - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 30
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 35
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 4
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30


----------



## StDior

After Aecio and re-adding Mika's votes:

Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"/Sviridov: Time Forward Overture

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 18
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 24
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 31
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 17
Haas: in vain - 10
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 19
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 28
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 34
Murail: Désintégrations - 15
Panufnik: Lullaby - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 37
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 4
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30


----------



## Albert7

After StDior:

Haas: in vain / Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 18
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 24
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 31
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 17
Haas: in vain - 12
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 19
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 28
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 15
Panufnik: Lullaby - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 37
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 4
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30


----------



## Trout

After Albert7:

Stravinsky / Panufnik

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 2 - Trout
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 18
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 24
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 31
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 17
Haas: in vain - 12
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 19
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 28
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 15
Panufnik: Lullaby - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 37
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 4
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Rosenberg Hillborg

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 2 - Trout
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 18
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 24
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 31
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 17
Haas: in vain - 12
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 28
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 15
Panufnik: Lullaby - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 39
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 4
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Stravinsky (sec) / Rosenberg

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 18
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 24
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 31
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 17
Haas: in vain - 12
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 28
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 15
Panufnik: Lullaby - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 40
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 4
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 4


----------



## ptr

After GioCar

Stenhammar / Ferrari

*Nominated*:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 18
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 24
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 17
Haas: in vain - 12
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 28
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 15
Panufnik: Lullaby - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 40
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 6
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Stenhammar / Rosenberg

*Nominated*:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 18
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 11
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 24
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 17
Haas: in vain - 12
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 28
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 15
Panufnik: Lullaby - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 41
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 8
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Albeniz / Arriaga

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 20
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 12
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 24
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 17
Haas: in vain - 12
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 28
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 15
Panufnik: Lullaby - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 41
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 8
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Schumann / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 20
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 12
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 24
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 17
Haas: in vain - 12
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 28
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 15
Panufnik: Lullaby - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 41
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 29
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 8
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 45


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Haas / Martucci

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 20
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 12
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 4
Copland: El Salón México - 24
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 17
Haas: in vain - 14
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 29
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 15
Panufnik: Lullaby - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 41
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 29
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 8
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 5


----------



## Albert7

After Trout::

Auerbach: Post Silentium / Murail: Désintégrations

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 20
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 12
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 6
Copland: El Salón México - 24
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 17
Haas: in vain - 14
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 29
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 16
Panufnik: Lullaby - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 41
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 29
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 8
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 5


----------



## ptr

After Albert7:

Stenhammar / Giuliani

*Nominated*:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 20
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 12
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 6
Copland: El Salón México - 24
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 18
Haas: in vain - 14
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 29
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 16
Panufnik: Lullaby - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 41
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 29
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 5


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

A. Scarlatti / Rosenberg

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Alessandro Scarlatti: Dixit Dominus - 2 - GioCar
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 20
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 12
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 6
Copland: El Salón México - 24
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 18
Haas: in vain - 14
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 29
*Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 35*
Murail: Désintégrations - 16
Panufnik: Lullaby - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
*Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 42*
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 29
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 10
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 5


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Stenhammar / Copland

*Nominated*:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 20
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 12
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 6
Copland: El Salón México - 25
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 18
Haas: in vain - 14
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 29
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 16
Panufnik: Lullaby - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse" - 41
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 29
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 5


----------



## GioCar

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"

Adding Aecio's votes

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Alessandro Scarlatti: Dixit Dominus - 2 - GioCar
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 20
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 12
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 6
Copland: El Salón México - 25
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 18
Haas: in vain - 14
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 29
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 16
Panufnik: Lullaby - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 29
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 5


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Mozart Schumann

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Alessandro Scarlatti: Dixit Dominus - 2 - GioCar
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 20
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 12
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 6
Copland: El Salón México - 25
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 18
Haas: in vain - 14
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 29
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 37
Murail: Désintégrations - 16
Panufnik: Lullaby - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 30
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 5


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Mozart / Haas

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Alessandro Scarlatti: Dixit Dominus - 2 - GioCar
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 20
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 12
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 6
Copland: El Salón México - 25
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
*Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 32*
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 18
Haas: in vain - 15
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 29
*Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449 - 39*
Murail: Désintégrations - 16
Panufnik: Lullaby - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 30
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 5

I'm not sure if there is an Overture to _Time, Forward!_, though I think the nomination is referring to the 3-minute Vremya theme (which seems to be the most popular excerpt). Could you clarify this, StDior?


----------



## Trout

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449


Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Alessandro Scarlatti: Dixit Dominus - 2 - GioCar
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 20
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 12
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 6
Copland: El Salón México - 25
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 18
Haas: in vain - 15
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 18
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 29
Murail: Désintégrations - 16
Panufnik: Lullaby - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 30
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 5


----------



## Albert7

After Trout

Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" / Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Alessandro Scarlatti: Dixit Dominus - 2 - GioCar
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 20
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 12
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 6
Copland: El Salón México - 25
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 18
Haas: in vain - 15
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 19
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 29
Murail: Désintégrations - 16
Panufnik: Lullaby - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 30
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Albert7

Schumann/Giuliani

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Alessandro Scarlatti: Dixit Dominus - 2 - GioCar
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 20
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 12
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 6
Copland: El Salón México - 25
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 32
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 19
Haas: in vain - 15
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 19
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 29
Murail: Désintégrations - 16
Panufnik: Lullaby - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 27
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 5


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Schoenberg/Ferrari

*Nominated*:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Alessandro Scarlatti: Dixit Dominus - 2 - GioCar
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 20
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 12
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 6
Copland: El Salón México - 25
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 33
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 19
Haas: in vain - 15
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 19
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 29
Murail: Désintégrations - 16
Panufnik: Lullaby - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 29
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 5


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Copland / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Alessandro Scarlatti: Dixit Dominus - 2 - GioCar
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 20
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 12
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 6
Copland: El Salón México - 27
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 33
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 19
Haas: in vain - 15
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 19
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 29
Murail: Désintégrations - 16
Panufnik: Lullaby - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 29
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 6


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Lamborghini  / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Alessandro Scarlatti: Dixit Dominus - 2 - GioCar
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 20
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 12
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 6
Copland: El Salón México - 27
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 35
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 19
Haas: in vain - 15
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 19
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 29
Murail: Désintégrations - 16
Panufnik: Lullaby - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 29
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 7


----------



## GioCar

I'd have said Maserati 

At least it belongs to the same Group (FCA)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Ferrari / Giuliani

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Alessandro Scarlatti: Dixit Dominus - 2 - GioCar
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 20
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 12
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 6
Copland: El Salón México - 27
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 37
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 20
Haas: in vain - 15
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 19
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 29
Murail: Désintégrations - 16
Panufnik: Lullaby - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 29
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 7 

Perhaps Sviridov Overture is referring to the Film Suite?


----------



## Albert7

Manual voting via iPad. Please add two for Schoenberg and one for Copland.


----------



## Trout

After Albert7:

Martucci / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Alessandro Scarlatti: Dixit Dominus - 2 - GioCar
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 20
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 12
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 6
Copland: El Salón México - 28
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 37
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 20
Haas: in vain - 15
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 19
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 31
Murail: Désintégrations - 16
Panufnik: Lullaby - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 31
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 8


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Ferrari / Stravinsky

*Nominated*:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Alessandro Scarlatti: Dixit Dominus - 2 - GioCar
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 20
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 12
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 6
Copland: El Salón México - 28
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
*Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer - 39*
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 20
Haas: in vain - 15
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 19
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 31
Murail: Désintégrations - 16
Panufnik: Lullaby - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 31
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 9


----------



## ptr

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer


----------



## ptr

New board

*Nominated*:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Alessandro Scarlatti: Dixit Dominus - 2 - GioCar
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 20
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 12
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 6
Copland: El Salón México - 28
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 20
Haas: in vain - 15
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 19
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 31
Murail: Désintégrations - 16
Panufnik: Lullaby - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 31
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 9


----------



## Mika

after ptr

Copland Stravinsky

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Alessandro Scarlatti: Dixit Dominus - 2 - GioCar
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 20
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 12
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 6
Copland: El Salón México - 30
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 20
Haas: in vain - 15
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 19
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 31
Murail: Désintégrations - 16
Panufnik: Lullaby - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 31
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Albeniz/Haydn

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Alessandro Scarlatti: Dixit Dominus - 2 - GioCar
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 22
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 12
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 6
Copland: El Salón México - 30
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 20
Haas: in vain - 15
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 20
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 31
Murail: Désintégrations - 16
Panufnik: Lullaby - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 31
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 10


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Copland Haas

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Alessandro Scarlatti: Dixit Dominus - 2 - GioCar
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 22
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 12
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 6
Copland: El Salón México - 32
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 20
Haas: in vain - 16
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 20
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 31
Murail: Désintégrations - 16
Panufnik: Lullaby - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 31
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 10


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Stravinsky / Martucci

*Nominated*:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Alessandro Scarlatti: Dixit Dominus - 2 - GioCar
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 22
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 12
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 6
Copland: El Salón México - 32
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 20
Haas: in vain - 16
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 20
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 32
Murail: Désintégrations - 16
Panufnik: Lullaby - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 31
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 12


----------



## StDior

The whole Sviridov Time Forward film suite is too light for here, I think. I nominated only the overture of it (which is almost identical to the last part of the film suite).


----------



## Albert7

After vampire bite

Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra / Murail: Désintégrations

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Alessandro Scarlatti: Dixit Dominus - 2 - GioCar
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 22
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 12
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 6
Copland: El Salón México - 32
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 20
Haas: in vain - 16
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 20
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 32
Murail: Désintégrations - 17
Panufnik: Lullaby - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 31
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 14


----------



## StDior

After ptr

Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" / Copland: El Salón México

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Alessandro Scarlatti: Dixit Dominus - 2 - GioCar
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 22
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 12
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 6
Copland: El Salón México - 33
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 20
Haas: in vain - 16
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 22
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 32
Murail: Désintégrations - 16
Panufnik: Lullaby - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 31
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 12


----------



## Trout

After StDior:

Murail / Panufnik

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Alessandro Scarlatti: Dixit Dominus - 2 - GioCar
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 22
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 12
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 6
Copland: El Salón México - 33
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 20
Haas: in vain - 16
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 22
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 32
Murail: Désintégrations - 18
Panufnik: Lullaby - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 31
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 12


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Haydn / Albeniz

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Alessandro Scarlatti: Dixit Dominus - 2 - GioCar
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 23
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 12
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 6
Copland: El Salón México - 33
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 20
Haas: in vain - 16
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 32
Murail: Désintégrations - 18
Panufnik: Lullaby - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 31
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 12


----------



## Trout

Adding Albert's vote above:

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Alessandro Scarlatti: Dixit Dominus - 2 - GioCar
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 23
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 12
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 6
Copland: El Salón México - 33
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 20
Haas: in vain - 16
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 32
Murail: Désintégrations - 19
Panufnik: Lullaby - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 31
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 14


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Copland/Arriaga

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Alessandro Scarlatti: Dixit Dominus - 2 - GioCar
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 23
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 6
Copland: El Salón México - 35
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 20
Haas: in vain - 16
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 32
Murail: Désintégrations - 19
Panufnik: Lullaby - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 31
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 14


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Haas / Copland

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Alessandro Scarlatti: Dixit Dominus - 2 - GioCar
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 23
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 6
Copland: El Salón México - 36
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 20
Haas: in vain - 18
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 32
Murail: Désintégrations - 19
Panufnik: Lullaby - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 31
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 14


----------



## ptr

After T:

Murail / Scarlatti, Sr (Sec)

*Nominated*:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 23
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 6
Copland: El Salón México - 36
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 20
Haas: in vain - 18
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 32
Murail: Désintégrations - 21
Panufnik: Lullaby - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 3
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 31
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

After ptr:

Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Depression / Murail

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Depression - 2 - PaulieGatto
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 23
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 6
Copland: El Salón México - 36
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 20
Haas: in vain - 18
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 32
Murail: Désintégrations - 22
Panufnik: Lullaby - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 3
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 31
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 14


----------



## Albert7

After parental guidance:

Auerbach: Post Silentium / Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Depression - 2 - PaulieGatto
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 23
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 8
Copland: El Salón México - 36
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 20
Haas: in vain - 18
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 32
Murail: Désintégrations - 22
Panufnik: Lullaby - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 4
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 31
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 14


----------



## Mika

After A7

Copland Penderecki

Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Depression / Murail

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Depression - 2 - PaulieGatto
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 23
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 8
Copland: El Salón México - 38
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 20
Haas: in vain - 18
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 32
Murail: Désintégrations - 22
Panufnik: Lullaby - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 32
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 4
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 31
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 14


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Haas / Copland

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Depression - 2 - PaulieGatto
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 23
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 8
*Copland: El Salón México - 39*
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 20
Haas: in vain - 20
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
*Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 32*
Murail: Désintégrations - 22
Panufnik: Lullaby - 25
*Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 32*
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 4
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 31
*Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 32*
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 14


----------



## Trout

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México


Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Depression - 2 - PaulieGatto
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 23
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 20
Haas: in vain - 20
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 32
Murail: Désintégrations - 22
Panufnik: Lullaby - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 32
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 4
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 31
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 12
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Landini: Ecco la primavera / Stenhammer

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 2 - PaulieGatto
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Depression - 2 - PaulieGatto
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 23
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 20
Haas: in vain - 20
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 32
Murail: Désintégrations - 22
Panufnik: Lullaby - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 32
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 4
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 31
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 13
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 14


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Schumann/Murail

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 2 - PaulieGatto
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Depression - 2 - PaulieGatto
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 23
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 20
Haas: in vain - 20
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 32
Murail: Désintégrations - 23
Panufnik: Lullaby - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 32
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 4
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 31
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 34
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 13
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 14


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Stenhammar/Oliveros (sec)

*Nominated*:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 2 - PaulieGatto
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 23
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 20
Haas: in vain - 20
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 32
Murail: Désintégrations - 23
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Depression
Panufnik: Lullaby - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 32
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 4
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 31
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 34
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 15
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 30
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 14


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Schumann Strauss

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 2 - PaulieGatto
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 23
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 20
Haas: in vain - 20
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 32
Murail: Désintégrations - 23
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Depression
Panufnik: Lullaby - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 32
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 4
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 31
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 36
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 15
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 31
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 14


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Stravinsky / Landini (sec)

Nominated:
Clyne: The Violin - 2 - Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 23
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 20
Haas: in vain - 20
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 3
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 32
Murail: Désintégrations - 23
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Depression
Panufnik: Lullaby - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 32
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 4
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 31
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 36
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 15
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 31
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 16


----------



## Proms Fanatic

Manual vote please.

After GioCar

Panufnik/Clyne (sec)

I finally got round to listening to the Clyne work!


----------



## Albert7

Manual voting on iPad. Please add two for Clyne and one for Auerbach for the double lady billing.


----------



## Trout

After Albert7:

Haas / Landini

Nominated:
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 23
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 5
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 20
Haas: in vain - 22
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 32
Murail: Désintégrations - 23
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 3
Panufnik: Lullaby - 27
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 32
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 4
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 31
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 36
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 15
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 31
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 16


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Stenhammar/Scarlatti

Nominated:
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 23
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 5
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 20
Haas: in vain - 22
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 4
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 32
Murail: Désintégrations - 23
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 3
Panufnik: Lullaby - 27
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 32
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 5
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 31
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 36
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 17
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 31
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 16


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Landini Strauss

Nominated:
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 23
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 5
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 20
Haas: in vain - 22
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 32
Murail: Désintégrations - 23
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 3
Panufnik: Lullaby - 27
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 32
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 5
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 31
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 36
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 17
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 32
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Schumann / Haas

Nominated:
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 23
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 5
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 20
Haas: in vain - 23
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 32
Murail: Désintégrations - 23
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 3
Panufnik: Lullaby - 27
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 32
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 5
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 31
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 38
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 17
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 32
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 16


----------



## Albert7

After da main man:

Murail: Désintégrations / Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra

Nominated:
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 23
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 5
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 20
Haas: in vain - 23
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 32
Murail: Désintégrations - 25
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 3
Panufnik: Lullaby - 27
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 32
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 5
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 31
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 38
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 17
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 32
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 16


----------



## Trout

After Albert7:

Stravinsky / Panufnik

Nominated:
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 23
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 5
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 20
Haas: in vain - 23
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 6
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 32
Murail: Désintégrations - 25
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 3
Panufnik: Lullaby - 28
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 32
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 5
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 31
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 38
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 17
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 32
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 18


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Landini Scarlatti

Nominated:
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 23
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 5
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 20
Haas: in vain - 23
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 8
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 32
Murail: Désintégrations - 25
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 3
Panufnik: Lullaby - 28
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 32
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 31
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 38
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 17
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 32
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 18


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Haas / Murail

Nominated:
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 23
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 5
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 20
Haas: in vain - 25
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 8
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 32
Murail: Désintégrations - 26
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 3
Panufnik: Lullaby - 28
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 32
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 31
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 38
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 17
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 32
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 18


----------



## ptr

After Gio

Stenhammar / Murail

*Nominated*:
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 23
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 5
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 20
Haas: in vain - 25
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 8
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 32
Murail: Désintégrations - 27
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 3
Panufnik: Lullaby - 28
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 32
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 31
Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134 - 38
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 19
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 32
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 18


----------



## Aecio

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134

After Ptr

Albeniz/Schumann

*Nominated*:
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 5
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 20
Haas: in vain - 25
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 8
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 32
Murail: Désintégrations - 27
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 3
Panufnik: Lullaby - 28
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 32
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 31
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 19
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 32
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 18


----------



## Aecio

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134


----------



## Proms Fanatic

After Aecio

Giuliani/Debussy

Nominated:
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 5
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 17
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 22
Haas: in vain - 25
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 6
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 8
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 32
Murail: Désintégrations - 27
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 3
Panufnik: Lullaby - 28
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 32
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 31
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 19
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 32
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Proms Fanatic:

Strauss / Hoffmann

Nominated:
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 5
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 17
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 22
Haas: in vain - 25
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 7
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 8
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 32
Murail: Désintégrations - 27
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 3
Panufnik: Lullaby - 28
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 32
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 31
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 19
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 34
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Stravinsky / Haas

Nominated:
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 5
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 17
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 22
Haas: in vain - 26
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 7
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 8
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 32
Murail: Désintégrations - 27
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 3
Panufnik: Lullaby - 28
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 32
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 31
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 19
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 34
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 20


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Murail / Landini

Nominated:
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 5
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 17
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 22
Haas: in vain - 26
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 7
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 9
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 32
Murail: Désintégrations - 29
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 3
Panufnik: Lullaby - 28
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 32
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 31
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 19
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 34
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 20


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Schoenberg / Oliveros

*Nominated*:
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 5
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 17
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 22
Haas: in vain - 26
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 7
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 9
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 32
Murail: Désintégrations - 29
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 4
Panufnik: Lullaby - 28
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 32
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 33
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 19
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 34
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 20


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Murail/Giuliani

*Nominated*:
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 5
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 17
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 23
Haas: in vain - 26
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 7
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 9
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 32
Murail: Désintégrations - 31
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 4
Panufnik: Lullaby - 28
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 32
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 33
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 19
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 34
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 20


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Penderecki Landini

Nominated:
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 5
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 17
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 23
Haas: in vain - 26
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 7
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 10
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 32
Murail: Désintégrations - 31
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 4
Panufnik: Lullaby - 28
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 34
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 33
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 19
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 34
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 20


----------



## Creatio

After Mika

Rachmaninov (+1) / Tosti (+2)

Nominated:
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior
Tosti, Francesco Paolo - romanze del canto e pianoforte - 2

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 5
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 17
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 23
Haas: in vain - 26
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 7
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 10
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 32
Murail: Désintégrations - 31
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 4
Panufnik: Lullaby - 28
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 34
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 11
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 33
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 19
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 34
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 20


----------



## Albert7

After Creatio

Clyne: The Violin / Murail: Désintégrations

Nominated:
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior
Tosti, Francesco Paolo - romanze del canto e pianoforte - 2

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 7
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 17
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 23
Haas: in vain - 26
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 7
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 10
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 32
Murail: Désintégrations - 32
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 4
Panufnik: Lullaby - 28
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 34
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 11
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 33
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 19
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 34
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 20


----------



## Trout

After Albert7:

Haas / Martucci

Nominated:
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior
Tosti, Francesco Paolo - romanze del canto e pianoforte - 2

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 7
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 17
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 23
Haas: in vain - 28
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 7
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 10
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 33
Murail: Désintégrations - 32
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 4
Panufnik: Lullaby - 28
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 34
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 11
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 33
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 19
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 34
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 20


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Penderecki Haas 

Nominated:
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior
Tosti, Francesco Paolo - romanze del canto e pianoforte - 2

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 7
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 17
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 23
Haas: in vain - 29
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 7
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 10
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 33
Murail: Désintégrations - 32
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 4
Panufnik: Lullaby - 28
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 36
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 11
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 33
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 19
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 34
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 20


----------



## Trout

Creatio,

Thank you for your vote! I'm not familiar with Tosti at all, though the _Romanze_ may be a bit too large for one nomination (going by IMSLP). If that list is correct, could you perhaps narrow it down to a smaller collection or a single selection?


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Murail / Haas

*Nominated*:
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior
Tosti, Francesco Paolo - romanze del canto e pianoforte - 2

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 7
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 17
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 23
Haas: in vain - 30
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 7
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 10
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 33
Murail: Désintégrations - 34
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 4
Panufnik: Lullaby - 28
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 36
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 11
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 33
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 19
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 34
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 20


----------



## Albert7

After peanut butter

Saariaho: Circle Map / Babbitt: All Set 

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7
Saariaho: Circle Map - 2 - Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior
Tosti, Francesco Paolo - romanze del canto e pianoforte - 2

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 7
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 17
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 23
Haas: in vain - 30
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 7
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 10
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 33
Murail: Désintégrations - 34
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 4
Panufnik: Lullaby - 28
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 36
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 11
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 33
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 19
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 34
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 20


----------



## Creatio

Trout said:


> Creatio,
> 
> Thank you for your vote! I'm not familiar with Tosti at all, though the _Romanze_ may be a bit too large for one nomination (going by IMSLP). If that list is correct, could you perhaps narrow it down to a smaller collection or a single selection?


Hello, Trout! 
Thank you! You are right. I´m reapiring my nomination to "Tosti - Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio".


----------



## Trout

After Albert7:

Stravinsky / Penderecki

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7
Saariaho: Circle Map - 2 - Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 2 - Creatio

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 7
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 17
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 23
Haas: in vain - 30
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 7
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 10
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 33
Murail: Désintégrations - 34
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 4
Panufnik: Lullaby - 28
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 37
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 11
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 33
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 19
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 34
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 22


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Landini / Tosti (sec)

*Nominated*:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7
Saariaho: Circle Map - 2 - Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 7
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 17
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 23
Haas: in vain - 30
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 7
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 12
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 33
Murail: Désintégrations - 34
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 4
Panufnik: Lullaby - 28
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 37
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 11
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 33
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 19
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 34
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 22
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 3


----------



## Albert7

Manual voting via iPad. Please add two for Stravinsky and one for R. Strauss.


----------



## Creatio

After Albert7

Debussy / Hoffmann

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7
Saariaho: Circle Map - 2 - Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 7
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 19
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 23
Haas: in vain - 30
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 12
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 33
Murail: Désintégrations - 34
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 4
Panufnik: Lullaby - 28
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 37
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 11
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 33
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 19
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 35
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 24
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 3


----------



## Mika

After Creatio

Penderecki Haas

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7
Saariaho: Circle Map - 2 - Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 7
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 19
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 23
Haas: in vain - 31
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 12
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 33
Murail: Désintégrations - 34
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 4
Panufnik: Lullaby - 28
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 39
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 11
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 33
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 19
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 35
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 24
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Schoenberg / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7
Saariaho: Circle Map - 2 - Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 7
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 19
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 23
Haas: in vain - 31
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 12
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 33
Murail: Désintégrations - 34
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 4
Panufnik: Lullaby - 28
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 39
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 11
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 35
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 19
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 35
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 3


----------



## Albert7

After the main man:

Haas: in vain / Penderecki: Symphony #3

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7
Saariaho: Circle Map - 2 - Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 7
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 19
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 23
Haas: in vain - 33
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 12
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 33
Murail: Désintégrations - 34
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 4
Panufnik: Lullaby - 28
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 40
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 11
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 35
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 19
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 35
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Albert7

Stenhammar/Martucci

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7
Saariaho: Circle Map - 2 - Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 7
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 19
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 23
Haas: in vain - 33
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 12
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 34
Murail: Désintégrations - 34
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 4
Panufnik: Lullaby - 28
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 40
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 11
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 35
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 21
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 35
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 3


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Clyne Penderecki

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7
Saariaho: Circle Map - 2 - Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 9
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 19
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 23
Haas: in vain - 33
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 12
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 34
Murail: Désintégrations - 34
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 4
Panufnik: Lullaby - 28
Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 41
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 11
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 35
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 21
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 35
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 3


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Haas / Penderecki

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7
Saariaho: Circle Map - 2 - Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 9
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 19
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 23
*Haas: in vain - 35*
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 12
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 34
Murail: Désintégrations - 34
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 4
Panufnik: Lullaby - 28
*Penderecki: Symphony #3 - 42*
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 11
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 35
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 21
*Strauss, R: Taillefer - 35*
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 3


----------



## Trout

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3


Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7
Saariaho: Circle Map - 2 - Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 9
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 19
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 23
Haas: in vain - 35
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 12
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 34
Murail: Désintégrations - 34
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 4
Panufnik: Lullaby - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 11
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 35
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 21
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 35
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 3


----------



## ptr

After Master T

Stenhammar / Murail

*Nominated*:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7
Saariaho: Circle Map - 2 - Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 9
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 19
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 23
Haas: in vain - 35
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 12
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 34
Murail: Désintégrations - 35
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 4
Panufnik: Lullaby - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 11
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 35
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 21
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 35
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 3


----------



## Albert7

After peanut butter

Clyne: The Violin / Auerbach: Post Silentium

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7
Saariaho: Circle Map - 2 - Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 10
Clyne: The Violin - 11
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 19
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 23
Haas: in vain - 35
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 12
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 34
Murail: Désintégrations - 35
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 4
Panufnik: Lullaby - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 11
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 35
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 21
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 35
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Albert7:

Stravinsky / Stenhammar

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7
Saariaho: Circle Map - 2 - Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 10
Clyne: The Violin - 11
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 19
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 23
Haas: in vain - 35
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 12
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 34
Murail: Désintégrations - 35
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 4
Panufnik: Lullaby - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 11
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 35
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 22
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 35
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 27
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 3


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Landini Martucci

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7
Saariaho: Circle Map - 2 - Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 10
Clyne: The Violin - 11
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 19
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 23
Haas: in vain - 35
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 14
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 35
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 4
Panufnik: Lullaby - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 11
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 35
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 22
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 35
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 27
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 3


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Schoenberg / Saariaho (Sec)

*Nominated*:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 10
Clyne: The Violin - 11
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 19
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 23
Haas: in vain - 35
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 14
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 35
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 4
Panufnik: Lullaby - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 11
Saariaho: Circle Map - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 37
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 22
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 35
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 27
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 3


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Stenhammar/Giuliani + adding vote #314

*Nominated*:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 10
Clyne: The Violin - 11
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 19
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 24
Haas: in vain - 35
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 14
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 35
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 4
Panufnik: Lullaby - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 11
Saariaho: Circle Map - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 37
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 26
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 35
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 27
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 3


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Stravinsky / Panufnik

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 10
Clyne: The Violin - 11
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 19
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 24
Haas: in vain - 35
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 14
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 35
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 4
Panufnik: Lullaby - 29
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 11
Saariaho: Circle Map - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 37
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 26
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 35
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 29
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 3


----------



## Proms Fanatic

After Trout:

Strauss/Rachmaninov

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 10
Clyne: The Violin - 11
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 19
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 24
Haas: in vain - 35
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 14
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 35
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 4
Panufnik: Lullaby - 29
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 12
Saariaho: Circle Map - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 37
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 26
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 37
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 29
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 3


----------



## Albert7

After PF Chang's:

Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" / Debussy: Proses lyriques

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 10
Clyne: The Violin - 11
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 28
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 24
Haas: in vain - 35
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 26
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 14
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 35
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 4
Panufnik: Lullaby - 29
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 12
Saariaho: Circle Map - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 37
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 26
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 37
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 29
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 3


----------



## Mika

After A7

Glass Stravinsky

Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" / Debussy: Proses lyriques

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 10
Clyne: The Violin - 11
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 30
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 24
Haas: in vain - 35
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 26
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 14
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 35
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 4
Panufnik: Lullaby - 29
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 12
Saariaho: Circle Map - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 37
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 26
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 37
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 30
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 3


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Landini / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 10
Clyne: The Violin - 11
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 30
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 24
Haas: in vain - 35
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 26
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 16
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 35
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 4
Panufnik: Lullaby - 29
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 12
Saariaho: Circle Map - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 37
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 26
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 37
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 31
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 3


----------



## ptr

After T:

Oliveros / Stravinsky

*Nominated*:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 10
Clyne: The Violin - 11
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 30
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 24
Haas: in vain - 35
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 26
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 16
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 35
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 6
Panufnik: Lullaby - 29
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 12
Saariaho: Circle Map - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 37
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 26
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 37
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 32
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 3


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Schoenberg Clyne

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 10
Clyne: The Violin - 12
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 30
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 24
Haas: in vain - 35
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 26
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 16
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 35
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 6
Panufnik: Lullaby - 29
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 12
Saariaho: Circle Map - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 39
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 26
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 37
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 32
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 3


----------



## Albert7

After peanut butter:

Clyne: The Violin / Murail: Désintégrations

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 10
Clyne: The Violin - 13
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 30
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 24
Haas: in vain - 35
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 26
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 16
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 36
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 6
Panufnik: Lullaby - 29
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 12
Saariaho: Circle Map - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 37
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 26
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 37
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 32
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 3


----------



## Trout

After Albert7:

Panufnik / Murail

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 10
Clyne: The Violin - 13
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 30
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 24
Haas: in vain - 35
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 26
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 16
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 37
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 6
Panufnik: Lullaby - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 12
Saariaho: Circle Map - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 37
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 26
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 37
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 32
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 3


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Murail / Saariaho

*Nominated*:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 10
Clyne: The Violin - 13
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 30
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 24
Haas: in vain - 35
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 26
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 16
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 39
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 6
Panufnik: Lullaby - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 12
Saariaho: Circle Map - 4
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 6
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 37
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 26
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 37
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 32
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Murail / Scarlatti

*Nominated*:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 10
Clyne: The Violin - 13
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 30
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 24
Haas: in vain - 35
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 26
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 16
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 41
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 6
Panufnik: Lullaby - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 12
Saariaho: Circle Map - 4
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 7
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 37
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 26
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 37
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 32
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 3


----------



## Albert7

After Aecio

Haas: in vain / Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 10
Clyne: The Violin - 13
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 30
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 24
Haas: in vain - 37
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 26
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 16
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 41
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 6
Panufnik: Lullaby - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 12
Saariaho: Circle Map - 4
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 37
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 26
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 37
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 32
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 3


----------



## Mika

After A7

Will add my skipped votes, so I double votes below

Schoenberg Clyne

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 10
Clyne: The Violin - 15
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 30
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 24
Haas: in vain - 37
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 26
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 16
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 41
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 6
Panufnik: Lullaby - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 12
Saariaho: Circle Map - 4
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 41
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 26
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 37
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 32
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 3


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Landini / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 10
Clyne: The Violin - 15
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 30
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 24
Haas: in vain - 37
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 26
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 18
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 41
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 6
Panufnik: Lullaby - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 12
Saariaho: Circle Map - 4
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 41
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 26
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 37
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 33
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 3


----------



## ptr

After T:

Rachmaninov / Haas

*Nominated*:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 10
Clyne: The Violin - 15
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 30
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 24
Haas: in vain - 38
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 26
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 18
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 41
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 6
Panufnik: Lullaby - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 4
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 41
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 26
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 37
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 33
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 3


----------



## Albert7

After peanut butter:

Saariaho: Circle Map / Albeniz: Mallorca

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 26
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 10
Clyne: The Violin - 15
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 30
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 24
Haas: in vain - 38
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 26
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 18
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 41
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 6
Panufnik: Lullaby - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 6
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 41
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 26
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 37
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 33
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Albert7

Murail/Albeniz

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 10
Clyne: The Violin - 15
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 30
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 24
Haas: in vain - 38
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 26
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 18
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 43
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 6
Panufnik: Lullaby - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 6
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 41
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 26
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 37
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 33
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Murail / Delius

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 10
Clyne: The Violin - 15
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 30
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 24
Haas: in vain - 38
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 26
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 18
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 45
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 6
Panufnik: Lullaby - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 6
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 41
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 26
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 37
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 33
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Haas / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7
Sviridov: Time Forward Overture - 1 - StDior

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 10
Clyne: The Violin - 15
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 30
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 24
Haas: in vain - 40
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 26
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 18
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 45
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 6
Panufnik: Lullaby - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 6
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 41
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 26
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 37
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 34
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 3


----------



## Trout

It has unfortunately been a week and a couple days since Sviridov's nomination, so I shall remove it.

After mmsbls:

Murail / Haydn

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 10
Clyne: The Violin - 15
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 30
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 24
Haas: in vain - 40
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 27
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 18
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 47
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 6
Panufnik: Lullaby - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 6
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 41
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 26
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 37
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 34
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 3


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Giuliani / Tosti

*Nominated*:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 10
Clyne: The Violin - 15
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 30
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 26
Haas: in vain - 40
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 27
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 18
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 47
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 6
Panufnik: Lullaby - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 6
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 41
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 26
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 37
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 34
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## Proms Fanatic

After ptr:

Giuliani/Strauss

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 10
Clyne: The Violin - 15
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 30
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 28
Haas: in vain - 40
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 27
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 18
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 47
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 6
Panufnik: Lullaby - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 6
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 41
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 26
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 38
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 34
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## Albert7

Manual voting via iPad. Please add two for Auerbach and one for Stravinsky.


----------



## Mika

After A7

Strauss Haas

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 13
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 12
Clyne: The Violin - 15
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 30
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 28
Haas: in vain - 41
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 27
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 18
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 47
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 6
Panufnik: Lullaby - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 24
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 6
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 41
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 26
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 40
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 35
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Arriaga / Ropartz

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 15
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 12
Clyne: The Violin - 15
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 30
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 28
Haas: in vain - 41
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 27
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 18
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 47
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 6
Panufnik: Lullaby - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 25
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 6
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 41
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 26
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 40
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 35
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## Albert7

After PG:

Murail: Désintégrations / Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 15
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 12
Clyne: The Violin - 15
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 30
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 28
Haas: in vain - 41
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 27
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 18
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 35
Murail: Désintégrations - 49
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 6
Panufnik: Lullaby - 31
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 25
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 6
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 41
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 26
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 40
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 37
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## Trout

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations


After Albert7 (and switching his vote such that his extra point to Murail isn't wasted, if that's okay with him):

Panufnik / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 15
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 12
Clyne: The Violin - 15
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 30
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 28
Haas: in vain - 41
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 27
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 18
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 35
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 6
Panufnik: Lullaby - 33
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 25
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 6
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 41
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 26
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 40
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 39
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Landini/Ropartz

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 15
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 12
Clyne: The Violin - 15
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 30
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 28
Haas: in vain - 41
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 27
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 20
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 35
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 6
Panufnik: Lullaby - 33
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 6
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 41
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 26
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 40
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 39
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## ptr

After Ace

Stenhammar/Schoenberg

*Nominated*:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 15
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 12
Clyne: The Violin - 15
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 30
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 28
Haas: in vain - 41
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 27
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 20
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 35
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 6
Panufnik: Lullaby - 33
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 6
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 42
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 28
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 40
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 39
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Schoenberg Stravinsky

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 15
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 12
Clyne: The Violin - 15
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 30
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 28
Haas: in vain - 41
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 27
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 20
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 35
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 6
Panufnik: Lullaby - 33
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 6
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 44
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 28
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 40
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 40
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## Creatio

After Mika

Stravinsky (+2) / Giuliani (+1)

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 15
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 12
Clyne: The Violin - 15
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 30
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haas: in vain - 41
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 27
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 20
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 35
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 6
Panufnik: Lullaby - 33
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 6
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 44
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 28
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 40
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 42
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## Albert7

After Creatio

Haas: in vain / Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 15
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 12
Clyne: The Violin - 15
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 30
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haas: in vain - 43
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 27
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 20
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 35
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 6
Panufnik: Lullaby - 33
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 6
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 44
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 28
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 40
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 42
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## Trout

After Albert7:

Landini / Martucci

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 1- Albert7

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 15
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 12
Clyne: The Violin - 15
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 30
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haas: in vain - 43
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 27
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 22
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 36
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 6
Panufnik: Lullaby - 33
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 6
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 44
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 28
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 40
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 42
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Schoenberg / Babbitt

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 2

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 15
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 12
Babbitt: All Set - 2
Clyne: The Violin - 15
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 30
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haas: in vain - 43
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 27
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 22
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 36
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 6
Panufnik: Lullaby - 33
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 6
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 46
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 28
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 40
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 42
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Arriaga/Martucci

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 2

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 17
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 12
Babbitt: All Set - 2
Clyne: The Violin - 15
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 30
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haas: in vain - 43
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 27
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 22
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 37
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 6
Panufnik: Lullaby - 33
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 6
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 46
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 28
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 40
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 42
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Saariaho/Haas

*Nominated*:
Babbitt: All Set - 2

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 17
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 12
Babbitt: All Set - 2
Clyne: The Violin - 15
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 30
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haas: in vain - 44
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 27
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 22
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 37
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 6
Panufnik: Lullaby - 33
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 8
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 46
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 28
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 40
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 42
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Strauss Saariaho

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set - 2

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 17
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 12
Babbitt: All Set - 2
Clyne: The Violin - 15
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 30
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haas: in vain - 44
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 27
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 22
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 37
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 6
Panufnik: Lullaby - 33
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 9
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 46
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 28
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 42
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 42
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Poulenc / Martucci

Nominated:
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 17
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 12
Babbitt: All Set - 2
Clyne: The Violin - 15
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 30
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haas: in vain - 44
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 27
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 22
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 38
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 6
Panufnik: Lullaby - 33
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 9
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 46
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 28
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 42
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 42
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## Albert7

After Trout:

Poulenc: Nocturnes / Glass: Symphony #8

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 17
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 12
Babbitt: All Set - 2
Clyne: The Violin - 15
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 31
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haas: in vain - 44
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 27
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 22
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 38
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 6
Panufnik: Lullaby - 33
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 9
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 46
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 28
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 42
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 42
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## ptr

After Al7:

Oliveros / Saariaho

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 17
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 12
Babbitt: All Set - 2
Clyne: The Violin - 15
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 31
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haas: in vain - 44
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 27
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 22
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 38
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 33
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 46
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 28
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 42
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 42
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Martucci/Haydn

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 17
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 12
Babbitt: All Set - 2
Clyne: The Violin - 15
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 31
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haas: in vain - 44
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 22
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 40
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 33
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 46
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 28
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 42
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 42
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Schoenberg Clyne

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 17
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 12
Babbitt: All Set - 2
Clyne: The Violin - 16
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 31
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haas: in vain - 44
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 22
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 40
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 33
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 48
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 28
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 42
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 42
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Schoenberg / Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 17
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 12
Babbitt: All Set - 2
Clyne: The Violin - 16
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 31
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haas: in vain - 44
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 22
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 40
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 33
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 50
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 28
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 42
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 42
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Poulenc / Panufnik

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 17
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 12
Babbitt: All Set - 2
Clyne: The Violin - 16
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 31
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haas: in vain - 44
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 22
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 40
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 34
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 50
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 28
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 42
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 42
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Stravinsky Schoenberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 17
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 12
Babbitt: All Set - 2
Clyne: The Violin - 16
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 31
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
*Haas: in vain - 44*
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 22
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 40
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 34
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
*Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra - 51*
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 28
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 42
*Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 44*
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## Mika

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra

New board:

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 17
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 12
Babbitt: All Set - 2
Clyne: The Violin - 16
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 20
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 31
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haas: in vain - 44
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 22
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 40
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 34
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 6
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 28
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 42
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 44
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## Albert7

Manual voting via iPad. Please add two for Poulenc and one for Debussy.


----------



## Trout

After Albert7:

Haas / Landini

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 17
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 12
Babbitt: All Set - 2
Clyne: The Violin - 16
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 21
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 31
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haas: in vain - 46
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 40
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 34
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 8
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 28
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 42
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 44
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Haas / Clyne

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 17
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 12
Babbitt: All Set - 2
Clyne: The Violin - 17
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 21
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 31
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haas: in vain - 48
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 20
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 40
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 34
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 8
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 28
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 42
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 44
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Hillborg / Glass

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 17
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 12
Babbitt: All Set - 2
Clyne: The Violin - 17
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 21
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haas: in vain - 48
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 22
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 40
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 34
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 8
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 28
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 42
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 44
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## Albert7

After the black swan

Clyne: The Violin / Auerbach: Post Silentium

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 17
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 13
Babbitt: All Set - 2
Clyne: The Violin - 19
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 21
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haas: in vain - 48
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 22
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 40
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 34
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 8
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 28
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 42
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 44
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## Trout

After Albert7:

Haas / Martucci

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 17
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 13
Babbitt: All Set - 2
Clyne: The Violin - 19
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 21
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haas: in vain - 50
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 22
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 41
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 34
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 8
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 28
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 42
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 44
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout

Stenhammar / Haas

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 17
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 13
Babbitt: All Set - 2
Clyne: The Violin - 19
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 21
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
*Haas: in vain - 51*
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 22
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 41
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 34
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 8
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 30
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 42
*Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 44*
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## mmsbls

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 17
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 13
Babbitt: All Set - 2
Clyne: The Violin - 19
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 21
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 22
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 41
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 34
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 8
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 30
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 42
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 44
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Stenhammar/Martucci

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 17
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 13
Babbitt: All Set - 2
Clyne: The Violin - 19
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 21
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 22
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 23
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 42
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 34
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 8
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 32
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 42
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 44
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Stravinsky/Landini

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 17
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 13
Babbitt: All Set - 2
Clyne: The Violin - 19
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 21
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 22
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 24
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 42
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 34
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 8
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 32
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 42
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 46
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## Hmmbug

After ptr

Poulenc/Higdon

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 17
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 13
Babbitt: All Set - 2
Clyne: The Violin - 19
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 21
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 22
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 24
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 42
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 34
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 32
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 42
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 46
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## Mika

After Hmmbug

Stravisky Hillborg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 17
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 13
Babbitt: All Set - 2
Clyne: The Violin - 19
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 21
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 24
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 42
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 34
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 32
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 42
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 48
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Landini / Stravinsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 17
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 13
Babbitt: All Set - 2
Clyne: The Violin - 19
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 21
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 26
*Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 42*
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 34
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 32
*Strauss, R: Taillefer - 42
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra - 49*
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## Trout

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra


Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 17
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 13
Babbitt: All Set - 2
Clyne: The Violin - 19
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 21
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 26
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 42
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 34
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 32
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 42
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Trout:

Martucci / Albeniz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 28
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 17
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 13
Babbitt: All Set - 2
Clyne: The Violin - 19
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 21
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 26
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 44
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 34
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 14
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 32
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 42
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## Albert7

after parental guidance:

Babbitt: All Set / Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 28
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 17
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 13
Babbitt: All Set - 4
Clyne: The Violin - 19
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 21
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 26
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 44
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 34
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 15
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 32
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 42
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Albert7

Martucci/Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 28
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 17
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 13
Babbitt: All Set - 4
Clyne: The Violin - 19
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 21
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 26
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 46
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 34
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 11
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 15
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 32
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 42
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Poulenc / Debussy

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 28
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 17
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 13
Babbitt: All Set - 4
Clyne: The Violin - 19
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 26
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 46
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 34
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 13
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 15
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 32
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 42
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Martucci Clyne

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 28
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 17
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 13
Babbitt: All Set - 4
Clyne: The Violin - 20
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 26
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 48
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 34
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 13
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 15
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 32
Strauss, R: Taillefer - 42
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Finzi / Martucci

Nominated:
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 28
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 17
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 13
Babbitt: All Set - 4
Clyne: The Violin - 20
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 26
*Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 49*
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
*Panufnik: Lullaby - 34*
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 13
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 15
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 32
*Strauss, R: Taillefer - 42*
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## Trout

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer


Nominated:
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 28
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 17
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 13
Babbitt: All Set - 4
Clyne: The Violin - 20
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 26
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 34
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 13
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 15
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 32
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Stenhammar / Haydn

Nominated:
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 28
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 17
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 13
Babbitt: All Set - 4
Clyne: The Violin - 20
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 29
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 26
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 34
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 13
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 15
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 34
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Stenhammar / Haydn

Nominated:
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 28
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 17
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 13
Babbitt: All Set - 4
Clyne: The Violin - 20
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 26
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 34
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 13
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 15
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 36
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## Albert7

After Aecio

Note: I took time to hear the Finzi piece and of course, I love it. Huge second from moi.

Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 / Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 28
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 17
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 13
Babbitt: All Set - 4
Clyne: The Violin - 20
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 4
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 31
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 26
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 34
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 13
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 15
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 36
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## ptr

after A7:

Stenhammar / Rachmaninov

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 28
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 17
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 13
Babbitt: All Set - 4
Clyne: The Violin - 19
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 21
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 26
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major - 44
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 34
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 16
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 34
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## Trout

Strauss somehow worked his way back into the list after being part of the double enshrinement above.


----------



## ptr

Trout said:


> Strauss somehow worked his way back into the list after being part of the double enshrinement above.


Mystifying! I only clicked "reply with quote" to Albert's post and there it appeared as if out of the Ghost of TC! I have deleted it from my post! ... One wonders if there is some form of relapse with in the forum software?

/ptr


----------



## Trout

ptr said:


> Mystifying! I only clicked "reply with quote" to Albert's post and there it appeared as if out of the Ghost of TC! I have deleted it from my post! ... ON wonders if there is some form of relapse with in the forum software?
> 
> /ptr


Oh, I think I see the problem. I think you copied the board after Albert's 1st vote last page instead of his most recent one.

So this should be the correct board:

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 28
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 17
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 13
Babbitt: All Set - 4
Clyne: The Violin - 20
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 4
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 31
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 26
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 34
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 13
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 16
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 38
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## Trout

Albert7 said:


> Note: I took time to hear the Finzi piece and of course, I love it. Huge second from moi.


Thanks for listening, Albert. If you love Finzi's _Introit_, I definitely recommend you try some of Finzi's other works (if you haven't already), my favorites of which I listed in a Finzi thread here. I hope you enjoy! I think I gushed enough about him there, but I simply cannot get enough of his wistful, pastorale style.


----------



## Albert7

Trout said:


> Thanks for listening, Albert. If you love Finzi's _Introit_, I definitely recommend you try some of Finzi's other works (if you haven't already), my favorites of which I listed in a Finzi thread here. I hope you enjoy! I think I gushed enough about him there, but I simply cannot get enough of his wistful, pastorale style.


Awesome thanks for the Finzi's heads up (huge fan of pastoral styles). As an aside, I would like to put a plug in for Clyne n' Babbitt. Babbitt's piece a wonderful jazzy serialist approach n' Clyne for her neo-romantic poetic approach to a postmodern era. (videos for her are sweet n' affectionate).


----------



## Trout

After the above board:

Poulenc / Landini

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 28
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 17
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 13
Babbitt: All Set - 4
Clyne: The Violin - 20
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 4
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 31
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 27
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 34
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 15
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 16
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 38
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Stenhammer / Tosti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 28
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 17
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 13
Babbitt: All Set - 4
Clyne: The Violin - 20
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 4
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 31
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 27
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 34
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 15
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 16
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 40
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5


----------



## ptr

After Catman P:

Albeniz / Arriaga

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 30
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 18
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 13
Babbitt: All Set - 4
Clyne: The Violin - 20
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 4
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 31
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 27
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 34
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 15
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 16
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 8
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 40
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5


----------



## Albert7

After peanut butter

Auerbach: Post Silentium / Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 30
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 18
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 4
Clyne: The Violin - 20
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 4
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 31
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 27
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 34
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 15
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 16
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 40
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5


----------



## GioCar

After Albert

Poulenc / Albeniz

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 31
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 18
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 4
Clyne: The Violin - 20
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 4
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 31
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 27
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 34
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 16
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 40
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Landini Scarlatti Sr

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 31
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 18
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 4
Clyne: The Violin - 20
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 4
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 31
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 2
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 34
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 16
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 10
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 40
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Albeniz/Giuliani

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 18
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 4
Clyne: The Violin - 20
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 4
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 30
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 31
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 2
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 34
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 16
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 10
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 40
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5


----------



## Proms Fanatic

After Aecio

Giuliani/Rach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 18
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 4
Clyne: The Violin - 20
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 4
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 31
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 2
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 34
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 17
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 10
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 40
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Proms Fanatic:

Finzi / Stenhammar

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 18
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 4
Clyne: The Violin - 20
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 31
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 2
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
*Panufnik: Lullaby - 34*
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 17
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 10
*Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 - 41*
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5


----------



## mmsbls

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 18
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 4
Clyne: The Violin - 20
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 5
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 31
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 2
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 34
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 17
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 10
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Panufnik / Finzi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 18
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 4
Clyne: The Violin - 20
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 6
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 31
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 2
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 36
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 17
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 10
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Handel/Scarlatti

Nominated:

Handel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 18
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 4
Clyne: The Violin - 20
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 6
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 31
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 2
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 36
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 17
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 11
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5


----------



## Albert7

After Aecio

Clyne: The Violin / Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6

Nominated:

Handel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 18
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 4
Clyne: The Violin - 22
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 7
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 31
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 2
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 36
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 17
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 11
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5


----------



## ptr

After bad boy Al

Finzi / Händel (sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 18
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 4
Clyne: The Violin - 22
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 9
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 32
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 31
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 2
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 36
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 17
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 11
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Händel / Clyne

Nominated:



Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 18
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 4
Clyne: The Violin - 23
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 9
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 32
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 31
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 2
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 36
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 17
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 11
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5


----------



## GioCar

After Mika (and giving back 27 votes to Landini)

Babbitt / Haydn

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 18
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 6
Clyne: The Violin - 23
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 9
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 32
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 32
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 29
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 36
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 17
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 11
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After GioCar:

Panufnik / Landini

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 18
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 6
Clyne: The Violin - 23
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 9
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 32
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 32
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 30
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Panufnik: Lullaby - 38
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 17
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 11
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Panufnik / Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Albeniz: Mallorca - 33*
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 18
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 6
Clyne: The Violin - 23
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 9
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 32
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 32
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 30
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
*Panufnik: Lullaby - 40*
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 17
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 11
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5


----------



## Trout

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby


Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 18
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 6
Clyne: The Violin - 23
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 9
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 32
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 32
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 30
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 17
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 11
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Handel / FInzi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 18
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 6
Clyne: The Violin - 23
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 10
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 32
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 32
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 30
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 17
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 11
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Landini Scarlatti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 18
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 6
Clyne: The Violin - 23
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 10
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 32
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 32
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 32
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 26
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 17
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 12
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Finzi / Ropartz

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 18
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 6
Clyne: The Violin - 23
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 32
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 32
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 32
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 27
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 17
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 12
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Scarlatti / Ropartz

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 18
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 6
Clyne: The Violin - 23
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 32
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 32
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 32
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 17
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Vivaldi / Händel

Nominated:

Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 2 - GioCar 

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 18
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 6
Clyne: The Violin - 23
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 32
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 32
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 32
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 17
Saariaho: Circle Map - 10
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5

imo the RV 594 is one of the most amazing sacred works by the Red Priest, superior to the Dixit Dominus RV 595 already in the list. Just listen to the final fugue over the words "Sicut erat in principio".


----------



## Albert7

After bumpa car

Saariaho: Circle Map / Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"

Nominated:

Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 2 - GioCar 

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 18
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 6
Clyne: The Violin - 23
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 12
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 32
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 32
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 17
Saariaho: Circle Map - 12
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Albert7:

Vivaldi (sec) / Finzi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 18
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 6
Clyne: The Violin - 23
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 32
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 32
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 18
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 17
Saariaho: Circle Map - 12
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5 
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 4


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Poulenc / Landini

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 18
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 6
Clyne: The Violin - 23
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 32
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 33
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 17
Saariaho: Circle Map - 12
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5 
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Vivaldi/Arriaga

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 6
Clyne: The Violin - 23
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 32
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 33
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 17
Saariaho: Circle Map - 12
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5 
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 6


----------



## ptr

after Aecio

Saariaho/Giuliani

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 6
Clyne: The Violin - 23
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 33
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 33
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 17
Saariaho: Circle Map - 14
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5 
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 6


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Händel Vivaldi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 6
Clyne: The Violin - 23
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 32
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 33
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 33
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 17
Saariaho: Circle Map - 14
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5 
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 7


----------



## Skilmarilion

after Mika

Richter / Glass

*Nominated:*

Max Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded:*

Albeniz: Mallorca - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 6
Clyne: The Violin - 23
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 13
Glass: Symphony #8 - 33
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 33
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 33
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 17
Saariaho: Circle Map - 14
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5 
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 7


----------



## Albert7

Manual vote via iPad. Please add two for Richter thus seconding it and one for Poulenc.


----------



## Trout

After Albert7:

Finzi / Saariaho

Nominated:

Seconded:

Albeniz: Mallorca - 33
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 6
Clyne: The Violin - 23
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 15
Glass: Symphony #8 - 33
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 33
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 33
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 21
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 17
Saariaho: Circle Map - 15
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5 
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 7


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Albeniz/Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:

Albeniz: Mallorca - 35
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 6
Clyne: The Violin - 23
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 15
Glass: Symphony #8 - 33
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 33
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 33
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 8
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 22
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 17
Saariaho: Circle Map - 15
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5 
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 7


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Oliveros/Finzi

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 35
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 6
Clyne: The Violin - 23
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 16
Glass: Symphony #8 - 33
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 33
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 33
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 10
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 22
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Decomposed - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 17
Saariaho: Circle Map - 15
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5 
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 7


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Landini Händel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 35
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 6
Clyne: The Violin - 23
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 16
Glass: Symphony #8 - 33
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 33
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 35
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 10
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 22
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Decomposed - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 17
Saariaho: Circle Map - 15
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5 
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 7


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Landini / Hindemith

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 35
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 6
Clyne: The Violin - 23
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 16
Glass: Symphony #8 - 33
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 33
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 37
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 10
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 22
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Decomposed - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 17
Saariaho: Circle Map - 15
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5 
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 7


----------



## Albert7

After bumper carrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Clyne: The Violin / Babbitt: All Set

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 35
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 7
Clyne: The Violin - 25
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 16
Glass: Symphony #8 - 33
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 33
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 8
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 37
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 10
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 22
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Decomposed - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 17
Saariaho: Circle Map - 15
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5 
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Albert7:

Landini / Hoffmann

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 35
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 7
Clyne: The Violin - 25
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 16
Glass: Symphony #8 - 33
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 33
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 9
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 39
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 10
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 22
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Decomposed - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 17
Saariaho: Circle Map - 15
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 7


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Landini / Poulenc

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 35
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 7
Clyne: The Violin - 25
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 16
Glass: Symphony #8 - 33
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 33
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 9
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 41
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 10
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 23
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 17
Saariaho: Circle Map - 15
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Vivaldi / Handel

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 35
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 7
Clyne: The Violin - 25
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 16
Glass: Symphony #8 - 33
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 33
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 9
Landini: Ecco la primavera - 41
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 10
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 23
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 17
Saariaho: Circle Map - 15
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 9


----------



## Aecio

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera

Handel/Landini

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 35
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 7
Clyne: The Violin - 25
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 16
Glass: Symphony #8 - 33
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 33
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 9
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 10
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 23
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 17
Saariaho: Circle Map - 15
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 9


----------



## ptr

after Aecio

Handel/Rachmaninov

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 35
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 7
Clyne: The Violin - 25
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 16
Glass: Symphony #8 - 33
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 33
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 23
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 9
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 10
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 23
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 15
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 9


----------



## Mika

after ptr

Händel Hillborg

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 35
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 15
Babbitt: All Set - 7
Clyne: The Violin - 25
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 16
Glass: Symphony #8 - 33
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 33
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 9
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 10
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 23
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 4
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 15
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 9


----------



## Albert7

after Mika

Auerbach: Post Silentium / Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 35
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 7
Clyne: The Violin - 25
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 16
Glass: Symphony #8 - 33
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 33
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 9
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 10
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 23
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 5
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 15
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Albert7

Richter / Wallin (nom)

Nominated:
Wallin: Das war schön - 1 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 35
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 7
Clyne: The Violin - 25
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 16
Glass: Symphony #8 - 33
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 33
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 9
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 10
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 23
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 15
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 9


----------



## Trout

After Cygnenoir:

Finzi / Saariaho

Nominated:
Wallin: Das war schön - 1 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 35
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 7
Clyne: The Violin - 25
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 18
Glass: Symphony #8 - 33
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 33
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 9
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 10
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 23
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 16
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 9


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Albeniz / Poulenc

Nominated:
Wallin: Das war schön - 1 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 37
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 7
Clyne: The Violin - 25
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 22
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 18
Glass: Symphony #8 - 33
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 33
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 9
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 10
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 24
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 16
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 9


----------



## ptr

After GioCar

Debussy / Wallin (sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 37
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 7
Clyne: The Violin - 25
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 18
Glass: Symphony #8 - 33
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 33
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 9
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 10
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 24
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 16
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 9
Wallin: Das war schön - 2


----------



## Albert7

After peanut butter, master sandwich creator

Babbitt: All Set / Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 37
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 25
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 19
Glass: Symphony #8 - 33
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 33
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 9
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 10
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 24
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 16
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 9
Wallin: Das war schön - 2


----------



## Mika

After A7

Scarlatti Albeniz

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 38
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 25
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 13
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 19
Glass: Symphony #8 - 33
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 33
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 9
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 10
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 24
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 16
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 16
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 9
Wallin: Das war schön - 2


----------



## Proms Fanatic

After Mika

Guiliani/Delius

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 38
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 25
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 19
Glass: Symphony #8 - 33
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 35
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 9
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 10
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 24
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 16
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 16
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 9
Wallin: Das war schön - 2


----------



## Albert7

Manual vote via iPad. Please add two for Saariaho and one for Vivaldi.


----------



## Trout

After Albert7:

Poulenc / Scarlatti

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 38
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 25
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 19
Glass: Symphony #8 - 33
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 35
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 9
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 10
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 26
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 18
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 17
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 10
Wallin: Das war schön - 2


----------



## ptr

After T adding A7:

Wallin / Hoffmann

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 38
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 25
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 19
Glass: Symphony #8 - 33
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 35
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 10
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 26
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 18
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 17
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 10
Wallin: Das war schön - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After ptr:

Albeniz / Busnois: Anthoni usque limina

Nominated:
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 40
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 25
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 19
Glass: Symphony #8 - 33
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 35
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 10
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 26
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 18
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 17
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 10
Wallin: Das war schön - 4


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Ives : Robert Browning Overture / Hillborg

Nominated:
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 1 - PaulieGatto
Ives : Robert Browning Overture - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Albeniz: Mallorca - 40
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 9
Clyne: The Violin - 25
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 19
Glass: Symphony #8 - 33
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 35
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 25
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 10
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 26
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 18
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 17
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 10
Wallin: Das war schön - 4


----------



## Aecio

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca

After Mika

Albeniz/Busnois

Nominated:

Ives : Robert Browning Overture - 2 - Mika

Seconded:

Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 9
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 2
Clyne: The Violin - 25
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 19
Glass: Symphony #8 - 33
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 35
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 25
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 10
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 26
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 18
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 17
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 10
Wallin: Das war schön - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Vivaldi / Handel

Nominated:

Ives : Robert Browning Overture - 2 - Mika

Seconded:

Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 9
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 2
Clyne: The Violin - 25
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 19
Glass: Symphony #8 - 33
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 35
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 25
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 10
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 26
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 18
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 17
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 12
Wallin: Das war schön - 4


----------



## Albert7

After the main man:

Ives : Robert Browning Overture / Glass: Symphony #8

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 9
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 2
Clyne: The Violin - 25
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 19
Glass: Symphony #8 - 34
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 35
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 25
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives : Robert Browning Overture - 4
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 10
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 26
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 18
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 17
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 12
Wallin: Das war schön - 4


----------



## Trout

After Albert7:

Finzi / Ives

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 9
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 2
Clyne: The Violin - 25
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 21
Glass: Symphony #8 - 34
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 35
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 25
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives : Robert Browning Overture - 5
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 10
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 26
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 18
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 17
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 12
Wallin: Das war schön - 4


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Scarlatti Vivaldi

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 9
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 2
Clyne: The Violin - 25
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 21
Glass: Symphony #8 - 34
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 35
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 25
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives : Robert Browning Overture - 5
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 10
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 26
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 18
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 19
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 13
Wallin: Das war schön - 4


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Wallin / Busnois

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 9
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 3
Clyne: The Violin - 25
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 21
Glass: Symphony #8 - 34
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 35
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 25
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives : Robert Browning Overture - 5
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 10
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 26
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 18
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 19
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 13
Wallin: Das war schön - 6


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Stenhammar/Giuliani

Nominated:

Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 9
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 2
Clyne: The Violin - 25
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 21
Glass: Symphony #8 - 34
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 36
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 25
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives : Robert Browning Overture - 5
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 10
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 26
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 18
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 19
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 13
Wallin: Das war schön - 4


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio (and fixing the clash with ptr)

Saariaho / Stenhammar (sec)

Nominated:


Seconded:

Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 9
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 3
Clyne: The Violin - 25
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 21
Glass: Symphony #8 - 34
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 36
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 25
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives : Robert Browning Overture - 5
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 10
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 26
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 20
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 19
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 3
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 13
Wallin: Das war schön - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After GioCar

Hillborg / Poulenc


Nominated:


Seconded:

Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 9
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 3
Clyne: The Violin - 25
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 21
Glass: Symphony #8 - 34
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 36
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives : Robert Browning Overture - 5
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 10
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 27
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 20
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 19
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 3
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 13
Wallin: Das war schön - 6


----------



## Albert7

After geological bumpa car

Clyne: The Violin / Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" 

Nominated:


Seconded:

Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 9
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 3
Clyne: The Violin - 27
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 21
Glass: Symphony #8 - 34
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 36
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 34
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 25
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives : Robert Browning Overture - 5
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 10
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 26
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 20
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 19
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 3
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 13
Wallin: Das war schön - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Albert7:

Giuliani / Babbitt

Nominated:


Seconded:

Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 10
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 3
Clyne: The Violin - 27
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 21
Glass: Symphony #8 - 34
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 38
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 34
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 25
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives : Robert Browning Overture - 5
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 10
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 26
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 20
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 19
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 3
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 13
Wallin: Das war schön - 6


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Scarlatti / Poulenc

Nominated:


Seconded:

Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 10
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 3
Clyne: The Violin - 27
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 21
Glass: Symphony #8 - 34
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 38
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 34
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 25
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives : Robert Browning Overture - 5
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 10
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 27
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 20
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 3
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 13
Wallin: Das war schön - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Finzi / Vivaldi

Nominated:


Seconded:

Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 10
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 3
Clyne: The Violin - 27
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 23
Glass: Symphony #8 - 34
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 38
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 34
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 25
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives : Robert Browning Overture - 5
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 10
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 27
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 20
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 3
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 14
Wallin: Das war schön - 6


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Giuliani Vivaldi

Nominated:


Seconded:

Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 10
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 3
Clyne: The Violin - 27
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 23
Glass: Symphony #8 - 34
Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6 - 40
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 34
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 25
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives : Robert Browning Overture - 5
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 10
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 27
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 20
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 3
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 15
Wallin: Das war schön - 6


----------



## Aecio

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6

After Mika

Vivaldi/Giuliani

Nominated:


Seconded:

Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 10
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 3
Clyne: The Violin - 27
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 23
Glass: Symphony #8 - 34
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 34
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 25
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives : Robert Browning Overture - 5
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 10
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 27
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 20
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 3
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 17
Wallin: Das war schön - 6


----------



## ptr

After Ace adding c-noir's jumped vote from mid last page

Finzi/Ives

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 10
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 3
Clyne: The Violin - 27
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 25
Glass: Symphony #8 - 34
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 34
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives : Robert Browning Overture - 6
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 10
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 28
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 7
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 20
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 3
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 17
Wallin: Das war schön - 6


----------



## Albert7

After peanut butter

Clyne: The Violin / Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 10
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 3
Clyne: The Violin - 29
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 25
Glass: Symphony #8 - 34
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 34
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives : Robert Browning Overture - 6
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 10
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 28
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 8
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 20
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 3
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 17
Wallin: Das war schön - 6


----------



## ptr

After he who never sleeps

Wallin / Oliveros

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 10
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 3
Clyne: The Violin - 29
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 25
Glass: Symphony #8 - 34
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 34
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives : Robert Browning Overture - 6
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 11
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 28
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 8
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 20
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 3
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 17
Wallin: Das war schön - 8


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Händel Haydn

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 10
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 3
Clyne: The Violin - 29
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 25
Glass: Symphony #8 - 34
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 21
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 35
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives : Robert Browning Overture - 6
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 11
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 28
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 8
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 20
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 3
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 17
Wallin: Das war schön - 8


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Ives / Haydn

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 10
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 3
Clyne: The Violin - 29
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 25
Glass: Symphony #8 - 34
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 21
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 36
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 8
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 11
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 28
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 8
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 20
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 3
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 17
Wallin: Das war schön - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Haydn/Busnois

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 10
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 4
Clyne: The Violin - 29
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 25
Glass: Symphony #8 - 34
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 21
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 38
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 8
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 11
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 28
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 8
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 20
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 3
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 17
Wallin: Das war schön - 8


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Händel / Poulenc

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 10
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 4
Clyne: The Violin - 29
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 25
Glass: Symphony #8 - 34
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 38
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 8
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 11
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 29
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 8
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 20
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 3
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 17
Wallin: Das war schön - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After GioCar

Haydn / Oliveros

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 10
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 4
Clyne: The Violin - 29
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 25
Glass: Symphony #8 - 34
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 40
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 8
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 29
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 8
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 20
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 3
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 17
Wallin: Das war schön - 8


----------



## Albert7

After parental guidance

Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" / Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 10
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 4
Clyne: The Violin - 29
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 34
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 42
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 8
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 29
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 8
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 20
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 3
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 17
Wallin: Das war schön - 8


----------



## Albert7

After myself (really?) and please add two for Clyne and one for Scarlatti.


----------



## ptr

After A7A7

Busnois / Ives

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 10
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 6
Clyne: The Violin - 31
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 26
Glass: Symphony #8 - 34
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" - 42
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 9
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 29
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 8
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 20
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 3
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 17
Wallin: Das war schön - 8


----------



## Trout

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"

After ptr:

Finzi / Glass

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 10
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 6
Clyne: The Violin - 31
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 35
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 9
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 29
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 8
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 20
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 3
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 17
Wallin: Das war schön - 8


----------



## Aecio

Trout said:


> 2201. Puccini: Il trittico
> 2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
> 2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
> 2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
> 2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
> 2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
> 2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
> 2208. Berio: Rendering
> 2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
> 2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
> 2211. Antill: Corroboree
> 2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
> 2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
> 2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer
> 2215. Copland: El Salón México
> 2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
> 2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
> 2218. Murail: Désintégrations
> 2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
> 2220. Haas: in vain
> 2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
> 2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
> 2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
> 2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
> 2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
> 2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
> 2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
> 2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
> 2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
> 
> After ptr:
> 
> Finzi / Glass
> 
> Nominated:
> 
> Seconded:
> Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
> Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
> Babbitt: All Set - 10
> Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 6
> Clyne: The Violin - 31
> Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
> Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
> Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 28
> Glass: Symphony #8 - 36
> Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 25
> Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
> Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 27
> Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
> Hoffmann: Undine - 10
> Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 9
> Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
> Poulenc: Nocturnes - 29
> Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 8
> Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
> Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
> Saariaho: Circle Map - 20
> Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 22
> Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 3
> Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
> Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 17
> Wallin: Das war schön - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Handel/Glass

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 10
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 6
Clyne: The Violin - 31
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 36
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 25
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 9
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 29
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 8
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 20
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 3
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 17
Wallin: Das war schön - 8


----------



## Mika

After Ace

Saariaho/Glass

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 10
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 6
Clyne: The Violin - 31
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 37
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 25
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 9
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 29
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 8
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 22
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 3
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 17
Wallin: Das war schön - 8


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Stenhammar / Poulenc

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 10
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 6
Clyne: The Violin - 31
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 37
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 25
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 21
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 9
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 30
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 8
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 22
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 5
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 17
Wallin: Das war schön - 8


----------



## Albert7

After geological carrrrrr

Babbitt: All Set / Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 12
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 6
Clyne: The Violin - 31
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 37
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 25
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 9
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 30
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 8
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 22
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 5
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 17
Wallin: Das war schön - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Albert7

Richter / Wallin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 12
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 6
Clyne: The Violin - 31
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 28
Glass: Symphony #8 - 37
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 25
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 9
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 30
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 22
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 5
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 17
Wallin: Das war schön - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Cygnenoir:

Finzi / Vivaldi

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 19
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 12
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 6
Clyne: The Violin - 31
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 37
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 25
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 9
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 30
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 22
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 5
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 18
Wallin: Das war schön - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Arriaga / Debussy

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 21
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 12
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 6
Clyne: The Violin - 31
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 30
Glass: Symphony #8 - 37
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 25
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 9
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 30
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 22
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 5
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 18
Wallin: Das war schön - 9


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Ives / Glass

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 21
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 12
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 6
*Clyne: The Violin - 31*
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 30
*Glass: Symphony #8 - 38*
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 25
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 11
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 30
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 22
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 5
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 18
Wallin: Das war schön - 9


----------



## Trout

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 21
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 12
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 6
Clyne: The Violin - 31
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 30
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 25
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 11
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 30
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 22
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 5
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 18
Wallin: Das war schön - 9


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Clyne Saariaho

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 21
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 12
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 6
Clyne: The Violin - 33
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 30
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 25
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 11
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 30
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 23
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 5
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 18
Wallin: Das war schön - 9


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Poulenc / Wallin

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 21
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 12
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 6
Clyne: The Violin - 33
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 30
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 25
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 11
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 32
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 23
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 5
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 18
Wallin: Das war schön - 10


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Stenhammar/Clyne

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 21
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 12
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 6
Clyne: The Violin - 34
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 30
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 25
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 11
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 32
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 23
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 7
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 18
Wallin: Das war schön - 10


----------



## Albert7

After Aecio

Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano / Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 21
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 12
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 6
Clyne: The Violin - 34
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 30
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 26
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 18
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 11
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 32
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 23
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 7
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 18
Wallin: Das war schön - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Albert7:

Finzi / Handel

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 21
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 12
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 6
Clyne: The Violin - 34
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 32
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 27
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 18
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 11
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 32
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 23
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 7
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 18
Wallin: Das war schön - 10


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Clyne Hillborg

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 21
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 17
Babbitt: All Set - 12
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 6
Clyne: The Violin - 36
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 32
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 27
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 28
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 18
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 11
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 32
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 23
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 7
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 18
Wallin: Das war schön - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Clyne / Auerbach

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 21
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 18
Babbitt: All Set - 12
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 6
Clyne: The Violin - 38
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 32
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 27
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 28
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 18
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 11
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 32
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 23
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 7
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 18
Wallin: Das war schön - 10


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Busnois/Arriaga

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 22
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 18
Babbitt: All Set - 12
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 8
Clyne: The Violin - 38
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 32
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 27
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 28
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 18
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 11
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 32
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 23
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 7
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 18
Wallin: Das war schön - 10


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Stenhammar/Auerbach

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 22
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 19
Babbitt: All Set - 12
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 8
Clyne: The Violin - 38
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 32
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 27
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 28
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 18
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 11
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 32
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 23
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 9
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 18
Wallin: Das war schön - 10


----------



## Albert7

Manual vote via iPhone. Please add two for Babbitt and one for Vivaldi.


----------



## Trout

After Albert7:

Ives / Scarlatti

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 22
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 19
Babbitt: All Set - 14
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 8
Clyne: The Violin - 38
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 32
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 27
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 28
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 18
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 13
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 32
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 23
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 23
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 9
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 19
Wallin: Das war schön - 10


----------



## ptr

After T:

Saariaho / Babbitt

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 22
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 19
Babbitt: All Set - 15
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 8
Clyne: The Violin - 38
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 32
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 27
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 28
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 18
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 13
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 32
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 18
Saariaho: Circle Map - 25
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 23
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 9
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 19
Wallin: Das war schön - 10


----------



## Albert7

After ptr the great:

Clyne: The Violin / Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 22
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 19
Babbitt: All Set - 15
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 8
Clyne: The Violin - 40
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 32
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 27
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 28
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 18
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 13
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 32
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Saariaho: Circle Map - 25
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 23
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 9
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 19
Wallin: Das war schön - 10


----------



## Mika

After A7

Hillborg Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 22
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 19
Babbitt: All Set - 15
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 8
*Clyne: The Violin - 40*
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 32
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 27
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 30
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 18
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 13
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 33
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Saariaho: Circle Map - 25
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 23
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 9
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 19
Wallin: Das war schön - 10


----------



## Albert7

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 22
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 19
Babbitt: All Set - 15
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 32
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 27
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 30
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 18
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 13
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 33
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Saariaho: Circle Map - 25
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 23
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 9
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 19
Wallin: Das war schön - 10


----------



## GioCar

After Mika/A7

Saariaho / Händel

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 22
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 19
Babbitt: All Set - 15
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 32
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 30
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 18
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 13
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 33
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Saariaho: Circle Map - 27
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 23
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 9
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 19
Wallin: Das war schön - 10


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Poulenc/Arriaga

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 19
Babbitt: All Set - 15
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 32
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 30
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 18
Hoffmann: Undine - 10
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 13
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 35
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 10
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Saariaho: Circle Map - 27
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 23
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 9
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 19
Wallin: Das war schön - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Richter / Hoffmann

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 19
Babbitt: All Set - 15
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 32
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 30
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 18
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 13
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 35
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 12
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Saariaho: Circle Map - 27
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 23
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 9
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 19
Wallin: Das war schön - 10


----------



## Albert7

After parental guidance

Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques / Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6

Nominated:

Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 2

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 19
Babbitt: All Set - 15
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 33
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 30
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 18
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 13
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 35
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 12
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Saariaho: Circle Map - 27
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 23
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 9
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 19
Wallin: Das war schön - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Albert7:

Finzi / Vivaldi

Nominated:

Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 2

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 19
Babbitt: All Set - 15
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 35
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 30
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 18
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 13
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 35
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 12
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Saariaho: Circle Map - 27
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 23
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 9
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 20
Wallin: Das war schön - 10


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Poulenc/Stenhammar

Nominated:

Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 2

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 19
Babbitt: All Set - 15
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 35
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 30
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 18
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 13
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 37
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 12
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Saariaho: Circle Map - 27
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 23
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 10
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 20
Wallin: Das war schön - 10


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Poulenc / Scarlatti

Default
After mmsbls

Poulenc/Stenhammar

Nominated:

Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 2

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 19
Babbitt: All Set - 15
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 35
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 30
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 18
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 13
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 39
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 12
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Saariaho: Circle Map - 27
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 24
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 10
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 20
Wallin: Das war schön - 10


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Wallin / Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn (sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 19
Babbitt: All Set - 15
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 3
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 35
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 30
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 18
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 13
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 39
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 12
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Saariaho: Circle Map - 27
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 24
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 10
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 20
Wallin: Das war schön - 12


----------



## Albert7

After ptr da greatttttttttttttttttttt:

Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed / Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano

Nominated:



Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 19
Babbitt: All Set - 15
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 3
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 35
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 30
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 13
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 39
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Saariaho: Circle Map - 27
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 24
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 10
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 20
Wallin: Das war schön - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Albert7:

Finzi / Handel

Nominated:



Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 19
Babbitt: All Set - 15
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 3
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 37
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 29
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 30
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 13
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 39
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Saariaho: Circle Map - 27
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 24
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 10
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 20
Wallin: Das war schön - 12


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Scarlatti Vivaldi

Nominated:



Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 19
Babbitt: All Set - 15
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 3
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 37
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 29
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 30
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 13
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 39
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Saariaho: Circle Map - 27
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 26
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 10
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 21
Wallin: Das war schön - 12


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Poulenc / Busnois

Nominated:



Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 19
Babbitt: All Set - 15
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 9
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 3
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 37
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 29
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 30
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 13
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 41
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Saariaho: Circle Map - 27
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 26
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 10
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 21
Wallin: Das war schön - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Handel/Poulenc

Nominated:



Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 19
Babbitt: All Set - 15
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 9
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 3
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 37
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 31
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 30
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 13
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Poulenc: Nocturnes - 42
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Saariaho: Circle Map - 27
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 26
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 10
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 21
Wallin: Das war schön - 12


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Poulenc / Babbitt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 19
Babbitt: All Set - 16
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 9
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 3
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 37
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 31
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 30
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 13
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
*Poulenc: Nocturnes - 44*
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Saariaho: Circle Map - 27
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 26
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 10
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 21
Wallin: Das war schön - 12


----------



## GioCar

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes


Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 19
Babbitt: All Set - 16
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 9
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 3
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 37
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 31
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 30
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 13
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 12
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Saariaho: Circle Map - 27
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 26
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 10
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 5
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 21
Wallin: Das war schön - 12


----------



## ptr

after GioCar

Oliveros / Tosti

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 19
Babbitt: All Set - 16
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 9
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 3
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 37
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 31
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 30
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 13
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Saariaho: Circle Map - 27
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 26
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 10
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 21
Wallin: Das war schön - 12


----------



## Albert7

after peanut butter genius

Saariaho: Circle Map / Ives: Robert Browning Overture

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 19
Babbitt: All Set - 16
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 9
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 3
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 37
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 31
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 30
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 14
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Saariaho: Circle Map - 29
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 26
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 10
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 21
Wallin: Das war schön - 12


----------



## Mika

after A

Saariaho: Circle Map / Babbitt

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 19
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 9
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 3
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 37
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 31
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 30
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 14
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Saariaho: Circle Map - 31
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 26
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 10
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 21
Wallin: Das war schön - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Mika:

Wallin / Finzi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 19
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 9
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 3
*Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 - 38*
*Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 31*
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 30
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 14
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
*Saariaho: Circle Map - 31*
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 26
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 10
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 21
Wallin: Das war schön - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 19
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 9
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 3
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 31
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 30
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 14
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Saariaho: Circle Map - 31
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 26
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 10
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 21
Wallin: Das war schön - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Vivaldi / Handel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 19
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 9
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 3
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 32
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 30
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 14
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Saariaho: Circle Map - 31
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 26
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 10
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 23
Wallin: Das war schön - 12


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Vivaldi / Busnois

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 19
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 10
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 3
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 32
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 30
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 14
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Saariaho: Circle Map - 31
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 26
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 10
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 25
Wallin: Das war schön - 12


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Boulez / Webern

Nominated:
Boulez: 12 Notations - 2 - Trout
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 19
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 10
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 3
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 32
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 30
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 14
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Saariaho: Circle Map - 31
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 26
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 10
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 25
Wallin: Das war schön - 12


----------



## ptr

After T:

EFL / Webern (Sec)

*Nominated*:
Boulez: 12 Notations - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 19
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 10
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 5
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 32
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 30
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 14
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Saariaho: Circle Map - 31
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 26
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 10
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 25
Wallin: Das war schön - 12
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 2


----------



## Albert7

After the grandmaster of peanut butter, the food industry, various JIF entities within this planet named Earth:

Boulez: 12 Notations / Saariaho: Circle Map

Nominated:



Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 19
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 10
Boulez: 12 Notations - 4
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 5
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 32
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 30
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 14
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Saariaho: Circle Map - 32
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 26
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 10
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 25
Wallin: Das war schön - 12
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Albert7:

Saariaho / EFL

Nominated:



Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 19
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 10
Boulez: 12 Notations - 4
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 6
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 32
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 30
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 14
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Saariaho: Circle Map - 34
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 26
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 10
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 25
Wallin: Das war schön - 12
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 2


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Ives / Saariaho

Nominated:



Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 19
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 10
Boulez: 12 Notations - 4
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 6
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 32
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 30
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 16
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Saariaho: Circle Map - 35
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 26
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 10
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 25
Wallin: Das war schön - 12
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 2


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Saariahon Kaija / Hillborgi
Nominated:



Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 19
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 10
Boulez: 12 Notations - 4
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 6
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 32
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 16
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Saariaho: Circle Map - 37
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 26
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 10
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 25
Wallin: Das war schön - 12
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 2


----------



## Albert7

After Mika

Saariaho: Circle Map / Webern: Langsamer Satz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 19
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 10
Boulez: 12 Notations - 4
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 6
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 32
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 16
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Saariaho: Circle Map - 39
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 26
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 10
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 25
Wallin: Das war schön - 12
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 3

thus

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map


----------



## ptr

After Android Man

Stenhammar / Webern

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 19
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 10
Boulez: 12 Notations - 4
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 6
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 32
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 16
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Saariaho: Circle Map - 39
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 26
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 12
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 25
Wallin: Das war schön - 12
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 4


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Handel/Ives

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 19
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 10
Boulez: 12 Notations - 4
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 6
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 34
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 17
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 26
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 12
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 25
Wallin: Das war schön - 12
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 4


----------



## Albert7

After Aecio (it's not Latin I think?)

Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques / Auerbach: Post Silentium

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 20
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 10
Boulez: 12 Notations - 4
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 8
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 34
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 17
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 26
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 12
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 25
Wallin: Das war schön - 12
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 4


----------



## Trout

After Albert7:

Boulez / Scarlatti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 20
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 10
Boulez: 12 Notations - 6
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 8
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 34
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 17
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 14
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 12
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 25
Wallin: Das war schön - 12
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Handel / Richter

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 20
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 10
Boulez: 12 Notations - 6
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 8
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 36
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 17
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 15
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 12
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 25
Wallin: Das war schön - 12
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 4


----------



## ptr

After PG:

Webern / Wallin

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 20
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 10
Boulez: 12 Notations - 6
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 8
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 36
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 17
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 15
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 12
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 25
Wallin: Das war schön - 13
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 6


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Händel Hillborg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 20
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 10
Boulez: 12 Notations - 6
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 8
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 38
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 32
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 17
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 15
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 12
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 25
Wallin: Das war schön - 13
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Webern / Handel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 20
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 10
Boulez: 12 Notations - 6
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 8
*Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 39*
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
*Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 32*
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 17
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 15
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 12
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 25
Wallin: Das war schön - 13
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 8


----------



## mmsbls

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map 
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 20
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 10
Boulez: 12 Notations - 6
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 8
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 32
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 17
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 15
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 12
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 25
Wallin: Das war schön - 13
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 8


----------



## Albert7

After da main man, great purveyor of the cause of great music in this forum:

Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed / Webern: Langsamer Satz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 20
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 10
Boulez: 12 Notations - 6
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 25
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 8
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 39
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 32
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 17
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 12
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 25
Wallin: Das war schön - 13
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 9


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After Albert7:

Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 / Debussy: Proses lyriques

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 20
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 10
Boulez: 12 Notations - 6
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 8
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 41
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 32
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 17
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 12
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 25
Wallin: Das war schön - 13
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 9


----------



## Trout

Hi BelCantoGuy,

Thank you for your vote. Unfortunately Albert copied the board with Handel on it still even though mmsbls enshrined it above. So, you can reallocate your 2 points to any other work on the board you want.

Oh and welcome to the project!


----------



## Trout

After BelCantoGuy:

Boulez / Ives

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 20
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 10
Boulez: 12 Notations - 8
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 8
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 32
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 18
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 12
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 25
Wallin: Das war schön - 13
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 9


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After Trout to correct:

add 2 to Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 20
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 10
Boulez: 12 Notations - 6
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 8
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 41
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 32
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 17
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 12
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 27
Wallin: Das war schön - 13
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 9


----------



## ptr

After the corrected BelCantoGuy:

Webern / Busnois

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 20
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 11
Boulez: 12 Notations - 6
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 8
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 41
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 32
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 17
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 12
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 27
Wallin: Das war schön - 13
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 11


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Samazeuilh/Busnois

*Nominated*:

Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 2 - Aecio

Here's a nice version by Stephane Lemelin 




*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 20
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 12
Boulez: 12 Notations - 6
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 8
Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3 - 41
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 32
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 17
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 12
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 27
Wallin: Das war schön - 13
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 11


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio (and removing Händel, and reinserting Trout's votes)

Boulez / Hindemith

Nominated:

Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 20
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 12
Boulez: 12 Notations - 10
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 8
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 32
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 20
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 18
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 12
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 27
Wallin: Das war schön - 13
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 11


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Boulez / Hillborg

Nominated:

Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 20
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 12
Boulez: 12 Notations - 12
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 8
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 33
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 20
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 18
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 19
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 12
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 27
Wallin: Das war schön - 13
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 11


----------



## Albert7

After Mika

Auerbach: Post Silentium / Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 

Nominated:

Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 22
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 12
Boulez: 12 Notations - 12
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 8
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 33
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 20
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 18
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 20
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 12
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 27
Wallin: Das war schön - 13
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Albert7:

Vivaldi / Webern

Nominated:

Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 22
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 12
Boulez: 12 Notations - 12
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 8
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 33
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 20
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 18
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 20
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 12
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 29
Wallin: Das war schön - 13
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Hillborg / Hindemith

Nominated:

Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 22
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 12
Boulez: 12 Notations - 12
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 8
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 35
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 18
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 20
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 12
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 29
Wallin: Das war schön - 13
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 12


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Webern / Busnois

Nominated:

Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 22
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 13
Boulez: 12 Notations - 12
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 8
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 35
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 18
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 20
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 12
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 29
Wallin: Das war schön - 13
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 14


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After Trout:

Debussy: Proses lyriques / Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594

Nominated:

Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 22
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 13
Boulez: 12 Notations - 12
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 26
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 8
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 35
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 18
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 20
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 12
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 30
Wallin: Das war schön - 13
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 14


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn / Samazeuilh (sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 22
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 13
Boulez: 12 Notations - 12
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 24
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 35
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 18
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 20
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 12
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 29
Wallin: Das war schön - 13
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 14


----------



## Trout

Fixing the collision:

Nominated:



Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 22
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 13
Boulez: 12 Notations - 12
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 26
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 35
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 18
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 20
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 12
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 30
Wallin: Das war schön - 13
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 14


----------



## GioCar

After Trout's fix

Dufourt / Stenhammar

Nominated:

Dufourt: Erewhon - 2 - GioCar


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 22
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 13
Boulez: 12 Notations - 12
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 26
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 35
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 18
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 17
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 20
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 13
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 30
Wallin: Das war schön - 13
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 14


----------



## Albert7

After bumper carrrr

Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed / Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques

Nominated:

Dufourt: Erewhon - 2 - GioCar


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 22
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 13
Boulez: 12 Notations - 12
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 26
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 35
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 18
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 19
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 20
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 13
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 30
Wallin: Das war schön - 13
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 14


----------



## Mika

after A7

Hillborg Vivaldi

Nominated:

Dufourt: Erewhon - 2 - GioCar


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 22
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 13
Boulez: 12 Notations - 12
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 26
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 37
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 18
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 19
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 20
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 13
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 31
Wallin: Das war schön - 13
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Webern / Boulez

Nominated:

Dufourt: Erewhon - 2 - GioCar


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 22
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 13
Boulez: 12 Notations - 13
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 26
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 37
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 18
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 19
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 20
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 27
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 13
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 31
Wallin: Das war schön - 13
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 16


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After mmsbls:

Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus / Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1

Nominated:

Dufourt: Erewhon - 2 - GioCar


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 22
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 13
Boulez: 12 Notations - 13
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 26
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 37
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 18
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 19
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 21
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 28
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 13
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 31
Wallin: Das war schön - 13
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 16


----------



## Trout

After BelCantoGuy:

Webern / Ives

Nominated:

Dufourt: Erewhon - 2 - GioCar


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 22
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 13
Boulez: 12 Notations - 13
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 26
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 37
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 19
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 19
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 21
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 28
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 13
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 31
Wallin: Das war schön - 13
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 18


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Dufourt (SEC) / Wallin

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 22
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 13
Boulez: 12 Notations - 13
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 26
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 4
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 37
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 19
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 19
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 21
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 28
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 13
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 31
Wallin: Das war schön - 14
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 18


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Scarlatti/Busnois

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 22
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 14
Boulez: 12 Notations - 13
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 26
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 4
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 37
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 19
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 19
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 21
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 30
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 13
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 31
Wallin: Das war schön - 14
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 18


----------



## Albert7

After Aecio

Auerbach: Post Silentium / Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano

Nominated:




Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 24
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 14
Boulez: 12 Notations - 13
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 26
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 4
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 37
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 19
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 19
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 21
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 30
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 13
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 31
Wallin: Das war schön - 14
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After albert7:

Vivaldi / Webern

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 24
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 14
Boulez: 12 Notations - 13
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 26
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 4
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 37
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 19
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 19
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 21
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 30
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 13
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 33
Wallin: Das war schön - 14
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 19


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Beethoven / Busnois

Nominated:
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 24
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 15
Boulez: 12 Notations - 13
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 26
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 4
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 37
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 11
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 19
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 19
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 21
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 30
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 13
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 33
Wallin: Das war schön - 14
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Hillborg / Hoffmann

Nominated:
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 24
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 15
Boulez: 12 Notations - 13
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 26
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 4
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 39
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 19
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 19
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 21
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 30
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 13
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 33
Wallin: Das war schön - 14
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 19


----------



## Albert7

After parental guidance, at Apple Store:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 / Boulez: 12 Notations

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 24
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 4
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 15
Boulez: 12 Notations - 14
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 26
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 4
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 39
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 19
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 19
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 21
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 30
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 13
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 33
Wallin: Das war schön - 14
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 19


----------



## Mika

After A7

Scarlatti Stenhammar

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 24
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 4
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 15
Boulez: 12 Notations - 14
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 26
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 4
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 39
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 19
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 19
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 21
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 33
Wallin: Das war schön - 14
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 19


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Stenhammar / Dufourt

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 24
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 4
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 15
Boulez: 12 Notations - 14
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 26
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 5
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 39
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 19
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 19
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 21
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 16
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 33
Wallin: Das war schön - 14
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 19


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Stenhammar / Hindemith

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 24
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 4
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 15
Boulez: 12 Notations - 14
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 26
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 5
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 39
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 19
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 19
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 21
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 18
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 33
Wallin: Das war schön - 14
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 19


----------



## Albert7

Thanks Trout for all those wonderful noms!


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After Aecio

Debussy: Proses lyriques / Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 24
Babbitt: All Set - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 4
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 15
Boulez: 12 Notations - 14
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 28
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 5
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 39
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 19
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 19
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 21
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 18
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 34
Wallin: Das war schön - 14
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 19


----------



## Albert7

After my dad hmmmmm

Babbitt: All Set / Webern: Langsamer Satz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 24
Babbitt: All Set - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 4
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 15
Boulez: 12 Notations - 14
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 28
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 5
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 39
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 19
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 19
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 21
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 18
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 34
Wallin: Das war schön - 14
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After Albert7:

Vivaldi / Webern

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 24
Babbitt: All Set - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 4
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 15
Boulez: 12 Notations - 14
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 28
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 5
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 39
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 19
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 19
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 21
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 18
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 36
Wallin: Das war schön - 14
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 21


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls (and adding Aecio's point to Hindemith):

Boulez / Ives

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 24
Babbitt: All Set - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 4
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 15
Boulez: 12 Notations - 16
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 28
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 5
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 39
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 20
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 19
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 21
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 18
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 36
Wallin: Das war schön - 14
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Hillborg / Babbitt

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 24
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 4
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 15
Boulez: 12 Notations - 16
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 28
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 5
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 41
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 20
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 19
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 21
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 18
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 36
Wallin: Das war schön - 14
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 21


----------



## ptr

After PeGe:

Debussy / Ives

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 24
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 4
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 15
Boulez: 12 Notations - 16
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 30
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 5
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 41
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 21
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 19
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 21
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 18
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 36
Wallin: Das war schön - 14
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 21


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Boulez / Dufourt

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 24
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 4
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 15
Boulez: 12 Notations - 18
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 30
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 6
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 41
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 21
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 19
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 21
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 18
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 36
Wallin: Das war schön - 14
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 21


----------



## Albert7

After bumpa car

Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra / Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 24
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 5
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 15
Boulez: 12 Notations - 18
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 30
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 6
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 41
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 21
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 19
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 21
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 18
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 36
Wallin: Das war schön - 14
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Albert7:

Busnois / Webern

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 24
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 5
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 17
Boulez: 12 Notations - 18
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 30
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 6
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 41
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 21
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 19
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 21
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 18
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 36
Wallin: Das war schön - 14
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Vivaldi / Boulez

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 24
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 5
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 17
Boulez: 12 Notations - 19
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 30
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 6
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 41
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 21
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 19
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 21
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 18
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 38
Wallin: Das war schön - 14
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 22


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Beethoven / Busnois

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 24
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 7
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 18
Boulez: 12 Notations - 19
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 30
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 6
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 41
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 21
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 19
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 21
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 18
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 38
Wallin: Das war schön - 14
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 22


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After Trout:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 / Auerbach: Post Silentium

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 25
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 9
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 18
Boulez: 12 Notations - 19
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 30
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 6
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 41
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 21
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 19
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 21
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 3
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 18
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 38
Wallin: Das war schön - 14
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 22


----------



## Albert7

Manual vote via Samsung. Please add two for Boulez and one for Richter.


----------



## ptr

After YoungMrSweetVoice + adding in the the vote of the finest offspring the Salt Lakes has yet seen:

Samazeuilh / Rachmaninov

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 25
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 9
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 18
Boulez: 12 Notations - 21
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 30
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 6
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 41
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 21
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 22
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 5
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 18
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 38
Wallin: Das war schön - 14
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 22


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Hillborg Webern

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 25
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 9
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 18
Boulez: 12 Notations - 21
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 30
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 6
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 43
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 21
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 22
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 5
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 18
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 38
Wallin: Das war schön - 14
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 23


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After Mika

Auerbach: Post Silentium / Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 27
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 9
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 18
Boulez: 12 Notations - 21
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 30
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 6
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 43
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 21
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 23
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 5
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 18
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 38
Wallin: Das war schön - 14
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 23


----------



## Aecio

After BelCantoGuy

Samazeuilh/Busnois

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 27
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 9
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 19
Boulez: 12 Notations - 21
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 30
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 6
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 43
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 21
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 23
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 18
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 38
Wallin: Das war schön - 14
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 23


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Boulez / Ives

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 27
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 9
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 19
Boulez: 12 Notations - 23
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 30
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 6
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 43
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 22
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 23
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 18
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 38
Wallin: Das war schön - 14
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 23


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Wallin / Dufourt

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 27
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 9
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 19
Boulez: 12 Notations - 23
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 30
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 7
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 43
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 22
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 23
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 18
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 38
Wallin: Das war schön - 16
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 23


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Stenhammar/Beethoven

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 27
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 10
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 19
Boulez: 12 Notations - 23
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 30
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 7
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 11
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 43
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 22
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 23
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 38
Wallin: Das war schön - 16
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 23


----------



## Albert7

After overlordeon of peanut butter:

Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques / Webern: Langsamer Satz

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 27
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 9
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 19
Boulez: 12 Notations - 23
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 30
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 7
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 43
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 22
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 23
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 18
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 38
Wallin: Das war schön - 16
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 24


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After Albert7:

Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 / Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 27
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 9
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 19
Boulez: 12 Notations - 23
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 30
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 7
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 43
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 22
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 24
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 18
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 40
Wallin: Das war schön - 16
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After BelCantoGuy:

Hillborg / Oliveros

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 27
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 9
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 19
Boulez: 12 Notations - 23
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 30
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 7
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 45
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 22
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 24
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 18
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 40
Wallin: Das war schön - 16
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 24


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto (and adding Aecio's skipped vote):

Webern / Busnois

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 27
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 10
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 20
Boulez: 12 Notations - 23
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 30
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 7
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 45
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 22
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 24
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 40
Wallin: Das war schön - 16
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 26


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Beethoven / Boulez

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 27
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 12
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 20
Boulez: 12 Notations - 24
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 30
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 7
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 45
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 22
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 24
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 40
Wallin: Das war schön - 16
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 26


----------



## ptr

After GioCar

Webern / Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn

Nominated:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 27
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 12
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 20
Boulez: 12 Notations - 24
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 30
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 7
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 14
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 45
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 22
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 24
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 40
Wallin: Das war schön - 16
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 28


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Ives Hillborg

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 27
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 12
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 20
Boulez: 12 Notations - 24
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 30
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 7
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 14
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 46
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 24
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 24
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 40
Wallin: Das war schön - 16
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 28


----------



## Aecio

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map 
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594

Busnois/Hillborg


Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 27
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 12
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 22
Boulez: 12 Notations - 24
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 30
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 7
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 14
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 24
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 24
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Wallin: Das war schön - 16
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 28


----------



## Albert7

After Mika

Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory / Boulez: 12 Notations

Nominated:

Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 27
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 12
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 20
Boulez: 12 Notations - 25
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 30
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 7
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 14
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 46
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 24
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 24
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 40
Wallin: Das war schön - 16
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 28


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After Albert7

Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 / Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3

Nominated:

Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 27
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 13
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 20
Boulez: 12 Notations - 25
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 30
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 7
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 14
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hillborg: Peacock Tales - 46
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 24
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 24
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 32
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594 - 42
Wallin: Das war schön - 16
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 28


----------



## Trout

BelCantoGuy,

The Vivaldi you voted for was actually enshrined above, but remained on the board so you can reallocate your 2 votes.


----------



## Trout

After BelCantoGuy (and again adding Aecio's vote back):

Boulez / Scarlatti

Nominated:

Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 27
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 13
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 22
Boulez: 12 Notations - 27
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 30
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 7
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 14
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 24
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 24
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 33
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Wallin: Das war schön - 16
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 28


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After Trout's correction

add 2 for Debussy: Proses lyriques

Nominated:

Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 27
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 13
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 22
Boulez: 12 Notations - 27
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 32
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 7
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 14
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 24
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 24
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 33
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Wallin: Das war schön - 16
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 28


----------



## ptr

After BGC

Dufourt / Rachmaninov

*Nominated*:

Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 27
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 13
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 22
Boulez: 12 Notations - 27
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 32
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 9
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 14
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 24
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 25
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 33
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Wallin: Das war schön - 16
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 28


----------



## Albert7

Manual vote via iPad. Please add two for Webern and one for Ives.


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After Albert7 (adding votes in)

Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 / Auerbach: Post Silentium

Nominated:

Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 28
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 13
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 22
Boulez: 12 Notations - 27
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 32
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 9
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 14
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 25
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 27
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 33
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Wallin: Das war schön - 16
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 30


----------



## Aecio

After BelCantoGuy

Scarlatti/Hindemith

Nominated:

Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 28
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 13
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 22
Boulez: 12 Notations - 27
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 32
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 9
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 14
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 25
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 27
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 35
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Wallin: Das war schön - 16
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 30


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Scarlatti / Busnois

Nominated:

Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 28
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 13
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 23
Boulez: 12 Notations - 27
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 32
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 9
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 14
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 25
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 27
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 37
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Wallin: Das war schön - 16
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 30


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Webern / Boulez

Nominated:

Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 28
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 13
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 23
Boulez: 12 Notations - 28
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 32
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 9
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 14
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 25
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 27
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 37
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Wallin: Das war schön - 16
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 32


----------



## Albert7

Manual vote via Samsung phone. Please add two for Erikm and the gang and one for Hindemith.


----------



## Mika

After A7

Webern / Boulez

Nominated:

Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 28
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 13
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 23
Boulez: 12 Notations - 29
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 32
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 9
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 25
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 27
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 37
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Wallin: Das war schön - 16
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 34


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Boulez / Scarlatti

Nominated:

Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 28
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 13
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 23
Boulez: 12 Notations - 31
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 32
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 9
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 25
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 27
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 38
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Wallin: Das war schön - 16
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 34


----------



## ptr

After T:

Webern / Dufourt

*Nominated*:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 28
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 13
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 23
Boulez: 12 Notations - 31
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 32
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 10
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 25
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 20
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 27
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 38
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Wallin: Das war schön - 16
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 36


----------



## Albert7

After the grandmaster of peanut butter manufacturing:

Auerbach: Post Silentium / Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 30
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 13
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 23
Boulez: 12 Notations - 31
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 32
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 10
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 25
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 27
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 38
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Wallin: Das war schön - 16
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 36


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After Albert7:

Debussy: Proses lyriques / Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 30
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 14
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 23
Boulez: 12 Notations - 31
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 34
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 10
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 25
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 27
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 38
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Wallin: Das war schön - 16
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 36


----------



## Trout

After BelCantoGuy:

Beethoven / Scarlatti

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 30
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 16
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 23
Boulez: 12 Notations - 31
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 34
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 10
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 25
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 27
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 39
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Wallin: Das war schön - 16
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 36


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Dufourt / Stenhammar

*Nominated*:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 30
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 16
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 23
Boulez: 12 Notations - 31
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 34
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 25
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 27
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 39
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 21
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Wallin: Das war schön - 16
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 36


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Webern Ives

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 30
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 16
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 23
Boulez: 12 Notations - 31
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 34
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 26
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 27
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 39
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 21
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Wallin: Das war schön - 16
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 38


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Villa-Lobos / Webern

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 30
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 16
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 23
Boulez: 12 Notations - 31
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 34
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 26
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 27
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 39
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 21
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Wallin: Das war schön - 16
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 38


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Scarlatti/Busnois

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 30
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 16
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 24
Boulez: 12 Notations - 31
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 34
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 26
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 27
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 41
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 21
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Wallin: Das war schön - 16
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 38


----------



## Albert7

After Aecio

Boulez: 12 Notations / Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 30
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 16
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 24
Boulez: 12 Notations - 33
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 34
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 26
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 27
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 42
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 21
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Wallin: Das war schön - 16
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 38


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After Albert7

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 / Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 30
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 18
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 24
Boulez: 12 Notations - 33
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 34
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 26
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 27
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 43
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 21
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Wallin: Das war schön - 16
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 38


----------



## mmsbls

After BelCantoGuy:

Webern / Boulez

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 30
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 18
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 24
Boulez: 12 Notations - 34
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 34
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 12
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 26
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 27
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 43
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 21
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Wallin: Das war schön - 16
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 40


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Scarlatti / Hoffmann

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 30
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 18
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 24
Boulez: 12 Notations - 34
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 34
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 26
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 27
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 45
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 21
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Wallin: Das war schön - 16
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 40


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Beethoven / Scarlatti

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 30
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 20
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 24
Boulez: 12 Notations - 34
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 34
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 26
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 27
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 46
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 21
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Wallin: Das war schön - 16
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 40


----------



## ptr

After T:

Wallin / Busnois

*Nominated*:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - ?
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 2 - GioCar

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 30
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 20
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 25
Boulez: 12 Notations - 34
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 34
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 26
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 27
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 46
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 21
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Wallin: Das war schön - 18
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 40


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Boulez Scarlatti

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 30
Babbitt: All Set - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 20
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 25
Boulez: 12 Notations - 36
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 34
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 26
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 27
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
*Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus - 47*
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 21
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Wallin: Das war schön - 18
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 40


----------



## Albert7

After Mika

Babbitt: All Set / Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 30
Babbitt: All Set - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 20
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 25
Boulez: 12 Notations - 36
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 34
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 26
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 27
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 21
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Wallin: Das war schön - 18
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 40


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After Albert7

Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 / Debussy: Proses lyriques

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 30
Babbitt: All Set - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 20
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 25
Boulez: 12 Notations - 36
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 35
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 26
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 29
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 21
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Wallin: Das war schön - 18
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 40


----------



## mmsbls

Scarlatti was enshrined om Mika's vote.

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 30
Babbitt: All Set - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 20
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 25
Boulez: 12 Notations - 36
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 35
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 26
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 29
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 21
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Wallin: Das war schön - 18
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 40


----------



## mmsbls

After BelCantoGuy:

Webern / Stenhammar

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 30
Babbitt: All Set - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 20
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 25
Boulez: 12 Notations - 36
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 35
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 26
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 29
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 22
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Wallin: Das war schön - 18
Webern: Langsamer Satz - 42


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Villa-Lobos / Webern

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 30
Babbitt: All Set - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 20
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 25
*Boulez: 12 Notations - 36*
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 35
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 26
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 29
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 22
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 4
Wallin: Das war schön - 18
*Webern: Langsamer Satz - 43*


----------



## Trout

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 30
Babbitt: All Set - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 20
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 25
Boulez: 12 Notations - 36
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 35
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 24
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 26
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 21
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 29
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 22
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 4
Wallin: Das war schön - 18


----------



## Albert7

After Trout:

Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra / Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 30
Babbitt: All Set - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 20
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 25
Boulez: 12 Notations - 36
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 35
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 17
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 26
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 29
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 7
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 22
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 4
Wallin: Das war schön - 18


----------



## ptr

After A6+1:

Samazeuilh / Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn

*Nominated*:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 30
Babbitt: All Set - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 20
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 25
Boulez: 12 Notations - 36
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 35
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 18
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 26
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 29
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 22
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 4
Wallin: Das war schön - 18


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Boulez / Villa-Lobos

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 30
Babbitt: All Set - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 20
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 25
Boulez: 12 Notations - 38
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 35
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 18
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 26
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 29
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 22
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 5
Wallin: Das war schön - 18


----------



## Aecio

After Giocar

Stenhammar/Busnois

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 30
Babbitt: All Set - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 20
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 26
Boulez: 12 Notations - 38
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 35
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 18
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 26
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 29
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 24
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 5
Wallin: Das war schön - 18


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After Aecio

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 / Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 30
Babbitt: All Set - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 22
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 26
Boulez: 12 Notations - 38
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 35
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 18
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 26
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 30
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 24
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 6
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 5
Wallin: Das war schön - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After BelCantoGuy:

Boulez / Tosti

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 30
Babbitt: All Set - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 22
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 26
Boulez: 12 Notations - 40
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 35
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 18
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 26
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 30
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 24
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 5
Wallin: Das war schön - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Boulez / Stenhammar

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 30
Babbitt: All Set - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 22
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 26
*Boulez: 12 Notations - 42*
*Debussy: Proses lyriques - 35*
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 18
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 26
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 30
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 5
Wallin: Das war schön - 18


----------



## mmsbls

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 30
Babbitt: All Set - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 22
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 26
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 35
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 18
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 26
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 30
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 5
Wallin: Das war schön - 18


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Beethoven / Ives

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 30
Babbitt: All Set - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 24
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 26
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 35
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 18
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 27
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 30
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 5
Wallin: Das war schön - 18


----------



## Albert7

Manual vote via Samsung. Please add 2 for Erikm and his gang and 1 for Ives.


----------



## Mika

After Albert7

Debussy Auerbach

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 31
Babbitt: All Set - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 24
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 26
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 37
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 20
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 28
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 28
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 30
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 5
Wallin: Das war schön - 18


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Ropartz / Wallin

*Nominated*:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 31
Babbitt: All Set - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 24
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 26
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 37
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 20
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 28
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 30
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 30
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 5
Wallin: Das war schön - 19


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After ptr

Auerbach: Post Silentium / Debussy: Proses lyriques

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 33
Babbitt: All Set - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 24
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 26
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 38
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 20
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 28
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 30
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 30
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 5
Wallin: Das war schön - 19


----------



## Aecio

After BelCantoGuy

Ropartz/Debussy

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 33
Babbitt: All Set - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 24
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 26
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 39
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 20
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 28
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 32
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 30
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 5
Wallin: Das war schön - 19


----------



## Albert7

After aecio

Babbitt: All Set / Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 33
Babbitt: All Set - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 24
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 26
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 39
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 20
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 28
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 32
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 30
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 6
Wallin: Das war schön - 19


----------



## Trout

After Albert7:

Beethoven / Villa-Lobos

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 23
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 33
Babbitt: All Set - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 26
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 26
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 39
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 20
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 28
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 32
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 30
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 7
Wallin: Das war schön - 19


----------



## ptr

After T:

Arriaga / Busnois

*Nominated*:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 25
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 33
Babbitt: All Set - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 26
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 27
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 39
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 20
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 28
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 32
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 30
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 7
Wallin: Das war schön - 19


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Erikm / Wallin

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 25
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 33
Babbitt: All Set - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 26
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 27
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 39
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 22
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 28
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 32
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 30
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 7
Wallin: Das war schön - 20


----------



## Oskaar

AfterMika

Villa-Lobos / Stenhammar

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 25
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 33
Babbitt: All Set - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 26
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 27
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 39
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 22
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 28
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 32
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 30
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 26
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 9
Wallin: Das war schön - 20


----------



## GioCar

After oskaar

Wallin / Arriaga

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 26
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 33
Babbitt: All Set - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 26
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 27
Debussy: Proses lyriques - 39
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 22
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 28
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 32
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 30
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 26
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 9
Wallin: Das war schön - 22


----------



## Aecio

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques


Samazeuilh/Debussy

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 26
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 33
Babbitt: All Set - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 26
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 27
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 22
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 28
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 32
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 30
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 11
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 26
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 9
Wallin: Das war schön - 22


----------



## Albert7

After Aecio

Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques / Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 26
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 33
Babbitt: All Set - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 26
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 27
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 28
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 32
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 30
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 11
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 26
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 10
Wallin: Das war schön - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Albert7:

Auerbach / Oliveros

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 26
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 35
Babbitt: All Set - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 26
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 27
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 28
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 16
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 32
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 30
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 11
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 26
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 10
Wallin: Das war schön - 22


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Ives / Busnois

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 26
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 35
Babbitt: All Set - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 26
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 28
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 12
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 30
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 16
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 32
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 30
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 11
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 26
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 10
Wallin: Das war schön - 22


----------



## ptr

After T:

Stenhammar / Dufourt

*Nominated*:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 26
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 35
Babbitt: All Set - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 26
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 28
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 13
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 30
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 16
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 32
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 30
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 11
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 28
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 10
Wallin: Das war schön - 22


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After ptr

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 / Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 26
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 35
Babbitt: All Set - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 28
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 28
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 13
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 30
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 16
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 32
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 31
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 11
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 28
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 10
Wallin: Das war schön - 22


----------



## Aecio

Arriaga/Villalobos

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 28
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 35
Babbitt: All Set - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 28
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 28
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 13
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 30
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 16
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 22
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 32
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 31
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 11
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 28
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 11
Wallin: Das war schön - 22


----------



## Albert7

after Aecio

Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques / Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 28
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 35
Babbitt: All Set - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 28
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 28
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 13
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 26
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 30
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 16
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 23
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 32
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 31
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 11
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 28
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 11
Wallin: Das war schön - 22


----------



## Mika

after Albert7

Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques / Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 28
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 35
Babbitt: All Set - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 28
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 28
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 13
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 30
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 16
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 32
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 31
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 11
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 28
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 11
Wallin: Das war schön - 22


----------



## BelCantoGuy

after Mika

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 / Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 28
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 35
Babbitt: All Set - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 30
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 28
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 13
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 30
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 16
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 32
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 32
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 11
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 28
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 11
Wallin: Das war schön - 22


----------



## Trout

After BelCantoGuy:

Villa-Lobos / Ives

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 28
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 35
Babbitt: All Set - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 30
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 28
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 13
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 31
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 16
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 32
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 32
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 11
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 28
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 13
Wallin: Das war schön - 22


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Busnois / Wallin

*Nominated*:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 28
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 35
Babbitt: All Set - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 30
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 30
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 13
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 31
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 16
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 32
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 32
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 11
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 28
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 13
Wallin: Das war schön - 23


----------



## GioCar

After pi ti erre

Hindemith / Babbitt

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 28
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 35
Babbitt: All Set - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 30
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 30
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 13
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 27
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 31
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 16
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 32
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 32
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 11
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 28
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 13
Wallin: Das war schön - 23


----------



## Mika

after GioCar

Auerbach Ives

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 28
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 37
Babbitt: All Set - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 30
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 30
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 13
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 27
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 32
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 16
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 32
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 32
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 11
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 28
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 13
Wallin: Das war schön - 23


----------



## Albert7

after Mika

Babbitt: All Set / Ives: Robert Browning Overture

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 28
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 37
Babbitt: All Set - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 30
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 30
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 13
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 27
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 33
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 16
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 32
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 32
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 11
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 28
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 13
Wallin: Das war schön - 23


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Albert7:

Auerbach / Villa-Lobos

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 28
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 39
Babbitt: All Set - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 30
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 30
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 13
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 27
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 33
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 16
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 32
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 32
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 11
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 28
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 14
Wallin: Das war schön - 23


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Beethoven / Busnois

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 28
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 39
Babbitt: All Set - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 32
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 31
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 13
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 27
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 33
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 16
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 32
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 32
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 11
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 28
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 14
Wallin: Das war schön - 23


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Samazeuilh / Ives

*Nominated*:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 28
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 39
Babbitt: All Set - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 32
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 31
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 13
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 27
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 34
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 16
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 24
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 32
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 32
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 13
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 28
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 14
Wallin: Das war schön - 23


----------



## Oskaar

After Ptr:

Dufourt / Richter

*Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 28
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 39
Babbitt: All Set - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 32
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 31
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 15
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 27
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 34
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 16
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 32
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 32
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 13
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 28
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 14
Wallin: Das war schön - 23*


----------



## Mika

After oskaar

Erikm / Auerbach

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 28
Auerbach: Post Silentium - 40
Babbitt: All Set - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 32
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 31
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 15
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 27
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 34
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 16
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 32
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 32
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 13
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 28
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 14
Wallin: Das war schön - 23


----------



## Aecio

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium

After Mika

Ropartz/Auerbach

Nominated:
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 28
Babbitt: All Set - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 32
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 31
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 15
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 27
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 34
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 16
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 25
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 32
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 13
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 28
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 14
Wallin: Das war schön - 23


----------



## Albert7

After Aecio

Bray: At the Speed of Stillness (nom) / Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2- Albert7
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 28
Babbitt: All Set - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 32
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 31
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 15
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 27
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 34
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 16
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 32
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 13
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 28
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 14
Wallin: Das war schön - 23


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After Albert7

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 / Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2- Albert7
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 28
Babbitt: All Set - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 34
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 31
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 15
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 27
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 34
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 16
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 33
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 13
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 28
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 14
Wallin: Das war schön - 23


----------



## Trout

After BelCantoGuy:

Beethoven / Busnois

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2- Albert7
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 28
Babbitt: All Set - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 36
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 32
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 15
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 27
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 34
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 16
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 33
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 13
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 28
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 14
Wallin: Das war schön - 23


----------



## Albert7

After Trout

Babbitt: All Set / Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2- Albert7
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 28
Babbitt: All Set - 29
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 36
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 32
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 15
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 31
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 27
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 34
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 16
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 33
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 13
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 28
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 14
Wallin: Das war schön - 23


----------



## ptr

After Albert7

Samazeuilh / eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn

*Nominated*:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2- Albert7
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 2 - Albert7

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 28
Babbitt: All Set - 29
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 36
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 32
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 15
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 32
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 27
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 34
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 16
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 33
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 15
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 28
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 14
Wallin: Das war schön - 23


----------



## Oskaar

After Ptr

Babbit / Gosfield

*Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 28
Babbitt: All Set - 31
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 36
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 32
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 15
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 32
**Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 3**
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 27
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 34
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 16
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 33
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 15
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 28
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 14
Wallin: Das war schön - 23*


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Beethoven/Villalobos

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2- Albert7


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 28
Babbitt: All Set - 31
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 38
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 32
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 15
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 32
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 3
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 27
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 34
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 16
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 26
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 33
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 15
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 28
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 15
Wallin: Das war schön - 23


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Richter / Wallin

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 28
Babbitt: All Set - 31
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 38
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 32
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 15
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 32
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 3
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 27
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 34
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 16
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 33
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 15
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 28
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 15
Wallin: Das war schön - 24


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After Cygnenoir

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 / Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 28
Babbitt: All Set - 31
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 40
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 32
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 15
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 32
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 3
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 27
Hoffmann: Undine - 13
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 34
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 16
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 34
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 15
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 28
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 15
Wallin: Das war schön - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After BelCantoGuy

Hoffmann / Arriaga

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2- Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 29
Babbitt: All Set - 31
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 40
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 32
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 15
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 32
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 3
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 27
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 34
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 16
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 34
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 15
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 28
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 15
Wallin: Das war schön - 24


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Villa-Lobos / Beethoven

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 29
Babbitt: All Set - 31
*Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 - 41*
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 32
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 15
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 32
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 3
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 27
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
*Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 34*
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 16
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
*Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 34*
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 15
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 28
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 17
Wallin: Das war schön - 24


----------



## Trout

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3


Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 29
Babbitt: All Set - 31
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 32
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 15
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 32
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 3
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 27
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 34
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 16
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 34
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 15
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 28
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 17
Wallin: Das war schön - 24


----------



## Albert7

Manual vote. Please add two for Gosfield and one for Higdon.


----------



## GioCar

After Albert

Stenhammar / Dufourt

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 29
Babbitt: All Set - 31
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 32
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 16
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 32
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 27
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 34
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 16
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 34
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 15
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 30
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 17
Wallin: Das war schön - 24


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Erikm Busnois

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 29
Babbitt: All Set - 31
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 33
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 16
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 34
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 27
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 34
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 16
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 34
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 15
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 30
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 17
Wallin: Das war schön - 24


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Stenhammar / Oliveros

*Nominated*:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 29
Babbitt: All Set - 31
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 33
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 16
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 34
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 27
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 34
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 17
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 34
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 15
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 32
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 17
Wallin: Das war schön - 24


----------



## Oskaar

After Ptr

Wallin / Babbitt

*Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 29
Babbitt: All Set - 32
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 33
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 16
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 34
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 27
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 34
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 17
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 34
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 15
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 32
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 17
Wallin: Das war schön - 26*


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Stenhammar/Hindemith

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 29
Babbitt: All Set - 32
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 33
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 16
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 34
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 34
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 17
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 34
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 15
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 34
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 17
Wallin: Das war schön - 26


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After Aecio

Ives: Robert Browning Overture / Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 29
Babbitt: All Set - 32
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 33
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 16
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 34
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 36
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 17
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 34
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 15
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 34
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 18
Wallin: Das war schön - 26


----------



## Trout

After BelCantoGuy:

Ives / Busnois

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 29
Babbitt: All Set - 32
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 34
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 14
Dufourt: Erewhon - 16
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 34
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 38
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 17
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 34
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 15
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 34
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 18
Wallin: Das war schön - 26


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Rachmaninov / Delius

*Nominated*:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 29
Babbitt: All Set - 32
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 34
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 15
Dufourt: Erewhon - 16
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 34
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 38
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 17
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 15
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 34
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 18
Wallin: Das war schön - 26


----------



## Oskaar

After Trout:Rachmaninov / DeliusNominated:Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7Seconded:Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 29Babbitt: All Set - 32Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 34Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 15Dufourt: Erewhon - 16Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 34Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 5Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 27Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 28Hoffmann: Undine - 15Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 38Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 17Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 36Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 15Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 34Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 18Wallin: Das war schön - 26


----------



## Mika

After Oskaar

Ives Babbitt

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 31
Babbitt: All Set - 34
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 34
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 15
Dufourt: Erewhon - 16
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 34
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 40
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 17
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 15
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 34
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 18
Wallin: Das war schön - 26


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Wallin / Arriaga

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 32
Babbitt: All Set - 34
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 34
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 15
Dufourt: Erewhon - 16
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 34
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 40
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 17
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 15
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 34
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 18
Wallin: Das war schön - 28


----------



## Aecio

After Giocar

Arriaga/Ives

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 34
Babbitt: All Set - 34
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 34
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 15
Dufourt: Erewhon - 16
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 34
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 41
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 17
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 15
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 34
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 18
Wallin: Das war schön - 28


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After Aecio

Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 / Ives: Robert Browning Overture

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 34
Babbitt: All Set - 34
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 34
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 15
Dufourt: Erewhon - 16
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 34
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 5
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 42
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 17
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 38
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 15
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 34
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 18
Wallin: Das war schön - 28


----------



## Albert7

Manual vote via phone. Please add two for Gosford and one for Hindemith.


----------



## Oskaar

For albert7
After Aecio

Manual vote via phone. Please add two for Gosford and one for Hindemith

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 34
Babbitt: All Set - 34
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 34
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 15
Dufourt: Erewhon - 16
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 34
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 7
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 42
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 17
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 38
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 15
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 34
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 18
Wallin: Das war schön - 28


----------



## Trout

After oskaar's filling in for Albert:

Ives / Villa-Lobos

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 32
Babbitt: All Set - 33
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 34
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 16
Dufourt: Erewhon - 16
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 34
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 7
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 31
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 44
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 17
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 40
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 15
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 34
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 19
Wallin: Das war schön - 28

Note: I adjusted a few of the points slightly because of the discrepancies between posts #701 and #702.


----------



## ptr

After T:

Samazeuilh / Wallin

*Nominated*:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 32
Babbitt: All Set - 33
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 34
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 16
Dufourt: Erewhon - 16
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 34
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 7
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 31
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 44
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 17
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 40
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 34
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 19
Wallin: Das war schön - 29


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Ives Wallin

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 32
Babbitt: All Set - 33
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 34
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 16
Dufourt: Erewhon - 16
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 34
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 7
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 31
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Ives: Robert Browning Overture - 46
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 17
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: äPiano Sonata No. 1 - 40
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 34
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 19
Wallin: Das war schön - 30


----------



## Aecio

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture

Stenhammar/Ives


Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 32
Babbitt: All Set - 33
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 34
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 16
Dufourt: Erewhon - 16
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 34
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 7
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 31
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 17
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: äPiano Sonata No. 1 - 40
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 36
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 19
Wallin: Das war schön - 30


----------



## Albert7

Manual vote via iPhone. Please add two for Babbitt and one for Tosti.


----------



## mmsbls

I think it's a bit early for Albert's vote. 

After Aecio:

Stenhammar / Arriaga

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 33
Babbitt: All Set - 33
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 34
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 16
Dufourt: Erewhon - 16
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 34
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 7
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 31
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 17
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: äPiano Sonata No. 1 - 40
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 38
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 7
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 19
Wallin: Das war schön - 30


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls adding Alberts postponed vote:

eRikm / Busnois

*Nominated*:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 35
Babbitt: All Set - 33
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 35
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 16
Dufourt: Erewhon - 16
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 36
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 7
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 31
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 17
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: äPiano Sonata No. 1 - 40
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 38
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 8
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 19
Wallin: Das war schön - 308


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Busnois / Villa-Lobos

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 33
Babbitt: All Set - 35
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 37
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 16
Dufourt: Erewhon - 16
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 36
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 7
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 31
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 17
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: äPiano Sonata No. 1 - 40
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 38
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 8
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 20
Wallin: Das war schön - 30


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Hindemith / Babbitt

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 33
Babbitt: All Set - 36
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 37
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 16
Dufourt: Erewhon - 16
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 36
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 7
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 17
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 40
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 38
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 8
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 20
Wallin: Das war schön - 30


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Rach Wallin

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 33
Babbitt: All Set - 36
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 37
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 16
Dufourt: Erewhon - 16
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 36
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 7
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 17
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 42
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 38
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 8
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 20
Wallin: Das war schön - 31


----------



## Oskaar

After Mika

Dufourt + Arriaga

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 34
Babbitt: All Set - 36
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 37
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 16
Dufourt: Erewhon - 18
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 36
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 7
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 17
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 42
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 38
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 8
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 20
Wallin: Das war schön - 31


----------



## Aecio

After oskaar

Samazeuilh/Rachmaninov

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 34
Babbitt: All Set - 36
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 37
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 16
Dufourt: Erewhon - 18
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 36
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 7
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 17
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 43
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 19
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 38
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 8
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 20
Wallin: Das war schön - 31


----------



## Albert7

After Aecio

Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory / Babbitt: All Set

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 34
Babbitt: All Set - 37
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 37
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 16
Dufourt: Erewhon - 18
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 36
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 27
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 17
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 43
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 19
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 38
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 8
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 20
Wallin: Das war schön - 31


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After Albert7

Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra / Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 34
Babbitt: All Set - 37
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 37
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 16
Dufourt: Erewhon - 18
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 36
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 29
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 17
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 44
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 19
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 38
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 8
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 20
Wallin: Das war schön - 31


----------



## Trout

After BelCantoGuy:

Oliveros / Villa-Lobos

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 34
Babbitt: All Set - 37
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 37
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 16
Dufourt: Erewhon - 18
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 36
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 29
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 19
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 44
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 19
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 38
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 8
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 21
Wallin: Das war schön - 31


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Stenhammar / Samazeuilh

*Nominated*:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 34
Babbitt: All Set - 37
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 37
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 16
Dufourt: Erewhon - 18
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 36
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 29
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 19
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 44
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 40
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 8
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 21
Wallin: Das war schön - 31


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Rach Delius

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 34
Babbitt: All Set - 37
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 37
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 17
Dufourt: Erewhon - 18
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 36
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 29
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 19
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 46
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 40
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 8
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 21
Wallin: Das war schön - 31


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7
Brahms: Rinaldo - 2 - mmsbls
Balakirev: Tamara - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 34
Babbitt: All Set - 37
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 37
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 17
Dufourt: Erewhon - 18
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 36
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 9
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 29
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 19
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 46
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 40
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 8
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 21
Wallin: Das war schön - 31


----------



## Albert7

After mmsbls:

Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques / Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7
Brahms: Rinaldo - 2 - mmsbls
Balakirev: Tamara - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 34
Babbitt: All Set - 37
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 37
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 17
Dufourt: Erewhon - 18
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 38
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 29
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 19
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 46
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 40
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 8
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 21
Wallin: Das war schön - 31


----------



## Aecio

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1

Rachmaninov/Stenhammar

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7
Brahms: Rinaldo - 2 - mmsbls
Balakirev: Tamara - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 34
Babbitt: All Set - 37
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 37
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 17
Dufourt: Erewhon - 18
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 38
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 29
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 19
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 41
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 8
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 21
Wallin: Das war schön - 31


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Oliveros / Villa-Lobos

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7
Brahms: Rinaldo - 2 - mmsbls
Balakirev: Tamara - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 34
Babbitt: All Set - 37
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 37
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 17
Dufourt: Erewhon - 18
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 38
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 29
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 21
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 41
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 8
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 22
Wallin: Das war schön - 31


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After Trout:

Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra / Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7
Brahms: Rinaldo - 2 - mmsbls
Balakirev: Tamara - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 34
Babbitt: All Set - 37
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 37
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 17
Dufourt: Erewhon - 18
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 38
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 21
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 41
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 8
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 23
Wallin: Das war schön - 31


----------



## GioCar

After BCG

Balakirev (sec) / Arriaga

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7
Brahms: Rinaldo - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 35
Babbitt: All Set - 37
Balakirev: Tamara - 3
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 37
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 17
Dufourt: Erewhon - 18
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 38
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 21
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 41
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 8
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 23
Wallin: Das war schön - 31


----------



## Oskaar

After GioCar

Wallin / Balakirev

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7
Brahms: Rinaldo - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 35
Babbitt: All Set - 37
Balakirev: Tamara - 4
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 37
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 17
Dufourt: Erewhon - 18
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 38
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 21
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 41
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 8
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 23
Wallin: Das war schön - 33


----------



## Mika

After Oskaar

Stenhammar Delius

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7
Brahms: Rinaldo - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 35
Babbitt: All Set - 37
Balakirev: Tamara - 4
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 37
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 18
Dufourt: Erewhon - 18
Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 38
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 21
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 43
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 8
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 23
Wallin: Das war schön - 33


----------



## ptr

After Mika

eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn / Dufourt

*Nominated*:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7
Brahms: Rinaldo - 2 - mmsbls

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 35
Babbitt: All Set - 37
Balakirev: Tamara - 4
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 37
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 18
Dufourt: Erewhon - 19
eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 40
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 21
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 43
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 8
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 23
Wallin: Das war schön - 33


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Arriaga/Balakirev

*Nominated*:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7
Brahms: Rinaldo - 2 - mmsbls

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 37
Babbitt: All Set - 37
Balakirev: Tamara - 5
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 37
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 18
Dufourt: Erewhon - 19
eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 40
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 21
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 43
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 8
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 23
Wallin: Das war schön - 33


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Stenhammar / Tosti

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7
Brahms: Rinaldo - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 37
Babbitt: All Set - 37
Balakirev: Tamara - 5
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 37
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 18
Dufourt: Erewhon - 19
eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 40
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 21
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 45
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 9
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 23
Wallin: Das war schön - 33


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Stenhammer / Tosti

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7
Brahms: Rinaldo - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 37
Babbitt: All Set - 37
Balakirev: Tamara - 5
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 37
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 18
Dufourt: Erewhon - 19
*eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 40*
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 21
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
*Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 - 47*
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 10
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 23
Wallin: Das war schön - 33


----------



## PaulieGatto

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6

*Nominated*:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7
Brahms: Rinaldo - 2 - mmsbls

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 37
Babbitt: All Set - 37
Balakirev: Tamara - 5
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 37
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 18
Dufourt: Erewhon - 19
eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 40
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 21
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 10
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 23
Wallin: Das war schön - 33


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Oliveros / Villa-Lobos

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7
Brahms: Rinaldo - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 37
Babbitt: All Set - 37
Balakirev: Tamara - 5
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 37
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 18
Dufourt: Erewhon - 19
eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 40
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 23
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 10
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 24
Wallin: Das war schön - 33


----------



## ptr

After T:

Oliveros / Busnois

*Nominated*:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7
Brahms: Rinaldo - 2 - mmsbls

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 37
Babbitt: All Set - 37
Balakirev: Tamara - 5
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 38
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 18
Dufourt: Erewhon - 19
eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 40
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 25
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 10
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 24
Wallin: Das war schön - 33


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Erikm Wallin

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7
Brahms: Rinaldo - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 37
Babbitt: All Set - 37
Balakirev: Tamara - 5
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 38
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 18
Dufourt: Erewhon - 19
eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 42
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 25
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 10
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 24
Wallin: Das war schön - 34


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Medtner/Balakirev

The Medtner is a tricky nomination. The most famous piece of the Forgotten Melodies op.38 & 39, the Sonata Reminiscenza, has been enshrined long ago. I propose to nominate under the title Forgotten Melodies the rest of the op.38 + the op.39 and to leave the Sonata Reminiscenza apart.

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7
Brahms: Rinaldo - 2 - mmsbls
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 37
Babbitt: All Set - 37
Balakirev: Tamara - 6
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 38
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 18
Dufourt: Erewhon - 19
eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 42
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 25
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 10
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 24
Wallin: Das war schön - 34


----------



## Albert7

After Aecio

eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques / Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7
Brahms: Rinaldo - 2 - mmsbls
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 37
Babbitt: All Set - 37
Balakirev: Tamara - 6
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 38
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 19
Dufourt: Erewhon - 19
eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 44
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 25
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 10
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 24
Wallin: Das war schön - 34


----------



## ptr

After A7

Wallin / Medtner

*Nominated*:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7
Brahms: Rinaldo - 2 - mmsbls

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 37
Babbitt: All Set - 37
Balakirev: Tamara - 6
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 38
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 19
Dufourt: Erewhon - 19
eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 44
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 3
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 25
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 34
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 10
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 24
Wallin: Das war schön - 36


----------



## Oskaar

After Ptr

*Ropartz* / *Balakirev*

*Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7
Brahms: Rinaldo - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 37
Babbitt: All Set - 37
Balakirev: Tamara - 7
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 38
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 19
Dufourt: Erewhon - 19
eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 44
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 3
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 25
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 10
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 24
Wallin: Das war schön - 36*


----------



## Mika

After Oskaar

Wallin Babbitt

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7
Brahms: Rinaldo - 2 - mmsbls


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 37
Babbitt: All Set - 38
Balakirev: Tamara - 7
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 38
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 19
Dufourt: Erewhon - 19
eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 44
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 3
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 25
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 10
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 24
Wallin: Das war schön - 38


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

eRikm/Farrari/Lehn / Wallin

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7
Brahms: Rinaldo - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 37
Babbitt: All Set - 38
Balakirev: Tamara - 7
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 38
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 19
Dufourt: Erewhon - 19
* eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques - 46*
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 3
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 25
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 10
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 24
* Wallin: Das war schön - 39*


----------



## Cygnenoir

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques

New Board:

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7
Brahms: Rinaldo - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 37
Babbitt: All Set - 38
Balakirev: Tamara - 7
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 38
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 19
Dufourt: Erewhon - 19
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 3
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 25
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 10
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 24
Wallin: Das war schön - 39


----------



## Aecio

Arriaga/Balakirev

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7
Brahms: Rinaldo - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 39
Babbitt: All Set - 38
Balakirev: Tamara - 8
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 38
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 19
Dufourt: Erewhon - 19
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 3
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 25
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 10
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 24
Wallin: Das war schön - 39


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Arriaga / Tosti

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7
Brahms: Rinaldo - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 41
Babbitt: All Set - 38
Balakirev: Tamara - 8
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 38
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 19
Dufourt: Erewhon - 19
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 3
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 25
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 11
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 24
Wallin: Das war schön - 39


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Oliveros / Brahms

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 41
Babbitt: All Set - 38
Balakirev: Tamara - 8
Brahms: Rinaldo - 3
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 38
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 19
Dufourt: Erewhon - 19
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 3
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 27
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 11
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 24
Wallin: Das war schön - 39


----------



## Trout

Aecio said:


> The Medtner is a tricky nomination. The most famous piece of the Forgotten Melodies op.38 & 39, the Sonata Reminiscenza, has been enshrined long ago. I propose to nominate under the title Forgotten Melodies the rest of the op.38 + the op.39 and to leave the Sonata Reminiscenza apart.


An alternative to enshrining the _Forgotten Melodies_ excluding _Sonata Reminiscenza_ would be to change the initial enshrinment of the Sonata to include the _Forgotten Melodies_ set. Also, you specified the rest of opus 38 and 39, but does your nomination include his third cycle (opus 40)?


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Arriaga / Oliveros

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 43
Babbitt: All Set - 38
Balakirev: Tamara - 8
Brahms: Rinaldo - 3
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 38
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 19
Dufourt: Erewhon - 19
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 3
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 28
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 11
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 24
Wallin: Das war schön - 39


----------



## Mika

After PG

Arriaga / Delius

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 45
Babbitt: All Set - 38
Balakirev: Tamara - 8
Brahms: Rinaldo - 3
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 38
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 20
Dufourt: Erewhon - 19
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 3
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 28
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 11
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 24
Wallin: Das war schön - 39


----------



## Aecio

Dear Trout,

Do as you prefer, for me the sonata reminiscenza deserves to be set apart for its length, I have always felt that it doesn't fit with the other "small" pieces of the set. And I didn't knew there was a third cycle, the opus 40. I have the Hamelin CD at Hyperion and there are the op.38 & 39 on this CD, so thanks for improving my Medtner knowledge !


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Wallin / Medtner

*Nominated*:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 45
Babbitt: All Set - 38
Balakirev: Tamara - 8
Brahms: Rinaldo - 3
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 38
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 20
Dufourt: Erewhon - 19
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 4
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 28
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 11
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 24
Wallin: Das war schön - 41


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Balakirev/Arriaga

*Nominated*:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 46
Babbitt: All Set - 38
Balakirev: Tamara - 10
Brahms: Rinaldo - 3
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 38
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 20
Dufourt: Erewhon - 19
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 4
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 28
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 28
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 11
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 24
Wallin: Das war schön - 41


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Richter/Arriaga

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 47
Babbitt: All Set - 38
Balakirev: Tamara - 10
Brahms: Rinaldo - 3
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 38
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 20
Dufourt: Erewhon - 19
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 4
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 28
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 30
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 11
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 24
Wallin: Das war schön - 41


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Oliveros / Dufourt

*Nominated*:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 47
Babbitt: All Set - 38
Balakirev: Tamara - 10
Brahms: Rinaldo - 3
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 38
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 20
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 4
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 30
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 30
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 11
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 24
Wallin: Das war schön - 41


----------



## mmsbls

After ptr:

Tosti / Balakirev

Nominated:
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 47
Babbitt: All Set - 38
Balakirev: Tamara - 11
Brahms: Rinaldo - 3
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 38
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 20
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 4
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 30
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 30
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 13
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 24
Wallin: Das war schön - 41


----------



## Oskaar

After mmbls:

 Balakirev/ Bray (from nominated)

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #2 - 47
Babbitt: All Set - 38
Balakirev: Tamara - 13
Brahms: Rinaldo - 3
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 3
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 38
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 20
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 4
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 30
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 30
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 13
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 24
Wallin: Das war schön - 41


----------



## Aecio

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2


After Oskaar

Granados/Arriaga


Nominated:

Granados: Piano Trio - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:

Babbitt: All Set - 38
Balakirev: Tamara - 13
Brahms: Rinaldo - 3
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 3
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 38
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 20
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 4
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 30
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 30
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 13
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 24
Wallin: Das war schön - 41


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After Aecio

Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas / Brahms: Rinaldo

Nominated:

Granados: Piano Trio - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Babbitt: All Set - 38
Balakirev: Tamara - 13
Brahms: Rinaldo - 4
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 3
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 38
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 20
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 4
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 30
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 30
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 13
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 26
Wallin: Das war schön - 41


----------



## PaulieGatto

After BelCantoGuy:

Wallin / Medtner

Nominated:

Granados: Piano Trio - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Babbitt: All Set - 38
Balakirev: Tamara - 13
Brahms: Rinaldo - 4
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 3
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 38
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 20
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 5
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 30
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 30
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 13
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 26
Wallin: Das war schön - 43

I feel if this was brought up before the whole of Forgotten Melodies would have been included with that original listing. I mean, Vivaldi's Seasons was included with the collection it is in, despite its popularity and large size. If anything...could this be a retroactive change? I'll vote for it I do think it ought to be in there.


----------



## ptr

After PG:

Tosti / Granados (sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: All Set - 38
Balakirev: Tamara - 13
Brahms: Rinaldo - 4
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 3
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 38
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 20
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Granados: Piano Trio - 3
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 5
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 30
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 30
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 15
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 26
Wallin: Das war schön - 43


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Richter Wallin

Nominated:



Seconded:
Babbitt: All Set - 38
Balakirev: Tamara - 13
Brahms: Rinaldo - 4
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 3
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 38
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 20
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Granados: Piano Trio - 3
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 5
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 30
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 32
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 15
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 26
Wallin: Das war schön - 44


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Samazeuilh/Villalobos

Nominated:



Seconded:
Babbitt: All Set - 38
Balakirev: Tamara - 13
Brahms: Rinaldo - 4
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 3
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 38
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 20
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Granados: Piano Trio - 3
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 5
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 30
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 32
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 22
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 15
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 27
Wallin: Das war schön - 44


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Tosti / Balakirev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: All Set - 38
Balakirev: Tamara - 14
Brahms: Rinaldo - 4
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 3
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 38
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 20
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 10
Granados: Piano Trio - 3
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 5
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 30
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 32
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 22
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 16
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 27
Wallin: Das war schön - 44


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Samazeuilh / Gosfield

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: All Set - 38
Balakirev: Tamara - 14
Brahms: Rinaldo - 4
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 3
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 38
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 20
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 11
Granados: Piano Trio - 3
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 5
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 30
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 32
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 24
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 16
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 27
Wallin: Das war schön - 44


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Richter Delius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: All Set - 38
Balakirev: Tamara - 14
Brahms: Rinaldo - 4
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 3
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 38
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 21
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 11
Granados: Piano Trio - 3
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 5
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 30
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 34
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 24
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 16
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 27
Wallin: Das war schön - 44


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Balakirev/Samazeuilh

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: All Set - 38
Balakirev: Tamara - 16
Brahms: Rinaldo - 4
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 3
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 38
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 21
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 11
Granados: Piano Trio - 3
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 5
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 30
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 34
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 16
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 27
Wallin: Das war schön - 44


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Medtner / Wallin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: All Set - 38
Balakirev: Tamara - 16
Brahms: Rinaldo - 4
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 3
*Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 38*
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 21
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 11
Granados: Piano Trio - 3
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 7
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 30
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 34
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 16
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 27
*Wallin: Das war schön - 45*


----------



## PaulieGatto

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: All Set - 38
Balakirev: Tamara - 16
Brahms: Rinaldo - 4
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 3
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 38
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 21
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 11
Granados: Piano Trio - 3
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 7
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 30
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 34
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 16
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 27


----------



## Trout

PaulieGatto said:


> I feel if this was brought up before the whole of Forgotten Melodies would have been included with that original listing. I mean, Vivaldi's Seasons was included with the collection it is in, despite its popularity and large size. If anything...could this be a retroactive change? I'll vote for it I do think it ought to be in there.


I actually somewhat agree to make the retroactive change considering the _Sonata Reminiscenza_ is only around 13 minutes (which I had previously thought was much longer), but I am fine with either way. Also, the Vivaldi Four Seasons in the main list is simply The Four Seasons without the rest of his opus 8. We did, however, group Rachmaninoff's famous _Vocalise_ with the rest of his opus 34 songs, to name an example off the top of my head.


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Busnois / Oliveros

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: All Set - 38
Balakirev: Tamara - 16
Brahms: Rinaldo - 4
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 3
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 40
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 21
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 11
Granados: Piano Trio - 3
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 7
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 31
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 34
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 16
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 27


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Tosti / Balakirev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: All Set - 38
Balakirev: Tamara - 17
Brahms: Rinaldo - 4
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 3
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 40
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 21
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 11
Granados: Piano Trio - 3
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 7
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 31
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 34
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 18
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 27


----------



## GioCar

After mmsbls

Balakirev / Hindemith

Nominated:


Seconded:
Babbitt: All Set - 38
Balakirev: Tamara - 19
Brahms: Rinaldo - 4
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 3
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 40
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 21
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 11
Granados: Piano Trio - 3
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 7
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 31
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 34
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 18
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 27


----------



## ptr

Trout said:


> I actually somewhat agree to make the retroactive change considering the _Sonata Reminiscenza_ is only around 13 minutes (which I had previously thought was much longer), but I am fine with either way. Also, the Vivaldi Four Seasons in the main list is simply The Four Seasons without the rest of his opus 8. We did, however, group Rachmaninoff's famous _Vocalise_ with the rest of his opus 34 songs, to name an example off the top of my head.


I Think this is just a reality of music history, some work become bigger then their group Opus Number. I really think that we have to play this game work by work and decide what is the more important at each instance! Also I think its equally important that we keep an open mind for retro-active actions if there is some form of consensus about how to act (impossible?)
Remember, this is a fun and educational game, lets not paint ourself's into any impossible corner, having a slightly open ended approach will benefit us all!

/ptr


----------



## ptr

After JohnnyC

Medtner / Bussynose

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: All Set - 38
Balakirev: Tamara - 19
Brahms: Rinaldo - 4
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 3
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 41
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 21
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 11
Granados: Piano Trio - 3
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 9
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 31
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 34
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 18
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 27


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After ptr

Brahms: Rinaldo / Medtner: Forgotten melodies

Nominated:


Seconded:
Babbitt: All Set - 38
Balakirev: Tamara - 19
Brahms: Rinaldo - 6
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 3
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 41
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 21
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 11
Granados: Piano Trio - 3
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 10
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 31
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 34
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 18
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 27


----------



## Mika

After belcanto

Delius / Busnois

Nominated:


Seconded:
Babbitt: All Set - 38
Balakirev: Tamara - 19
Brahms: Rinaldo - 6
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 3
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 42
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 23
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 11
Granados: Piano Trio - 3
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 10
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 31
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 34
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 18
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 27


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Medtner/Busnois

Nominated:


Seconded:
Babbitt: All Set - 38
Balakirev: Tamara - 19
Brahms: Rinaldo - 6
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 3
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 43
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 23
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 11
Granados: Piano Trio - 3
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 12
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 31
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 34
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 18
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Busnois / Guerroro: Missa Super flumina Babylonis

Nominated:
Guerroro: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
*Babbitt: All Set - 38*
Balakirev: Tamara - 19
Brahms: Rinaldo - 6
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 3
*Busnois: Anthoni usque limina - 45*
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 23
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 11
Granados: Piano Trio - 3
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 12
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 31
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 34
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 18
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina

*Nominated*:
Guerroro: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: All Set - 38
Balakirev: Tamara - 19
Brahms: Rinaldo - 6
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 3
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 23
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 11
Granados: Piano Trio - 3
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 12
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 31
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 34
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 18
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 27

Well, I have no problem making this a retroactive change - last time everyone just voted on the sonata by itself, but now everyone will vote on the three opus pieces, which I hope all have enjoyed or will.


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Balakirev / Tosti

Nominated:
Guerroro: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Babbitt: All Set - 38
Balakirev: Tamara - 21
Brahms: Rinaldo - 6
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 3
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 23
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 11
Granados: Piano Trio - 3
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 12
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 31
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 34
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 19
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 27


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Granados / Guerroro

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: All Set - 38
Balakirev: Tamara - 21
Brahms: Rinaldo - 6
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 3
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 23
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 11
Granados: Piano Trio - 5
Guerroro: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 2
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 12
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 31
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 34
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 19
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 27


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Oliveros / Brahms

Nominated:


Seconded:
Babbitt: All Set - 38
Balakirev: Tamara - 21
Brahms: Rinaldo - 7
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 3
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 23
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 11
Granados: Piano Trio - 5
Guerroro: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 2
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 12
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 33
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 34
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 19
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 27


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Ropartz/Balakirev

Nominated:


Seconded:
Babbitt: All Set - 38
Balakirev: Tamara - 22
Brahms: Rinaldo - 7
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 3
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 23
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 11
Granados: Piano Trio - 5
Guerroro: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 2
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 12
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 33
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 34
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 38
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 19
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 27


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After Aecio

Granados: Piano Trio / Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio

Nominated:


Seconded:
Babbitt: All Set - 38
Balakirev: Tamara - 22
Brahms: Rinaldo - 7
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 3
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 23
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 11
Granados: Piano Trio - 7
Guerroro: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 2
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 12
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 33
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 34
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 38
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 20
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 27


----------



## Mika

After belcanto

Babbitt Gosfield

Nominated:


Seconded:
Babbitt: All Set - 40
Balakirev: Tamara - 22
Brahms: Rinaldo - 7
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 3
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 23
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 12
Granados: Piano Trio - 7
Guerroro: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 2
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 12
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 33
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 34
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 38
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 20
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 27


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Medtner/Granados

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: All Set - 40
Balakirev: Tamara - 22
Brahms: Rinaldo - 7
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 3
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 23
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 12
Granados: Piano Trio - 8
Guerroro: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 2
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 14
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 33
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 34
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 38
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 20
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 27


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Granados/Guerrero

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: All Set - 40
Balakirev: Tamara - 22
Brahms: Rinaldo - 7
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 3
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 23
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 12
Granados: Piano Trio - 10
Guerroro: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 3
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 14
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 33
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 34
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 38
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 20
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 27


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Babbitt Gosfield

Nominated:


Seconded:
Babbitt: All Set - 42
Balakirev: Tamara - 22
Brahms: Rinaldo - 7
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 3
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 23
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 13
Granados: Piano Trio - 10
Guerroro: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 3
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 14
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 33
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 34
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 38
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 20
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 27


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Balakirev/Guerroro

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: All Set - 42
Balakirev: Tamara - 24
Brahms: Rinaldo - 7
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 3
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 23
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 13
Granados: Piano Trio - 10
Guerroro: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 4
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 14
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 33
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 34
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 38
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 25
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 20
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 27


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Guerrero/Samazeuilh

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: All Set - 42
Balakirev: Tamara - 24
Brahms: Rinaldo - 7
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 3
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 23
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 13
Granados: Piano Trio - 10
Guerroro: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 6
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 14
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 33
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 34
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 38
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 26
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 20
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 27


----------



## Oskaar

After Aecio

*Babbitt*/*Delius*

*Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: All Set - 44
Balakirev: Tamara - 24
Brahms: Rinaldo - 7
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33**
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 24**
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 13
Granados: Piano Trio - 10
Guerroro: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 6
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 14
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 33
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 34
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 38
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 26
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 20
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 27*


----------



## Trout

After oskaar:

Oliveros / Brahms

Nominated:


Seconded:
Babbitt: All Set - 44
Balakirev: Tamara - 24
Brahms: Rinaldo - 8
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 24
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 13
Granados: Piano Trio - 10
Guerroro: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 6
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 15
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 14
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 35
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 34
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 38
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 26
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 20
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Balakirev / Hoffmann

Nominated:


Seconded:
Babbitt: All Set - 44
Balakirev: Tamara - 26
Brahms: Rinaldo - 8
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 24
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 13
Granados: Piano Trio - 10
Guerroro: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 6
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 14
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 35
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 34
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 38
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 26
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 20
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 27


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Balakirev / Tosti

Nominated:


Seconded:
Babbitt: All Set - 44
Balakirev: Tamara - 28
Brahms: Rinaldo - 8
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 24
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 13
Granados: Piano Trio - 10
Guerroro: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 6
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 14
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 35
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 34
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 38
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 26
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 21
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 27


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Delius / Oliveros

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: All Set - 44
Balakirev: Tamara - 28
Brahms: Rinaldo - 8
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 26
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 13
Granados: Piano Trio - 10
Guerroro: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 6
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 14
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 36
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 34
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 38
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 26
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 21
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 27


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Delius / Richter

Nominated:


Seconded:
Babbitt: All Set - 44
Balakirev: Tamara - 28
Brahms: Rinaldo - 8
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 28
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 13
Granados: Piano Trio - 10
Guerroro: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 6
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 14
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 36
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 35
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 38
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 26
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 21
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 27


----------



## Aecio

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set

Medtner/Babitt

Nominated:

Seconded:

Balakirev: Tamara - 28
Brahms: Rinaldo - 8
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 28
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 13
Granados: Piano Trio - 10
Guerroro: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 6
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 16
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 36
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 35
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 38
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 26
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 21
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 27[/QUOTE]


----------



## Albert7

After Mika

Babbitt: All Set / Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)

Nominated:


Seconded:
Babbitt: All Set - 46
Balakirev: Tamara - 28
Brahms: Rinaldo - 8
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 29
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 13
Granados: Piano Trio - 10
Guerroro: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 6
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 14
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 36
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 35
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 38
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 26
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 21
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 27


----------



## KenOC

Somebody in another forum points out that "Guerroro" is "Guerrero."


----------



## mmsbls

After Albert7 and thanks to "Somebody in another forum" and Ken for the heads up:

Brahms / Tosti

Nominated:


Seconded:
Babbitt: All Set - 46
Balakirev: Tamara - 28
Brahms: Rinaldo - 10
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 29
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 13
Granados: Piano Trio - 10
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 6
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 14
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 36
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 35
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 38
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 26
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 22
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Oliveros / Villa-Lobos

Nominated:


Seconded:
Babbitt: All Set - 46
Balakirev: Tamara - 28
Brahms: Rinaldo - 10
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 29
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 13
Granados: Piano Trio - 10
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 6
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 14
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 38
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 35
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 38
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 26
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 22
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 28


----------



## Trout

Hey Albert,

When voting after an enshrinement, can you copy the board posted directly after the enshrined list? You seem to keep dragging down the newly pantheonized pieces back into their mortal state... (e.g. Babbitt's _All Set_ above, from which you can reallocate your points).

Thanks.


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Oliveros / Villa-Lobos

Nominated:


Seconded:
Balakirev: Tamara - 28
Brahms: Rinaldo - 10
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 29
Dufourt: Erewhon - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 13
Granados: Piano Trio - 10
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 6
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 14
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 40
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 35
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 38
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 26
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 22
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 29


----------



## ptr

After T:

Samazeuilh / Dufourt

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Balakirev: Tamara - 28
Brahms: Rinaldo - 10
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 29
Dufourt: Erewhon - 21
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 13
Granados: Piano Trio - 10
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 6
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 14
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 40
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 35
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 38
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 28
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 22
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 29


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Oliveros / Brahms

Nominated:


Seconded:
Balakirev: Tamara - 28
Brahms: Rinaldo - 11
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 29
Dufourt: Erewhon - 21
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 13
Granados: Piano Trio - 10
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 6
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 14
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 42
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 35
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 38
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 28
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 22
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 29


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Ropartz Delius

Nominated:


Seconded:
Balakirev: Tamara - 28
Brahms: Rinaldo - 11
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 30
Dufourt: Erewhon - 21
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 13
Granados: Piano Trio - 10
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 6
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 14
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 42
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 35
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 40
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 28
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 22
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 29


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Oliveros / Tosti

Nominated:


Seconded:
Balakirev: Tamara - 28
Brahms: Rinaldo - 11
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 30
Dufourt: Erewhon - 21
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 13
Granados: Piano Trio - 10
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 6
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 14
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 44
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 35
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 40
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 28
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 23
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 29


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After PaulieGatto:

Brahms: Rinaldo / Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio

Nominated:


Seconded:
Balakirev: Tamara - 28
Brahms: Rinaldo - 13
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 30
Dufourt: Erewhon - 21
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 13
Granados: Piano Trio - 10
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 6
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 14
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 44
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 35
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 40
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 28
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 24
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 29


----------



## ptr

After the Former ruler of Utah:

Gosfield / Oliveros

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Balakirev: Tamara - 28
Brahms: Rinaldo - 13
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 30
Dufourt: Erewhon - 21
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 10
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 6
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 14
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 45
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 35
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 40
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 28
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 24
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 29


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Guerrero/Samazeuilh

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Balakirev: Tamara - 28
Brahms: Rinaldo - 13
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 30
Dufourt: Erewhon - 21
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 10
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 8
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 14
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 45
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 35
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 40
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 29
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 24
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 29


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Guerrero / Medtner

Nominated:


Seconded:
Balakirev: Tamara - 28
Brahms: Rinaldo - 13
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 30
Dufourt: Erewhon - 21
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 10
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 15
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 45
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 35
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 40
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 29
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 24
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 29


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Oliveros / Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Tamara - 28
Brahms: Rinaldo - 14
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 30
Dufourt: Erewhon - 21
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 10
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 15
*Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation - 47*
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 35
*Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 40*
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 29
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 24
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 29


----------



## Trout

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Tamara - 28
Brahms: Rinaldo - 14
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 30
Dufourt: Erewhon - 21
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 10
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 35
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 40
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 29
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 24
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 29


----------



## ptr

after Trout

Guerrero/Dufourt

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Balakirev: Tamara - 28
Brahms: Rinaldo - 14
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 30
Dufourt: Erewhon - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 10
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 12
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 35
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 40
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 29
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 24
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 29


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Delius Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Tamara - 28
Brahms: Rinaldo - 15
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 32
Dufourt: Erewhon - 21
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 10
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 35
Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor - 40
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 29
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 24
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 29


----------



## Aecio

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor

Ropartz/Hindemith


Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Tamara - 28
Brahms: Rinaldo - 15
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 32
Dufourt: Erewhon - 21
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 10
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 35
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 29
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 24
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 29


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After Aecio

Granados: Piano Trio / Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Tamara - 28
Brahms: Rinaldo - 15
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 32
Dufourt: Erewhon - 21
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 12
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 35
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 29
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 24
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 30


----------



## Oskaar

After BelCantoGuy

Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas/Balakirev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Tamara - 29
Brahms: Rinaldo - 15
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 32
Dufourt: Erewhon - 21
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 12
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 35
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 29
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 24
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 32


----------



## mmsbls

After oskaar:

Balakirev / Tosti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Tamara - 31
Brahms: Rinaldo - 15
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 32
Dufourt: Erewhon - 21
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 12
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 35
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 29
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 25
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 32


----------



## GioCar

After mmsbls:

Castelnuovo-Tedesco / Balakirev

Nominated:

Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Balakirev: Tamara - 32
Brahms: Rinaldo - 15
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 32
Dufourt: Erewhon - 21
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 12
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 35
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 29
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 25
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 32


----------



## ptr

After GC:

Castelnuovo-Tedesco / Samazeuilh

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Balakirev: Tamara - 32
Brahms: Rinaldo - 15
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 32
Dufourt: Erewhon - 21
Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 4
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 12
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 35
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 25
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 32


----------



## PaulieGatto

After ptr:

Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile / Richter

Nominated:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Balakirev: Tamara - 32
Brahms: Rinaldo - 15
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 32
Dufourt: Erewhon - 21
Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 4
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 12
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 10
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 25
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 32 

If only Barraqué was able to complete that cycle. The two pieces will be good to nominate I feel.


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto (and adding in ptr's vote of Guerrero/Dufourt):

Eberl / Cherubini

Nominated:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 2 - PaulieGatto
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 1 - Trout
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Balakirev: Tamara - 32
Brahms: Rinaldo - 15
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 32
Dufourt: Erewhon - 22
Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 4
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 12
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 12
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 25
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 32


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Richter Brahms

Nominated:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 2 - PaulieGatto
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 1 - Trout
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Balakirev: Tamara - 32
Brahms: Rinaldo - 16
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 32
Dufourt: Erewhon - 22
Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 4
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 12
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 12
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 38
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 25
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 32


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Revueltas/CT

Nominated:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 2 - PaulieGatto
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 1 - Trout
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 2 - Trout
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Balakirev: Tamara - 32
Brahms: Rinaldo - 16
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 32
Dufourt: Erewhon - 22
Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 12
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 12
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 38
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 25
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 32


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Richter / Brahms

Nominated:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 2 - PaulieGatto
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 1 - Trout
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 2 - Trout
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Balakirev: Tamara - 32
Brahms: Rinaldo - 17
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 32
Dufourt: Erewhon - 22
Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 12
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 12
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 40
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 25
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 32


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Tosti / Cherubini

Nominated:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 2 - PaulieGatto
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 2 - Trout
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Balakirev: Tamara - 32
Brahms: Rinaldo - 17
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 2
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 32
Dufourt: Erewhon - 22
Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 12
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 12
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 15
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 40
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 27
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 32


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Revueltas (sec) / Guerrero

*Nominated*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 2 - PaulieGatto
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Balakirev: Tamara - 32
Brahms: Rinaldo - 17
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 2
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 32
Dufourt: Erewhon - 22
Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 12
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 15
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 4
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 40
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 27
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 32


----------



## GioCar

I am in a small village in the Alps, with a poor internet connection and a limited amount of bytes...
No way to listen to all those news. 


after ptr (and maybe fixing his votes.. - was it Revueltas / Guerrero?)

Hindemith / Balakirev

Nominated:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 2 - PaulieGatto
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Balakirev: Tamara - 33
Brahms: Rinaldo - 17
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 2
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 32
Dufourt: Erewhon - 22
Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 12
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 37
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 15
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 4
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 40
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 27
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 32


----------



## Mika

after GioCar

Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 / Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16

*Nominated:*
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 2 - PaulieGatto
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 2 - Trout
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 1 - Mika
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Balakirev: Tamara - 33
Brahms: Rinaldo - 17
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 2
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 32
Dufourt: Erewhon - 22
Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 12
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 37
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 15
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 4
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 40
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 27
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 32


----------



## ptr

Grazie G. ..don't know why my copy/paste don't work today, blame it on Win10... 

/ptr


----------



## Aecio

After Mika


Nielsen/Balakirev

Nominated:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 2 - PaulieGatto
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 2 - Trout
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Balakirev: Tamara - 34
Brahms: Rinaldo - 17
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 2
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 32
Dufourt: Erewhon - 22
Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 12
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 37
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 15
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 3
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 4
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 40
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 27
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 32


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio: 

Balakirev / Cherubini

Nominated:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 2 - PaulieGatto
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 2 - Trout
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Balakirev: Tamara - 36
Brahms: Rinaldo - 17
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 3
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 32
Dufourt: Erewhon - 22
Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 12
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 37
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 15
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 3
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 4
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 40
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 27
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 32


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Revueltas / Brahms

Nominated:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 2 - PaulieGatto
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 2 - Trout
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Balakirev: Tamara - 36
Brahms: Rinaldo - 18
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 3
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 32
Dufourt: Erewhon - 22
Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 12
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 37
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 15
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 3
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 6
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 40
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 27
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 32


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Richter / Granados

Nominated:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 2 - PaulieGatto
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 2 - Trout
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Balakirev: Tamara - 36
Brahms: Rinaldo - 18
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 3
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 32
Dufourt: Erewhon - 22
Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 13
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 37
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 15
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 3
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 6
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 42
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 27
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 32


----------



## ptr

After PaulieGatto:

Revueltas / Barraqué

*Nominated*:
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 2 - Trout
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 3
Balakirev: Tamara - 36
Brahms: Rinaldo - 18
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 3
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 32
Dufourt: Erewhon - 22
Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 13
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 37
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 15
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 3
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 8
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 42
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 27
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 32


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Nielsen Richter

Nominated:
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 2 - Trout
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 3
Balakirev: Tamara - 36
Brahms: Rinaldo - 18
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 3
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 32
Dufourt: Erewhon - 22
Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 13
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 37
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 15
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 5
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 8
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 43
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 27
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 32


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Revuetas/Balakirev

Nominated:
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 2 - Trout
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 3
Balakirev: Tamara - 37
Brahms: Rinaldo - 18
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 3
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 32
Dufourt: Erewhon - 22
Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 13
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 37
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 15
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 5
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 10
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 43
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 27
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 32


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Brahms / Tosti

Nominated:
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 2 - Trout
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 3
Balakirev: Tamara - 37
Brahms: Rinaldo - 20
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 33
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 3
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 32
Dufourt: Erewhon - 22
Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 13
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 37
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 15
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 5
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 10
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 43
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 28
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 32


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Bray Delius

Nominated:
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 2 - Trout
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 3
Balakirev: Tamara - 37
Brahms: Rinaldo - 20
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 35
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 3
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 33
Dufourt: Erewhon - 22
Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 13
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 37
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 15
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 5
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 10
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 43
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 28
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 32


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Nielsen / Janne (sec)

*Nominated*:
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 3
Balakirev: Tamara - 37
Brahms: Rinaldo - 20
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 35
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 3
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 33
Dufourt: Erewhon - 22
Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 13
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 37
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 15
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 7
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 10
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 43
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 3
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 28
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 32


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

CT/Medtner

*Nominated*:
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 3
Balakirev: Tamara - 37
Brahms: Rinaldo - 20
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 35
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 3
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 33
Dufourt: Erewhon - 22
Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 7
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 13
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 37
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 7
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 10
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 43
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 3
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 28
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 32


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Nielsen / CT

Nominated:
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 3
Balakirev: Tamara - 37
Brahms: Rinaldo - 20
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 35
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 8
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 3
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 33
Dufourt: Erewhon - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 13
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 37
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 9
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 10
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 43
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 3
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 28
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 32


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After Giocar

Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 / Brahms: Rinaldo

Nominated:
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 3
Balakirev: Tamara - 37
Brahms: Rinaldo - 21
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 35
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 8
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 3
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 33
Dufourt: Erewhon - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 13
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 37
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 11
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 10
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 43
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 3
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 28
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 32


----------



## mmsbls

After BelCantoGuy:

Tosti / Cherubini

Nominated:
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 3
Balakirev: Tamara - 37
Brahms: Rinaldo - 21
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 35
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 8
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 4
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 33
Dufourt: Erewhon - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 13
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 37
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 11
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 10
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 43
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 3
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 30
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 32


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Revueltas / Villa-Lobos

Nominated:
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 3
Balakirev: Tamara - 37
Brahms: Rinaldo - 21
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 35
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 8
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 4
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 33
Dufourt: Erewhon - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 13
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 37
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 11
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 12
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 43
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 3
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 30
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 33


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Sibelius / Eberl

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 3
Balakirev: Tamara - 37
Brahms: Rinaldo - 21
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 35
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 8
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 4
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 33
Dufourt: Erewhon - 22
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 3
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 13
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 37
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 11
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 12
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 43
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 5
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 30
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 33


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Sibelius / Bray

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 3
Balakirev: Tamara - 37
Brahms: Rinaldo - 21
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 36
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 8
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 4
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 33
Dufourt: Erewhon - 22
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 3
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 13
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 37
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 11
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 12
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 43
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 7
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 30
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 33


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Revueltas/Cherubini

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 3
Balakirev: Tamara - 37
Brahms: Rinaldo - 21
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 36
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 8
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 5
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 33
Dufourt: Erewhon - 22
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 3
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 13
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 37
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 11
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 43
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 7
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 30
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 33


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Balakirev / Cherubini

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 3
Balakirev: Tamara - 39
Brahms: Rinaldo - 21
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 36
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 8
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 6
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 33
Dufourt: Erewhon - 22
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 3
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 13
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 37
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 11
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 43
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 7
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 30
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 33


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Eberl / Brahms

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 3
Balakirev: Tamara - 39
Brahms: Rinaldo - 22
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 36
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 8
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 6
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 33
Dufourt: Erewhon - 22
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 13
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 37
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 11
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 43
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 7
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 30
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 33


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Richter Nielsen

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 3
Balakirev: Tamara - 39
Brahms: Rinaldo - 22
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 36
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 8
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 6
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 33
Dufourt: Erewhon - 22
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 13
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 37
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 12
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 45
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 7
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 30
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 33


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Barraqué/Newcastle-German

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Balakirev: Tamara - 39
Brahms: Rinaldo - 22
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 36
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 6
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 33
Dufourt: Erewhon - 22
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 13
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 37
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 12
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 45
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 7
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 30
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 33


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Dufourt / Sibelius

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Balakirev: Tamara - 39
Brahms: Rinaldo - 22
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 36
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 6
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 33
Dufourt: Erewhon - 24
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 13
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 13
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 37
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 12
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 45
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 8
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 30
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 33


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Nielsen/Guerrero

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Balakirev: Tamara - 39
Brahms: Rinaldo - 22
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 36
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 6
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 33
Dufourt: Erewhon - 24
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 13
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 14
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 37
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 14
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 45
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 8
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 30
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 33


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After Aecio

Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio / Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Balakirev: Tamara - 39
Brahms: Rinaldo - 22
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 36
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 6
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 33
Dufourt: Erewhon - 24
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 13
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 14
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 37
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 15
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 14
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 45
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 8
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 32
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 33


----------



## PaulieGatto

After BelCantoguy:

Guerrero / Richter

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
*Balakirev: Tamara - 39*
Brahms: Rinaldo - 22
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 36
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 6
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 33
Dufourt: Erewhon - 24
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 13
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 37
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 15
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 14
*Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed - 46*
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 8
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 32
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 33


----------



## PaulieGatto

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Balakirev: Tamara - 39
Brahms: Rinaldo - 22
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 36
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 6
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 33
Dufourt: Erewhon - 24
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 13
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 37
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 15
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 14
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 8
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 32
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 33


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Revueltas / Cherubini

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Balakirev: Tamara - 39
Brahms: Rinaldo - 22
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 36
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 7
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 33
Dufourt: Erewhon - 24
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 13
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 37
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 15
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 16
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 8
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 32
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 33


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Tosti / Brahms

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Balakirev: Tamara - 39
Brahms: Rinaldo - 23
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 36
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 7
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 33
Dufourt: Erewhon - 24
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 13
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 37
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 15
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 16
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 8
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 34
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 33


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Balakirev / Nielsen

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Balakirev: Tamara - 41
Brahms: Rinaldo - 23
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 36
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 7
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 33
Dufourt: Erewhon - 24
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 13
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 37
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 16
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 16
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 8
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 34
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 33


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Balakirev / Sibelius

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Balakirev: Tamara - 43
Brahms: Rinaldo - 23
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 36
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 7
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 33
Dufourt: Erewhon - 24
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 13
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 37
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 16
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 16
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 9
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 34
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 33


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Nielsen / Delius

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Balakirev: Tamara - 43
Brahms: Rinaldo - 23
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 36
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 7
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 24
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 13
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 37
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 18
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 16
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 9
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 34
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 33


----------



## Aecio

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara

Granados/Balakirev


Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 23
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 36
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 7
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 24
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 15
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 37
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 18
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 16
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 9
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 34
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 33


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Brahms / Cherubini

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 25
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 36
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 8
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 24
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 15
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 37
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 18
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 16
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 9
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 34
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 33


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Hindemith Sibelius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 25
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 36
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 8
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 24
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 15
Granados: Piano Trio - 15
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 39
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 18
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 16
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 10
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 34
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 33


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Revueltas / Gosfield

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 25
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 36
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 8
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 24
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 15
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 39
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 18
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 18
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 10
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 34
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 33


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Hindemith/Eberl

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 25
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 36
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 8
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 24
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 6
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 15
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 41
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 18
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 18
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 10
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 34
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 33


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Hindemith / Eberl

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 25
*Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 36*
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 8
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 24
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 7
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 15
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
*Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - 43*
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 18
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 18
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 10
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 34
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 33


----------



## PaulieGatto

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 25
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 36
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 8
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 24
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 7
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 15
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 18
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 18
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 10
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 34
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 33


----------



## Mika

After PG

Higdon Bray

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 25
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 37
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 8
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 24
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 7
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 15
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 18
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 18
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 10
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 34
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 33


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Brahms / Cherubini

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 27
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 37
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 24
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 7
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 15
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 18
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 18
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 10
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 34
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 33


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Eberl / Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 28
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 37
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 24
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 9
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 15
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 18
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 18
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 10
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 34
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 33


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Medtner / Dufourt

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 28
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 37
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 25
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 9
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 15
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 18
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 18
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 10
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 34
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 33


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After ptr:

Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 / Brahms: Rinaldo

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 29
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 37
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 25
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 9
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 15
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 20
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 18
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 10
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 34
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 33


----------



## Aecio

After BelCantoGuy

Revuetas/Eberl

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 29
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 37
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 25
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 10
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 15
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 20
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 20
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 10
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 34
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 33


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Revueltas / Villa-Lobos

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 29
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 37
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 9
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 25
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 10
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 15
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 20
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 22
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 10
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 34
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 34


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Tosti / Cherubini

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 29
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 37
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 10
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 25
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 10
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 15
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 33
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 20
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 22
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 10
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 36
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 34


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Sibelius Higdon

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 29
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 37
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 10
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 25
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 10
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 15
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 16
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 20
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 22
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 12
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 36
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 34


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Guerrero / Nielsen

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 29
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 37
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 10
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 25
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 10
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 15
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 18
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 21
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 22
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 12
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 36
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 34


----------



## PaulieGatto

After ptr:

Tosti / Cherubini

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 29
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 37
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 11
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 25
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 10
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 15
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 18
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 21
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 22
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 12
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 38
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 34


----------



## GioCar

After PG

Sibelius / Villa-Lobos

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 29
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 37
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 11
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 25
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 10
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 15
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 18
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 21
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 22
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 38
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 35


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Nielsen/Guerrero

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 29
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 37
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 11
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 25
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 10
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 15
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 19
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 23
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 22
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 38
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 35


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Brahms / Cherubini

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 31
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 37
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 25
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 10
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 15
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 19
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 23
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 22
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 38
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 35


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Eberl / Brahms

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 32
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 37
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 25
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 12
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 15
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 19
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 23
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 22
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 30
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 38
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 35


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Revueltas / Samazeuilh

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 32
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 37
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 25
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 12
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 15
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 19
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 23
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 24
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 31
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 38
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 35


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Brahms Bray

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 34
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 38
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 25
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 12
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 15
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 19
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 23
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 24
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 31
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 38
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 35


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Revueltas/CT

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 34
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 38
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 10
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 25
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 12
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 15
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 19
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 23
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 26
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 31
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 38
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 35


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Eberl / Brahms

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 35
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 38
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 10
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 25
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 14
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 15
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 19
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 23
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 26
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 31
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 38
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 35


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Bray / Dufourt

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 35
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 40
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 10
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 26
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 14
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 15
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 19
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 23
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 26
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 31
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 38
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 35


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Brahms / Nielsen 

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 37
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 40
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 10
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 26
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 14
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 15
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 19
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 24
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 26
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 31
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 38
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 35


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Nielsen / Granados

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 37
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 40
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 10
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 26
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 14
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 16
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 19
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 26
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 26
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 31
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 38
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 35


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Sgambati / Nielsen

Nominated:

Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 37
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 40
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 10
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 26
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 14
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 16
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 19
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 27
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 26
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 31
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 38
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 35


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Bray Nielsen

Nominated:

Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 37
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 42
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 10
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 26
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 14
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 16
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 19
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 28
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 26
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 31
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 38
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 35


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Guerrero/Nielsen

Nominated:

Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 37
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 42
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 10
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 26
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 14
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 16
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 21
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 29
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 26
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 31
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 38
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 35


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After Aecio

Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 / Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio

Nominated:

Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 37
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 42
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 10
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 26
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 14
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 16
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 21
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 31
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 26
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 31
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 39
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 35


----------



## PaulieGatto

After BelCantoGuy:

Bray / Castelnuovo-Tedesco

Nominated:

Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 37
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 44
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 11
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 26
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 14
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 16
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 21
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 31
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 26
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 31
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 14
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 39
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 35


----------



## GioCar

After PG

Sibelius / Dufourt

Nominated:

Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 2 - GioCar


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 37
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 44
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 11
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 27
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 14
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 16
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 21
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 31
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 26
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 31
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 16
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 39
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 35


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Delius Bray

Nominated:

Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 2 - GioCar


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 37
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 45
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 11
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 36
Dufourt: Erewhon - 27
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 14
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 16
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 21
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 31
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 26
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 31
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 16
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 39
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 35


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Delius / V-L

Nominated:

Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 2 - GioCar


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 37
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 45
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 11
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 38
Dufourt: Erewhon - 27
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 14
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 16
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 21
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 31
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 26
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 31
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 16
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 39
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 36


----------



## Aecio

Samazeuilh/Brahms

Nominated:

Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 2 - GioCar


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 38
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 45
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 11
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 38
Dufourt: Erewhon - 27
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 14
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 16
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 21
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 31
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 26
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 16
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 39
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 36


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Granados / Guerrero

Nominated:

Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 2 - GioCar


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 38
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 45
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 11
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 12
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 38
Dufourt: Erewhon - 27
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 14
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 18
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 22
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 31
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 26
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 16
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 39
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 36


----------



## GioCar

After PaulieGatto

Cherubini / Castenuovo-Tedesco

Nominated:

Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 38
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 45
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 12
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 14
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 38
Dufourt: Erewhon - 27
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 14
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 18
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 22
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 31
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 26
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 16
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 39
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 36


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After GC
Sibelius / Tosti
Nominated:

Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 38
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 45
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 12
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 14
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 38
Dufourt: Erewhon - 27
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 14
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 18
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 22
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 31
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 26
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 18
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 40
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 36


----------



## Mika

After MS

Sibelius / Bray

Nominated:

Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 38
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 46
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 12
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 14
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 38
Dufourt: Erewhon - 27
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 14
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 18
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 22
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 31
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 26
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 40
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 36


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Nielsen/Cherubini

Nominated:

Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 38
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 46
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 12
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 15
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 38
Dufourt: Erewhon - 27
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 14
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 16
Granados: Piano Trio - 18
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 22
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 33
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 26
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 40
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 36


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Gosfield/Sgambati (sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 38
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 46
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 12
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 15
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 38
Dufourt: Erewhon - 27
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 14
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 18
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 22
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 33
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 26
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 3
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 20
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 40
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 36


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After ptr

Brahms: Rinaldo / Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51

Nominated:



Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 40
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 46
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 12
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 15
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 38
Dufourt: Erewhon - 27
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 14
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 18
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 22
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 33
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 26
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 3
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 21
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 40
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 36


----------



## Mika

After belcantoguy

Delius Bray

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 40
*Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 47*
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 12
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 15
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 40
Dufourt: Erewhon - 27
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 14
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 18
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 22
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 33
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 26
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 3
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 21
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 40
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 36


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Delius / Nielsen

Nominated:



Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 40
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 47
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 12
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 15
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 42
Dufourt: Erewhon - 27
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 14
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 18
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 22
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 34
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 26
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 3
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 21
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 40
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 36


----------



## Aecio

After MoonlightSonata

Granados/Guerrero

Nominated:



Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 40
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 47
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 12
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 15
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 42
Dufourt: Erewhon - 27
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 14
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 20
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 34
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 26
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 3
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 21
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 40
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 36


----------



## Mika

Bray made it already, someone to help me out? Meanwhile some more votes:

After Aecio

Nielsen Brahms

Nominated:



Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 41
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness - 47
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 12
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 15
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 42
Dufourt: Erewhon - 27
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 14
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 20
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 36
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 26
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 3
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 21
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 40
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 36


----------



## GioCar

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness

After Mika

Sibelius / Dufourt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 41
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 12
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 15
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 42
Dufourt: Erewhon - 28
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 14
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 20
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 36
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 26
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 3
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 23
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 40
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 36


----------



## Trout

After GioCar:

Revueltas / Eberl

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 41
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 12
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 15
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 42
Dufourt: Erewhon - 28
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 15
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 20
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 36
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 28
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 3
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 23
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 40
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 36


----------



## ptr

After Trout

Sgambati / Dufourt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 41
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 12
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 15
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 42
Dufourt: Erewhon - 29
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 15
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 20
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 23
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 36
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 28
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 5
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 23
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 40
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 36


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
VL / Guerrero
Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 41
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 12
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 15
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 42
Dufourt: Erewhon - 29
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 15
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 20
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 36
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 28
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 5
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 23
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 40
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 38


----------



## Aecio

Nielsen/Sgambati

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 41
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 12
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 15
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 42
Dufourt: Erewhon - 29
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 15
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 20
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 38
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 28
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 6
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 23
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 40
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 38


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Delius / Sgambati

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 41
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 12
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 15
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 44
Dufourt: Erewhon - 29
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 15
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 20
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 38
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 28
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 7
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 23
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 40
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 38


----------



## Mika

After PG

Delius / Sgambati

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 41
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 12
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 15
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 46
Dufourt: Erewhon - 29
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 15
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 20
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 38
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 28
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 8
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 23
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 40
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 38


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Revueltas / Nielsen

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 41
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 12
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 15
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 46
Dufourt: Erewhon - 29
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 15
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 20
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 39
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 30
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 8
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 23
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 40
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 38


----------



## mmsbls

After ptr:

Brahms / Cherubini

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 43
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 12
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 46
Dufourt: Erewhon - 29
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 15
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 20
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 39
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 30
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 8
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 23
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 40
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 38


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After mmsbls
Granados / Brahms

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 44
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 12
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 46
Dufourt: Erewhon - 29
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 15
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 22
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 39
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 30
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 8
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 23
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 40
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 38


----------



## Aecio

After MS

Revueltas/CT

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 44
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 13
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 46
Dufourt: Erewhon - 29
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 15
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 22
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 39
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 32
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 8
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 23
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 40
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 38


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Delius Sibelius

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 44
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 13
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 48
Dufourt: Erewhon - 29
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 15
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 22
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 39
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 32
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 8
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 24
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 40
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 38


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Sibelius / Dufourt


Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 5
Brahms: Rinaldo - 44
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 13
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 48
Dufourt: Erewhon - 30
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 15
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 22
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 24
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 39
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 32
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 8
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 26
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 40
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 38


----------



## ptr

After MS

Guerrero / Barraqué

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Brahms: Rinaldo - 44
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 13
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 48
Dufourt: Erewhon - 30
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 15
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 22
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 26
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 39
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 32
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 8
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 26
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 40
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 38


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Guerrero / Eberl

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Brahms: Rinaldo - 44
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 13
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 16
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 48
Dufourt: Erewhon - 30
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 16
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 22
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 39
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 32
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 8
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 26
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 40
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 38


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Cherubini / Revueltas

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Brahms: Rinaldo - 44
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 13
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 18
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 48
Dufourt: Erewhon - 30
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 16
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 22
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 39
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 33
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 8
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 26
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 40
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 38


----------



## ptr

After T:

Nielsen / Dufourt

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Brahms: Rinaldo - 44
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 13
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 18
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 48
Dufourt: Erewhon - 31
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 16
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 22
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 41
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 33
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 8
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 26
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 40
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 38


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Delius Nielsen

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Brahms: Rinaldo - 44
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 13
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 18
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 50
Dufourt: Erewhon - 31
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 16
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 22
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 42
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 33
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 8
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 26
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 40
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 38


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Tosti / Cherubini

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Brahms: Rinaldo - 44
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 13
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 19
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time) - 50
Dufourt: Erewhon - 31
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 16
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 22
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 42
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 33
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 8
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 26
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 42
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 38


----------



## Aecio

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)

After mmsbls

Medtner/Delius

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Brahms: Rinaldo - 44
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 13
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 19
Dufourt: Erewhon - 31
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 16
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 22
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 20
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 42
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 33
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 8
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 26
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 42
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 38


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Sgambati / Nielsen

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Brahms: Rinaldo - 44
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 13
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 19
Dufourt: Erewhon - 31
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 16
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 22
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 20
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 43
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 33
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 10
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 26
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 42
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 38


----------



## Trout

After GioCar:

Brahms / Cherubini

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Brahms: Rinaldo - 46
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 13
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 20
Dufourt: Erewhon - 31
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 16
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 22
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 20
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 43
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 33
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 10
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 26
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 42
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 38


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Brahms / Sibelius

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Brahms: Rinaldo - 48
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 13
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 20
Dufourt: Erewhon - 31
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 16
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 22
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 20
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 43
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 33
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 10
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 27
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 42
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 38


----------



## Aecio

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo

After Mika

Cherubini/Brahms

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 13
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 22
Dufourt: Erewhon - 31
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 16
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 22
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 20
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 43
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 33
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 10
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 27
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 42
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 38


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Nielsen / Medtner

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 13
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 22
Dufourt: Erewhon - 31
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 16
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 22
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 21
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 45
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 33
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 10
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 27
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 42
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 38


----------



## Mika

After PG

Nielsen / Higdon

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 13
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 22
Dufourt: Erewhon - 31
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 16
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 22
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 21
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 47
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 33
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 10
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 27
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 42
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 38


----------



## Aecio

Afer Mika

Granados/CT

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 14
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 22
Dufourt: Erewhon - 31
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 16
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 24
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 21
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 47
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 33
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 10
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 27
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 42
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 38


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Eberl / Revueltas

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 14
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 22
Dufourt: Erewhon - 31
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 18
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 24
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 21
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 47
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 34
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 10
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 27
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 42
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 38


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Granados / Sibelius

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 14
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 22
Dufourt: Erewhon - 31
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 18
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 26
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 21
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 47
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 34
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 10
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 28
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 42
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 38


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Reich: Clapping Music / Sibelius

Nominated:
Reich: Clapping Music - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 14
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 22
Dufourt: Erewhon - 31
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 18
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 26
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 21
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 47
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 34
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 10
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 29
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 42
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 38


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Dufourt / Reich: Clapping Music (Sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 14
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 22
Dufourt: Erewhon - 33
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 18
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 26
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 21
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 47
Reich: Clapping Music - 3
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 34
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 10
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 29
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 42
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 38


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Reich / Sibelius

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 14
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 22
Dufourt: Erewhon - 33
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 18
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 26
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 21
Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16 - 47
Reich: Clapping Music - 5
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 34
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 10
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 30
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 42
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 38


----------



## Aecio

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16

Nielsen/CT

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 15
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 22
Dufourt: Erewhon - 33
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 18
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 26
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 21
Reich: Clapping Music - 5
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 34
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 10
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 30
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 42
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 38


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Tosti / Cherubini

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 15
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 23
Dufourt: Erewhon - 33
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 18
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 26
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 21
Reich: Clapping Music - 5
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 34
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 10
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 30
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 44
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 38


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Reich / Revueltas

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 15
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 23
Dufourt: Erewhon - 33
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 18
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 26
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 21
Reich: Clapping Music - 7
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 35
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 10
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 30
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 44
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 38


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Eberl / Tosti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 15
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 23
Dufourt: Erewhon - 33
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 26
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 21
Reich: Clapping Music - 7
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 35
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 10
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 30
*Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio - 45*
*Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 38*


----------



## PaulieGatto

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio

After Trout:

Eberl / Tosti

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 15
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 23
Dufourt: Erewhon - 33
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 26
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 21
Reich: Clapping Music - 7
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 35
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 10
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 30
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 38


----------



## Mika

After PG

Villa-Lobos / Sibelius

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 15
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 23
Dufourt: Erewhon - 33
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 26
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 21
Reich: Clapping Music - 7
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 35
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 10
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 31
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 40


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Reich / Dufourt

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 15
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 23
Dufourt: Erewhon - 34
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 18
Granados: Piano Trio - 26
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 21
Reich: Clapping Music - 9
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 35
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 10
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 31
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 40


----------



## ptr

After GioCar

Gosfield / Sgambati

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 15
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 23
Dufourt: Erewhon - 34
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 26
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 21
Reich: Clapping Music - 9
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 35
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 11
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 31
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 40


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Granados/Revueltas

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 15
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 23
Dufourt: Erewhon - 34
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 28
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 21
Reich: Clapping Music - 9
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 11
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 31
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 40


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Granados / Villa-Lobos

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 15
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 23
Dufourt: Erewhon - 34
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 30
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 21
Reich: Clapping Music - 9
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 11
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 31
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 41


----------



## Trout

After GioCar:

Villa-Lobos / Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 15
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 23
Dufourt: Erewhon - 34
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 30
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 21
Reich: Clapping Music - 10
*Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 36*
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 11
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 31
*Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas - 43*


----------



## Trout

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas


Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 15
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 23
Dufourt: Erewhon - 34
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 30
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 21
Reich: Clapping Music - 10
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 11
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 31


----------



## Mika

after Trout

Sgambati Sibelius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 15
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 23
Dufourt: Erewhon - 34
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 30
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 21
Reich: Clapping Music - 10
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 13
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 -


----------



## Trout

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 15
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 23
Dufourt: Erewhon - 34
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 30
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 28
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 21
Reich: Clapping Music - 10
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 13
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 32

(Sibelius's points disappeared.)


----------



## ptr

After Trout's point correction

Sgambati / Guerrero

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 15
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 23
Dufourt: Erewhon - 34
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 30
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 29
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 21
Reich: Clapping Music - 10
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 36
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 15
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 32


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Revueltas/Cherubini

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 15
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 24
Dufourt: Erewhon - 34
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 30
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 29
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 21
Reich: Clapping Music - 10
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 38
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 15
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 32


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Cherubini / Medtner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 15
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 26
Dufourt: Erewhon - 34
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 30
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 29
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 22
Reich: Clapping Music - 10
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 38
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 15
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 32


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Revueltas / Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 15
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 26
Dufourt: Erewhon - 34
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 30
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 29
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 22
Reich: Clapping Music - 11
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 40
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 15
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 32


----------



## Mika

After PG

Pärt : Summa / Sgambati

Nominated
Pärt : Summa - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 15
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 26
Dufourt: Erewhon - 34
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 30
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 29
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 22
Reich: Clapping Music - 11
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 40
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 16
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 32


----------



## musicrom

After Mika:

Cherubini / Pärt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 15
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 28
Dufourt: Erewhon - 34
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 30
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 29
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 22
Pärt: Summa - 3
Reich: Clapping Music - 11
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 40
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 16
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 32


----------



## ptr

After musicrom:

Reich / Dufourt

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 15
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 28
Dufourt: Erewhon - 35
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 30
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 29
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 22
Pärt: Summa - 3
Reich: Clapping Music - 13
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 40
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 16
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 32


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Part/Guerrero

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 15
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 28
Dufourt: Erewhon - 35
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 30
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 22
Pärt: Summa - 5
Reich: Clapping Music - 13
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 40
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 16
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 32


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
Part / Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 15
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 28
Dufourt: Erewhon - 35
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 30
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 22
Pärt: Summa - 7
Reich: Clapping Music - 14
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 40
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 16
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 32


----------



## mmsbls

After MoonlightSonata:

Cherubini / Medtner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 15
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 30
Dufourt: Erewhon - 35
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 30
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 23
Pärt: Summa - 7
Reich: Clapping Music - 14
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 40
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 16
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 32


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Revueltas / Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 15
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 30
*Dufourt: Erewhon - 35*
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 30
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 30
*Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 35*
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 23
Pärt: Summa - 7
Reich: Clapping Music - 15
*Revueltas: La noche de los mayas - 42*
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 16
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 32


----------



## Trout

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263. Revueltas: La noche de los mayas

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 15
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 30
Dufourt: Erewhon - 35
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 30
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 23
Pärt: Summa - 7
Reich: Clapping Music - 15
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 16
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 32


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Castelnuovo-Tedesco / Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 17
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 30
Dufourt: Erewhon - 35
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 30
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 35
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 23
Pärt: Summa - 7
Reich: Clapping Music - 16
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 16
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 32


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Higdon Sgambati

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 17
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 30
Dufourt: Erewhon - 35
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 30
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 37
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 23
Pärt: Summa - 7
Reich: Clapping Music - 16
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 17
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 32


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Sibelius / Barraqué

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 7
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 17
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 30
Dufourt: Erewhon - 35
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 30
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 37
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 23
Pärt: Summa - 7
Reich: Clapping Music - 16
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 17
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 34


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Szymanovsky/Sgambati

*Nominated*:

Szymanovsky: Metopes - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 7
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 17
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 30
Dufourt: Erewhon - 35
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 30
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 37
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 23
Pärt: Summa - 7
Reich: Clapping Music - 16
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 18
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 34


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Higdon Pärt

Nominated:

Szymanovsky: Metopes - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 7
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 17
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 30
Dufourt: Erewhon - 35
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 30
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 39
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 23
Pärt: Summa - 8
Reich: Clapping Music - 16
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 18
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 34


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Szymanovsky / Dufourt

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 7
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 17
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 30
Dufourt: Erewhon - 36
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 30
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 39
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 23
Pärt: Summa - 8
Reich: Clapping Music - 16
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 33
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 18
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 4
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 34


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Dufourt / Samazeuilh

Nominated:



Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 7
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 17
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 30
Dufourt: Erewhon - 38
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 30
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 39
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 23
Pärt: Summa - 8
Reich: Clapping Music - 16
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 34
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 18
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 4
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 34


----------



## Aecio

After MoonlightSonata

Cherubini / Samazeuilh

Nominated:



Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 7
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 17
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 32
Dufourt: Erewhon - 38
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 30
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 39
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 23
Pärt: Summa - 8
Reich: Clapping Music - 16
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 18
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 4
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 34


----------



## Winged Wolf

After aecio

Prokofiev/Higdon

*Nominated:*

Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 2 - Winged Wolf

*Seconded:*
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 7
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 17
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 32
Dufourt: Erewhon - 38
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 30
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 40
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 23
Pärt: Summa - 8
Reich: Clapping Music - 16
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 18
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 4
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 34


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Winged Wolf

Prokofiev / Barraque

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 17
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 32
Dufourt: Erewhon - 38
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 30
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 40
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 23
Pärt: Summa - 8
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 4
Reich: Clapping Music - 16
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 18
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 4
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 34 

Thanks for that nomination I hadn't even thought to see if that was on the list...


----------



## GioCar

After PaulieGatto

Handel / Petrassi

Nominated:

Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 2 - GioCar
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 1 - GioCar

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 17
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 32
Dufourt: Erewhon - 38
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 30
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 40
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 23
Pärt: Summa - 8
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 4
Reich: Clapping Music - 16
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 18
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 4
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 34


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After GioCar
Cherubini / Medtner

Nominated:

Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 2 - GioCar
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 1 - GioCar

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 17
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 38
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 30
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 40
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 24
Pärt: Summa - 8
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 4
Reich: Clapping Music - 16
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 18
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 4
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 34


----------



## Mika

after MS

Prokofiev Sibelius

Nominated:

Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 2 - GioCar
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 1 - GioCar

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 17
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 38
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 30
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 40
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 24
Pärt: Summa - 8
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 6
Reich: Clapping Music - 16
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 18
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 4
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 35


----------



## ptr

after Mika

Petrassi / Sibelius

*Nominated*:

Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 2 - GioCar

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 17
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 38
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 30
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 40
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 24
Pärt: Summa - 8
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 3
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 6
Reich: Clapping Music - 16
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 18
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 4
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 36


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Medtner/Part

*Nominated*:

Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 2 - GioCar

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 17
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 34
Dufourt: Erewhon - 38
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 30
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 40
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 26
Pärt: Summa - 9
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 3
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 6
Reich: Clapping Music - 16
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 18
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 4
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 36


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Cherubini / Medtner

Nominated:

Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 2 - GioCar


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 17
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 36
Dufourt: Erewhon - 38
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 30
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 40
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 27
Pärt: Summa - 9
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 3
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 6
Reich: Clapping Music - 16
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 18
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 4
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 36


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls

Prokofiev / Reich

Nominated:
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 17
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 36
Dufourt: Erewhon - 38
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 30
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 40
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 27
Pärt: Summa - 9
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 3
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 8
Reich: Clapping Music - 17
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 18
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 4
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 36


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Cygenoir:

Prokofiev / Higdon

Nominated:
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 17
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 36
Dufourt: Erewhon - 38
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 30
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 41
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 27
Pärt: Summa - 9
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 3
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 10
Reich: Clapping Music - 17
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 18
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 4
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 36


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Prokofiev / Pärt

Nominated:
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 17
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 36
Dufourt: Erewhon - 38
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 30
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 41
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 27
Pärt: Summa - 10
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 3
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 12
Reich: Clapping Music - 17
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 18
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 4
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 36


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Part / Higdon

Nominated:
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 17
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 36
Dufourt: Erewhon - 38
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 30
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 42
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 27
Pärt: Summa - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 3
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 12
Reich: Clapping Music - 17
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 18
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 4
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 36


----------



## ptr

After MS

Reich / Petrassi

*Nominated*:
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 2 - GioCar

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 17
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 36
Dufourt: Erewhon - 38
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 30
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 42
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 27
Pärt: Summa - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 4
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 12
Reich: Clapping Music - 18
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 18
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 4
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 36


----------



## GioCar

After Pietro

Reich / Sibelius

Nominated:
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 17
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 36
Dufourt: Erewhon - 38
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 30
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 42
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 27
Pärt: Summa - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 4
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 12
Reich: Clapping Music - 20
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 18
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 4
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 37


----------



## Winged Wolf

After GioCar

Sibelius/Granados

Nominated:
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 17
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 36
Dufourt: Erewhon - 38
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 31
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 30
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 42
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 27
Pärt: Summa - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 4
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 12
Reich: Clapping Music - 20
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 18
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 4
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 39


----------



## Aecio

After Winged Wolf

Cherubini/Guerrero

Nominated:
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 17
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 38
Dufourt: Erewhon - 38
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 31
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 31
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 42
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 27
Pärt: Summa - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 4
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 12
Reich: Clapping Music - 20
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 18
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 4
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 39


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Prokofiev / Reich

Nominated:
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 17
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 38
Dufourt: Erewhon - 38
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 31
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 31
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 42
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 27
Pärt: Summa - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 4
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 14
Reich: Clapping Music - 21
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 18
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 39
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 4


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Petrassi / Reich

Nominated:
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 17
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 38
Dufourt: Erewhon - 39
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 31
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 31
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 42
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 27
Pärt: Summa - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 6
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 14
Reich: Clapping Music - 22
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 18
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 39
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 4


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Higdon Szymanovsky

Nominated:
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 17
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 38
Dufourt: Erewhon - 39
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 31
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 31
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 44
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 27
Pärt: Summa - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 6
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 14
Reich: Clapping Music - 22
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 18
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 39
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 5


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Guerrero / Szymanovsky

*Nominated*:
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 2 - GioCar

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 17
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 38
Dufourt: Erewhon - 39
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 31
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 44
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 27
Pärt: Summa - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 6
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 14
Reich: Clapping Music - 22
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 18
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 39
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Post-ptrtum
Sibelius / Dufourt

Nominated:
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 17
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 38
Dufourt: Erewhon - 40
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 31
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 44
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 27
Pärt: Summa - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 6
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 14
Reich: Clapping Music - 22
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 18
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 41
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 6


----------



## Winged Wolf

After MoonlightSonata

Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan / Higdon

Nominated:
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 2 - GioCar
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 2 - Winged Wolf

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 17
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 38
Dufourt: Erewhon - 40
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 31
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 45
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 27
Pärt: Summa - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 6
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 14
Reich: Clapping Music - 22
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 18
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 41
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 6

(And I just want to make sure since I'm new to this. Tale of Tsar Saltan would include Flight of the Bumblebee, correct? It wouldn't have to be nominated separately?)


----------



## Aecio

After Winged Wolf

Szymanovsky/Part

Nominated:
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 2 - GioCar
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 2 - Winged Wolf

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 17
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 38
Dufourt: Erewhon - 40
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 31
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 45
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 27
Pärt: Summa - 13
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 6
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 14
Reich: Clapping Music - 22
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 18
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 41
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Higdon / Part

Nominated:
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 2 - GioCar
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 2 - Winged Wolf

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 17
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 38
Dufourt: Erewhon - 40
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 31
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 33
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 47
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 27
Pärt: Summa - 14
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 6
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 14
Reich: Clapping Music - 22
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 18
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 41
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 8 

And yea Flight of the Bumblebee would be included with the nomination of The Tale of Tsar Saltan


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Handel / Prokofiev

Nominated:
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 2 - Winged Wolf

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 17
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 38
Dufourt: Erewhon - 40
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 31
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 33
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 4
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 47
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 27
Pärt: Summa - 14
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 6
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 15
Reich: Clapping Music - 22
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 18
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 41
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 8

The Handel piece was an unexpected delight as I was struck by its depth which I haven't found in many of his other works. Solemnly profound, yet extraordinarily beautiful. William Christie's performance with Les Arts Florissants is just as astounding.


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Szymanovsky / Pärt

Nominated:
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 2 - Winged Wolf

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 17
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 38
Dufourt: Erewhon - 40
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 31
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 33
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 4
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 47
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 27
Pärt: Summa - 15
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 6
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 15
Reich: Clapping Music - 22
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 18
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 41
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 10


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Medtner / Szymanovsky

*Nominated*:
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 2 - Winged Wolf

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 17
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 38
Dufourt: Erewhon - 40
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 31
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 33
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 4
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 47
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 29
Pärt: Summa - 15
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 6
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 15
Reich: Clapping Music - 22
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 18
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 41
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 11


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Reich / Part

Nominated:
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 2 - Winged Wolf

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 17
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 38
Dufourt: Erewhon - 40
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 31
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 33
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 4
Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 47
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 29
Pärt: Summa - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 6
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 15
Reich: Clapping Music - 24
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 18
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 41
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 11


----------



## Winged Wolf

After MoonlightSonata

Reich / Higdon

Nominated:
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 2 - Winged Wolf

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 17
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 38
Dufourt: Erewhon - 40
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 31
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 33
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 4
*Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - 48*
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 29
Pärt: Summa - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 6
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 15
Reich: Clapping Music - 26
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 18
*Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 41*
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 11


----------



## Aecio

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263. Revueltas: La noche de los mayas
2264. Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra

Granados/CT

Nominated:
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 2 - Winged Wolf

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 18
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 38
Dufourt: Erewhon - 40
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 33
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 33
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 4
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 29
Pärt: Summa - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 6
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 15
Reich: Clapping Music - 26
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 18
*Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 41*
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 11


----------



## Mika

after Aecio

Sibelius Sgambati

Nominated:
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 2 - Winged Wolf

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 18
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 38
Dufourt: Erewhon - 40
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 33
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 33
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 4
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 29
Pärt: Summa - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 6
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 15
Reich: Clapping Music - 26
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 19
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 43
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 11


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Sibelius / Rimsky-Korsakov

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 18
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 38
Dufourt: Erewhon - 40
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 33
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 33
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 4
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 29
Pärt: Summa - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 6
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 15
Reich: Clapping Music - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 3
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 19
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 45
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 11


----------



## Trout

After GioCar:

Reich / Handel

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 18
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 38
Dufourt: Erewhon - 40
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 33
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 33
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 5
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 29
Pärt: Summa - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 6
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 15
Reich: Clapping Music - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 3
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 19
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 45
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Part/Handel

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 18
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 38
Dufourt: Erewhon - 40
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 33
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 33
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 6
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 29
Pärt: Summa - 18
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 6
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 15
Reich: Clapping Music - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 3
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 19
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 45
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Cherbini / Rimsky-Korsakov

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 18
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 40
Dufourt: Erewhon - 40
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 33
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 33
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 6
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 29
Pärt: Summa - 18
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 6
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 15
Reich: Clapping Music - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 4
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 19
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 45
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 11


----------



## GioCar

After mmsbls

Sibelius / Petrassi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 18
*Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 40*
*Dufourt: Erewhon - 40*
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 33
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 33
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 6
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 29
Pärt: Summa - 18
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 7
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 15
Reich: Clapping Music - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 4
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 19
*Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51 - 47*
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 11


----------



## GioCar

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263. Revueltas: La noche de los mayas
2264. Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
2265. Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51


Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 18
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 40
Dufourt: Erewhon - 40
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 33
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 33
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 6
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 29
Pärt: Summa - 18
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 7
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 15
Reich: Clapping Music - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 4
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 19
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 11


----------



## ptr

Giovanni Castafiore

Guerrero / Barraqué

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 9
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 18
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 40
Dufourt: Erewhon - 40
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 33
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 35
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 6
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 29
Pärt: Summa - 18
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 7
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 15
Reich: Clapping Music - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 4
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 19
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 11


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Eberl / Prokofiev

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 9
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 18
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 40
Dufourt: Erewhon - 40
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 33
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 35
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 6
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 29
Pärt: Summa - 18
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 7
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 16
Reich: Clapping Music - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 4
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 19
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 11


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Reich / Guerrero


Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 9
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 18
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 40
Dufourt: Erewhon - 40
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 33
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 36
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 6
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 29
Pärt: Summa - 18
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 7
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 16
Reich: Clapping Music - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 4
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 19
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 11


----------



## Mika

After MS

Pärt Szymanovsky


Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 9
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 18
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 40
Dufourt: Erewhon - 40
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 33
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 36
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 6
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 29
Pärt: Summa - 20
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 7
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 16
Reich: Clapping Music - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 4
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 19
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Szymanovsky/Cherubini


Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 9
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 18
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 41
Dufourt: Erewhon - 40
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 33
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 36
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 6
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 29
Pärt: Summa - 20
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 7
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 16
Reich: Clapping Music - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 4
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 19
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 14


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Handel / R-K


Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 9
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 18
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 41
Dufourt: Erewhon - 40
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 33
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 36
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 8
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 29
Pärt: Summa - 20
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 7
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 16
Reich: Clapping Music - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 5
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 19
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 14


----------



## Trout

After GioCar:

Cherubini / Handel

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 9
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 18
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 43
Dufourt: Erewhon - 40
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 33
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 36
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 9
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 29
Pärt: Summa - 20
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 7
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 16
Reich: Clapping Music - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 5
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 19
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 14


----------



## ptr

After T:

Reich / Sgambati

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 9
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 18
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 43
Dufourt: Erewhon - 40
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 33
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 36
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 9
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 29
Pärt: Summa - 20
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 7
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 16
Reich: Clapping Music - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 5
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 20
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 14


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Prokofiev / Rimsky


Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 9
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 18
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 43
Dufourt: Erewhon - 40
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 33
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 36
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 9
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 29
Pärt: Summa - 20
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 7
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 18
Reich: Clapping Music - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 6
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 20
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 14


----------



## Mika

After MS

R-K / Szymanovsky


Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 9
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 18
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 43
Dufourt: Erewhon - 40
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 33
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 36
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 9
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 29
Pärt: Summa - 20
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 7
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 18
Reich: Clapping Music - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 8
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 20
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Cherubini/Sgambati


Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 9
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 18
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 45
Dufourt: Erewhon - 40
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 33
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 36
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 9
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 29
Pärt: Summa - 20
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 7
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 18
Reich: Clapping Music - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 8
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 21
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Prokofiev / Sgambati


Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 9
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 18
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 45
Dufourt: Erewhon - 40
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 33
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 36
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 9
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 29
Pärt: Summa - 20
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 7
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 20
Reich: Clapping Music - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 8
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - qq
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 15


----------



## ptr

After PdG:

Guerrero / Dufourt

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 9
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 18
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 45
Dufourt: Erewhon - 41
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 33
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 38
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 9
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 29
Pärt: Summa - 20
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 7
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 20
Reich: Clapping Music - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 8
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - qq
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 15


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Cherubini R-K

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 9
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 18
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 47
Dufourt: Erewhon - 41
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 33
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 38
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 9
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 29
Pärt: Summa - 20
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 7
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 20
Reich: Clapping Music - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 9
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 15


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Handel / Cherubini

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 9
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 18
*Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat - 48
Dufourt: Erewhon - 41*
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 33
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 38
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 11
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 29
Pärt: Summa - 20
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 7
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 20
Reich: Clapping Music - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 9
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 15


----------



## Trout

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263. Revueltas: La noche de los mayas
2264. Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
2265. Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51
2266. Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat


Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 9
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 18
Dufourt: Erewhon - 41
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 33
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 38
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 11
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 29
Pärt: Summa - 20
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 7
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 20
Reich: Clapping Music - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 9
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 15


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Barraqué / Dufourt

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 11
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 18
Dufourt: Erewhon - 42
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 33
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 38
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 11
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 29
Pärt: Summa - 20
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 7
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 20
Reich: Clapping Music - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 9
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Giocar

Medtner/RS

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 11
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 18
Dufourt: Erewhon - 42
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 33
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 38
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 11
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 31
Pärt: Summa - 20
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 7
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 20
Reich: Clapping Music - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 10
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 15


----------



## Winged Wolf

After Aecio

Dufourt/Prokofiev

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 11
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 18
Dufourt: Erewhon - 44
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 33
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 38
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 11
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 31
Pärt: Summa - 20
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 7
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 21
Reich: Clapping Music - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 10
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 15


----------



## Mika

After Winged Wolf

Reich Prokofiev

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 11
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 18
Dufourt: Erewhon - 44
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 33
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 38
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 11
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 31
Pärt: Summa - 20
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 7
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 22
Reich: Clapping Music - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 10
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 15


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Medtner / Szymanovsky

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 11
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 18
Dufourt: Erewhon - 44
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 33
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 38
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 11
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 33
Pärt: Summa - 20
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 7
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 22
Reich: Clapping Music - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 10
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Handel / Prokofiev

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 11
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 18
Dufourt: Erewhon - 44
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 33
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 38
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 33
Pärt: Summa - 20
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 7
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 23
Reich: Clapping Music - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 10
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16


----------



## Aecio

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263. Revueltas: La noche de los mayas
2264. Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
2265. Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51
2266. Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat
2267. Dufourt: Erewhon

Handel / Dufourt

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 11
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 18
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 33
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 38
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 33
Pärt: Summa - 20
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 7
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 23
Reich: Clapping Music - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 10
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16


----------



## GioCar

Afret Aecio

Guerrero / Petrassi

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 11
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 18
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 33
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 40
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 33
Pärt: Summa - 20
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 8
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 23
Reich: Clapping Music - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 10
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

After GioCar:

Guerrero / Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57

Nominated:
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 11
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 18
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 33
*Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis - 42*
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 33
Pärt: Summa - 20
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 8
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 23
Reich: Clapping Music - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 10
*Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35*
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263. Revueltas: La noche de los mayas
2264. Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
2265. Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51
2266. Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat
2267. Dufourt: Erewhon
2268. Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis

Nominated:
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 11
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 18
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 33
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 33
Pärt: Summa - 20
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 8
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 23
Reich: Clapping Music - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 10
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16


----------



## Mika

After PG

Prokofiev Reich

Nominated:
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 11
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 18
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 33
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 33
Pärt: Summa - 20
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 8
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 25
Reich: Clapping Music - 35
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 10
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 35
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Tournemire/Samazeuilh

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 11
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 18
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 33
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 33
Pärt: Summa - 20
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 8
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 25
Reich: Clapping Music - 35
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 10
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 36
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 3


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Samazeuilh/CT

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 11
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 19
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 33
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 33
Pärt: Summa - 20
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 8
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 25
Reich: Clapping Music - 35
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 10
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 38
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 3


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Eberl / Prokofiev

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 11
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 19
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 24
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 33
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 33
Pärt: Summa - 20
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 8
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 26
Reich: Clapping Music - 35
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 10
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 38
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 3


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Samazeuilh Pärt

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 11
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 19
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 24
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 33
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 33
Pärt: Summa - 21
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 8
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 26
Reich: Clapping Music - 35
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 10
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 40
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 3


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Prokofiev / Granados

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 11
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 19
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 24
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 34
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 33
Pärt: Summa - 21
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 8
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 28
Reich: Clapping Music - 35
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 10
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 40
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 3


----------



## ptr

After MS

Tournemire / Barraqué

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 13
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 19
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 24
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 34
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 33
Pärt: Summa - 21
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 8
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 28
Reich: Clapping Music - 35
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 10
Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer - 40
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 5


----------



## Aecio

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263. Revueltas: La noche de los mayas
2264. Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
2265. Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51
2266. Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat
2267. Dufourt: Erewhon
2268. Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis
2269. Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer

Samazeuilh/Tournemire

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 13
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 19
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 24
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 34
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 33
Pärt: Summa - 21
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 8
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 28
Reich: Clapping Music - 35
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 10
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 6


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Reich / Eberl 

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 13
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 19
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 25
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 34
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 33
Pärt: Summa - 21
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 8
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 28
Reich: Clapping Music - 37
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 10
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After GioCar:

Reich / Barraque

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 14
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 19
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 25
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 34
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 33
Pärt: Summa - 21
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 8
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 28
Reich: Clapping Music - 39
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 10
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 6


----------



## ptr

After PG:

Tournemire / Castelnuovo-Tedesco

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 14
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 20
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 25
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 34
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 33
Pärt: Summa - 21
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 8
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 28
Reich: Clapping Music - 39
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 10
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 8


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Reich / Medtner
Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 14
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 20
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 25
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 34
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 34
Pärt: Summa - 21
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 8
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 28
*Reich: Clapping Music - 41*
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 10
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 8


----------



## MoonlightSonata

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263. Revueltas: La noche de los mayas
2264. Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
2265. Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51
2266. Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat
2267. Dufourt: Erewhon
2268. Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis
2269. Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer
2270. Reich: Clapping Music


----------



## MoonlightSonata

New board:

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 14
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 20
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 25
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 34
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 34
Pärt: Summa - 21
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 8
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 10
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 8


----------



## Trout

After MoonlightSonata:

Handel / Eberl

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 14
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 20
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 26
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 34
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 34
Pärt: Summa - 21
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 8
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 10
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 8


----------



## Mika

Aftet Trout

Prokofiev Pärt

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 14
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 20
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 26
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 34
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 34
Pärt: Summa - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 8
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 10
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Koechlin/Part

Nominated:

Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 14
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 20
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 26
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 34
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 34
Pärt: Summa - 23
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 8
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 10
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 8


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Mahler / Barraqué

Nominated:
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 2 - Aecio
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge (aus der Jugendzeit) - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 20
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 26
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 34
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 34
Pärt: Summa - 23
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 8
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 10
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 8


----------



## ptr

After GioCar

Mahler / Barraqué

*Nominated*:
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 2 - Aecio
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge (aus der Jugendzeit) - 2 - GioCar
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 2 - ptr
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 1 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 20
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 26
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 34
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 34
Pärt: Summa - 23
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 8
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 10
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 8


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Petrassi Medtner

Nominated:
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 2 - Aecio
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge (aus der Jugendzeit) - 2 - GioCar
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 2 - ptr
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 20
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 26
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 34
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 35
Pärt: Summa - 23
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 10
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 10
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Medtner/Stenhammar

Nominated:
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 2 - Aecio
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge (aus der Jugendzeit) - 2 - GioCar
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 2 - ptr


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 20
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 26
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 34
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 37
Pärt: Summa - 23
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 10
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 10
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 2
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Mahler / Part

Nominated:
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 2 - Aecio
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 20
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 26
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 34
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge (aus der Jugendzeit) - 4
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 37
Pärt: Summa - 24
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 10
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 10
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 2
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 8


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Shostakovich: Symphony #6 / Pärt

*Nominated:*
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 2 - Aecio
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 2 - ptr
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 20
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 26
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 34
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge (aus der Jugendzeit) - 4
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 37
Pärt: Summa - 25
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 10
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 10
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 2
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 8


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Stenhammar / Shostakovich

*Nominated:*
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 2 - Aecio
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 2 - ptr

*Seconded:*
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 20
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 26
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 34
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge (aus der Jugendzeit) - 4
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 37
Pärt: Summa - 25
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 10
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 10
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 - 3
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 5
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 8


----------



## Winged Wolf

After ptr

Medtner/Shostakovich

Nominated:
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 2 - Aecio
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 2 - ptr


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 20
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 26
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 34
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge (aus der Jugendzeit) - 4
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 39
Pärt: Summa - 25
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 10
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 10
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 - 4
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 5
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Winged Wolf

Stenhammar/Eberl

Nominated:
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 2 - Aecio
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 2 - ptr


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 20
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 34
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge (aus der Jugendzeit) - 4
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 39
Pärt: Summa - 25
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 10
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 10
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 - 4
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 7
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 8


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
Shost / Part

Nominated:
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 2 - Aecio
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 2 - ptr


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 20
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 34
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge (aus der Jugendzeit) - 4
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 39
Pärt: Summa - 26
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 10
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 10
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 - 6
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 7
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 8


----------



## Winged Wolf

After MoonlightSonata

J. Strauss I: Radetzky March, Op. 228 / J. Strauss II: Morgenblätter, Op. 279

Nominated:
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 2 - Aecio
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 2 - ptr
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 2 - Winged Wolf
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 1 - Winged Wolf


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 20
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 34
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge (aus der Jugendzeit) - 4
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 39
Pärt: Summa - 26
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 10
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 10
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 - 6
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 7
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 8


----------



## GioCar

After Winged Wolf

Mahler / Nørgård

Nominated:
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 2 - Aecio
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 2 - Winged Wolf
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 1 - Winged Wolf

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 20
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 34
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge (aus der Jugendzeit) - 6
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 39
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 3
Pärt: Summa - 26
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 10
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 10
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 - 6
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 7
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 8


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Mahler / Medtner

Nominated:
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 2 - Aecio
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 2 - Winged Wolf
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 1 - Winged Wolf

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 20
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 34
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge (aus der Jugendzeit) - 8
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 40
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 3
Pärt: Summa - 26
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 10
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 10
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 - 6
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 7
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 8


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Nørgård / Tournemire

*Nominated*:
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 2 - Aecio
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 2 - Winged Wolf
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 1 - Winged Wolf

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 20
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 34
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge (aus der Jugendzeit) - 8
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 40
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 5
Pärt: Summa - 26
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 10
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 10
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 - 6
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 7
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 9


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Prokofiev / Rimsky

Nominated:
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 2 - Aecio
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 2 - Winged Wolf
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 1 - Winged Wolf

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 20
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 34
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge (aus der Jugendzeit) - 8
Medtner: Forgotten melodies - 40
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 5
Pärt: Summa - 26
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 10
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 11
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 - 6
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 7
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 9


----------



## Aecio

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263. Revueltas: La noche de los mayas
2264. Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
2265. Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51
2266. Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat
2267. Dufourt: Erewhon
2268. Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis
2269. Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer
2270. Reich: Clapping Music
2271. Medtner: Forgotten melodies

Debussy/Medtner

Nominated: 
Debussy: Masques - 2 - Aecio
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 2 - Aecio
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 2 - Winged Wolf
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 1 - Winged Wolf

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 20
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 34
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge (aus der Jugendzeit) - 8
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 5
Pärt: Summa - 26
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 10
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 11
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 - 6
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 7
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 9


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Norgård Pärt

Nominated: 
Debussy: Masques - 2 - Aecio
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 2 - Aecio
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 2 - Winged Wolf
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 1 - Winged Wolf

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 20
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 34
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge (aus der Jugendzeit) - 8
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 7
Pärt: Summa - 27
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 10
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 11
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 - 6
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 7
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 9


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Prokofiev / Rimsky

Nominated: 
Debussy: Masques - 2 - Aecio
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 2 - Aecio
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 2 - Winged Wolf
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 1 - Winged Wolf

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 20
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 34
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge (aus der Jugendzeit) - 8
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 7
Pärt: Summa - 27
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 10
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 - 6
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 7
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 9


----------



## ptr

After MS

Mahler / Debussy

*Nominated*: 
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 2 - Aecio
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 2 - Winged Wolf
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 1 - Winged Wolf

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 20
Debussy: Masques - 3
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 34
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge (aus der Jugendzeit) - 10
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 7
Pärt: Summa - 27
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 10
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 - 6
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 7
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 9


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Stenhammar/Sgambati

*Nominated*: 
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 2 - Aecio
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 2 - Winged Wolf
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 1 - Winged Wolf

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 20
Debussy: Masques - 3
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 34
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge (aus der Jugendzeit) - 10
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 7
Pärt: Summa - 27
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 10
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 - 6
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 9
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Mahler / Stenhammar

Nominated: 
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 2 - Aecio
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 2 - Winged Wolf
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 1 - Winged Wolf

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 20
Debussy: Masques - 3
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 34
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge (aus der Jugendzeit) - 12
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 7
Pärt: Summa - 27
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 10
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 - 6
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 10
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 16
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Granados / Szymanovsky

Nominated:
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 2 - Aecio
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 2 - Winged Wolf
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 1 - Winged Wolf

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 20
Debussy: Masques - 3
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 36
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge (aus der Jugendzeit) - 12
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 7
Pärt: Summa - 27
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 10
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 - 6
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 10
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 17
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 9 

Say, have people heard Hoffman's Undine? I've noticed not too many different people voting for the work. I know the work can be found on Spotify if you all have that.


----------



## GioCar

After PG

Debussy / Barraqué

Nominated:
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 2 - Aecio
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 2 - Winged Wolf
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 1 - Winged Wolf

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 16
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 20
Debussy: Masques - 5
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 36
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge (aus der Jugendzeit) - 12
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 7
Pärt: Summa - 27
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 10
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 - 6
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 10
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 17
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 9


----------



## ptr

After GioCar

Tournemire / Koechlin

*Nominated*:
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 2 - Winged Wolf
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 1 - Winged Wolf

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 16
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 20
Debussy: Masques - 5
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 36
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 3
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge (aus der Jugendzeit) - 12
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 7
Pärt: Summa - 27
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 10
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 - 6
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 10
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 17
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 11


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Boulez: Dérive 2 / Norgård

Nominated:
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 2 - Mika
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 2 - Winged Wolf
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 1 - Winged Wolf

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 16
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 20
Debussy: Masques - 5
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 36
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 3
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge (aus der Jugendzeit) - 12
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 8
Pärt: Summa - 27
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 10
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 - 6
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 10
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 17
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Granados/Part

Nominated:
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 2 - Mika
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 2 - Winged Wolf
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 1 - Winged Wolf

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 16
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No.1 - 20
Debussy: Masques - 5
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 38
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn - Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline HWV 264 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 3
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge (aus der Jugendzeit) - 12
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 8
Pärt: Summa - 28
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 10
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67 - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 - 6
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 10
Szymanovsky: Metopes - 17
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte, Op. 57 - 11


----------



## Skilmarilion

after Aecio

Nielsen / Shostakovich

*Nominated:*
Nielsen: Symphony #2 "The Four Temperaments" - 2 - Skilmarilion
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 2 - Mika
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 2 - Winged Wolf
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 1 - Winged Wolf

*Seconded:*
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 16
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 20
Debussy: Masques - 5
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 38
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 3
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 12
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 8
Pärt: Summa - 28
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 10
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 7
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 10
Szymanowski: Metopes - 17
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Skilmarilion:

Boulez / Nielsen

Nominated:
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 2 - Winged Wolf
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 1 - Winged Wolf


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 16
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 4
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 20
Debussy: Masques - 5
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 38
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 3
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 12
Nielsen: Symphony #2 "The Four Temperaments" - 3
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 8
Pärt: Summa - 28
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 10
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 7
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 10
Szymanowski: Metopes - 17
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 11


----------



## GioCar

Nielsen is already in the final list (No 2260), see http://www.talkclassical.com/38572-classical-music-project-2201-a-72.html#post934222

Maybe both Skilmarilion and mmsbls are still in time to modify their vote?


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls: (removing Nielsen!)

Nørgård / Tournemire

*Nominated*:
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 2 - Winged Wolf
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 1 - Winged Wolf

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 16
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 4
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 20
Debussy: Masques - 5
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 38
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 3
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 12
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 10
Pärt: Summa - 28
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 10
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 7
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 10
Szymanowski: Metopes - 17
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 12


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Barraqué / Debussy

Nominated:
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 2 - Winged Wolf
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 1 - Winged Wolf


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 18
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 4
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 20
Debussy: Masques - 6
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 38
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 3
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 12
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 10
Pärt: Summa - 28
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 10
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 7
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 10
Szymanowski: Metopes - 17
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 12


----------



## Aecio

After MoonlightSonata

Stenhammar/CT

Nominated:
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 2 - Winged Wolf
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 1 - Winged Wolf


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 18
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 4
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 21
Debussy: Masques - 6
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 38
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 3
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 12
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 10
Pärt: Summa - 28
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 10
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 7
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 12
Szymanowski: Metopes - 17
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 12


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Handel / Eberl

Nominated:
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 2 - Winged Wolf
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 1 - Winged Wolf


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 18
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 4
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 21
Debussy: Masques - 6
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 28
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 38
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 3
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 12
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 10
Pärt: Summa - 28
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 10
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 7
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 12
Szymanowski: Metopes - 17
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 12


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Boulez / Petrassi

Nominated:
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 2 - Winged Wolf
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 1 - Winged Wolf

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 18
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 21
Debussy: Masques - 6
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 28
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 38
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 3
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 12
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 10
Pärt: Summa - 28
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 7
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 12
Szymanowski: Metopes - 17
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 12


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After GioCar:
Strauss / Strauss (both seconded)

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 18
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 21
Debussy: Masques - 6
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 28
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 38
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 3
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 12
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 10
Pärt: Summa - 28
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 7
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 12
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 4
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 2
Szymanowski: Metopes - 17
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 12


----------



## Mika

After MS

Pärt Boulez

Nominated:
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 2 - Winged Wolf
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 1 - Winged Wolf

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 18
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 7
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 21
Debussy: Masques - 6
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 28
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 38
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 3
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 12
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 10
Pärt: Summa - 30
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 7
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 12
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 4
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 2
Szymanowski: Metopes - 17
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 12


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Mahler / Tournemire

*Nominated*:
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 2 - Winged Wolf
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 1 - Winged Wolf

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 18
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 7
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 21
Debussy: Masques - 6
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 28
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 38
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 3
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 14
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 10
Pärt: Summa - 30
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 7
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 12
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 4
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 2
Szymanowski: Metopes - 17
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 13


----------



## Trout

Removing the newly-seconded Strausses from the Nom'd list:

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 18
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 7
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 21
Debussy: Masques - 6
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 28
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 38
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 3
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 14
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 10
Pärt: Summa - 30
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 7
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 12
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 4
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 2
Szymanowski: Metopes - 17
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 13


----------



## Aecio

Debussy/Tournemire

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 18
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 7
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 21
Debussy: Masques - 8
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 28
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 38
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 3
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 14
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 10
Pärt: Summa - 30
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 7
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 12
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 4
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 2
Szymanowski: Metopes - 17
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 14


----------



## Mika

after Aecio

Granados C-T

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 18
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 7
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 22
Debussy: Masques - 8
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 28
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 40
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 3
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 14
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 10
Pärt: Summa - 30
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 7
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 12
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 4
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 2
Szymanowski: Metopes - 17
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Boulez / Stenhammar

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 18
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 9
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 22
Debussy: Masques - 8
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 28
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 40
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 3
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 14
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 10
Pärt: Summa - 30
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 7
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 13
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 4
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 2
Szymanowski: Metopes - 17
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Tournemire / CT

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 18
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 9
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 23
Debussy: Masques - 8
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 28
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 40
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 3
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 14
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 10
Pärt: Summa - 30
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 7
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 13
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 4
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 2
Szymanowski: Metopes - 17
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 16


----------



## GioCar

After PaulieGatto:

Debussy / Barraqué

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 19
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 9
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 23
Debussy: Masques - 10
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 28
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 40
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 3
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 14
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 10
Pärt: Summa - 30
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 7
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 13
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 4
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 2
Szymanowski: Metopes - 17
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 16


----------



## ptr

After GioCar:

Shostakovich / Debussy

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 19
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 9
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 23
Debussy: Masques - 11
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 28
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Granados: Piano Trio - 40
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 3
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 14
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 10
Pärt: Summa - 30
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 9
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 13
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 4
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 2
Szymanowski: Metopes - 17
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 16


----------



## Winged Wolf

After ptr

Shostakovich/Granados

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 19
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 9
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 23
Debussy: Masques - 11
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 28
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
*Granados: Piano Trio - 41
*Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 3
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 14
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 10
Pärt: Summa - 30
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
*Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf - 34
*Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 11
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 13
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 4
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 2
Szymanowski: Metopes - 17
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 16


----------



## MoonlightSonata

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263. Revueltas: La noche de los mayas
2264. Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
2265. Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51
2266. Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat
2267. Dufourt: Erewhon
2268. Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis
2269. Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer
2270. Reich: Clapping Music
2271. Medtner: Forgotten melodies
2272. Granados: Piano Trio


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After WW
Prokofiev / Handel

Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 19
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 9
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 23
Debussy: Masques - 11
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 28
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 20
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 3
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 14
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 10
Pärt: Summa - 30
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf - 36
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 11
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 13
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 4
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 2
Szymanowski: Metopes - 17
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 16


----------



## Aecio

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263. Revueltas: La noche de los mayas
2264. Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
2265. Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51
2266. Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat
2267. Dufourt: Erewhon
2268. Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis
2269. Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer
2270. Reich: Clapping Music
2271. Medtner: Forgotten melodies
2272. Granados: Piano Trio
2273. Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf

Stenhammar/Prokofiev

Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 19
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 9
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 23
Debussy: Masques - 11
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 28
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 20
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 3
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 14
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 10
Pärt: Summa - 30
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 11
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 15
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 4
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 2
Szymanowski: Metopes - 17
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 16


----------



## ptr

after Aecio

Sgambati/Stenhammar

Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 19
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 9
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 23
Debussy: Masques - 11
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 28
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 20
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 3
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 14
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 10
Pärt: Summa - 30
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 11
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 16
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 4
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 2
Szymanowski: Metopes - 17
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After ptr:

Boulez / Strauss I

Sgambati/Stenhammar

Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 19
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 11
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 23
Debussy: Masques - 11
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 28
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 20
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 3
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 14
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 10
Pärt: Summa - 30
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 11
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 16
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 5
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 2
Szymanowski: Metopes - 17
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 16


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Handel / Boulez

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 19
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 12
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 23
Debussy: Masques - 11
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 28
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 3
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 14
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 10
Pärt: Summa - 30
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 11
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 16
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 5
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 2
Szymanowski: Metopes - 17
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 16


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Nørgård / Barraqué

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 20
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 12
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 23
Debussy: Masques - 11
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 28
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 3
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 14
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 12
Pärt: Summa - 30
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 11
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 16
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 5
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 2
Szymanowski: Metopes - 17
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 16


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Pärt Nørgård 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 20
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 12
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 23
Debussy: Masques - 11
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 28
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 3
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 14
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 13
Pärt: Summa - 32
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 11
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 16
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 5
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 2
Szymanowski: Metopes - 17
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 16


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Szymanovsky/Radetzky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 20
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 12
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 23
Debussy: Masques - 11
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 28
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 3
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 14
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 13
Pärt: Summa - 32
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 11
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 16
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 6
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 2
Szymanowski: Metopes - 19
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 16


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Pärt Szymanovsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 20
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 12
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 23
Debussy: Masques - 11
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 28
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 3
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 14
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 13
Pärt: Summa - 34
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 11
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 16
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 6
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 2
Szymanowski: Metopes - 20
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 16


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Tournemire/Mahler

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 20
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 12
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 23
Debussy: Masques - 11
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 28
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 3
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 15
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 13
Pärt: Summa - 34
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 11
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 16
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 6
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 2
Szymanowski: Metopes - 20
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After ptr:

Boulez / Strauss I

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 20
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 14
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 23
Debussy: Masques - 11
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 28
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 3
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 15
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 13
Pärt: Summa - 34
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 11
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 16
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 7
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 2
Szymanowski: Metopes - 20
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 18


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Handel / Boulez

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 20
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 23
Debussy: Masques - 11
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 28
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 3
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 15
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 13
Pärt: Summa - 34
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 11
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 16
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 7
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 2
Szymanowski: Metopes - 20
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 18


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

CT/Tournemire

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 20
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 25
Debussy: Masques - 11
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 28
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 3
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 15
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 13
Pärt: Summa - 34
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 11
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 16
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 7
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 2
Szymanowski: Metopes - 20
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 19


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Debussy / Eberl

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 20
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 25
Debussy: Masques - 13
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 29
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 3
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 15
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 13
Pärt: Summa - 34
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 11
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 16
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 7
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 2
Szymanowski: Metopes - 20
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

After GioCar:

Koechlin / Strauss II

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 20
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 25
Debussy: Masques - 13
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 29
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 5
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 15
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 13
Pärt: Summa - 34
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 11
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 16
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 7
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 3
Szymanowski: Metopes - 20
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 19


----------



## ptr

After PG:

Debussy / Mahler

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 20
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 25
Debussy: Masques - 15
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 29
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 5
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 16
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 13
Pärt: Summa - 34
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 11
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 16
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 7
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 3
Szymanowski: Metopes - 20
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 19


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Norgård Pärt

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 20
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 25
Debussy: Masques - 15
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 29
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 5
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 16
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 15
Pärt: Summa - 35
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 11
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 16
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 7
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 3
Szymanowski: Metopes - 20
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 19


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Mahler / Shost

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 20
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 25
Debussy: Masques - 15
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 29
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 5
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 18
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 15
Pärt: Summa - 35
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 12
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 16
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 7
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 3
Szymanowski: Metopes - 20
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 19


----------



## Aecio

After MoonlightSonata

Koechlin/Stenhammar

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 20
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 25
Debussy: Masques - 15
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 29
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 18
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 15
Pärt: Summa - 35
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 12
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 12
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 17
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 7
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 3
Szymanowski: Metopes - 20
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Boulez / Rimsky

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 20
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 17
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 25
Debussy: Masques - 15
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 29
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 18
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 15
Pärt: Summa - 35
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 13
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 12
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 17
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 7
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 3
Szymanowski: Metopes - 20
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Tournemire / Part

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 20
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 17
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 25
Debussy: Masques - 15
*Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 29*
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 18
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 15
*Pärt: Summa - 36*
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 13
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 12
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 17
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 7
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 3
Szymanowski: Metopes - 20
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263. Revueltas: La noche de los mayas
2264. Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
2265. Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51
2266. Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat
2267. Dufourt: Erewhon
2268. Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis
2269. Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer
2270. Reich: Clapping Music
2271. Medtner: Forgotten melodies
2272. Granados: Piano Trio 
2273. Pärt: Summa

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 20
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 17
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 25
Debussy: Masques - 15
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 29
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 18
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 15
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 13
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 12
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 17
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 7
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 3
Szymanowski: Metopes - 20
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 21


----------



## ptr

post PG

Tournemire/Nørgård

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 20
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 17
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 25
Debussy: Masques - 15
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 29
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 18
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 13
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 12
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 17
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 7
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 3
Szymanowski: Metopes - 20
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 23


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Szym / Strauss R

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 20
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 17
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 25
Debussy: Masques - 15
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 29
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 18
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 13
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 12
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 17
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 3
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 23


----------



## Mika

After MS

Mahler Eberl

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 20
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 17
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 25
Debussy: Masques - 15
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 30
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 20
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 13
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 12
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 17
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 3
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 23


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Taneyev/Eberl

Nominated:

Taneyev: Piano Trio - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 20
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 17
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 25
Debussy: Masques - 15
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 31
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 20
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 13
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 12
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 17
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 3
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 23


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Boulez / Eberl

Nominated:

Taneyev: Piano Trio - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 20
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 19
*Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 25*
Debussy: Masques - 15
*Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 - 32*
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 20
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 13
*Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 25*
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 12
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 17
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 3
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 23


----------



## Trout

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263. Revueltas: La noche de los mayas
2264. Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
2265. Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51
2266. Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat
2267. Dufourt: Erewhon
2268. Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis
2269. Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer
2270. Reich: Clapping Music
2271. Medtner: Forgotten melodies
2272. Granados: Piano Trio 
2273. Pärt: Summa
2274. Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33


Nominated:

Taneyev: Piano Trio - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 20
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 19
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 25
Debussy: Masques - 15
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 20
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 13
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 12
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 17
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 3
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 23


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Castelnuovo-Tedesco / Nørgård

Nominated:

Taneyev: Piano Trio - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 20
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 19
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 27
Debussy: Masques - 15
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 20
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 17
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 13
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 12
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 17
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 3
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 23


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Sgambati Boulez

Nominated:

Taneyev: Piano Trio - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 20
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 20
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 27
Debussy: Masques - 15
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 20
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 17
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 13
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 12
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 17
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 3
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 23


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Shost / Rimsky

Nominated:

Taneyev: Piano Trio - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 20
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 20
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 27
Debussy: Masques - 15
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 20
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 17
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 14
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 14
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 17
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 3
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 23


----------



## ptr

After MS

Shostakovich / Taneyev

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 20
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 20
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 27
Debussy: Masques - 15
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 20
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 17
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 14
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 16
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 17
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 3
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 3
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 23


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

CT/Stenhammar

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 20
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 20
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 29
Debussy: Masques - 15
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 20
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 17
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 14
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 16
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 18
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 3
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 3
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 23


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Castelnuovo-Tedesco / Strauss II

Nominated:



Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 20
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 20
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 31
Debussy: Masques - 15
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 20
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 17
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 14
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 16
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 18
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 3
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 23


----------



## ptr

After PG:

Tournemire / Taneyev

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 20
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 20
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 31
Debussy: Masques - 15
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 20
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 17
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 14
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 16
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 18
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 25


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Mahler / Boulez

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 20
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 21
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 31
Debussy: Masques - 15
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 22
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 17
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 14
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 16
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 18
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 25


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

C-T / Boulez

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 20
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 22
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 33
Debussy: Masques - 15
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 22
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 17
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 14
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 16
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 18
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 25


----------



## musicrom

After Mika

Rimsky-Korsakov / Strauss I

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 20
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 22
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 33
Debussy: Masques - 15
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 22
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 17
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 16
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 16
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 18
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 9
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 25


----------



## Aecio

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263. Revueltas: La noche de los mayas
2264. Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
2265. Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51
2266. Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat
2267. Dufourt: Erewhon
2268. Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis
2269. Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer
2270. Reich: Clapping Music
2271. Medtner: Forgotten melodies
2272. Granados: Piano Trio 
2273. Pärt: Summa
2274. Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33
2275. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1

Debussy/CT

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 20
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 22
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 33
Debussy: Masques - 17
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 22
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 17
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 16
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 16
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 18
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 9
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 25


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
Rimsky / Tournemire

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 20
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 22
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 - 33
Debussy: Masques - 17
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 22
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 17
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
 Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 18
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 16
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 18
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 9
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 26


----------



## Mika

After MS

Sgambati Boulez

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 20
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 23
Debussy: Masques - 17
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 22
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 17
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 18
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 29
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 16
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 18
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 9
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 26


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Sgambati / Stenhammar

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 20
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 23
Debussy: Masques - 17
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 22
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 17
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 18
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 31
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 16
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 19
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 9
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 26


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Stenhammar/Sgambati

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 20
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 23
Debussy: Masques - 17
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 22
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 17
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 18
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 32
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 16
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 21
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 9
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 26


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Frescobaldi / Barraqué

Nominated:

Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 21
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 23
Debussy: Masques - 17
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 22
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 17
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 18
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 32
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 16
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 21
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 9
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After GioCar:

Rimsky / Strauss I

Nominated:

Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 21
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 23
Debussy: Masques - 17
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 22
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 17
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 20
Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 32
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 16
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 21
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 10
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Debussy / Sgambati

Nominated:

Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 21
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 23
Debussy: Masques - 19
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 22
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 17
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 20
*Sgambati: Symphony No.1 - 33*
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 16
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 21
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 10
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4
*Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 26 *


----------



## PaulieGatto

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263. Revueltas: La noche de los mayas
2264. Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
2265. Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51
2266. Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat
2267. Dufourt: Erewhon
2268. Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis
2269. Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer
2270. Reich: Clapping Music
2271. Medtner: Forgotten melodies
2272. Granados: Piano Trio
2273. Pärt: Summa
2274. Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33
2275. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1
2276. Sgambati: Symphony No. 1

*Nominated*:
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 2 - GioCar

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 21
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 23
Debussy: Masques - 19
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 22
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 17
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 16
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 21
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 10
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 26


----------



## ptr

after PG

Tournemire / Frescobaldi

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 21
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 23
Debussy: Masques - 19
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 3
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 22
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 17
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 16
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 21
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 10
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 28


----------



## Mika

after ptr

Mahler Boulez

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 21
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 24
Debussy: Masques - 19
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 3
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 24
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 17
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 16
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 21
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 10
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 28


----------



## Winged Wolf

After Mika

Debussy/Tournemire

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 21
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 24
Debussy: Masques - 21
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 3
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 24
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 17
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 16
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 21
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 10
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 29


----------



## Aecio

After Winged Wolf

Debussy/Tournemire

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 21
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 24
Debussy: Masques - 23
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 3
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 24
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 17
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 16
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 21
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 10
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4
Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 30


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Frescobaldi / Tournemire

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 21
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 24
Debussy: Masques - 23
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 24
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 17
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 16
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 21
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 10
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4
*Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte - 31*


----------



## GioCar

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263. Revueltas: La noche de los mayas
2264. Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
2265. Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51
2266. Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat
2267. Dufourt: Erewhon
2268. Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis
2269. Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer
2270. Reich: Clapping Music
2271. Medtner: Forgotten melodies
2272. Granados: Piano Trio
2273. Pärt: Summa
2274. Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33
2275. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1
2276. Sgambati: Symphony No. 1
2277. Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte


Nominated:



Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 21
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 24
Debussy: Masques - 23
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 24
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 17
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 16
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 21
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 10
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4


----------



## Trout

After GioCar:

Handel / Shostakovich

Nominated:



Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 21
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 24
Debussy: Masques - 23
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 26
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 24
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 17
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 17
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 21
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 10
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Strauss R / Shost

Nominated:



Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 21
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 24
Debussy: Masques - 23
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 26
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 24
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 17
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 18
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 21
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 12
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4


----------



## Mika

After MS

Shosty Händel

Nominated:



Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 21
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 24
Debussy: Masques - 23
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 27
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 24
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 17
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 21
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 12
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Frescobaldi/Stenhammar

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 21
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 24
Debussy: Masques - 23
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 7
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 27
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 24
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 17
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 22
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 12
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Stenhammar/Handel

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 21
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 24
Debussy: Masques - 23
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 7
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 24
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 17
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 24
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 12
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Boulez / Strauss I

Nominated:



Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 21
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 26
Debussy: Masques - 23
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 7
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 24
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 17
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 24
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 13
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4


----------



## GioCar

After mmsbls:

Nørgård / Handel

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 21
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 26
Debussy: Masques - 23
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 7
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 29
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 24
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 19
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 24
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 13
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After GioCar:

Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" / Petrassi

Nominated:
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 21
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 26
Debussy: Masques - 23
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 7
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 29
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 24
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 19
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 24
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 13
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4


----------



## ptr

After pg:

Nørgård / Gerhard

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 21
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 26
Debussy: Masques - 23
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 7
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 3
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 29
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 24
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 21
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 24
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 13
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4


----------



## Skilmarilion

PaulieGatto said:


> After GioCar:
> 
> Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" / Petrassi
> 
> Nominated:
> Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 2 - PaulieGatto


I was reading over some older TC threads trying to learn a bit about Gerhard's output. A lot of positive responses.

Just happened to see this nomination, and after checking, it seems like there are no Gerhard works in the entire list. 

Wasn't expecting that.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Rimsky / Handel

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 21
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 26
Debussy: Masques - 23
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 7
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 3
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 30
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 24
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 21
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 24
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 13
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

It must've been a collective omission by accident. Considering the Gerhard work got up to the top 75 of the post-1950s list I felt it should be on this list, though I'm sure if it was nominated earlier it could have gotten on. I also really like his The Plague cantata and might nominate that one afterwards.


----------



## Mika

After MS

Mahler Handel

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 21
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 26
Debussy: Masques - 23
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 7
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 3
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 31
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 26
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 21
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 24
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 13
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Handel / Gerhard

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 21
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 26
Debussy: Masques - 23
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 7
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 4
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
*Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - 33*
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 26
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 21
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 24
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 13
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4


----------



## Trout

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263. Revueltas: La noche de los mayas
2264. Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
2265. Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51
2266. Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat
2267. Dufourt: Erewhon
2268. Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis
2269. Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer
2270. Reich: Clapping Music
2271. Medtner: Forgotten melodies
2272. Granados: Piano Trio
2273. Pärt: Summa
2274. Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33
2275. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1
2276. Sgambati: Symphony No. 1
2277. Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte
2278. Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline


Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 21
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 26
Debussy: Masques - 23
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 7
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 4
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 26
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 21
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 24
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 13
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4


----------



## Mika

after Trout

Stenhammar Norgård

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 21
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 26
Debussy: Masques - 23
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 7
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 4
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 26
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 26
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 13
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Boulez / Petrassi

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 21
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 28
Debussy: Masques - 23
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 7
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 4
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 26
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 13
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 26
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 13
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4


----------



## ptr

after GioCar

Mahler/Gerhard

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 21
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 28
Debussy: Masques - 23
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 7
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 28
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 13
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 26
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 13
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Rimsky / Strauss march

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 21
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 28
Debussy: Masques - 23
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 7
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 28
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 13
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 26
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 14
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MoonlightSonata:

Mahler / Strauss I

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 21
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 28
Debussy: Masques - 23
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 7
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 5
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 30
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 13
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 26
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 15
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4


----------



## ptr

After PG:

Gerhard / Petrassi

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 21
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 28
Debussy: Masques - 23
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 7
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 7
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 30
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 26
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 15
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After ptr:

Gerhard / Strauss I

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 21
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 28
Debussy: Masques - 23
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 7
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 9
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 30
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 26
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 16
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Chin / Mahler

Nominated:
Chin: Cello Concerto - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 21
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 28
Debussy: Masques - 23
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 7
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 9
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 31
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 26
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 16
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4


----------



## Mika

After trout:

Mahler Gerhard

Nominated:
Chin: Cello Concerto - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 21
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 28
Debussy: Masques - 23
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 7
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 10
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 20
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 7
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 33
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 26
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 16
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Gosfield / Koechlin

Nominated:
Chin: Cello Concerto - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 21
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 28
Debussy: Masques - 23
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 7
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 10
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 8
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 33
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 26
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 16
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4


----------



## GioCar

After MS

Chin / Debussy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 21
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 28
Chin: Cello Concerto - 4
Debussy: Masques - 24
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 7
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 10
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 8
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 33
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 26
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 16
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Giocar

Stenhammar/Strauss R

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 21
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 28
Chin: Cello Concerto - 4
Debussy: Masques - 24
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 7
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 10
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 8
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 33
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 28
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 17
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Mahler / Koechlin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 21
*Boulez: Dérive 2 - 28*
Chin: Cello Concerto - 4
Debussy: Masques - 24
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 7
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 10
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
*Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - 35*
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 28
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 17
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263. Revueltas: La noche de los mayas
2264. Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
2265. Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51
2266. Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat
2267. Dufourt: Erewhon
2268. Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis
2269. Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer
2270. Reich: Clapping Music
2271. Medtner: Forgotten melodies
2272. Granados: Piano Trio
2273. Pärt: Summa
2274. Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33
2275. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1
2276. Sgambati: Symphony No. 1
2277. Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte
2278. Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline
2279. Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 21
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 28
Chin: Cello Concerto - 4
Debussy: Masques - 24
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 7
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 10
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 28
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 17
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PG
Chin / Barraqué

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 22
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 28
Chin: Cello Concerto - 6
Debussy: Masques - 24
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 7
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 10
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 28
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 17
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4


----------



## Mika

After MS

Boulez Norgård

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 22
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 30
Chin: Cello Concerto - 6
Debussy: Masques - 24
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 7
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 10
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 23
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 28
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 17
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Boulez / Chin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 22
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 32
Chin: Cello Concerto - 7
Debussy: Masques - 24
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 7
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 10
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 23
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 28
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 17
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Chin / Frescobaldi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 22
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 32
Chin: Cello Concerto - 9
Debussy: Masques - 24
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 8
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 10
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 23
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 28
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 17
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 4


----------



## ptr

after GioCar

Nørgård / Taneyev

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 22
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 32
Chin: Cello Concerto - 9
Debussy: Masques - 24
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 8
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 10
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 25
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 28
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 17
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Taneyev/Strauss r

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 22
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 32
Chin: Cello Concerto - 9
Debussy: Masques - 24
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 8
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 10
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 25
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 28
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 18
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Boulez / Frescobaldi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 22
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 34
Chin: Cello Concerto - 9
Debussy: Masques - 24
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 9
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 10
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 25
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 28
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 18
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 7


----------



## Mika

After PG

Norgård Chin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 22
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 34
Chin: Cello Concerto - 10
Debussy: Masques - 24
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 9
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 10
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 27
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 28
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 18
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 7


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Gerhard / Stenhammar

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 22
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 34
Chin: Cello Concerto - 10
Debussy: Masques - 24
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 9
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 12
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 27
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 29
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 18
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 7


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Gosfield / Nørgård

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 22
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 34
Chin: Cello Concerto - 10
Debussy: Masques - 24
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 9
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 12
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 28
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 29
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 18
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 7


----------



## GioCar

After MS

Schubert / Boulez

Nominated:

Schubert: Fierrabras - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 22
Boulez: Dérive 2 - 35
Chin: Cello Concerto - 10
Debussy: Masques - 24
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 9
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 12
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 28
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 29
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 18
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 7


----------



## Trout

After GioCar:

Chin / Boulez

Nominated:

Schubert: Fierrabras - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 22
*Boulez: Dérive 2 - 36*
Chin: Cello Concerto - 12
Debussy: Masques - 24
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 9
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 12
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 28
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
*Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 29*
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 18
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 7


----------



## Trout

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263. Revueltas: La noche de los mayas
2264. Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
2265. Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51
2266. Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat
2267. Dufourt: Erewhon
2268. Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis
2269. Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer
2270. Reich: Clapping Music
2271. Medtner: Forgotten melodies
2272. Granados: Piano Trio
2273. Pärt: Summa
2274. Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33
2275. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1
2276. Sgambati: Symphony No. 1
2277. Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte
2278. Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline
2279. Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge
2280. Boulez: Dérive 2


Nominated:

Schubert: Fierrabras - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 22
Chin: Cello Concerto - 12
Debussy: Masques - 24
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 9
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 12
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 28
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 29
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 18
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 7


----------



## Mika

after Trout

Norgård Verdi:Nabucco

Nominated:

Schubert: Fierrabras - 2 - GioCar
Verdi: Nabucco - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 22
Chin: Cello Concerto - 12
Debussy: Masques - 24
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 9
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 12
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 30
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 29
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 18
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 7


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Taneyev / Verdi

Nominated:

Schubert: Fierrabras - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 22
Chin: Cello Concerto - 12
Debussy: Masques - 24
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 9
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 12
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 30
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 29
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 18
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 9
Verdi: Nabucco - 2


----------



## ptr

after MS

Stenhammar / Schubert

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 22
Chin: Cello Concerto - 12
Debussy: Masques - 24
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 9
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 12
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 30
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 24
Schubert: Fierrabras - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 31
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 18
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 9
Verdi: Nabucco - 2


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Stenhammar / Strauss R

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 22
Chin: Cello Concerto - 12
Debussy: Masques - 24
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 9
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 12
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 30
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 24
Schubert: Fierrabras - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 33
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 19
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 9
Verdi: Nabucco - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Gerhard / Strauss R

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 22
Chin: Cello Concerto - 12
Debussy: Masques - 24
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 9
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 14
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 30
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 24
Schubert: Fierrabras - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 20
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 33
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 20
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 9
Verdi: Nabucco - 2


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Stenhammar Shosty

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 22
Chin: Cello Concerto - 12
Debussy: Masques - 24
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 9
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 14
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 30
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 24
Schubert: Fierrabras - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 21
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 35
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 20
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 9
Verdi: Nabucco - 2


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Gerhard / Schubert

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 22
Chin: Cello Concerto - 12
Debussy: Masques - 24
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 9
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 16
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 30
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 24
Schubert: Fierrabras - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 21
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 35
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 20
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 9
Verdi: Nabucco - 2


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Verdi / Debussy

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 22
Chin: Cello Concerto - 12
Debussy: Masques - 25
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 9
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 16
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 30
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 24
Schubert: Fierrabras - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 21
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 35
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 20
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 9
Verdi: Nabucco - 4


----------



## GioCar

After MoonlightSonata

Schubert / Debussy

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 22
Chin: Cello Concerto - 12
Debussy: Masques - 26
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 9
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 16
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 30
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 24
Schubert: Fierrabras - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 21
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 35
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 20
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 9
Verdi: Nabucco - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Giocar

Debussy/Stenhammar

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 22
Chin: Cello Concerto - 12
Debussy: Masques - 28
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 9
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 16
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 30
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 24
Schubert: Fierrabras - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 21
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 36
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 20
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 9
Verdi: Nabucco - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

RK / Taneyev

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 22
Chin: Cello Concerto - 12
Debussy: Masques - 28
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 9
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 16
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 30
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 26
Schubert: Fierrabras - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 21
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 36
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 20
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 10
Verdi: Nabucco - 4


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Glass / Gerhard

Nominated:
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 22
Chin: Cello Concerto - 12
Debussy: Masques - 28
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 9
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 17
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 30
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 26
Schubert: Fierrabras - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 21
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 36
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 20
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 10
Verdi: Nabucco - 4


----------



## ptr

After T:

Barraqué / Shostakovich

*Nominated*:
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 24
Chin: Cello Concerto - 12
Debussy: Masques - 28
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 9
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 17
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 30
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 26
Schubert: Fierrabras - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 22
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 36
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 20
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 10
Verdi: Nabucco - 4


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Glass / Chin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 24
Chin: Cello Concerto - 13
Debussy: Masques - 28
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 9
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 17
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 4
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 30
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 26
Schubert: Fierrabras - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 22
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 36
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 20
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 10
Verdi: Nabucco - 4


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Glass / Schubert

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 24
Chin: Cello Concerto - 13
Debussy: Masques - 28
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 9
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 17
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 6
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 30
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 26
Schubert: Fierrabras - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 22
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 36
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 20
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 10
Verdi: Nabucco - 4


----------



## Aecio

After MoonlightSonata

Taneyev/Verdi

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 24
Chin: Cello Concerto - 13
Debussy: Masques - 28
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 9
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 17
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 6
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 30
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 26
Schubert: Fierrabras - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 22
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 36
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 20
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 12
Verdi: Nabucco - 5


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Barraqué / Chin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 26
Chin: Cello Concerto - 14
Debussy: Masques - 28
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 9
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 17
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 6
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 30
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 26
Schubert: Fierrabras - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 22
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 36
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 20
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 22
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 12
Verdi: Nabucco - 5


----------



## ptr

After Gio

Debussy / Szymanowski

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 26
Chin: Cello Concerto - 14
Debussy: Masques - 30
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 9
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 17
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 6
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 30
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 26
Schubert: Fierrabras - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 22
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 36
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 20
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 23
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 12
Verdi: Nabucco - 5


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Glass Shosty

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 26
Chin: Cello Concerto - 14
Debussy: Masques - 30
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 9
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 17
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 8
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 30
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 26
Schubert: Fierrabras - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 23
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 36
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 20
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 23
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 12
Verdi: Nabucco - 5


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Schubert / Verdi


Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 26
Chin: Cello Concerto - 14
Debussy: Masques - 30
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 9
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 17
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 8
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 30
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 26
Schubert: Fierrabras - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 23
Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 36
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 20
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 23
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 12
Verdi: Nabucco - 6


----------



## Winged Wolf

After MS
Verdi/Stenhammar

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 26
Chin: Cello Concerto - 14
*Debussy: Masques - 30
*Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 9
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 17
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 8
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
*Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 30
*Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 26
Schubert: Fierrabras - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 23
*Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 - 37
*Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 20
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 23
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 12
Verdi: Nabucco - 8

Um, I want to nominate Beethoven's Fur Elise bagatelle and I'm not quite sure what I would nominate that under? Like, it doesn't have an Opus number but a WoO number and it seems to stand on its own so I just want clarification. Unless its already on the list and I just missed it.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
 2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263. Revueltas: La noche de los mayas
2264. Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
2265. Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51
2266. Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat
2267. Dufourt: Erewhon
2268. Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis
2269. Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer
2270. Reich: Clapping Music
2271. Medtner: Forgotten melodies
2272. Granados: Piano Trio
2273. Pärt: Summa
2274. Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33
2275. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1
2276. Sgambati: Symphony No. 1
2277. Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte
2278. Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline
2279. Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge
2280. Boulez: Dérive 2
2281. Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After WW
Rimsky / Szym

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 26
Chin: Cello Concerto - 14
Debussy: Masques - 30
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 9
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 17
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 8
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 30
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 28
Schubert: Fierrabras - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 23
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 20
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 24
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 12
Verdi: Nabucco - 8


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Winged Wolf said:


> Um, I want to nominate Beethoven's Fur Elise bagatelle and I'm not quite sure what I would nominate that under? Like, it doesn't have an Opus number but a WoO number and it seems to stand on its own so I just want clarification. Unless its already on the list and I just missed it.


It hasn't been enshrined yet, and seems to be a standalone work, so it should be fine - unless we're grouping all of Beethoven's bagatelles together?


----------



## GioCar

After MS

Nørgård / Shostakovich

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 26
Chin: Cello Concerto - 14
Debussy: Masques - 30
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 9
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 17
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 8
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 32
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 28
Schubert: Fierrabras - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 24
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 20
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 24
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 12
Verdi: Nabucco - 8


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Szym/Glass

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 26
Chin: Cello Concerto - 14
Debussy: Masques - 30
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 9
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 17
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 9
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 32
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 28
Schubert: Fierrabras - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 24
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 20
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 26
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 12
Verdi: Nabucco - 8


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Frescobaldi/Nørgård

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 26
Chin: Cello Concerto - 14
Debussy: Masques - 30
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 11
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 17
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 9
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 33
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 28
Schubert: Fierrabras - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 24
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 20
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 26
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 12
Verdi: Nabucco - 8


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Nørgård Glass

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 26
Chin: Cello Concerto - 14
Debussy: Masques - 30
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 11
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 17
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 10
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 35
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 28
Schubert: Fierrabras - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 24
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 20
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 26
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 12
Verdi: Nabucco - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Norgard / Barraque

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 27
Chin: Cello Concerto - 14
*Debussy: Masques - 30*
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 11
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 17
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 10
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
*Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion - 37*
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 28
Schubert: Fierrabras - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 24
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 20
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 26
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 12
Verdi: Nabucco - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263. Revueltas: La noche de los mayas
2264. Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
2265. Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51
2266. Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat
2267. Dufourt: Erewhon
2268. Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis
2269. Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer
2270. Reich: Clapping Music
2271. Medtner: Forgotten melodies
2272. Granados: Piano Trio
2273. Pärt: Summa
2274. Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33
2275. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1
2276. Sgambati: Symphony No. 1
2277. Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte
2278. Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline
2279. Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge
2280. Boulez: Dérive 2
2281. Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 
2282. Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion

Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 27
Chin: Cello Concerto - 14
Debussy: Masques - 30
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 11
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 17
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 10
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 28
Schubert: Fierrabras - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 24
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 20
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 26
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 12
Verdi: Nabucco - 8


----------



## GioCar

After PaulieGatto

Debussy / Frescobaldi

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 27
Chin: Cello Concerto - 14
Debussy: Masques - 32
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 12
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 17
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 10
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 28
Schubert: Fierrabras - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 24
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 20
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 26
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 12
Verdi: Nabucco - 8


----------



## Trout

After GioCar:

Glass / Frescobaldi

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 27
Chin: Cello Concerto - 14
Debussy: Masques - 32
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 13
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 17
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 12
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 28
Schubert: Fierrabras - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 24
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 20
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 26
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 12
Verdi: Nabucco - 8


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Debussy Chin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 27
Chin: Cello Concerto - 15
Debussy: Masques - 34
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 13
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 17
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 12
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 28
Schubert: Fierrabras - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 24
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 20
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 26
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 12
Verdi: Nabucco - 8


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Taneyev / Verdi



Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 27
Chin: Cello Concerto - 15
Debussy: Masques - 34
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 13
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 17
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 12
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 28
Schubert: Fierrabras - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 24
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 20
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 26
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 14
Verdi: Nabucco - 9


----------



## Aecio

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263. Revueltas: La noche de los mayas
2264. Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
2265. Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51
2266. Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat
2267. Dufourt: Erewhon
2268. Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis
2269. Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer
2270. Reich: Clapping Music
2271. Medtner: Forgotten melodies
2272. Granados: Piano Trio
2273. Pärt: Summa
2274. Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33
2275. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1
2276. Sgambati: Symphony No. 1
2277. Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte
2278. Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline
2279. Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge
2280. Boulez: Dérive 2
2281. Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 
2282. Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion
2283. Debussy: Masques

Atterberg/Debussy



Nominated:

Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 27
Chin: Cello Concerto - 15
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 13
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 17
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 12
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 28
Schubert: Fierrabras - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 24
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 20
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 26
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 14
Verdi: Nabucco - 9


----------



## ptr

after Aecio

Shostakovich / Atterberg

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 3
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 27
Chin: Cello Concerto - 15
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 13
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 17
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 12
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 28
Schubert: Fierrabras - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 26
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 20
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 26
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 14
Verdi: Nabucco - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After ptr:

Gerhard / Chin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 3
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 27
Chin: Cello Concerto - 16
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 13
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 19
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 12
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 28
Schubert: Fierrabras - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 26
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 20
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 26
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 14
Verdi: Nabucco - 9


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

R-K / Glass

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 3
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 27
Chin: Cello Concerto - 16
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 13
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 19
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 13
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 30
Schubert: Fierrabras - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 26
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 20
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 26
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 14
Verdi: Nabucco - 9


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Chin / Shostakovich

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 3
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 27
Chin: Cello Concerto - 18
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 13
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 19
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 13
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 30
Schubert: Fierrabras - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 27
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 20
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 26
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 14
Verdi: Nabucco - 9


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Glass/RK

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 3
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 27
Chin: Cello Concerto - 18
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 13
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 19
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 15
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 9
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 31
Schubert: Fierrabras - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 27
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 20
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 26
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 14
Verdi: Nabucco - 9


----------



## ptr

After A

Koechlin/Szymanowski

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 3
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 27
Chin: Cello Concerto - 18
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 13
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 19
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 15
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 10
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 31
Schubert: Fierrabras - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 27
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 20
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 27
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 14
Verdi: Nabucco - 9


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Taneyev / Verdi

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 3
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 27
Chin: Cello Concerto - 18
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 13
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 19
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 15
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 10
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 31
Schubert: Fierrabras - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 27
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 20
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 27
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 16
Verdi: Nabucco - 10


----------



## Trout

After MoonlightSonata:

Glass / Gerhard

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 3
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 27
Chin: Cello Concerto - 18
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 13
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 20
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 17
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 10
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 31
Schubert: Fierrabras - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 27
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 20
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 27
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 16
Verdi: Nabucco - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Gerhard / Strauss I

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 3
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 27
Chin: Cello Concerto - 18
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 13
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 22
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 17
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 10
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 31
Schubert: Fierrabras - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 27
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 21
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 27
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 16
Verdi: Nabucco - 10


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

R-K / Glass

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 3
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 27
Chin: Cello Concerto - 18
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 13
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 22
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 18
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 10
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 33
Schubert: Fierrabras - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 27
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 21
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 27
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 16
Verdi: Nabucco - 10


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Chin / Schubert

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 3
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 27
Chin: Cello Concerto - 20
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 13
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 22
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 18
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 10
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 33
Schubert: Fierrabras - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 27
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 21
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 27
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 16
Verdi: Nabucco - 10


----------



## ptr

after G

Frescobaldi / Gerhard

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 3
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 27
Chin: Cello Concerto - 20
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 15
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 23
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 18
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 10
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 33
Schubert: Fierrabras - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 27
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 21
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 27
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 16
Verdi: Nabucco - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Koechlin/Strauss r

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 3
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 27
Chin: Cello Concerto - 20
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 15
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 23
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 18
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 33
Schubert: Fierrabras - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 27
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 22
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 27
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 16
Verdi: Nabucco - 10


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
Chin / Rimsky

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 3
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 27
Chin: Cello Concerto - 22
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 15
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 23
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 18
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan - 34
Schubert: Fierrabras - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 27
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 22
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 27
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 16
Verdi: Nabucco - 10


----------



## MoonlightSonata

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263. Revueltas: La noche de los mayas
2264. Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
2265. Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51
2266. Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat
2267. Dufourt: Erewhon
2268. Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis
2269. Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer
2270. Reich: Clapping Music
2271. Medtner: Forgotten melodies
2272. Granados: Piano Trio
2273. Pärt: Summa
2274. Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33
2275. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1
2276. Sgambati: Symphony No. 1
2277. Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte
2278. Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline
2279. Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge
2280. Boulez: Dérive 2
2281. Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 
2282. Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion
2283. Debussy: Masques
2284. Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan


----------



## MoonlightSonata

New board: 

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 3
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 27
Chin: Cello Concerto - 22
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 15
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 23
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 18
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 14
Schubert: Fierrabras - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 27
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 22
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 27
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 16
Verdi: Nabucco - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MoonlightSonata:

Barraque / Petrassi

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 3
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 29
Chin: Cello Concerto - 22
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 15
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 23
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 18
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 15
Schubert: Fierrabras - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 27
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 22
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 27
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 16
Verdi: Nabucco - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Gerhard / Taneyev

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 3
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 29
Chin: Cello Concerto - 22
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 15
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 25
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 18
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 15
Schubert: Fierrabras - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 27
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 22
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 27
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 17
Verdi: Nabucco - 10


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Glass / Frescobaldi

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 3
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 29
Chin: Cello Concerto - 22
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 16
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 25
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 15
Schubert: Fierrabras - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 27
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 22
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 27
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 17
Verdi: Nabucco - 10


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Glass / Atterberg

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 29
Chin: Cello Concerto - 22
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 16
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 25
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 15
Schubert: Fierrabras - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 27
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 22
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 27
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 17
Verdi: Nabucco - 10


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Rihm / Gerhard

*Nominated*:
Wolfgang Rihm: Et Lux - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 29
Chin: Cello Concerto - 22
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 16
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 26
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 15
Schubert: Fierrabras - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 27
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 22
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 27
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 17
Verdi: Nabucco - 10


----------



## Aecio

ptr said:


> After Mika
> 
> Rihm / Gerhard
> 
> *Nominated*:
> Wolfgang Rihm: Et Lux - 2 - ptr
> 
> *Seconded*:
> Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
> Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 29
> Chin: Cello Concerto - 22
> Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 16
> Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 26
> Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 22
> Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
> Hoffmann: Undine - 16
> Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
> Petrassi: Salmo IX - 15
> Schubert: Fierrabras - 9
> Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 27
> Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 22
> Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
> Szymanowski: Metopes - 27
> Taneyev: Piano Trio - 19
> Verdi: Nabucco - 11


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Taneyev/Verdi

*Nominated*:
Wolfgang Rihm: Et Lux - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 29
Chin: Cello Concerto - 22
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 16
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 26
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 15
Schubert: Fierrabras - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 27
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 22
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 27
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 19
Verdi: Nabucco - 11


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
Strauss R / Taneyev

Nominated:
Wolfgang Rihm: Et Lux - 2 - ptr


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 29
Chin: Cello Concerto - 22
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 16
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 26
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 15
Schubert: Fierrabras - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 27
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 24
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 27
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 20
Verdi: Nabucco - 11


----------



## Mika

After MS

Verdi Glass

Nominated:
Wolfgang Rihm: Et Lux - 2 - ptr


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 29
Chin: Cello Concerto - 22
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 16
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 26
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 23
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 15
Schubert: Fierrabras - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 27
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 24
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 27
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 20
Verdi: Nabucco - 13


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Taneyev / Petrassi

Nominated:
Wolfgang Rihm: Et Lux - 2 - ptr


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 29
Chin: Cello Concerto - 22
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 16
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 26
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 23
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 16
Schubert: Fierrabras - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 27
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 24
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 4
Szymanowski: Metopes - 27
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 22
Verdi: Nabucco - 13


----------



## ptr

After MS

Barraqué / Strauss II

*Nominated*:
Wolfgang Rihm: Et Lux - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 31
Chin: Cello Concerto - 22
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 16
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 26
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 23
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 16
Schubert: Fierrabras - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 27
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 24
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 27
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 22
Verdi: Nabucco - 13


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Barraqué / Verdi

Nominated:
Wolfgang Rihm: Et Lux - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 33
Chin: Cello Concerto - 22
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 16
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 26
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 23
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 16
Schubert: Fierrabras - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 27
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 24
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 27
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 22
Verdi: Nabucco - 14

I'm quite busy these days, I would really like to find the time to give _Et Lux_ a listen...


----------



## mmsbls

After GioCar

Gerhard / Strauss R

Nominated:
Wolfgang Rihm: Et Lux - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 33
Chin: Cello Concerto - 22
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 16
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 28
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 23
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 16
Schubert: Fierrabras - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 27
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 25
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 27
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 22
Verdi: Nabucco - 14


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Taneyev/Frescobaldi

Nominated:
Wolfgang Rihm: Et Lux - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 33
Chin: Cello Concerto - 22
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 17
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 28
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 23
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 16
Schubert: Fierrabras - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 27
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 25
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 27
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 24
Verdi: Nabucco - 14


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Chin / Rihm

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 33
Chin: Cello Concerto - 24
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 17
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 28
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 23
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 16
Rihm: Et Lux - 3
Schubert: Fierrabras - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 27
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 25
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 27
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 24
Verdi: Nabucco - 14

The Rihm, while as far as I know not fully available on YT or Spotify, is on the Google Play store for $1.29- an amazing price for Rihm's beautiful piece.


----------



## ptr

After T:

Rihm / Gerhard

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 33
Chin: Cello Concerto - 24
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 17
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 29
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 23
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 16
Rihm: Et Lux - 5
Schubert: Fierrabras - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 27
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 25
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 27
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 24
Verdi: Nabucco - 14


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Barraque Chin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 35
Chin: Cello Concerto - 25
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 17
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 29
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 23
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 16
Rihm: Et Lux - 5
Schubert: Fierrabras - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 27
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 25
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 27
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 24
Verdi: Nabucco - 14


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Rihm / Shostakovich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 35
Chin: Cello Concerto - 25
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 17
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 29
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 23
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 16
Rihm: Et Lux - 7
Schubert: Fierrabras - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 28
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 25
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 27
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 24
Verdi: Nabucco - 14


----------



## Mika

After MS

Szy / Shostakovich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 35
Chin: Cello Concerto - 25
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 17
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 29
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 23
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 16
Rihm: Et Lux - 7
Schubert: Fierrabras - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 29
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 25
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 29
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 24
Verdi: Nabucco - 14


----------



## calvinpv

After Mika

Barraque / Szymanowski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
*Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile - 37*
Chin: Cello Concerto - 25
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 17
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 29
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 23
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 16
Rihm: Et Lux - 7
Schubert: Fierrabras - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 29
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 25
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
*Szymanowski: Metopes - 30*
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 24
Verdi: Nabucco - 14


----------



## calvinpv

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263. Revueltas: La noche de los mayas
2264. Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
2265. Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51
2266. Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat
2267. Dufourt: Erewhon
2268. Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis
2269. Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer
2270. Reich: Clapping Music
2271. Medtner: Forgotten melodies
2272. Granados: Piano Trio
2273. Pärt: Summa
2274. Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33
2275. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1
2276. Sgambati: Symphony No. 1
2277. Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte
2278. Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline
2279. Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge
2280. Boulez: Dérive 2
2281. Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31 
2282. Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion
2283. Debussy: Masques
2284. Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan
2285. Barraqué: La mort de Virgile


New Board:
Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Chin: Cello Concerto - 25
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 17
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 29
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 23
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 16
Rihm: Et Lux - 7
Schubert: Fierrabras - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 29
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 25
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 30
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 24
Verdi: Nabucco - 14


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After calvinpv
Szym / Shost

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Chin: Cello Concerto - 25
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 17
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 29
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 23
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 16
Rihm: Et Lux - 7
Schubert: Fierrabras - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 30
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 25
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 32
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 24
Verdi: Nabucco - 14


----------



## Aecio

After MoonlightSonata

Szy/Glass

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Chin: Cello Concerto - 25
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 17
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 29
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 24
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 16
Rihm: Et Lux - 7
Schubert: Fierrabras - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 30
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 25
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 34
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 24
Verdi: Nabucco - 14


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Rihm/Gerhard

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Chin: Cello Concerto - 25
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 17
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 30
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 24
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 16
Rihm: Et Lux - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 30
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 25
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 34
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 24
Verdi: Nabucco - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After ptr:

Gerhard / Chin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Chin: Cello Concerto - 26
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 17
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 32
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 24
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 16
Rihm: Et Lux - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 30
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 25
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 34
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 24
Verdi: Nabucco - 14


----------



## calvinpv

After mmsbls:

Shostakovich / Taneyev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Chin: Cello Concerto - 26
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 17
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 32
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 24
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 16
Rihm: Et Lux - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 9
*Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 32*
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 25
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 34
*Taneyev: Piano Trio - 25*
Verdi: Nabucco - 14


----------



## Trout

After calvinpv:

Glass / Rihm

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Chin: Cello Concerto - 26
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 17
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 32
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 26
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 16
Rihm: Et Lux - 10
Schubert: Fierrabras - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 32
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 25
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 34
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 25
Verdi: Nabucco - 14


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Rihm Glass

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Chin: Cello Concerto - 26
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 17
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 32
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 16
Rihm: Et Lux - 12
Schubert: Fierrabras - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 32
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 25
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 34
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 25
Verdi: Nabucco - 14


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Verdi / Strauss R

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Chin: Cello Concerto - 26
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 17
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 32
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 16
Rihm: Et Lux - 12
Schubert: Fierrabras - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 32
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 26
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 34
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 25
Verdi: Nabucco - 16


----------



## Trout

After MoonlightSonata:

Chin / Frescobaldi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Chin: Cello Concerto - 28
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 18
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 32
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 16
Rihm: Et Lux - 12
Schubert: Fierrabras - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 32
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 26
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 34
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 25
Verdi: Nabucco - 16


----------



## calvinpv

After Trout:

Roslavets / Chin (It seems that the list of enshrinements has overlooked this extraordinary composer. Time to reverse that trend with this nomination.)

Nominated:
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 2 - calvinpv

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Chin: Cello Concerto - 29
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 18
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 32
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 16
Rihm: Et Lux - 12
Schubert: Fierrabras - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 32
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 26
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 34
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 25
Verdi: Nabucco - 16


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After calvinpv
Rihm / Taneyev

Nominated:
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 2 - calvinpv

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Chin: Cello Concerto - 29
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 18
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 32
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 16
Rihm: Et Lux - 14
Schubert: Fierrabras - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 32
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 26
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 34
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 26
Verdi: Nabucco - 16


----------



## ptr

After MS

Gerhard / Roslavets

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Chin: Cello Concerto - 29
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 18
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 34
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 16
Rihm: Et Lux - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 3
Schubert: Fierrabras - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 32
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 26
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 34
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 26
Verdi: Nabucco - 16


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Schubert / Chin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Chin: Cello Concerto - 30
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 18
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 34
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 16
Rihm: Et Lux - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 3
Schubert: Fierrabras - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 32
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 26
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 34
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 26
Verdi: Nabucco - 16


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Verdi/Rosvalets

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Chin: Cello Concerto - 30
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 18
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 34
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 16
Rihm: Et Lux - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 4
Schubert: Fierrabras - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 32
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 26
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 34
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 26
Verdi: Nabucco - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Boulez: Anthemes II / Petrassi

Nominated:
Boulez: Anthemes II - 2 - PaulieGatto


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Chin: Cello Concerto - 30
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 18
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 34
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 17
Rihm: Et Lux - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 4
Schubert: Fierrabras - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 32
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 26
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 34
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 26
Verdi: Nabucco - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Gerhard / Boulez

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 3
Chin: Cello Concerto - 30
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 18
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 36
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 17
Rihm: Et Lux - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 4
Schubert: Fierrabras - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 32
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 26
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 34
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 26
Verdi: Nabucco - 18


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Boulez Gerhard

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 5
Chin: Cello Concerto - 30
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 18
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 37
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 17
Rihm: Et Lux - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 4
Schubert: Fierrabras - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 32
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 26
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 34
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 26
Verdi: Nabucco - 18


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Rihm / Boulez

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 6
Chin: Cello Concerto - 30
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 18
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 37
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 17
Rihm: Et Lux - 16
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 4
Schubert: Fierrabras - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 32
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 26
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 34
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 26
Verdi: Nabucco - 18


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Glass / Boulez

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 7
Chin: Cello Concerto - 30
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 18
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 37
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 29
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 17
Rihm: Et Lux - 16
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 4
Schubert: Fierrabras - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 32
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 26
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 34
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 26
Verdi: Nabucco - 18


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Koechlin / Schubert

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 7
Chin: Cello Concerto - 30
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 18
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 37
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 29
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 14
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 17
Rihm: Et Lux - 16
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 4
Schubert: Fierrabras - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 32
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 26
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 34
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 26
Verdi: Nabucco - 18


----------



## Mika

After MS

Chin Gerhard

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 7
Chin: Cello Concerto - 32
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 18
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 38
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 29
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 14
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 17
Rihm: Et Lux - 16
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 4
Schubert: Fierrabras - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 32
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 26
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 34
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 26
Verdi: Nabucco - 18


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Haydn / Boulez

Nominated:

Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 2 - GioCar


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 8
Chin: Cello Concerto - 32
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 18
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 38
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 29
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 16
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 14
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 17
Rihm: Et Lux - 16
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 4
Schubert: Fierrabras - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 32
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 26
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 34
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 26
Verdi: Nabucco - 18


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Koechlin/Hoffman

Nominated:

Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 2 - GioCar


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 8
Chin: Cello Concerto - 32
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 18
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 38
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 29
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 17
Rihm: Et Lux - 16
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 4
Schubert: Fierrabras - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 32
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 26
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 34
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 26
Verdi: Nabucco - 18


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
Shostakovich / Glass

Nominated:

Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 2 - GioCar


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 8
Chin: Cello Concerto - 32
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 18
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 38
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 30
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 17
Rihm: Et Lux - 16
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 4
Schubert: Fierrabras - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 34
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 26
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 34
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 26
Verdi: Nabucco - 18


----------



## ptr

After MS

Roslavets / Frescobaldi

*Nominated*:

Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 2 - GioCar

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 8
Chin: Cello Concerto - 32
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 19
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 38
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 30
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 17
Rihm: Et Lux - 16
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 6
Schubert: Fierrabras - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 34
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 26
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 34
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 26
Verdi: Nabucco - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After ptr:

Gerhard / Schubert

Nominated:

Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 2 - GioCar


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 8
Chin: Cello Concerto - 32
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 19
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 40
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 30
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 17
Rihm: Et Lux - 16
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 6
Schubert: Fierrabras - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 34
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 26
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 34
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 26
Verdi: Nabucco - 18 

Was there a Spotify link for the Rihm work?


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Boulez / Gerhard

Nominated:

Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 10
Chin: Cello Concerto - 32
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 19
*Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" - 41*
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 30
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 17
Rihm: Et Lux - 16
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 6
Schubert: Fierrabras - 13
*Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 34*
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 26
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
*Szymanowski: Metopes - 34*
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 26
Verdi: Nabucco - 18


----------



## mmsbls

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263. Revueltas: La noche de los mayas
2264. Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
2265. Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51
2266. Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat
2267. Dufourt: Erewhon
2268. Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis
2269. Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer
2270. Reich: Clapping Music
2271. Medtner: Forgotten melodies
2272. Granados: Piano Trio
2273. Pärt: Summa
2274. Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33
2275. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1
2276. Sgambati: Symphony No. 1
2277. Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte
2278. Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline
2279. Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge
2280. Boulez: Dérive 2
2281. Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31
2282. Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion
2283. Debussy: Masques
2284. Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan
2285. Barraqué: La mort de Virgile
2286. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" 

Nominated:

Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 2 - GioCar


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 10
Chin: Cello Concerto - 32
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 19
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 30
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 17
Rihm: Et Lux - 16
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 6
Schubert: Fierrabras - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 34
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 26
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 34
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 26
Verdi: Nabucco - 18


----------



## Mika

after mmsbls

Shosty Verdi

Nominated:

Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 2 - GioCar


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 10
Chin: Cello Concerto - 32
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 19
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 30
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 17
Rihm: Et Lux - 16
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 6
Schubert: Fierrabras - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 36
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 26
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 34
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 26
Verdi: Nabucco - 19


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Shosta/Rosvalets

Nominated:

Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 2 - GioCar


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 10
Chin: Cello Concerto - 32
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 19
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 30
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 17
Rihm: Et Lux - 16
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 7
Schubert: Fierrabras - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 38
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 26
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 34
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 26
Verdi: Nabucco - 19


----------



## ptr

after Aecio

Rihm / Haydn

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 10
Chin: Cello Concerto - 32
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 19
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 30
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 3
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 17
Rihm: Et Lux - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 7
Schubert: Fierrabras - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 38
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 26
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 34
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 26
Verdi: Nabucco - 19


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Schubert / Shostakovich

Nominated:



Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 10
Chin: Cello Concerto - 32
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 19
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 30
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 3
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 17
Rihm: Et Lux - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 6
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 38
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 26
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 34
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 26
Verdi: Nabucco - 19


----------



## GioCar

After MS

Haydn / Shosty

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 10
Chin: Cello Concerto - 32
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 19
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 30
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 5
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 17
Rihm: Et Lux - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 6
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 39
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 26
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 34
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 26
Verdi: Nabucco - 19


----------



## GioCar

After myself

Shostakovich / Chin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 10
Chin: Cello Concerto - 33
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 19
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 30
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 5
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 17
Rihm: Et Lux - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 6
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
*Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor - 41*
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 26
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
*Szymanowski: Metopes - 34*
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 26
Verdi: Nabucco - 19


----------



## GioCar

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263. Revueltas: La noche de los mayas
2264. Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
2265. Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51
2266. Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat
2267. Dufourt: Erewhon
2268. Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis
2269. Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer
2270. Reich: Clapping Music
2271. Medtner: Forgotten melodies
2272. Granados: Piano Trio
2273. Pärt: Summa
2274. Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33
2275. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1
2276. Sgambati: Symphony No. 1
2277. Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte
2278. Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline
2279. Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge
2280. Boulez: Dérive 2
2281. Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31
2282. Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion
2283. Debussy: Masques
2284. Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan
2285. Barraqué: La mort de Virgile
2286. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" 
2287. Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor


Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 10
Chin: Cello Concerto - 33
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 19
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 30
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 5
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 17
Rihm: Et Lux - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 6
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 26
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 34
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 26
Verdi: Nabucco - 19


----------



## ptr

after GioCar

Szymanowski / Petrassi

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 10
Chin: Cello Concerto - 33
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 19
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 30
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 5
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 18
Rihm: Et Lux - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 6
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 26
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 36
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 26
Verdi: Nabucco - 19


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Szymanowski / Glass

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 10
Chin: Cello Concerto - 33
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 19
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 31
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 5
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 18
Rihm: Et Lux - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 6
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 26
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 38
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 26
Verdi: Nabucco - 19


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Szymanowski / Chin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 10
Chin: Cello Concerto - 34
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 19
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 31
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 5
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 18
Rihm: Et Lux - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 6
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 26
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 40
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 26
Verdi: Nabucco - 19


----------



## calvinpv

After Mika

Boulez / Szymanowski

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 12
Chin: Cello Concerto - 34
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 19
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 31
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 5
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 18
Rihm: Et Lux - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 6
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 26
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Szymanowski: Metopes - 41
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 26
Verdi: Nabucco - 19


----------



## calvinpv

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263. Revueltas: La noche de los mayas
2264. Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
2265. Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51
2266. Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat
2267. Dufourt: Erewhon
2268. Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis
2269. Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer
2270. Reich: Clapping Music
2271. Medtner: Forgotten melodies
2272. Granados: Piano Trio
2273. Pärt: Summa
2274. Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33
2275. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1
2276. Sgambati: Symphony No. 1
2277. Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte
2278. Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline
2279. Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge
2280. Boulez: Dérive 2
2281. Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31
2282. Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion
2283. Debussy: Masques
2284. Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan
2285. Barraqué: La mort de Virgile
2286. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" 
2287. Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor
2288. Szymanowski: Métopes

New Board (with ptr's votes):
Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 12
Chin: Cello Concerto - 34
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 20
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 31
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 5
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 18
Rihm: Et Lux - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 6
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 26
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 26
Verdi: Nabucco - 19


----------



## ptr

After calvin

Rihm / Frescobaldi

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 12
Chin: Cello Concerto - 34
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 20
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 31
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 5
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 18
Rihm: Et Lux - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 6
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 26
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 26
Verdi: Nabucco - 19


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Chin / Boulez

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 13
Chin: Cello Concerto - 36
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 20
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 31
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 5
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 18
Rihm: Et Lux - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 6
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 26
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 26
Verdi: Nabucco - 19


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Strauss R/Rosvalets

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 13
Chin: Cello Concerto - 36
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 20
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 31
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 5
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 18
Rihm: Et Lux - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 7
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 28
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 26
Verdi: Nabucco - 19


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Chin / Petrassi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 13
*Chin: Cello Concerto - 38*
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 20
*Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 31*
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 5
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 19
Rihm: Et Lux - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 7
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 28
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 26
Verdi: Nabucco - 19


----------



## GioCar

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263. Revueltas: La noche de los mayas
2264. Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
2265. Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51
2266. Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat
2267. Dufourt: Erewhon
2268. Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis
2269. Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer
2270. Reich: Clapping Music
2271. Medtner: Forgotten melodies
2272. Granados: Piano Trio
2273. Pärt: Summa
2274. Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33
2275. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1
2276. Sgambati: Symphony No. 1
2277. Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte
2278. Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline
2279. Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge
2280. Boulez: Dérive 2
2281. Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31
2282. Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion
2283. Debussy: Masques
2284. Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan
2285. Barraqué: La mort de Virgile
2286. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" 
2287. Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor
2288. Szymanowski: Métopes
2289. Chin: Cello Concerto


Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 13
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 20
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 31
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 5
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 19
Rihm: Et Lux - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 7
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 28
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 26
Verdi: Nabucco - 19


----------



## Cygnenoir

After GioCar

Glass / Jenkins

Nominated:
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 13
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 20
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 33
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 5
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 19
Rihm: Et Lux - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 7
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 28
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 26
Verdi: Nabucco - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After Cygnenoir:

Boulez / Taneyev

Nominated:
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 15
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 20
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 33
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 5
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 19
Rihm: Et Lux - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 7
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 28
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 27
Verdi: Nabucco - 19


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Verdi Glass

Nominated:
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 15
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 20
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 34
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 5
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 19
Rihm: Et Lux - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 7
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 28
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 27
Verdi: Nabucco - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King / Atterberg

Nominated:
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 2 - PaulieGatto
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 5
Boulez: Anthemes II - 15
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 20
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 34
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 5
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 19
Rihm: Et Lux - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 7
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 28
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 27
Verdi: Nabucco - 21


----------



## Winged Wolf

After PaulieGatto

Beethoven: Fur Elise, WoO 59 / Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49

Nominated:
Beethoven: Fur Elise, WoO 59 - 2 - WingedWolf
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 1 - WingedWolf
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 2 - PaulieGatto
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 5
Boulez: Anthemes II - 15
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 20
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 34
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 5
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 19
Rihm: Et Lux - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 7
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 28
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 27
Verdi: Nabucco - 21


----------



## GioCar

After Winged Wolf

Davies / Beethoven

Nominated:
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 1 - WingedWolf
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 5
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 3
Boulez: Anthemes II - 15
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 4
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 20
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 34
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 5
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 19
Rihm: Et Lux - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 7
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 28
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 27
Verdi: Nabucco - 21


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Davies / Atterberg

Nominated:
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 1 - WingedWolf
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 6
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 3
Boulez: Anthemes II - 15
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 6
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 20
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi - 34
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 5
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 19
Rihm: Et Lux - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 7
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 28
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 27
Verdi: Nabucco - 21


----------



## Aecio

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263. Revueltas: La noche de los mayas
2264. Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
2265. Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51
2266. Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat
2267. Dufourt: Erewhon
2268. Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis
2269. Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer
2270. Reich: Clapping Music
2271. Medtner: Forgotten melodies
2272. Granados: Piano Trio
2273. Pärt: Summa
2274. Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33
2275. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1
2276. Sgambati: Symphony No. 1
2277. Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte
2278. Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline
2279. Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge
2280. Boulez: Dérive 2
2281. Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31
2282. Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion
2283. Debussy: Masques
2284. Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan
2285. Barraqué: La mort de Virgile
2286. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" 
2287. Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor
2288. Szymanowski: Métopes
2289. Chin: Cello Concerto
2290. Glass: Koyaanisqatsi

Stenhammar/Glass

Nominated:
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 1 - WingedWolf
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 6
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 3
Boulez: Anthemes II - 15
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 6
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 5
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 19
Rihm: Et Lux - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 7
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 28
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 27
Verdi: Nabucco - 21


----------



## ptr

after Aecio

Stenhammar/Roslavets

*Nominated*:
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 1 - WingedWolf
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 6
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 3
Boulez: Anthemes II - 15
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 6
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 5
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 19
Rihm: Et Lux - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 8
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 4
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 28
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 27
Verdi: Nabucco - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After ptr:

Strauss I / Boulez

Nominated:
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 1 - WingedWolf
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 6
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 3
Boulez: Anthemes II - 16
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 6
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 5
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 19
Rihm: Et Lux - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 8
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 4
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 30
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 27
Verdi: Nabucco - 21


----------



## calvinpv

After mmsbls:

Atterberg / Roslavets

Nominated:
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 1 - WingedWolf
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 8
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 3
Boulez: Anthemes II - 16
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 6
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 5
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 19
Rihm: Et Lux - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 4
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 30
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 5
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 27
Verdi: Nabucco - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

After calvinpv:

Strauss I / Strauss II

Nominated:
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 1 - WingedWolf
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 8
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 3
Boulez: Anthemes II - 16
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 6
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 5
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 19
Rihm: Et Lux - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 4
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 32
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 27
Verdi: Nabucco - 21 

I take it the Rihm work is currently not available for streaming?


----------



## ptr

> I take it the Rihm work is currently not available for streaming?


I have no idea, bought the CD myself...

After PG:

Stenhammar / Brahms

*Nominated*:
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 8
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 3
Boulez: Anthemes II - 16
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 2
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 6
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 5
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 19
Rihm: Et Lux - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 6
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 32
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 27
Verdi: Nabucco - 21


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Atterberg Verdi

Nominated:
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 10
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 3
Boulez: Anthemes II - 16
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 2
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 6
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 5
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 19
Rihm: Et Lux - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 6
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 32
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 27
Verdi: Nabucco - 22


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Atterberg/Strauss R

Nominated:
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 12
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 3
Boulez: Anthemes II - 16
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 2
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 6
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 5
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 19
Rihm: Et Lux - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 6
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 33
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 27
Verdi: Nabucco - 22


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
Verdi / Taneyev

Nominated:
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 12
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 3
Boulez: Anthemes II - 16
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 2
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 6
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 5
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 19
Rihm: Et Lux - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 6
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 33
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 28
Verdi: Nabucco - 24


----------



## GioCar

After MoonlightSonata

Rihm / Haydn

Nominated:
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 12
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 3
Boulez: Anthemes II - 16
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 2
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 6
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 6
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 19
Rihm: Et Lux - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 6
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 33
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 28
Verdi: Nabucco - 24


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Verdi Strauss

Nominated:
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 12
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 3
Boulez: Anthemes II - 16
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 2
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 6
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 6
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 19
Rihm: Et Lux - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 6
Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228 - 34
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 28
Verdi: Nabucco - 26


----------



## Aecio

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263. Revueltas: La noche de los mayas
2264. Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
2265. Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51
2266. Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat
2267. Dufourt: Erewhon
2268. Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis
2269. Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer
2270. Reich: Clapping Music
2271. Medtner: Forgotten melodies
2272. Granados: Piano Trio
2273. Pärt: Summa
2274. Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33
2275. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1
2276. Sgambati: Symphony No. 1
2277. Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte
2278. Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline
2279. Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge
2280. Boulez: Dérive 2
2281. Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31
2282. Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion
2283. Debussy: Masques
2284. Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan
2285. Barraqué: La mort de Virgile
2286. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" 
2287. Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor
2288. Szymanowski: Métopes
2289. Chin: Cello Concerto
2290. Glass: Koyaanisqatsi
2291. Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228

Stenhammar/Strauss

Nominated:
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 12
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 3
Boulez: Anthemes II - 16
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 2
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 6
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 20
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 6
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 19
Rihm: Et Lux - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 28
Verdi: Nabucco - 26


----------



## ptr

after A

Frescobaldi/Atterberg

*Nominated*:
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 13
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 3
Boulez: Anthemes II - 16
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 2
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 6
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 6
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 19
Rihm: Et Lux - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 28
Verdi: Nabucco - 26


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Rihm / Beethoven

Nominated:
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 13
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 16
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 2
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 6
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 6
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 19
Rihm: Et Lux - 24
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 28
Verdi: Nabucco - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Cygnenoir:

Taneyev / Rihm

Nominated:
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 13
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 16
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 2
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 6
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 6
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 19
Rihm: Et Lux - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 30
Verdi: Nabucco - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After Cygnenoir:

Taneyev / Boulez

Nominated:
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 13
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 17
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 2
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 6
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 6
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 19
Rihm: Et Lux - 24
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 30
Verdi: Nabucco - 26


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 / Verdi

Nominated:
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 2 - Mika
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 13
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 17
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 2
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 6
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 6
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 19
Rihm: Et Lux - 24
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 30
Verdi: Nabucco - 27


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Boulez / Davies

Nominated:
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 2 - Mika
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 13
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 19
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 2
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 7
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 6
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 19
Rihm: Et Lux - 24
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 30
Verdi: Nabucco - 27


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Haydn / Davies

Nominated:
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 2 - Mika
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 13
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 19
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 2
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 8
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 8
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 19
Rihm: Et Lux - 24
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 30
Verdi: Nabucco - 27


----------



## ptr

After MS

Gosfield / Hauer

*Nominated*:
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 13
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 19
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 2
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 8
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 22
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 3
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 8
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 19
Rihm: Et Lux - 24
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 30
Verdi: Nabucco - 27


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Frescobaldi / Davies

Nominated:
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 13
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 4
Boulez: Anthemes II - 19
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 2
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 9
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 24
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 3
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 8
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 19
Rihm: Et Lux - 24
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 30
Verdi: Nabucco - 27


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Taneyev/Beethoven

Nominated:
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 13
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 5
Boulez: Anthemes II - 19
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 2
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 9
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 24
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 3
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 8
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 19
Rihm: Et Lux - 24
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 32
Verdi: Nabucco - 27


----------



## calvinpv

After Aecio

Taneyev/Petrassi

Nominated:
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 13
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 5
Boulez: Anthemes II - 19
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 2
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 9
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 24
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 3
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 8
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 24
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6
Taneyev: Piano Trio - 34
Verdi: Nabucco - 27


----------



## calvinpv

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263. Revueltas: La noche de los mayas
2264. Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
2265. Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51
2266. Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat
2267. Dufourt: Erewhon
2268. Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis
2269. Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer
2270. Reich: Clapping Music
2271. Medtner: Forgotten melodies
2272. Granados: Piano Trio
2273. Pärt: Summa
2274. Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33
2275. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1
2276. Sgambati: Symphony No. 1
2277. Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte
2278. Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline
2279. Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge
2280. Boulez: Dérive 2
2281. Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31
2282. Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion
2283. Debussy: Masques
2284. Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan
2285. Barraqué: La mort de Virgile
2286. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" 
2287. Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor
2288. Szymanowski: Métopes
2289. Chin: Cello Concerto
2290. Glass: Koyaanisqatsi
2291. Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228
2292. Taneyev: Piano Trio

New Board:
Nominated:
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 13
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 5
Boulez: Anthemes II - 19
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 2
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 9
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 24
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 3
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 8
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 24
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6
Verdi: Nabucco - 27


----------



## Trout

After calvinpv:

Atterberg / Rihm

Nominated:
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 15
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 5
Boulez: Anthemes II - 19
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 2
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 9
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 24
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 3
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 8
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 14
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6
Verdi: Nabucco - 27


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Schubert / Verdi

Nominated:
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 15
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 5
Boulez: Anthemes II - 19
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 2
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 9
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 24
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 3
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 8
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 16
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6
Verdi: Nabucco - 28


----------



## Aecio

After MoonlightSonata

Haydn/Verdi

Nominated:
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 15
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 5
Boulez: Anthemes II - 19
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 2
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 9
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 24
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 3
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 10
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 16
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6
Verdi: Nabucco - 29


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Hauer/Boulez

*Nominated*:
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 15
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 5
Boulez: Anthemes II - 20
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 2
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 9
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 24
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 10
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 16
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6
Verdi: Nabucco - 29


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Boulez / Beethoven

Nominated:
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 15
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 6
Boulez: Anthemes II - 22
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 2
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 9
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 24
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 10
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 16
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6
Verdi: Nabucco - 29


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Boulez / Davies

Nominated:
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 15
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 6
Boulez: Anthemes II - 24
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 2
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 10
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 24
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 10
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 16
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6
Verdi: Nabucco - 29


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Atterberg / Boulez

Nominated:
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 17
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 6
Boulez: Anthemes II - 25
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 2
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 10
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 24
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 10
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 16
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6
Verdi: Nabucco - 29


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Adams / Davies

Nominated:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 2 - Trout
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 17
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 6
Boulez: Anthemes II - 25
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 2
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 11
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 24
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 10
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 16
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6
Verdi: Nabucco - 29


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Myaskovsky/Beethoven

Nominated:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 2 - Trout
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 17
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 7
Boulez: Anthemes II - 25
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 2
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 11
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 24
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 10
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 16
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6
Verdi: Nabucco - 29


----------



## ptr

after A

Myaskovsky/Stenhammar

*Nominated*:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 2 - Trout
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 17
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 7
Boulez: Anthemes II - 25
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 2
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 11
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 24
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 10
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 4
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 16
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 9
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6
Verdi: Nabucco - 29


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Fresco / Davies

Nominated:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 2 - Trout
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 17
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 7
Boulez: Anthemes II - 25
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 2
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 12
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 26
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 10
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 4
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 16
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 9
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6
Verdi: Nabucco - 29


----------



## Mika

After MS

Verdi Boulez

Nominated:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 2 - Trout
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 17
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 7
Boulez: Anthemes II - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 2
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 12
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 26
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 10
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 16
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 4
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 16
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 9
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6
Verdi: Nabucco - 31


----------



## ptr

After M

Davies / Koechlin

*Nominated*:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 2 - Trout
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 17
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 7
Boulez: Anthemes II - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 2
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 14
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 26
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 10
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 4
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 16
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 9
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6
Verdi: Nabucco - 31


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Davies / Rihm

Nominated:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 2 - Trout
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 17
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 7
Boulez: Anthemes II - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 2
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 16
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 26
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 10
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 4
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 16
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 9
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6
Verdi: Nabucco - 31


----------



## Mika

After Giocar

Atterberg Davies

Nominated:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 2 - Trout
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 19
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 7
Boulez: Anthemes II - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 2
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 17
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 26
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 10
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 4
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 16
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 9
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6
Verdi: Nabucco - 31


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Schubert / Verdi

Nominated:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 2 - Trout
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 19
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 7
Boulez: Anthemes II - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 2
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 17
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 26
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 10
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 4
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 18
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 9
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6
Verdi: Nabucco - 32


----------



## Aecio

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263. Revueltas: La noche de los mayas
2264. Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
2265. Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51
2266. Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat
2267. Dufourt: Erewhon
2268. Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis
2269. Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer
2270. Reich: Clapping Music
2271. Medtner: Forgotten melodies
2272. Granados: Piano Trio
2273. Pärt: Summa
2274. Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33
2275. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1
2276. Sgambati: Symphony No. 1
2277. Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte
2278. Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline
2279. Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge
2280. Boulez: Dérive 2
2281. Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31
2282. Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion
2283. Debussy: Masques
2284. Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan
2285. Barraqué: La mort de Virgile
2286. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" 
2287. Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor
2288. Szymanowski: Métopes
2289. Chin: Cello Concerto
2290. Glass: Koyaanisqatsi
2291. Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228
2292. Taneyev: Piano Trio
2293. Verdi: Nabucco

Atterberg/Verdi

Nominated:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 2 - Trout
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 21
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 7
Boulez: Anthemes II - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 2
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 17
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 26
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 10
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 4
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 18
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 9
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Aecio:

Rihm / Hauer

Nominated:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 2 - Trout
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 21
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 7
Boulez: Anthemes II - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 2
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 17
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 26
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 6
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 10
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 4
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 28
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 18
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 9
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Brahms Myaskovsky

Nominated:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 2 - Trout
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 21
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 7
Boulez: Anthemes II - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 17
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 26
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 6
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 10
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 5
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 28
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 18
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 9
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Boulez / Atterberg

Nominated:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 2 - Trout
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 22
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 7
Boulez: Anthemes II - 28
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 17
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 26
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 6
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 10
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 5
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 28
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 18
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 9
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Boulez / Davies

Nominated:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 2 - Trout
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 22
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 7
Boulez: Anthemes II - 30
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 18
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 26
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 6
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 10
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 5
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 28
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 18
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 9
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6


----------



## ptr

After M:

Rihm / Hauer

*Nominated*:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 2 - Trout
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 22
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 7
Boulez: Anthemes II - 30
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 18
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 26
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 7
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 10
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 5
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 30
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 18
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 9
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Beethoven/Haydn

*Nominated*:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 2 - Trout
Jenkins: Requiem - 1 - Cygnenoir

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 22
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 9
Boulez: Anthemes II - 30
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 18
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 26
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 7
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 11
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 5
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 30
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 18
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 9
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Beethoven / Stenhammar

Nominated:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 22
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 11
Boulez: Anthemes II - 30
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 18
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 26
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 7
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 11
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 5
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 30
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 18
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 10
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Cygne
Davies / Beethoven


Nominated:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 22
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 12
Boulez: Anthemes II - 30
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 20
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 26
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 7
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 11
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 5
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 30
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 18
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 10
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6


----------



## pjang23

After MS:

Stenhammar Haydn

Nominated:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 22
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 12
Boulez: Anthemes II - 30
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 20
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 26
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 7
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 12
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 5
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 30
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 18
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 12
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Boulez / Atterberg

Nominated:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 23
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 12
Boulez: Anthemes II - 32
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 20
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 26
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 7
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 12
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 5
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 30
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 18
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 12
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Rihm Davies

Nominated:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 23
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 12
Boulez: Anthemes II - 32
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 21
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 26
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 7
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 12
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 5
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 32
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 18
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 12
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6


----------



## Winged Wolf

Um, I just noticed an error in the list. On post 1110, Prokofiev's Peter and the Wolf was added at #2273 after Granados Piano Trio. However, at the next addition to the list on post 1130, it has been replaced by Part's Summa. Just pointing this out so the list can be revised.

I'm now curious if the same thing happened to the exact work before because I always found its omission from the list somewhat egregious.


----------



## Trout

Thanks for noticing that, Winged Wolf. I'm pretty sure that Prokofiev's _Peter and the Wolf_ was never on the board prior to your nomination. There are quite a few works that we have overlooked, some possibly for being too popular, e.g. Pachelbel's _Canon_ which was relatively recent. Hopefully, we've rounded up the most egregious omissions.

After Mika:

Myaskovsky / Davies

Nominated:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 23
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 12
Boulez: Anthemes II - 32
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 22
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 26
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 7
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 12
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 7
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 32
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 18
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 12
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6


----------



## Winged Wolf

No problem. That's actually why I joined the forum. I found the site, found this list, noticed the work's omission, was bugged by said work's omission, and joined to put it in (and a few others now). 

Anyway, here's the revised list:

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263. Revueltas: La noche de los mayas
2264. Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
2265. Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51
2266. Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat
2267. Dufourt: Erewhon
2268. Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis
2269. Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer
2270. Reich: Clapping Music
2271. Medtner: Forgotten melodies
2272. Granados: Piano Trio
2273. Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67
2274. Pärt: Summa
2275. Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33
2276. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1
2277. Sgambati: Symphony No. 1
2278. Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte
2279. Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline
2280. Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge
2281. Boulez: Dérive 2
2282. Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31
2283. Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion
2284. Debussy: Masques
2285. Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan
2286. Barraqué: La mort de Virgile
2287. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" 
2288. Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor
2289. Szymanowski: Métopes
2290. Chin: Cello Concerto
2291. Glass: Koyaanisqatsi
2292. Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228
2293. Taneyev: Piano Trio
2294. Verdi: Nabucco

Nominated:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 23
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 12
Boulez: Anthemes II - 32
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 22
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 26
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 7
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 12
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 7
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 32
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 18
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 12
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After WW
Schubert / Davies

Nominated:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 23
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 12
Boulez: Anthemes II - 32
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 23
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 26
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 7
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 12
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 7
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 32
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 20
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 12
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6


----------



## GioCar

After MS

Rihm / Haydn

Nominated:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 23
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 12
Boulez: Anthemes II - 32
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 23
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 26
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 7
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 7
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 34
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 20
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 12
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6


----------



## ptr

After Giovanni il Grande

Stenhammar / Frescobaldi

*Nominated*:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 23
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 12
Boulez: Anthemes II - 32
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 23
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 7
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 7
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 34
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 20
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 14
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Myaskovsky/Rihm

*Nominated*:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 23
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 12
Boulez: Anthemes II - 32
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 23
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 7
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 9
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 35
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 20
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 14
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6


----------



## GioCar

ptr said:


> After Giovanni il Grande


Wow! you should tell that to Mrs GioCar!


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Rihm / Atterberg

Nominated:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 24
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 12
Boulez: Anthemes II - 32
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 23
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 7
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 9
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 37
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 20
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 14
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6


----------



## ptr

After T:

Boulez / Adams (sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 3
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 24
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 12
Boulez: Anthemes II - 34
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 23
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 7
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 9
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 37
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 20
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 14
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6


----------



## science

after ptr:

Beethoven / Haydn

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 3
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 24
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 14
Boulez: Anthemes II - 34
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 23
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 7
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 9
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 37
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 20
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 14
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Atterberg / Stenhammar

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 3
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 26
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 14
Boulez: Anthemes II - 34
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 23
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 7
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 9
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 37
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 20
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 15
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After mmsbls and the pleasantly surprising return of Science
Schubert / Davies


Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 3
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 26
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 14
Boulez: Anthemes II - 34
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 24
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 26
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 7
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 9
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 37
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 22
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 15
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6


----------



## Mika

after MS

Davies Gosfield


Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 3
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 26
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 14
Boulez: Anthemes II - 34
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 26
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 27
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 7
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 9
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 37
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 22
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 15
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Rihm / Adams

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 26
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 14
Boulez: Anthemes II - 34
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 26
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 27
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 7
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 9
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 39
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 22
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 15
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 6


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Beethoven / Strauss 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 26
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 16
Boulez: Anthemes II - 34
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 26
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 27
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 7
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 9
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 20
Rihm: Et Lux - 39
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 22
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 15
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 7


----------



## GioCar

after science 

Petrassi / Rihm 

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 26
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 16
Boulez: Anthemes II - 34
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 26
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 27
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 7
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 9
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 22
Rihm: Et Lux - 40
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 22
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 15
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 7


----------



## Mika

after GioCar

Davies Hauer

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 26
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 16
Boulez: Anthemes II - 34
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 28
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 27
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 8
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 9
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 22
Rihm: Et Lux - 40
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 22
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 15
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 7


----------



## ptr

after M

Myaskovsky / Strauss

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 26
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 16
Boulez: Anthemes II - 34
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 28
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 27
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 8
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 11
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 22
Rihm: Et Lux - 40
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 22
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 15
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 8


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Schubert / Stenhammar


Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 26
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 16
Boulez: Anthemes II - 34
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 28
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 27
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 8
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 11
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 22
Rihm: Et Lux - 40
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 24
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 16
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 8


----------



## Aecio

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263. Revueltas: La noche de los mayas
2264. Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
2265. Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51
2266. Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat
2267. Dufourt: Erewhon
2268. Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis
2269. Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer
2270. Reich: Clapping Music
2271. Medtner: Forgotten melodies
2272. Granados: Piano Trio
2273. Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67
2274. Pärt: Summa
2275. Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33
2276. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1
2277. Sgambati: Symphony No. 1
2278. Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte
2279. Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline
2280. Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge
2281. Boulez: Dérive 2
2282. Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31
2283. Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion
2284. Debussy: Masques
2285. Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan
2286. Barraqué: La mort de Virgile
2287. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" 
2288. Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor
2289. Szymanowski: Métopes
2290. Chin: Cello Concerto
2291. Glass: Koyaanisqatsi
2292. Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228
2293. Taneyev: Piano Trio
2294. Verdi: Nabucco
2295. Rihm: Et Lux

Stenhammar/Rihm


Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 26
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 16
Boulez: Anthemes II - 34
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 28
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 27
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 8
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 11
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 24
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 18
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Aecio:

Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI / Boulez

Nominated:
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 26
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 16
*Boulez: Anthemes II - 35*
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
*Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 28*
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 27
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 8
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 11
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 24
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 18
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263. Revueltas: La noche de los mayas
2264. Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
2265. Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51
2266. Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat
2267. Dufourt: Erewhon
2268. Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis
2269. Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer
2270. Reich: Clapping Music
2271. Medtner: Forgotten melodies
2272. Granados: Piano Trio
2273. Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67
2274. Pärt: Summa
2275. Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33
2276. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1
2277. Sgambati: Symphony No. 1
2278. Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte
2279. Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline
2280. Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge
2281. Boulez: Dérive 2
2282. Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31
2283. Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion
2284. Debussy: Masques
2285. Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan
2286. Barraqué: La mort de Virgile
2287. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York"
2288. Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor
2289. Szymanowski: Métopes
2290. Chin: Cello Concerto
2291. Glass: Koyaanisqatsi
2292. Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228
2293. Taneyev: Piano Trio
2294. Verdi: Nabucco
2295. Rihm: Et Lux
2296. Boulez: Anthemes II

Nominated:
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 26
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 16
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 28
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 27
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 8
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 11
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 24
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 18
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Atterberg / Beethoven

Nominated:
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 28
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 17
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 28
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 27
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 8
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 11
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 24
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 18
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 8


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Hauer Gosfield

Nominated:
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 28
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 17
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 28
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 28
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 11
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 24
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 18
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 8


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Abel / Beethoven

Nominated:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 2 - science 
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 28
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 18
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 28
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 28
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 11
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 24
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 18
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 8

The majority of the works in the Abel manuscript I've nominated can be heard on Heinrich's album titled "Mr. Abel's Fine Airs."


----------



## ptr

after sci:

Stenhammar / Stockhausen (Sec)

*Nominated*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 2 - science

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 28
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 18
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 28
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 28
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 11
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 24
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 20
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 3
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 8


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Davies / Myaskovsky

Nominated:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 2 - science 


Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 28
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 18
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 30
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 27
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 28
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 24
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 20
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 3
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 8


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Beethoven / Frescobaldi

Nominated:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 2 - science 


Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 28
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 20
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 30
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 28
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 28
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 24
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 20
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 3
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 8


----------



## science

science said:


> The majority of the works in the Abel manuscript I've nominated can be heard on Heinrich's album titled "Mr. Abel's Fine Airs."


I tried to find a youtube for y'all but it looks like it doesn't exist. Here is allmusic's review, and here is Gramophone's review on Arkiv.


----------



## Winged Wolf

After MS
Davies/Abel

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 3
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 28
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 20
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 32
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 28
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 28
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 24
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 20
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 3
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Winged Wolf:

Beethoven / Abel

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 4
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 28
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 22
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 32
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 28
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 28
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 24
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 20
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 3
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 8


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Davies Stockhausen

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 4
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 28
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 22
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 34
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 28
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 28
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 24
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 20
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 4
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 8


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Strauss / Abel 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 5
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 28
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 22
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 34
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 28
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 28
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 24
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 20
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 4
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 10


----------



## ptr

after science:

Gosfield / Hauer

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 5
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 28
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 22
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 34
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 28
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 30
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 11
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 24
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 20
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 4
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Stenhammar/Haydn

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 5
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 28
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 22
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 34
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 28
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 30
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 11
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 17
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 24
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 22
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 4
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 10


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
Petrassi / Koechlin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 5
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 28
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 22
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 34
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 28
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 30
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 11
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 18
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 24
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 24
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 22
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 4
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MoonlightSonata:

Davies / Strauss II

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 5
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 28
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 22
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 36
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 28
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 30
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 11
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 18
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 24
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 24
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 22
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 4
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 11


----------



## science

after PG:

Beethoven / Strauss 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 5
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 28
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 24
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 36
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 28
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 30
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 11
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 18
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 24
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 24
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 22
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 4
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After MoonlightSonata:

Atterberg / Abel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 6
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 30
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 24
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 36
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 28
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 30
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 11
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 18
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 24
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 24
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 22
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 4
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 12


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Frescobaldi / Petrassi

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 6
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 30
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 24
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 36
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 30
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 30
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 11
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 18
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 24
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 22
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 4
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 6
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 30
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 24
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 36
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 30
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 30
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 11
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 18
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 24
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 22
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 4
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 13


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Adams / Davies

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 6
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 6
*Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 30*
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 24
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
*Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King - 37*
*Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 30
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 30*
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 11
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 18
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 24
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 22
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 4
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 13


----------



## science

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263. Revueltas: La noche de los mayas
2264. Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
2265. Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51
2266. Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat
2267. Dufourt: Erewhon
2268. Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis
2269. Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer
2270. Reich: Clapping Music
2271. Medtner: Forgotten melodies
2272. Granados: Piano Trio
2273. Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67
2274. Pärt: Summa
2275. Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33
2276. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1
2277. Sgambati: Symphony No. 1
2278. Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte
2279. Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline
2280. Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge
2281. Boulez: Dérive 2
2282. Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31
2283. Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion
2284. Debussy: Masques
2285. Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan
2286. Barraqué: La mort de Virgile
2287. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York"
2288. Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor
2289. Szymanowski: Métopes
2290. Chin: Cello Concerto
2291. Glass: Koyaanisqatsi
2292. Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228
2293. Taneyev: Piano Trio
2294. Verdi: Nabucco
2295. Rihm: Et Lux
2296. Boulez: Anthemes II
2297. Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King


----------



## science

after Trout: 
Beethoven / Atterberg 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 6
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 6
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 31
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 4
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 30
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 30
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 11
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 18
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 24
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 22
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 4
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 13


----------



## pjang23

After science:

Duparc Brahms

Nominated:
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 6
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 6
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 31
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 5
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 30
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 30
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 11
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 18
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 24
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 22
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 4
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 13


----------



## Mika

After pjang23

Atterberg Stockhausen

Nominated:
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 6
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 6
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 33
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 5
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 30
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 30
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 11
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 18
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 24
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 22
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 5
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 13


----------



## ptr

After M

Stenhammar / Duparc (Sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 6
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 6
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 33
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 5
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 3
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 30
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 30
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 11
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 18
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 24
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 24
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 5
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

After ptr:

Atterberg / Hauer

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 6
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 6
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 35
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 5
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 3
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 30
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 30
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 18
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 12
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 24
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 24
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 5
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 13


----------



## calvinpv

After PaulieGatto:

Myaskovsky / Haydn

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 6
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 6
Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 35
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 5
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 3
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 30
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 30
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 18
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 18
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 14
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 24
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 24
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 5
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 13


----------



## Trout

After calvinpv:

Atterberg / Myaskovsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 6
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 6
*Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony" - 37*
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 5
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 3
*Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 30
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 30*
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 18
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 18
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 15
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 24
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 24
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 5
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 13


----------



## Trout

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263. Revueltas: La noche de los mayas
2264. Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
2265. Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51
2266. Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat
2267. Dufourt: Erewhon
2268. Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis
2269. Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer
2270. Reich: Clapping Music
2271. Medtner: Forgotten melodies
2272. Granados: Piano Trio
2273. Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67
2274. Pärt: Summa
2275. Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33
2276. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1
2277. Sgambati: Symphony No. 1
2278. Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte
2279. Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline
2280. Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge
2281. Boulez: Dérive 2
2282. Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31
2283. Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion
2284. Debussy: Masques
2285. Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan
2286. Barraqué: La mort de Virgile
2287. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York"
2288. Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor
2289. Szymanowski: Métopes
2290. Chin: Cello Concerto
2291. Glass: Koyaanisqatsi
2292. Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228
2293. Taneyev: Piano Trio
2294. Verdi: Nabucco
2295. Rihm: Et Lux
2296. Boulez: Anthemes II
2297. Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King
2298. Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony"


Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 6
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 6
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 5
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 3
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 30
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 30
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 18
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 18
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 15
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 24
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 24
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 5
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout

Adams / Stockhausen

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 6
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 8
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 5
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 3
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 30
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 30
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 18
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 18
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 15
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 24
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 24
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 6
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Cygnenoir:

Stenhammar / Abel

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 7
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 8
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 5
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 3
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 30
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 30
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 18
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 18
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 15
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 24
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 6
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 13


----------



## ptr

after mmsbls:

Koechlin / Gosfield

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 7
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 8
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 5
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 3
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 30
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 31
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 18
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 20
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 15
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 24
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 6
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 13


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Frescobaldi/Brahms

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 7
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 8
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 6
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 3
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 32
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 31
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 18
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 20
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 15
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 24
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 6
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 13


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Stockhausen Gosfield

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 7
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 8
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 6
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 3
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 32
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 32
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 18
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 20
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 15
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 24
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 13


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Duparc Haydn

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 7
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 8
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 6
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 5
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 32
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 32
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 20
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 15
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 24
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 13


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After pjang23
Schubert / Duparc

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 7
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 8
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 6
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 6
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 32
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 32
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 20
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 15
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 13


----------



## Trout

After MoonlightSonata:

Frescobaldi / Adams

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 7
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 9
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 6
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 6
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 34
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 32
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 20
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 15
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 13


----------



## science

after moonlight: 

Beethoven / Haydn 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 7
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 8
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 28
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 6
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 6
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 32
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 32
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 20
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 20
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 15
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 13


----------



## Trout

Rubbing my head from that collision:

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 7
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 9
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 28
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 6
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 6
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 34
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 32
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 20
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 20
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 15
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 13


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Frescobaldi Adams


Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 7
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 10
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 28
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 6
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 6
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 36
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 32
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 20
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 20
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 15
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 13


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Frescobaldi / Beethoven

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 7
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 10
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 29
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 6
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 6
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 38
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 32
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 20
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 20
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 15
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 13


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Myaskovsky/Haydn

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 7
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 10
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 29
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 6
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 6
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 38
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 32
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 20
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 17
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 13


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Duparc/Gosfield

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 7
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 10
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 29
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 6
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 8
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 38
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 33
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 20
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 17
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 13


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Brahms Duparc

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 7
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 10
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 29
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 8
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 9
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 38
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 33
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 20
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 17
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 13


----------



## Mika

After pjang23

Frescobaldi Gosfield

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 7
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 10
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 29
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 8
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 9
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 40
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 34
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 20
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 17
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 13


----------



## science

Trout said:


> Rubbing my head from that collision


Sorry about that, buddy. I was posting distracted. If only my family would accept that the internet is more important than they are and be quiet!


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Strauss / Abel 

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 8
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 10
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 29
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 8
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 9
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 40
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 34
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 20
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 17
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Beethoven / Abel

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 9
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 10
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 31
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 8
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 9
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 40
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 34
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 20
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 17
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 15


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Myaskovsky / Frescobaldi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 9
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 10
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 31
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 8
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 9
*Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali - 41
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 34*
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 20
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 19
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 15


----------



## Trout

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263. Revueltas: La noche de los mayas
2264. Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
2265. Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51
2266. Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat
2267. Dufourt: Erewhon
2268. Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis
2269. Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer
2270. Reich: Clapping Music
2271. Medtner: Forgotten melodies
2272. Granados: Piano Trio
2273. Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67
2274. Pärt: Summa
2275. Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33
2276. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1
2277. Sgambati: Symphony No. 1
2278. Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte
2279. Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline
2280. Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge
2281. Boulez: Dérive 2
2282. Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31
2283. Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion
2284. Debussy: Masques
2285. Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan
2286. Barraqué: La mort de Virgile
2287. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York"
2288. Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor
2289. Szymanowski: Métopes
2290. Chin: Cello Concerto
2291. Glass: Koyaanisqatsi
2292. Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228
2293. Taneyev: Piano Trio
2294. Verdi: Nabucco
2295. Rihm: Et Lux
2296. Boulez: Anthemes II
2297. Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King
2298. Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony"
2299. Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 9
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 10
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 31
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 8
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 9
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 34
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 20
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 19
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Koechlin/Haydn

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 9
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 10
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 31
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 8
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 9
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 34
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 19
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 15


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Myaskovsky/Petrassi

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 9
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 10
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 31
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 8
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 9
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 34
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 21
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 15


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Adams / Myaskovsky

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 9
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 12
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 31
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 8
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 9
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 34
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Haydn/Brahms

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 9
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 12
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 31
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 9
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 9
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 34
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 15


----------



## ptr

After Ace

Stenhammar/Duparc

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 9
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 12
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 31
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 9
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 10
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 34
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 28
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 15


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Gosfield Brahms

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 9
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 12
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 31
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 10
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 10
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 36
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 28
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Beethoven / Abel

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 10
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 12
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 33
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 10
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 10
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 36
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 28
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Gosfield / Stockhausen

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 10
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 12
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 33
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 10
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 10
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 38
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 28
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 9
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 15


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Gosfield / Stockhausen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 10
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 12
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 33
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 10
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 10
*Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory - 40*
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 28
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 10
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 15


----------



## Mika

2201. Puccini: Il trittico
2202. Marenzio: 5th Book of Madrigals for 6 voices
2203. Weiss: Sonata No. 8 in A Major, WeissSW 12
2204. Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205. Bach: Cantata No.26 Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig
2206. Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207. Harvey: Body Mandala
2208. Berio: Rendering
2209. Hindemith: Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra
2210. Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
2211. Antill: Corroboree
2212. Rosenberg: Symphony No 4 "Johannes Uppenbarelse"
2213. Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat Major K449
2214. Ferrari: Presque rien No.1 – le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215. Copland: El Salón México
2216. Schumann: Introduction and Concert Allegro Op. 134
2217. Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218. Murail: Désintégrations
2219. Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220. Haas: in vain
2221. Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222. Martucci: Symphony #2 in F major
2223. Strauss, R: Taillefer
2224. Stenhammar: String Quartet #5
2225. Panufnik: Lullaby
2226. Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227. Albeniz: Mallorca
2228. Giuliani: Rossiniane 1-6
2229. Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin"
2230. Glass: Symphony #8
2231. Clyne: The Violin
2232. Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233. Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234. Saariaho: Circle Map
2235. Händel: Concerti Grossi op.3
2236. Hillborg: Peacock Tales
2237. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 594
2238. Scarlatti Sr: Dixit Dominus
2239. Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240. Boulez: 12 Notations
2241. Debussy: Proses lyriques
2242. Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244. Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1
2246. Stenhammar: String Quartet #6
2247. eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques
2248. Arriaga: String quartet #2
2249. Wallin: Das war schön
2250. Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
2251. Babbitt: All Set
2252. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of Their Desperation
2253. Ropartz: Piano trio in A minor
2254. Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255. Balakirev: Tamara
2256. Hindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano
2257. Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258. Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon A Time)
2259. Brahms: Rinaldo
2260. Nielsen: Symphony #2, "The Four Temperaments", Op. 16
2261. Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262. Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263. Revueltas: La noche de los mayas
2264. Higdon: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
2265. Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, Op 51
2266. Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat
2267. Dufourt: Erewhon
2268. Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis
2269. Samazeuilh: Le chant de la mer
2270. Reich: Clapping Music
2271. Medtner: Forgotten melodies
2272. Granados: Piano Trio
2273. Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67
2274. Pärt: Summa
2275. Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33
2276. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1
2277. Sgambati: Symphony No. 1
2278. Tournemire: Cycle après la Pentecôte
2279. Handel: The ways of Zion do mourn / Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline
2280. Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge
2281. Boulez: Dérive 2
2282. Stenhammar: Serenade Op 31
2283. Nørgård: Arabesques I,II,III for solo percussion
2284. Debussy: Masques
2285. Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan
2286. Barraqué: La mort de Virgile
2287. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York"
2288. Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor
2289. Szymanowski: Métopes
2290. Chin: Cello Concerto
2291. Glass: Koyaanisqatsi
2292. Strauss I, J.: Radetzky March, Op. 228
2293. Taneyev: Piano Trio
2294. Verdi: Nabucco
2295. Rihm: Et Lux
2296. Boulez: Anthemes II
2297. Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King
2298. Atterberg: Symphony #6 "Dollar Symphony"
2299. Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
2300. Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory


----------



## Mika

The Board

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 10
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 12
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 33
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 10
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 10
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 28
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 10
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 15


----------



## Trout

I'll create the new thread sometime later today. Thanks everyone for your continuing (or returning) participation!

After Mika:

Adams / Myaskovsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 10
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 14
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 33
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 10
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 10
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 23
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 28
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 10
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 15


----------

